# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Julio 2012 (y 2) +



## atman (25 Jul 2012)

En el abismo de Helm. No hay Gandalf que nos salve...

Para los despitados, venimos de aquí

Cuidense, de verdad, sean precavidos. En estas próximas semanas es cuando se decide todo.


----------



## Sipanha (25 Jul 2012)

Me da a mi que ya esta todo decidido....


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Jul 2012)

First page!!!


Deseaba conseguir este puesto... Me llena de orgullo y satisfacción....


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (25 Jul 2012)

Mamá, estuve aquí.


----------



## minifunk (25 Jul 2012)

Pillo sitio por lo que pueda pasar


----------



## Vivomuriente (25 Jul 2012)




----------



## pedazo (25 Jul 2012)

pillo asiento


----------



## Drinito (25 Jul 2012)

minifunk dijo:


> Pillo sitio por lo que pueda pasar



Y yo ienso:


----------



## MAS ALLA (25 Jul 2012)

¿Llego a tiempo para la primera página?


----------



## finkbrau (25 Jul 2012)

pillo sitio en hilo guanoso!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jul 2012)

Manana moriremos cien y una vez mas. No pasara nada, the show must go on.
Cuidense de pandoro, que yo me voy a comer el mejor sushi de la costa oeste.

*confidunt in pandoro.*


----------



## Hipotecón (25 Jul 2012)

Los futuros del IBEX caen un 6% a esta hora

http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh502/sanjorge1788/OSORAJOYGUINDOSO.gif


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si, encontré el gráfico de Pescanova en mis archivos (podéis ver el post por esas fechas). Nos extrañaba mucho que Pescanova, un valor muy técnico, se parase en ese 61,8% (lo mismo que nos extraño en el cruce euro/dólar un parón que tuvo en los 1,38 me parece al 61,8% fibo, siempre son extraños esos parones..). Aquí está el gráfico de entonces de Pescanova (mediados de abril):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hicieron un split 1:4


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

............


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

Creo que Irlanda y Portugal han hecho los deberes de verdad, no así España

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...it-un-47-en-el-primer-semestre.html#_Noticias

Veremos que cara se le queda a Mariano cuando la prima llegue a 700-800 puntos


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2012)

Sitio.

Traigo vaselina para todos


----------



## Abner (25 Jul 2012)

Pillo sitio

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## SAMPLERKING (25 Jul 2012)

Guanos días...
¿Preparados para una sesíon de ojete-calor?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

guanos dias gacelillas 

veo que muchos estan deseando el puño de bernanke :rolleye:


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Jul 2012)

Guanos días.

La apertura va a ser de llorar.


----------



## tonuel (25 Jul 2012)

Hoy estoy optimista... :baba:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jul 2012)

Joderl hostia pvta, quería irme a dormir que mañana vuelvo a hispania, pero me lo estáis poniendo tan emocionante que voy a ver la apertura con vosotros.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Acciona bate las previsiones de beneficio ::


El beneficio neto de Acciona retrocedió un 67,7% en el primer semestre del año hasta los 80 millones de euros, frente a los 73 millones que esperaba el mercado. El EBITDA ascendió un 7,2% a 677 millones, frente a los 668 millones esperado por el consenso de analistas.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Beneficio de Acerinox queda algo por debajo de lo esperado 
Cae un 60,5% a 40,2 millones de euros 

ArcelorMittal gana hasta junio unos 828 millones de euros, un 61,5 % menos

vrotes marrones ::


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Beneficio de Acerinox queda algo por debajo de lo esperado
> Cae un 60,5% a 40,2 millones de euros
> 
> ArcelorMittal gana hasta junio unos 828 millones de euros, un 61,5 % menos
> ...



Warning profit en toda regla. Miedo me da ibe, hasta el -10% seria asumible, a partir de ahi la nadaas absoluta. Creo que estara por debajo de ese %.


----------



## Mulder (25 Jul 2012)

A los buenos días!

Hago mi pole en tercera página y revelo que quiero que bajen las bolsas y suban los bonos tanto que el Mariguano y sus secuaces tengan que salir del país en helicóptero.

Será la única forma de acabar con este corrupto sistema.


----------



## tarrito (25 Jul 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hago mi pole en tercera página y revelo que quiero que bajen las bolsas y suban los bonos tanto que el Mariguano y sus secuaces tengan que salir del país en helicóptero.
> 
> Será la única forma de acabar con este corrupto sistema.



poleeee al primer comentario sensato del nuevo hilo :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Jul 2012)

Hola holita,

Iberdrola gan un 15,2% ms hasta junio por el negocio internacional,Empresas Sector Energa. Expansin.com


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

El beneficio de Iberdrola en los primeros seis meses del año aumentó un 15,2% a 1.800,5 millones de euros.

Los ingresos subieron un 9,3% a 16.992,5 millones de euros. El EBITDA repuntó un 2% hasta los 4.087 millones, frente a 4.074 millones esperado por el mercado.


señol molder , pronto tendra lo que quiere , pero cuando lo tenga ya no lo querra ::


----------



## John Nash (25 Jul 2012)

Este hilo sin subtitulo no vale nada. Atman curratelo hombre que estamos probablemente ante un momento histérico histórico del ibex!


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El beneficio de Iberdrola en los primeros seis meses del año aumentó un 15,2% a 1.800,5 millones de euros.
> 
> Los ingresos subieron un 9,3% a 16.992,5 millones de euros. El EBITDA repuntó un 2% hasta los 4.087 millones, frente a 4.074 millones esperado por el mercado.
> 
> ...





Bien Sr Galan parece que al fin se ha dignado a hacer los deberes. Ya solo queda reducir deuda la forma me da igual .... podria empezar por sacar a bolsa la filial de Brasil


----------



## Misterio (25 Jul 2012)

Pues de momento para arriba repentinamente y el € también...


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jul 2012)

ALUCINANTE EL MORRO QUE TIENEN ALGUNOS:
Munar, expresidenta del Consell mallorquín: "Nadie debería ir a la cárcel por temas económicos" - 20minutos.es


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Este hilo sin subtitulo no vale nada. Antman curratelo hombre que estamos probablemente ante un momento histérico histórico del ibex!



En el hilo del bono se lo han currado

*"¡Santiago y cierra España!"*


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

Hay que ver como rebota este gato muerto, jejeje


----------



## CazaPepitos (25 Jul 2012)

Carne de gacela fresca


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2012)

Paradiña en primer nivel, ha dado opción de largo con mucho miedo. Al menos se ha podido proteger


----------



## diosmercado (25 Jul 2012)

Upssssss, :XX::XX::XX:.

Resulta que ahora subimos??? que raro estos movimientos salvajes. 

Me voy de mi region a buscarme la vida señores, a sido un placer. Si les puedo seguir lo hare, lo mas seguro es que no pueda.

Hasta siempre.


----------



## optimistic1985 (25 Jul 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Paradiña en primer nivel, ha dado opción de largo con mucho miedo. Al menos se ha podido proteger



Me interesaría aprender sobre niveles, sabes algún sitio o libro donde recopilar informacion?

Podrias resumir brevemente lo que son los "niveles"?

Un saludo


----------



## Navarrorum (25 Jul 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Paradiña en primer nivel, ha dado opción de largo con mucho miedo. Al menos se ha podido proteger



FranR alucino again con tu capacidad usar los lápices de colores alpino......

Editó. Mierda de Server


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2012)

Que le vaya muy bien....y no sea perro, desde cualquier smartphone nos puede seguir....


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

PIB preliminar 2T 2012 Reino Unido intertrimestral -0,7% vs -0,2% esperado 
Interanual PIB cae un 0,8% - la mayor caída desde 4T de 2009 ::


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Me interesaría aprender sobre niveles, sabes algún sitio o libro donde recopilar informacion?
> 
> Podrias resumir brevemente lo que son los "niveles"?
> 
> Un saludo



A lo primero. No y no creo que el sistema que uso este publicado en ningún sitio, porque es mío.

A lo segundo. Zonas donde el precio se siente "atraído". Y si tienes suerte y los datos son claros, te dicen a que siguiente nivel se dirige. 

Eso es, básicamente.


----------



## Lechu (25 Jul 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Upssssss, :XX::XX::XX:.
> 
> Resulta que ahora subimos??? que raro estos movimientos salvajes.
> 
> ...


----------



## tochofinisimo (25 Jul 2012)

Parece que hay manos oscuras relajando la prima...


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2012)

Hechos:

Pais en quiebra.

Se ha hablado de bajadas de 6% en el premarket patrio.

Todo cristo hablando de los 4500 

Ahora subiendo casi 2%

Gato muerto????

O sentimiento contrario????

Sigan atentos a sus pantallas


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2012)

tochofinisimo dijo:


> Parece que hay manos oscuras relajando la prima...



Oscuras??? Seran las de pandoro....que miedo!


----------



## Mulder (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señol molder , pronto tendra lo que quiere , pero cuando lo tenga ya no lo querra ::



Mire si ocurre lo sentiré mucho por el montón de familiares y amigos que trabajan de funcionarios, son pensionistas o trabajan para el sector de la construcción, yo soy el único de mi entorno que no ha estado en ninguno de esos tres sectores.

Soy la antítesis del españolito medio, investigo y me busco la vida a mi manera sin esperar que las cosas me lluevan del cielo y por ser así a veces me ha ido bien y otras no tan bien pero al menos siempre he podido sostenerme, ahora gente que antes me miraba por encima del hombro sufre lo suyo casi en silencio mientras yo me salvo de la quema.

Es precisa una catársis a este modelo podrido y muerto que es el sistema político español y su extensión a toda la sociedad para que todo vuelva a renacer, de lo contrario seremos como el enfermo vegetativo que sigue en la UVI sobreviviendo con máquinas pero no fallece.

PD: yo no me fiaría un pelo de esta subidita, dentro de un rato van a pandorear a más de uno.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> PIB preliminar 2T 2012 Reino Unido intertrimestral -0,7% vs -0,2% esperado
> Interanual PIB cae un 0,8% - la mayor caída desde 4T de 2009 ::



Joer, no aguantan ni las olimpiadas, como es tradicional....


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Mire si ocurre lo sentiré mucho por el montón de familiares y amigos que trabajan de funcionarios, son pensionistas o trabajan para el sector de la construcción, yo soy el único de mi entorno que no ha estado en ninguno de esos tres sectores.
> 
> Soy la antítesis del españolito medio, investigo y me busco la vida a mi manera sin esperar que las cosas me lluevan del cielo y por ser así a veces me ha ido bien y otras no tan bien pero al menos siempre he podido sostenerme, ahora gente que antes me miraba por encima del hombro sufre lo suyo casi en silencio mientras yo me salvo de la quema.
> 
> ...




dudo que sea la antitesis del españolito medio y esto no se va a quedar en un susto para sus amigos y familiares , vera a muchos en la pobreza y eso si que le va a doler en el alma .


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Jul 2012)

Yo estuve aquí antes de que el mundo se acabase.

Buenos días familia.

Silenciosa, you've got an email.


----------



## Mulder (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dudo que sea la antitesis del españolito medio y esto no se va a quedar en un susto para sus amigos y familiares , vera a muchos en la pobreza y eso si que le va a doler en el alma .



Si me duele será inevitable y no por mi causa, al menos he contribuido a que mi entorno sepa lo que nos viene encima con antelación, aun lo sigo haciendo y algunos que no me hacían ni puñetero caso antes ya están empezando a hacerse un 'bancolchón' por si acaso.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jul 2012)

y yo pregunto a los sabios, que posibilidades hay en la actualidad a que se cambie el sistema de gobierno en España, creeis que lo podrán ver vuestros hijos? será necesario que realmente entremos en una recesión tan gorda que conlleve revueltas en la calle y conatos de golpes de estado? o nos lo impondrán desde fuera???


----------



## cadenas (25 Jul 2012)

que silencio..............










se masca la tragedia


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

Nueva máquina tragaperras


Iberdrola quiere colocar en bolsa Neoenergia para poder reducir deuda - elEconomista.es


----------



## Navarrorum (25 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nueva máquina tragaperras
> 
> 
> Iberdrola quiere colocar en bolsa Neoenergia para poder reducir deuda - elEconomista.es



Neoenergia=Iberdrola renovables II


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nueva máquina tragaperras
> 
> 
> Iberdrola quiere colocar en bolsa Neoenergia para poder reducir deuda - elEconomista.es



1.800 millones de beneficio al semestre. Estos van a subir el recibo de la luz y terminarán con 400 millones mensuales


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2012)

Buenos días.

Llevo varios días siguiendo la cotización de RWE, de la uqe ya pregunté algo y me contestó Ponzi.

Mi idea es salir un poco fuera del culibex, e invertir poco dinero (es de lo que dispong) a medio largo.

En la última semana ha pegado un bajón importante, y no sé si entrar en ella.

¿Alguién puede dar su opinión?.

Gracias.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 1.800 millones de beneficio al semestre. Estos van a subir el recibo de la luz y terminarán con 400 millones mensuales




A mi me da que en el segundo semestre los beneficios pueden retroceder un poco(5%-10% La parte de España) principalmente por la reforma energetica. Brasil y Eeuu estan sacando brillo a ibe, ¿Cuanta energia consumen los brasileiros?  En España, la produccion hidroelectrica durante este año ha descendido considerablemente principalmente por la sequia. Por cierto tu que los conoces ¿Que tal va Iberinco?


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

Iberinco no debe ir mal porque no oigo que haya problemas allí. Conozco gente trabajando.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2012)

Una pregunta:
¿Tienen ustedes problemas para entrar en el foro?
A mí me va de puta pena.


----------



## Sipanha (25 Jul 2012)

Que cutre eres Calopez.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jul 2012)

el server .......
pillo sitio


----------



## SAMPLERKING (25 Jul 2012)

Porque he mirado el calendario..sino visto como funciona hoy el foro hubiera creído que estabamos ya en Octubre


----------



## patilltoes (25 Jul 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Llevo varios días siguiendo la cotización de RWE, de la uqe ya pregunté algo y me contestó Ponzi.
> 
> ...



Yo la tengo desde el año anterior, con Fukushima y un decreto aleman bajo un porron. Un porron no justificado, segun mi criterio, desde entonces se ha recuperado y saco un 30% mas dividendos.

Es una buena utility y en Alemania no se andan con chorradas a la hora de sanear empresas, ni ******s dividend ni hostias, se cuadran los balances de manera.

Esta menos internacionalizada que las de aqui, pero tiene bastante menos deudas. En su momento sono para una fusion entre pares con IBE.

Resumen: yo la llevo, estoy contento.


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Jul 2012)

Bueno señores esto será un revote para aligerar pla sobreventa o estamos creando un suelo?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno señores esto será un revote para aligerar pla sobreventa o estamos creando un suelo?



ayer quedo claro que hay guano con recorrido , tanto por indicadores como por TECNICO , por eso mismo hoy que empieza el guano gordo estan reventando los stops de los bajistas para irse ellos solitos


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2012)

Eso no lo sabe nadie.

Yo por si acaso he enseÑado la patita, si se cae mas salta SL y a esperar acontecimientos

Si le da por subir a esto....pues ya vamos montados...ajustando sl cada vez mas


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

Deja ya el puto facebook integracion, calopez

Se te van a dar más de bajar usuarios que nuevos registros


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

Una que se va al guano...

Los resultados hacen pupa

RadioShack Corporation: NYSE:RSH quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ayer quedo claro que hay guano con recorrido , tanto por indicadores como por TECNICO , por eso mismo hoy que empieza el guano gordo estan reventando los stops de los bajistas para irse ellos solitos



Te doy la razón, pero mi hipótesis actual de mercado es que antes de caer como si no hubiera mañana podríamos ver niveles aproximados de 6500 en IBEX, 7000 en DAX y de 1400 en SP.


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

Adjunto gráfico de donde podría ir el SP cuando la mano de dios se canse de sostener el tinglado (cortesía de kimblechartingsolutions-ADVISOR-PERSPECTIVS-INC)


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

boletus infernus parecus es!.

No parece que este gran ciclo bajista haya finalizado. Ni por timing ni por técnico por mucho que pudiera parecer un suelo de doble apoyo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

se huele el guano de calidad premiun :baba:


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se huele el guano de calidad premiun :baba:



Tenga confianza en la FED


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

de verdad que lo veo todo , es la polla esto de ver como lo suben y saber que es solo una trampa


----------



## carvil (25 Jul 2012)

En mi sistema la frecuencia de los subciclos pasa por mediados de Agosto y la banda de intesidad por ~1400 después entraremos cortos.


Salu2


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de verdad que lo veo todo , es la polla esto de ver como lo suben y saber que es solo una trampa



Pues ahí estamos para seguirles el juego y sacar el máximo provecho en el trading, sabiendo que siempre irán al contrario del sentimiento que crean en el pequeño inversor y siempre exagerando los movimientos.

Hoy estábamos acojonados y pensando en guano con lo de Apple y demás, pues toma ley de sentimiento contrario.

Poco a poco vamos aprendiendo, aunque sea a base de hostias...


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

carvil dijo:


> En mi sistema la frecuencia de los subciclos pasa por mediados de Agosto y la banda de intesidad por ~1400 después entraremos cortos.
> 
> 
> Salu2



De acuerdo contigo, SP alrededor de 1400 y abriendo cortos a saco, buscando el guanazo total (mi hipótesis a día de hoy)


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

yo creo que estamos comenzando el BIG GUANO :baba:


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo creo que estamos comenzando el BIG GUANO :baba:



Ustec tambien creia que hace unos meses veriamos los diez mil con un brrrrutal rally alcista:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ustec tambien creia que hace unos meses veriamos los diez mil con un brrrrutal rally alcista:ouch:



:XX: y sin embargo cargue cortos en 8900 y al que se le ocurra dudarlo que busque en el foro y podra comprobarlo


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo creo que estamos comenzando el BIG GUANO :baba:



Estaremos atentos por si estás en lo cierto, ya sabes que el mercado es muy mentiroso y tan pronto te hace sentir euforia como pánico.

Tomo nota...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Estaremos atentos por si estás en lo cierto, ya sabes que el mercado es muy mentiroso y tan pronto te hace sentir euforia como pánico.
> 
> Tomo nota...





yo voy por probabilidades y las probabilidades de que el BIG GUANO GRINGO este comenzando son altisimas  

en diario el sp500 tiene el macd cruzado a la baja eso fue ayer , el estocastico girado a la baja y con recorrido , fijese que llega por tres veces a sobrecompra y cuando se gira a la baja no fue capaz de llegar a marcar sobreventa y aqui es cuando podemos hablar de la CHORRADAS de MV , ya que si varias veces no pudo llegar a sobreventa es de esperar que ahora si lo haga .

tambien en diario el vix tiene el macd cruzado al alza y finalmente en semanal estocastico del sp500 se esta girando a la baja , todo esto haciendo con el precio manteniendo una fortaleza a prueba de bombas pero que es tipico del sp500 , luego viene el guano :Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo la tengo desde el año anterior, con Fukushima y un decreto aleman bajo un porron. Un porron no justificado, segun mi criterio, desde entonces se ha recuperado y saco un 30% mas dividendos.
> 
> Es una buena utility y en Alemania no se andan con chorradas a la hora de sanear empresas, ni ******s dividend ni hostias, se cuadran los balances de manera.
> 
> ...



Gracias.
Voy a ver si acierto en la entrada y compro unas poquitas.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

no me canso de acertar y ganar platita 8:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: y sin embargo cargue cortos en 8900 y al que se le ocurra dudarlo que busque en el foro y podra comprobarlo



Podremos comprobar que dijo que lo haría, no que llegara hacerlo de verdad


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Podremos comprobar que dijo que lo haría, no que llegara hacerlo de verdad



tambien puede comprobar como dije que cargaria largos en 7650 y cayo ese mismo dia a 7600 para luego subir a 9350 y los cortos en 10200 

yo cargue cortos en el futuro sp500 en 1372 recogi plusvis cargue largos en 1333 cerrados en 1339 y volvi a cargar cortos en 1344 y los sigo manteniendo , di razones por las que creo que hay recorrido gordo el que tenga FED que me siga , siempre bajo su propio riesgo


----------



## pollastre (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no me canso de acertar y ganar platita 8:



Plata de la que cagó la gata, 

esa es la única plata que Ud. gana en la bolsa, Don Jato


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tambien puede comprobar *como dije* que cargaria largos en 7650 y cayo ese mismo dia a 7600 para luego subir a 9350 y los cortos en 10200



Exacto: "DIJO". Pero eso sigue sin demostrar que llegara a realizar alguna operación más allá de venir a reclamar su medalla por acertar


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Exacto: "DIJO". Pero eso sigue sin demostrar que llegara a realizar alguna operación más allá de venir a reclamar su medalla por acertar



primero no voy a ser tan huevon de tener tanto exito en el papertrading para luego no invertir platita .

y segundo que no solo dije sino que ademas insisti cansinamente como lo estoy haciendo ahora  


el que quiera creer que crea , MV es el camino la verdad y la vida :cook:


----------



## SAMPLERKING (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero no voy a ser tan huevon de tener tanto exito en el papertrading para luego no invertir platita .
> 
> y segundo que no solo dije sino que ademas insisti cansinamente como lo estoy haciendo ahora
> 
> ...



Lo siento Mr. cat, pero tochovista es mi pastor y PEPINOX su profeta...


----------



## RNSX (25 Jul 2012)

Hay alguna manera de beneficiarse de las bajadas ahora que han prohibido los cortos? yo que no se de bolsa estaba ganando buen dinero poniendole cortos al san cada vez que subia, y ahora no se que hacer, que los largos como decis por aqui ni con un palo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

me da igual si me creen o no , aqui vengo a trollear para pasar el rato y lo seguire haciendo porque son carne de cañon 

pero las operativas que canto son 100% reales , nunca me jugaria con la platita del personal


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero no voy a ser tan huevon de tener tanto exito en el papertrading para luego no invertir platita .



Jajajaja, menudo argumento, es como decir: "No voy a ser tan huevon de tener tanto éxito en el NFS de mi PS3 para luego no salir a competir a la ciudad"

En fin, que era solo por picarle un rato, en realidad nunca me fijo en las cifras que da, así que yo me lo pierdo. 


PD: ¿Aquella de los cortos a TEF también fue un éxito rotundo? Dudo que no fuera PT. ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Jajajaja, menudo argumento, es como decir: "No voy a ser tan huevon de tener tanto éxito en el NFS de mi PS3 para luego no salir a competir a la ciudad"
> 
> En fin, que era solo por picarle un rato, en realidad nunca me fijo en las cifras que da, así que yo me lo pierdo.



pues ustec mismo , se perdio la ruptura del triangulo simetrico y el guanazo que trajo consigo 10200-7800 , aqui el personal se burlo mucho pero un par de semanas despues de ver el minimo en algunas webs importantes del mundo inversoh sacaron lo del triangulo simetrico .

o el HCH en el sp500 hace muy poco y como dije que el objetivo era la mm200 y acaso no se cumplio ? : aqui nadie vio ese HCH :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joderl hostia pvta, *quería irme a dormir que mañana vuelvo* a hispania, pero me lo estáis poniendo tan emocionante que voy a ver la apertura con vosotros.



No lo hagas, bueno, a no ser que quieras morir de jetlag


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

y lo mas importante amigo incredulo , ahora mismo estoy insistiendo en que hay que cargar cortos en el sp500 , papertrading de calidad 

luego no diga que no se le advirtio :fiufiu:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y lo mas importante amigo incredulo , ahora mismo estoy insistiendo en que hay que cargar cortos en el sp500 , papertrading de calidad
> 
> luego no diga que no se le advirtio :fiufiu:



Claro, cortos y sin SL, ¿no? Así aguantamos 1000 puntos en contra si hace falta, y cuando la operación se ponga en verde nos anotamos un _siyalodecíayo_<sup>TM</sup>


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Claro, cortos y sin SL, ¿no?



es que anda falto de conocimiento , mire lo que esta pasando hoy , es una trampa y cuando hay trampa hay alegria porque ahora ya tenemos la confirmacion de que habra guano gordo 

deje el borreguismo bursatil


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2012)

Como estan mareando la perdiz en el indice patrio....debe ser que hay alguna gacela que se resiste a vender...pues nada, se pega itro tiron hacia abajo asustaviejas y ya los largos subimos solitos....


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Claro, cortos y sin SL, ¿no? Así aguantamos 1000 puntos en contra si hace falta, y cuando la operación se ponga en verde nos anotamos un _siyalodecíayo_<sup>TM</sup>



cuando MV a aguantado 1000 puntos ? :

cuando cargue cortos en 8900 aguante 60 puntos a la contra y bien aguantados , en los largos 7650 fueron 50 puntos , en los cortos recientes 200 puntos en los cortos 8400 otros 200 puntos 

deje el borreguismo bursatil y sabra cuando merece la pena aguantar :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (25 Jul 2012)

joder... el San a 4 putos euros y me parece carísimo... lo que hay que ver...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

el personal se esta dando cuenta de como les han engañado con el tema de la bolsa


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

cuando eres un borrego bursatil sencillamente te la meten dobla y no enteras :ouch:

el que hoy tengamos una trampa es una confirmacion de que empieza el guano gordo , y yalodeciayo mas temprano que esto era una trampa porque ayer finalmente el sp500 se giro a bajista .

predije la trampa pero esta gente sin humildad se niega a creer en la superior superioridad del jran MV y asi les va ::


----------



## AssGaper (25 Jul 2012)

Hoy me sacado unos cuartos. Para 5 cubatas.
¿Como anda el volumen maestros? Creo que esto lo bajaran 50 putos mas abajo y luego lo tiran para arriba. Mucha negociacion por estos niveles, mucha resistencia.

si guaneamos, creo que es cuando ya definitivamente mucha gente no le importa perder sus inversiones...


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2012)

Vamos parriiiibaaaaaaaa


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

esta gente que solo sabe pronunciar la zeta :XX:


deben entender de una ves que todo lo que saben de bolsa es falso :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...ostes-de-sus-coches-electricos.html#_Noticias


Esto si, empieza a ser un coche electrico.....Comprar muchos bmw (electricos), hay que sacar rendimiento a los molinillos


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

si partes de un conocimiento incorrecto , por mucho esfuerzo que pongas , por muchas vueltas que le des jamas llegaras a ninguna parte ::

ahi estan las CHORRADAS de MV , eso es conocimiento verdadero , de calidad y no las tonterias que les han metido en el cerebro :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> joder... el San a 4 putos euros y me parece carísimo... lo que hay que ver...



Tonuel, no cometas en el error de entra a 3,XX aurelios.

Déjala caer y luego le hacemos una OPA a tito botín :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

siempre que MV cantaba una operativa salian los ejpertoh a vacilarse y servidor simplemente insistia cansinamente para luego ownear totalmente a los ejpertoh , justo como ahora :XX:

tremenda trampa y seguireis cayendo porque no teneis el conocimiento ::


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2012)

Que alguien encierre al gato, esta cansino hoy con sus CHORRADAS

no tendreis un whiskas por ahi....???


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> siempre que MV cantaba una operativa salian los ejpertoh a vacilarse y servidor simplemente insistia cansinamente para luego ownear totalmente a los ejpertoh , justo como ahora :XX:
> 
> tremenda trampa y seguireis cayendo porque no teneis el conocimiento ::



eres un catedrático en el área de conosimiento .................




.................. y un brasa de cojones_rojos_sobados_irritados.

Jatoporro, que no por decirlo más veces .... vas a conseguir convencer a más gente. Te preferimos simpático y diciendo chorradas antes que pesao como un mulo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

y luego dicen que porque no doy thanks y no me importaria dar un thanks pero no hay nadie en este foro que se lo merezca y luego vais de preparaos :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Que alguien encierre al gato, esta cansino hoy con sus CHORRADAS
> 
> no tendreis un whiskas por ahi....???



Ya sabes...botoncito triangular....reportar

Y no se corta al decir que aquí sólo viene a trollear...va a ahuyentar las pocas visitas, que de por sí en verano, ya tenemos.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

Iberdrola gana un 20% más que Inditex y vale un 65% menos. En términos de Enterprise Value sigue estando muy descompensado hacia el lado de Inditex.

Si no fuera por la presión de potenciales ventas en Iberdrola por ACS y Bankia .... aquí hay un short-long importante.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya sabes...botoncito triangular....reportar
> 
> Y no se corta al decir que aquí sólo viene a trollear...va a ahuyentar las pocas visitas, que de por sí en verano, ya tenemos.



tipica mentalidad hispanistani :bla:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

Como hoy no aguante el chiringo en usa, mala pinta.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y luego dicen que porque no doy thanks y no me importaria dar un thanks pero no hay nadie en este foro que se lo merezca y luego vais de preparaos :XX:



Yo te aprecio un huevo pero a veces te emocionas y me pisas el otro ..... y tengo que saltar.

Sigue aportando que más allá de las gracietas, a veces dices cosas interesantes y de utilidad. Es tu personalidad la que provoca que la gente no te alabe en los aciertos.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

Iberdrola será una excepcional inversión a su precio.

Paciencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como hoy no aguante el chiringo en usa, mala pinta.



los gringos estan sentenciados 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

Gamesa casi por debajo del euro

Ojete-calor.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como hoy no aguante el chiringo en usa, mala pinta.



Ahora todo controlado. La banca usana aguanta el tipo.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gamesa casi por debajo del euro
> 
> Ojete-calor.



Janus la levantará ....


----------



## burbujeado (25 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Iberdrola será una excepcional inversión a su precio.
> 
> Paciencia.



Ya está dejando lastre....

Iberdrola prescindirá de 400 trabajadores por las reformas en el sector - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

No sé qué tiene que pasar para que saquen a Gamesa del IBEX. Capitaliza 200M, mueve 2M de euros diarios (y si los mueve!). Si Iberdrola confía en ella, debería comprarla a 4 euros


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> Ya está dejando lastre....
> 
> Iberdrola prescindirá de 400 trabajadores por las reformas en el sector - elEconomista.es



Todavía quedan muchas ventas de acciones por ver.

Nos la van a dejar en bandeja de plata.

Hay que darla tiempo para que haga el movimiento.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé qué tiene que pasar para que saquen a Gamesa del IBEX. Capitaliza 200M, mueve 2M de euros diarios (y si los mueve!). Si Iberdrola confía en ella, debería comprarla a 4 euros



Ahora capitaliza desplumando gacelillas


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía quedan muchas ventas de acciones por ver.
> 
> Nos la van a dejar en bandeja de plata.
> 
> Hay que darla tiempo para que haga el movimiento.



el problema de algunas ibexianas es que aunque esten tiradas de precio y sean buena compra , aun hay papelon que colocar porque hay otras ibexianas asfixiadas que se ven obligadas a vender :baba:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jul 2012)

MV tiene que asegurarse como sea de que no hagáis lo correcto, por eso trollea, para que os dé rabia hacer lo que él dice y no lo hagáis.

El mejor remedio, hacedle caso en todo y que se joda.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Iberdrola gana un 20% más que Inditex y vale un 65% menos. En términos de Enterprise Value sigue estando muy descompensado hacia el lado de Inditex.
> 
> Si no fuera por la presión de potenciales ventas en Iberdrola por ACS y Bankia .... aquí hay un short-long importante.



Si no fuese por Brasil y en parte por Usa y RU lo estarian pasando fatal. En España ha ganado un 44% menos ,es verdad que ha llovido poco y por tanto no han podido sacar partido a las centrales hidroelectricas (si no hubiesen ganado mas de 2000 mill en el primer semestre). Si lo pensamos bien casi prefiero que en España ganen poco, asi la crujida sera menor .A mi me gusta el mix geografico que tienen ademas el area de i+d es de lo mejorcito. Dentro de España Iberinco es una de sus joyas.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> MV tiene que asegurarse como sea de que no hagáis lo correcto, por eso trollea, para que os dé rabia hacer lo que él dice y no lo hagáis.
> 
> El mejor remedio, hacedle caso en todo y que se joda.



lol ::

mas que trollearles lo que quiero es humillarles , pero en cuestion de inversion siempre canto entradas y salidas , no me juego con el dinero de los demas , se que hay muchos que siguen mis operativas


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

que quede claro que mis operativas son 100% reales


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

Lo que es una trolleada de cojones es el baile del culibex en la sesión de hoy.

No dudéis y apostad al rojo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lol ::
> 
> mas que trollearles lo que quiero es humillarles , pero en cuestion de inversion siempre canto entradas y salidas , no me juego con el dinero de los demas , se que hay muchos que siguen mis operativas



Yo siempre te sigo cuando aciertas, las únicas veces que he apostado en tu contra ha sido cuando has palmado pasta.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que quede claro que mis operativas son 100% reales



Y tiene una cola de 40cm.








PD: Insisto en que no dudo de que cante las operaciones, lo que no se cree nadie es que las realice realmente.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que es una trolleada de cojones es el baile del culibex en la sesión de hoy.
> 
> No dudéis y apostad al rojo.



lo de hoy fue una trampa , ayer quedo muy claro que el sp500 se va al carajo , pero cuando la cosa esta tan clara solo hay dos opciones , guanear de lo lindo o una trampa .

en todo caso no habia perdida para los cortos ya que la tecnologia se aberronchaba por ese lado


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo siempre te sigo cuando aciertas, las únicas veces que he apostado en tu contra ha sido cuando has palmado pasta.



vas de listillo : 

cuanto te falta por aprender y casi seguro te queda poco tiempo para hacerlo :


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Y tiene una cola de 40cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu no las realizarias y por eso crees que nadie las realizaria , ustec maneja un conocimiento incorrecto por eso no es capaz de ver cuales son las operaciones buenas .

que casualidad que muchas de las operaciones cantadas por MV al final fueran correctas y con mucho recorrido


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tu no las realizarias y por eso crees que nadie las realizaria , ustec maneja un conocimiento incorrecto por eso no es capaz de ver cuales son las operaciones buenas .



La cuestión no es que yo las realice o no, hay muchos otros foreros que cantan operaciones y que sí creo que las realizan, aunque yo no lo haga. Ellos tienen credibilidad, ud. se empeña en dinamitar la suya. Obviamente esto es un foro, así que sería de locos fiarse de la operativa de otra persona, por eso da lo mismo al fin y al cabo 



muertoviviente dijo:


> que casualidad que muchas de las operaciones cantadas por MV al final fueran correctas y con mucho recorrido



Sí, como los cortos aquellos en TEF, que tuvieron tanto recorrido abajo y arriba


----------



## atlanterra (25 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que es una trolleada de cojones es el baile del culibex en la sesión de hoy.
> 
> No dudéis y apostad al rojo.




Esto....CNMV lo ha prohibido...:::ouch:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vas de listillo :
> 
> cuanto te falta por aprender y casi seguro te queda poco tiempo para hacerlo :



No te piques hombre, que aquí ya sabemos que necesitas inversores enfadados, humillados y ofuscados que sostengan posiciones contrarias a las tuyas por puro cabezonería para para poder sacar dinero para el cocido.

Te conocemos y te aceptamos tal como eres, aquí eres bien recibido.


----------



## Navarrorum (25 Jul 2012)

Yo alucino con el chupapoyismo antigatuno que hay en este foro. Veces y veces han salido foreros que han ganado plata con las "recomendaciones" de MV y no haceis mas que crujirle a base de bien.

Señor MV, si ha sido reportado y en un futuro baneado no dude volver a registrarse para indicar a los que le seguimos (como a muchos otros) si se queda o a donde se va.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si no fuese por Brasil y en parte por Usa y RU lo estarian pasando fatal. En España ha ganado un 44% menos ,es verdad que ha llovido poco y por tanto no han podido sacar partido a las centrales hidroelectricas (si no hubiesen ganado mas de 2000 mill en el primer semestre). Si lo pensamos bien casi prefiero que en España ganen poco, asi la crujida sera menor .A mi me gusta el mix geografico que tienen ademas el area de i+d es de lo mejorcito. Dentro de España Iberinco es una de sus joyas.



1800 millones de beneficio en el semestre creo que es record histórico sin atípicos. Eso contando que España está difícilmente puede ir a peor (de hecho, se irán subiendo las tarifas).

Ganan dinero y a la deuda le van a meter mano.


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2012)

Jato, ¿pero no se da cuenta que el guano este lo está cantando la mayoría del hilo? Lea al resto y no practique el onanismo bursátil.

Y no venga a decir tonterías, que todos conocemos su cantar operaciones. Ejemplo, una de las últimas del Euro...se le va a la contra por mucho y dice que aguanta...naturalmente hasta que se va a su favor. Y como esa todas.

Hoy está pesadete, no traslade sus problemas personales al hilo, esto es para evadirse un poco de la operativa.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Esto....CNMV lo ha prohibido...:::ouch:



En otros índices hamijo.

Y que caiga con calma para pillarlas más abajo :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Jato, ¿pero no se da cuenta que el guano este lo está cantando la mayoría del hilo? Lea al resto y no practique el onanismo bursátil.
> 
> Y no venga a decir tonterías, que todos conocemos su cantar operaciones. Ejemplo, una de las últimas del Euro...se le va a la contra por mucho y dice que aguanta...naturalmente hasta que se va a su favor. Y como esa todas.
> 
> Hoy está pesadete, no traslade sus problemas personales al hilo, esto es para evadirse un poco de la operativa.



Algunos ya hemos llegado a la categoría de *Apóstol del Guano* ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Yo alucino con el chupapoyismo antigatuno que hay en este foro. Veces y veces han salido foreros que han ganado plata con las "recomendaciones" de MV y no haceis mas que crujirle a base de bien.
> 
> Señor MV, si ha sido reportado y en un futuro baneado no dude volver a registrarse para indicar a los que le seguimos (como a muchos otros) si se queda o a donde se va.



Ojo, que yo sí me creo sus operativas, es de pura lógica que alguien que se emplea a fondo para que las gacelas operen en su contra salga victorioso en un alto porcentaje de las ocasiones.

Es como lo de decirle a Torrente delante de unas chavales que no tiene cojo-nes para apostarlo todo al rojo.

¿Por qué iba a comportarse como se comporta si no fuera por eso?

A medida que la gente vaya haciéndole caso en vez de apostando en su contra se nos habrá terminado el chollo.


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Yo alucino con el chupapoyismo antigatuno que hay en este foro. Veces y veces han salido foreros que han ganado plata con las "recomendaciones" de MV y no haceis mas que crujirle a base de bien.
> 
> Señor MV, si ha sido reportado y en un futuro baneado no dude volver a registrarse para indicar a los que le seguimos (como a muchos otros) si se queda o a donde se va.



Pues los que hayan ganado "plata" con sus recomendaciones que lo defiendan, si LA MAYORIA lo trata así, lo mas normal es que él sea el culpable, por su forma de actuar. ¿No cree?


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

Banca usana sigue soportándose el tinglado.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

no pasa nada  

me divierto en este foro , pero que quede claro el trolleo va por un lado y las operativas por otro , nunca voy a cantar una operativa que yo mismo no realice .

y deben entender que mis operativas no son de trading intradiario , son a mas largo plazo aunque a veces si veo una oportunidad si que intradio 

alguien que me haya seguido puede comprobar que mis operativas casi todas dieron muy buenas plusvis y hay alguna donde las plusvis son pocas o perdidas pequeñas pero la gran mayoria plusvis gordisimas .


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ojo, que yo sí me creo sus operativas, es de pura lógica que alguien que se emplea a fondo para que las gacelas operen en su contra salga victorioso en un alto porcentaje de las ocasiones.
> 
> Es como lo de decirle a Torrente delante de unas chavales que no tiene cojo-nes para apostarlo todo al rojo.
> 
> ...



El Jatorroporro es más trivial que todo eso. Es un gaturroplasto (y plasta a veces) que debe incar a pocas llamas por lo que lo tiene lleno de amor. Con pezuñas no puede darse alivio así que se le sube a la cabeza. Andaba dando tumbos por el mundo hasta que encontró el hilo y desde el anonimato está pudiendo poner en práctica una terapia que le ordeñe el exceso de sebo azucarado.

Es buen tipo pero necesita ayuda. Cuando alguien te echa una bronca, está ejerciendo una acción que traslada autoridad pero el anonimato permite que no termine surtiendo efecto.

Gatorrastra bien merece el respeto del hilo pero de vez en cuando hay que darle una hostia para que se tranquilice. Es como el amigo gracioso que se toma exceso de confianza y termina poniéndote la mano en la pierna. Quieto parado!, retrocede la garra.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

bueno no habia leido lo ultimo que postearon , MV no necesita contrapartida para sus operativas porque lo que invierto tiene suficiente contrapartida en los mercaos , vamos que no soy un pez gordo , soy un minileoncio . 

si trolleo es por puro placer


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El Jatorroporro es más trivial que todo eso. Es un gaturroplasto (y plasta a veces) que debe incar a pocas llamas por lo que lo tiene lleno de amor. Con pezuñas no puede darse alivio así que se le sube a la cabeza. Andaba dando tumbos por el mundo hasta que encontró el hilo y desde el anonimato está pudiendo poner en práctica una terapia que le ordeñe el exceso de sebo azucarado.
> 
> Es buen tipo pero necesita ayuda. Cuando alguien te echa una bronca, está ejerciendo una acción que traslada autoridad pero el anonimato permite que no termine surtiendo efecto.
> 
> Gatorrastra bien merece el respeto del hilo pero de vez en cuando hay que darle una hostia para que se tranquilice. Es como el amigo gracioso que se toma exceso de confianza y termina poniéndote la mano en la pierna. Quieto parado!, retrocede la garra.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El Jatorroporro es más trivial que todo eso. Es un gaturroplasto (y plasta a veces) que debe incar a pocas llamas por lo que lo tiene lleno de amor. Con pezuñas no puede darse alivio así que se le sube a la cabeza. Andaba dando tumbos por el mundo hasta que encontró el hilo y desde el anonimato está pudiendo poner en práctica una terapia que le ordeñe el exceso de sebo azucarado.
> 
> Es buen tipo pero necesita ayuda. Cuando alguien te echa una bronca, está ejerciendo una acción que traslada autoridad pero el anonimato permite que no termine surtiendo efecto.
> 
> Gatorrastra bien merece el respeto del hilo pero de vez en cuando hay que darle una hostia para que se tranquilice. Es como el amigo gracioso que se toma exceso de confianza y termina poniéndote la mano en la pierna. Quieto parado!, retrocede la garra.



porque siempre tiene que terminar la cosa en mariconismo ? :


----------



## paulistano (25 Jul 2012)

Un minileoncio...."Jensantaaaa"


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 1800 millones de beneficio en el semestre creo que es record histórico sin atípicos. Eso contando que España está difícilmente puede ir a peor (de hecho, se irán subiendo las tarifas).
> 
> Ganan dinero y a la deuda le van a meter mano.



Ha sido un beneficio historico pero no gracias a España . Brasil ha crecido +33%. Cada dia España representa un % menor de la compañia, a este paso el gobierno de España no vera ni los rastrojos de los impuestos  (España -44%)

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...-la-fuerte-caida-de-resultados-en-Espana.html

Como empiecen a reducir deuda la cuenta de resultados se va a disparar  (Prefiero irlo viendo poco a poco y no hacer como en el cuento de la lechera)


----------



## Mulder (25 Jul 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoygan hamijos, no se metan con el gatuno, que Uds. no tienen el conoshimiento necesario. El jato da muy buenas señales, cuando se sale de una posición se puede ganar una pasta rapidito


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

Ya lo decia Pablo Neruda : " Todo es inmundo para el inmaculado pie del gato"


http://pasosperdidos.eresmas.net/Gatoliter/Pablo_neruda_Oda_al_gato.htm/


----------



## tarrito (25 Jul 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoygan hamijos, no se metan con el gatuno, que Uds. no tienen el conoshimiento necesario. El jato da muy buenas señales, cuando se sale de una posición se puede ganar una pasta rapidito



claro! el Jato es la Tendencia en si misma, por eso un@ puede hacer lo que Usted indica; cuando él sale, seguir en la posición Jatuna y sacarse entre 30-50 puntos.

Ha tardado Usted en entenderlo pero poco a poco adquirirá conoshimiento


----------



## Benditaliquidez (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno no habia leido lo ultimo que postearon , MV no necesita contrapartida para sus operativas porque lo que invierto tiene suficiente contrapartida en los mercaos , vamos que no soy un pez gordo , soy un minileoncio .
> 
> si trolleo es por puro placer



Lamento que no te hubieras percatado del papel que representaba el trolleo en tu operativa, lo hacías por pura casualidad, sin conoshimiento, encabritabas a las gacelas en tu contra por pura chiripa.

Yo que pensaba que eras el puto amo, en fin..., no pasa nada, puedes seguir haciendo lo mismo porque seguro que sigue funcionando, solo que no lo disfrutarás tanto.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jul 2012)

Muy posiblemente mañana Gamesa baje del euro. Un valor que es muestra de la excesiva irracionalidad de la bolsa, su comportamiento bursátil es cuanto menos para sonrojarse un poco.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Muy posiblemente mañana Gamesa baje del euro. Un valor que es muestra de la excesiva irracionalidad de la bolsa, su comportamiento bursátil es cuanto menos para sonrojarse un poco.



Lo que realmente está en cuestión es su modelo de negocio y su estructura de costes.

Es dificil que sobreviva.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que realmente está en cuestión es su modelo de negocio y su estructura de costes.
> 
> Es dificil que sobreviva.



No me he estudiado sus cuentas anuales, pero tal vez tu afirmación sea excesiva.


----------



## tarrito (25 Jul 2012)

OJETE CALOR !!!!!

Telefónica cancela su dividendo - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No me he estudiado sus cuentas anuales, pero tal vez tu afirmación sea excesiva.



¿por qué te crees que ha perdido casi toda su capitalización?, ¿por especulación?.

Los chinos les han sacado de mercado.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque siempre tiene que terminar la cosa en mariconismo ? :



Amigo, pare usted el carro ahí. Yo soy león y no entiendo de desvaríos humanos.


----------



## vyk (25 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> OJETE CALOR !!!!!
> 
> Telefónica cancela su dividendo - elEconomista.es



Eing???!!!

Y como afectaría esto al resto de blue chips?


----------



## burbujeado (25 Jul 2012)

monlovi dijo:


> ojete calor !!!!!
> 
> telefónica cancela su dividendo - eleconomista.es



:xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jul 2012)

Telefónica cancela su dividendo para 2012 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ha sido un beneficio historico pero no gracias a España . Brasil ha crecido +33%. Cada dia España representa un % menor de la compañia, a este paso el gobierno de España no vera ni los rastrojos de los impuestos  (España -44%)
> 
> Iberdrola gana 1.801 millones ? hasta junio a pesar de la fuerte caída de resultados en España - elEconomista.es
> 
> Como empiecen a reducir deuda la cuenta de resultados se va a disparar  (Prefiero irlo viendo poco a poco y no hacer como en el cuento de la lechera)



Todo suma, lo que cotiza es el cien por cien de las operaciones ...... aderezadas con las necesidades de invertir / desinvertir de todo hijo de vecino.

Yo que soy un estratega ...... les recomendaría a los de Iberdrola que oparan a Gamesa por 4 euros el título.::


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> OJETE CALOR !!!!!
> 
> Telefónica cancela su dividendo - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jul 2012)

Pues creo que el no repartir dividendo es buena noticia.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> OJETE CALOR !!!!!
> 
> Telefónica cancela su dividendo - elEconomista.es



Buena noticia para su evolución bursátil.

Muchos del resto de valores le seguirán y eliminarán el dividendo.

Esto ya es una carrera loca para reducir las deudas.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

Van a hacer nuestra bolsa aún más...detestable.

Bravo!


----------



## tarrito (25 Jul 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pues creo que el no repartir dividendo es buena noticia.



sip! un tal Rico Heredero Busca N**** opina como Ustek :fiufiu:

:XX:


----------



## grillo35 (25 Jul 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Telefónica cancela su dividendo para 2012 - elEconomista.es



El primero de muchos de los "empresones" del Ibex en hacerlo. A continuacion todos los banquitos y constructoras.

El problema del Ibex es que endeudado hasta las trancas y eso reduce mucho su valor a pesar de las caidas. O se escogen muy bien los valores o mejor irse a otras bolsas de Europa mucho mas saneadas.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

Hamijos, los beneficios de la mayor parte de los blue chips se va a reducir por encima del 40%.

Lo poco que quede debe dedicarse a cancelar deuda.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Telefónica cancela su dividendo para 2012 - elEconomista.es



Ya era hora. Imagino que comenzarán todos a salir del armario y se sumarán. Esto es importante por el trasvase de deuda a equity que se produce.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jul 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Eing???!!!
> 
> Y como afectaría esto al resto de blue chips?



En España ya no existen blue chips.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

anda que no se a dicho que TEF tendria que cancelar o reducir los divis ::


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya era hora. Imagino que comenzarán todos a salir del armario y se sumarán. Esto es importante por el trasvase de deuda a equity que se produce.



Comienzo a ser optimista, pero muy ligeramente ehhh :


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comienzo a ser optimista, pero muy ligeramente ehhh :



También puede ser que no consiguen colocar activos en el mercado.

Vuelvo a la cueva :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## grillo35 (25 Jul 2012)

Otros chorizos que ya se veian venir el fostion e intentaban engañar a sus accionistas...

Telefónica permitirá cobrar en efectivo la parte del dividendo que aún queda por pagar de 2011 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> sip! un tal Rico Heredero Busca N**** opina como Ustek :fiufiu:
> 
> :XX:



Pues anda que cómo de contento debe de estar el sr. Holgazán... ::


----------



## grillo35 (25 Jul 2012)

Queda mas claro lo chorizos que son en estos enlaces:

Alierta: la recuperación llegará antes de lo previsto y será "relativamente rápida" - elEconomista.es

Telefónica garantiza que mantendrá el dividendo / Economía / Elboletin.com


----------



## tarrito (25 Jul 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues anda que cómo de contento debe de estar el sr. Holgazán... ::



la culpa es de los Mercaosh!


----------



## FranR (25 Jul 2012)

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={f7d3958c-ab78-44cf-85f6-65763f6ee9fb}

Gas Natural, a pagar a sus empleados con acciones.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

Estoy deseando leer mañana a Hodar en Expansión.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jul 2012)

cierro cortos sp500 1344-1331


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tu no las realizarias y por eso crees que nadie las realizaria , ustec maneja un conocimiento incorrecto por eso no es capaz de ver cuales son las operaciones buenas .
> 
> que casualidad que muchas de las operaciones cantadas por MV al final fueran correctas y con mucho recorrido



Estoy poniéndome al día en el hilo, y veo que hoy JJJ *"va en vuelta rápida"*


----------



## Sipanha (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cierro cortos sp500 1344-1331



Que ha pasao con lo de mantener cortos con un par? Te han capao?.

Eres un bocazas y lo sabes.


----------



## holgazan (25 Jul 2012)

Se jodió el divi.

Tendré que despedir al jardinero.


----------



## nombre (25 Jul 2012)

Agarrense los machos desde ya... TEF cancela dividendo, -10%? suspensión de cotización? suspension del ibex completo? :8:


Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Agarrense los machos desde ya... TEF cancela dividendo, -10%? suspensión de cotización? suspension del ibex completo? :8:
> 
> 
> Interstitial - Noticia



También hay que destacar esta parte de la noticia :

"El consejo de administración ha decidido aplicar una rebaja del 20% sobre los honorarios de los miembros del consejo y del 30% sobre las retribuciones de los directivos."

Así que habrá que ver mañana como se toma el mercado la noticia, pero yo veo subidas, va a ser la excusa perfecta si no surje otra cosa para llevar arriba el IBEX.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jul 2012)

Bueno, esta tarde he iniciado mi primer safari por las sabanas alemanas.
He entrado, con pocos leuros, en RWE a 29,9. Vamo a ve como funciona esto, porque carezco d'umirdá i conosimiento.


----------



## The Hellion (25 Jul 2012)

Por lo que pueda interesar, les recuerdo esta noticia

Alierta compra opciones sobre 10 millones de acciones de Telefonica, con fecha de ejecución 20 de junio de 2014


----------



## grillo35 (25 Jul 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Agarrense los machos desde ya... TEF cancela dividendo, -10%? suspensión de cotización? suspension del ibex completo? :8:
> 
> 
> Interstitial - Noticia




Pues de momento en el mercado americano no parece que le afecte mucho...

TEF: Resumen para Telefonica SA Common Stock- Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## kemao2 (25 Jul 2012)

BUeno si que da dividendo en 2013 de 0,75 pero se cancela el pago de mayo de 2013 y el pendiente de 2012. Es decir una bajada del dividendo de casi el 50% SAcado de carpatos. 


En 2013 dará 0,75 euros por acción. Rebaja sueldo 20% al consejo, y 30% a directivos.


----------



## nombre (25 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> También hay que destacar esta parte de la noticia :
> 
> "El consejo de administración ha decidido aplicar una rebaja del 20% sobre los honorarios de los miembros del consejo y del 30% sobre las retribuciones de los directivos."
> 
> Así que habrá que ver mañana como se toma el mercado la noticia, pero yo veo subidas, va a ser la excusa perfecta si no surje otra cosa para llevar arriba el IBEX.



El ibex tampoco se ha inmutado




The Hellion dijo:


> Por lo que pueda interesar, les recuerdo esta noticia
> 
> Alierta compra opciones sobre 10 millones de acciones de Telefonica, con fecha de ejecución 20 de junio de 2014




de opciones lo justito, pero vamos, que de aqui a dos años sube mas de un 100%? ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jul 2012)

pues telefónica arrasta al ibex 70 puntos sin despeinarse


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

España se va a quedar como un solar, no va a haber nadie con pasta para invertir aquí

¿Cual será la siguiente que no da dividendos?. Bueno, y hay que recordar que muchas lo que dan son cromos...


----------



## Diegales (25 Jul 2012)

A mi que me lo expliquen. Las matildes que cotizan en el mercado americano no se han inmutado con la noticia.


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

Nombre mañana lo veremos a la apertura.

También estaba bajando durante esta madrugada un 6% por los menores beneficios de Apple y mira luego como se ha dado la jornada.

De todas maneras, y perdona mi ignorancia, dónde ves la cotización del IBEX? es un etf que replica al ibex? gracias


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Todo suma, lo que cotiza es el cien por cien de las operaciones ...... aderezadas con las necesidades de invertir / desinvertir de todo hijo de vecino.
> 
> Yo que soy un estratega ...... les recomendaría a los de Iberdrola que oparan a Gamesa por 4 euros el título.::



Iberdrola hizo bien internacionalizandose pero ojo aun tiene mucha deuda en su balance.Pero bueno que solo el 25% venga de España es una buena noticia, si fuese al reves Rajoy ya la estaria dando buenos palos via impuestos y tasas 

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=GAM:SM

Gamesa, tiene una estructura de costes ineficiente. Deberia incrementar el precio de venta de los aerogeneradores o reducir los costes.


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

Gato, vamos a probar con unos cortos en Horo que está muy sobrecomprado en el muy corto plazo.
Te apuntas?


----------



## holgazan (25 Jul 2012)

Diegales dijo:


> A mi que me lo expliquen. Las matildes que cotizan en el mercado americano no se han inmutado con la noticia.



De hecho suben un 0,9%.
Si se reduce deuda y gastos, la cotización va parriba.


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> De hecho suben un 0,9%.
> Si se reduce deuda y gastos, la cotización va parriba.



Totalmente de acuerdo: las gacelillas quieren dividendo, las manos fuertes quieren noticias como ésta:

""Con la cancelación del dividendo, Telefónica sigue las recomendaciones de algunas agencias de calificación crediticias. Es el caso de Fitch Ratings, firma que consideraba que los operadores de telecomunicaciones de los países de la periferia de la Eurozona deberían llevar a cabo recortes "más agresivos" en sus dividendos para hacer frente a posibles problemas de liquidez en el corto plazo, en referencia directa a Telefónica, Portugal Telecom y Telecom Italia."

Creo firmemente que las manos fuertes estaban deseando que Alierta pegase el puñetazo en la mesa.
Mañana mucha gacelilla la soltará a precio de risa y ya se encargarán de hacerse con ellas.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> De hecho suben un 0,9%.
> Si se reduce deuda y gastos, la cotización va parriba.



A largo plazo toda reduccion de deuda es una buena noticia. Cuanto menos dinero vaya al pasivo mas irá al equity. Habra que ver si es verdad que reducen deuda, de momento solo son cantos de sirena


----------



## Vivomuriente (25 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Gato, vamos a probar con unos cortos en Horo que está muy sobrecomprado en el muy corto plazo.
> Te apuntas?



En Guano no tladeamos con horo, se lo quitamos a los perros.







Primo, estos no se enteran. Gacelillas ibéricas :bla:


----------



## atman (25 Jul 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Se jodió el divi.
> 
> Tendré que despedir al jardinero.



Eso sale caro. Tiene seguro? Que parezca un accidente... ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (25 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soy un minileoncio .


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Jul 2012)

Como tengo mucha experiencia con los bichos (he conocido todo tipo de hombres : les voy a explicar mi estrategia con le jato.

Cuando llego, reventada y con un montón de hilo por leer le pongo en el ignore un rato.

Cuando acabo de leer le designoro hasta la proxima vez.

Lo siento minino pero hay que ser eficientes¡


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Iberdrola hizo bien internacionalizandose pero ojo aun tiene mucha deuda en su balance.Pero bueno que solo el 25% venga de España es una buena noticia, si fuese al reves Rajoy ya la estaria dando buenos palos via impuestos y tasas
> 
> GAMESA CORP TECNOLOGICA SA (GAM:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Gamesa, tiene una estructura de costes ineficiente. Deberia incrementar el precio de venta de los aerogeneradores o reducir los costes.



de aquí a final de año gamesa tiene que echar si o si al 20% de la plantilla

ordenes de arriba. y eso que ha estado echando a muciisima gente.


el jefecillo que conozco yo ha pasado de 50 a 20 subalternos.


lo están pasando muy mal.


----------



## nombre (25 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo: las gacelillas quieren dividendo, las manos fuertes quieren noticias como ésta:
> 
> ""Con la cancelación del dividendo, Telefónica sigue las recomendaciones de algunas agencias de calificación crediticias. Es el caso de Fitch Ratings, firma que consideraba que los operadores de telecomunicaciones de los países de la periferia de la Eurozona deberían llevar a cabo recortes "más agresivos" en sus dividendos para hacer frente a posibles problemas de liquidez en el corto plazo, en referencia directa a Telefónica, Portugal Telecom y Telecom Italia."
> 
> ...





Ya veremos mañana lo que hacen los que estan aguantando solo por el dividendo ienso:


----------



## holgazan (25 Jul 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Ya veremos mañana lo que hacen los que estan aguantando solo por el dividendo ienso:



Y que quieres que hagan, ¿vender a estos precios?

Habrá que esperar a que suba a 26,80€ por lo menos.


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Ya veremos mañana lo que hacen los que estan aguantando solo por el dividendo ienso:



Muchos de los que han comprado en los últimos tiempos, pensando en el dividendo, estoy convencido que mañana a primera hora la soltarán por lo mejor y ahí estarán esperando los buitres para hacerse con títulos a precio de risa.


----------



## bertok (25 Jul 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Y que quieres que hagan, ¿vender a estos precios?
> 
> Habrá que esperar a que suba a 26,80€ por lo menos.



No la verás nunca más capitalizar 120.000 kilotones.

Con que suba a 14 - 15 aurelios ...


----------



## jayco (25 Jul 2012)

Buena noticia lo de TEF para todo aquel que estuviese por el valor y no por el dividendo, a ver si lo cancelan un par de añitos en vez de 6 meses y cuando vuelvan a pagar que no se les vaya la olla.


----------



## holgazan (25 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No la verás nunca más capitalizar 120.000 kilotones.
> 
> Con que suba a 14 - 15 aurelios ...



-Si el mundo no se hunde.
-Si reduce deuda.
-Si amortiza acciones.
-Si sigue la locura mundial de móviles e internet.

Yo creo que antes de 10 años estará a 30€.

Y si no, pues tampoco pasa nada. 
Me conformo con que no haya una guerra mundial y que no nos invadan los marcianos.


----------



## atman (25 Jul 2012)

Yo creo que lo TEF es más por miedo a España que por otra cosa... por ahí se dice que España pediría el rescate en cuestión de días...


----------



## The Hellion (25 Jul 2012)

A los que más van a crujir con la reducción de dividendos que se nos avecina es a los jubilados que tenían 1500 aurelios libres de impuestos todos los años. Mi tía, por ejemplo. 

A nosotros puede hasta venirnos bien, si aguantamos el tirón y acaban revalorizándose las acciones. Pero mi tía para qué carajo quiere las telefónicas a 15 euros dentro de tres años, si probablemente no las va a vender. 

Otros a los que les viene de cojones es al gobierno, que se ahorra la desgravación de los dividendos. El que necesite algo de pasta, que venda y pase por ventanilla.


----------



## nombre (25 Jul 2012)

Veo desplome, aguantado por volumen de la mano de dios y reintento de segunda inmersión, con menos fuerza, y vuelta a meterle corcho al submarino. con menos inversor de dividendo habrá salido mucho más barato en este horario que en el europeo y ya estan sentadas las bases de mañana.

Una demostración más de que aqui no pasa nada


----------



## qbeac (25 Jul 2012)

Hola Burbujeros, disculpad si os aguo un poco la fiesta, pero es que veo que estáis empleando vuestro tiempo y energías en debatir mucho sobre las mil y una hojas del árbol (que si el Ibex, el déficit, los tipos de interés, las acciones, etc., etc., etc.) pero casi nada o nada sobre la raíz del árbol (la raíz de la crisis económica). 

Y sinceramente, me temo que esos debates sobre los miles de hojas son una pérdida de tiempo. ¿Por qué? Pues porque sin conocer la raíz del problema, el árbol nunca se podrá curar y seguirá enfermito indefinidamente.

Dicho de otro modo, da igual cuántas hojas intentéis curar, porque si la enfermedad radica en la raíz y ésta sigue sin tratar, el árbol seguirá enfermo.

Quienes queráis que el árbol se sane, en los dos links siguientes está la info básica sobre la causa raíz de la actual crisis económica:

*Post 1 y 2. CAUSA RAÍZ de la crisis económica: estafa y corrupción al más alto nivel. Artículo “Tiranía Financiera”, por David Wilcock*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...perdido-tirania-financiera-david-wilcock.html

*Post 1. ¡Campaña ni un duro para Bankia! No ‘rescatar’ sino ‘arrestar’ a banqueros y políticos corruptos, como en Islandia*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...restar-a-banqueros-y-politicos-corruptos.html​
Quienes no conozcan la info de los 3 posts anteriores, sencillamente no podrán entender porqué se ha producido la actual crisis, ni tampoco cómo solucionarla.


----------



## diosmercado (25 Jul 2012)

Nos hundimos y tal. :ouch:

Es mi ultima tarde por aqui y no la he podido disfrutar. Sin mas amigos, aquellos larguistas disfruten de lo sembrado, tarde o temprano la cosecha se acaba y no queda mas que un campo arrasado.

Hay que sentar las bases para una buena cosecha en el futuro, limpia de insectos chupopteros. Vamos a la lucha.

Un cordial saludo, algun dia les escribire desde cualquiera que sea mi destino.


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

qbeac dijo:


> Hola Burbujeros, disculpad si os aguo un poco la fiesta, pero es que veo que estáis empleando vuestro tiempo y energías en debatir mucho sobre las mil y una hojas del árbol (que si el Ibex, el déficit, los tipos de interés, las acciones, etc., etc., etc.) pero casi nada o nada sobre la raíz del árbol (la raíz de la crisis económica).
> 
> Y sinceramente, me temo que esos debates sobre los miles de hojas son una pérdida de tiempo. ¿Por qué? Pues porque sin conocer la raíz del problema, el árbol nunca se podrá curar y seguirá enfermito indefinidamente.
> 
> ...



Hola Qbeac, creo que todos los que posteamos aquí en este hilo de BURBUJA.INFO tenemos mucho más claro que la mayoría de gente de este país de dónde viene el problema, y cuál es la raíz del problema, lo que sucede es que no está en nuestras manos solucionar la crisis.

Yo en su día tomé una decisión que mantengo firme y fue la de no hipotecarme y comprar vivienda a precio de oro. Yo puse de mi parte para no hinchar más el globo que por desgracia ha terminado estallando en nuestras caras. ¿Qué hubiera pasado si todos los españoles nos hubiésemos puesto de acuerdo y no hubiese comprado piso ni Dios? Seguro no estaríamos aquí lamentando la situación actual del país.

Ahora bien, ya que nos han llevado a la ruina, nos han jodido a nosotros y a nuestros hijos y nietos que tendrán que pagar lo que se debe, por lo menos en este hilo compartimos la información necesaria para intentar arrebatarle al mercado unos cuantos leuros y poder rentabilizar los ahorros. Es por eso por lo que nos preocupamos de las hojas y no de la raíz, porque las hojas son las que nos dan beneficio.

CRISIS=OPORTUNIDAD y en los mercados no podía ser de otra forma.

Salu2...


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Iberdrola hizo bien internacionalizandose pero ojo aun tiene mucha deuda en su balance.Pero bueno que solo el 25% venga de España es una buena noticia, si fuese al reves Rajoy ya la estaria dando buenos palos via impuestos y tasas
> 
> GAMESA CORP TECNOLOGICA SA (GAM:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Gamesa, tiene una estructura de costes ineficiente. Deberia incrementar el precio de venta de los aerogeneradores o reducir los costes.



Varios temas mezclados.

-James River Coal vale en bolsa 70 millones. Desconozco cómo nada de deuda pero sí que factura unos 1000 millones. O está quebrada o llegará un momento que subirá algún que otro orden de magnitud.
-La deuda de Iberdrola es 4 veces ebitda y obviamente eso es mucho según el mercado porque es lo que penaliza la cotización (junto con los trapicheos de Bankia y ACS). En cualquier caso, se van a enfocar en reducir deuda y cada euro que lo hagan, más de un euro que se traspasa al equity (capitalización).
-Gamesa: con el CEO anterior engordaron con la visión de comerse el mundo para después tener economías de escala. El nuevo management tiene claro que hay que hacer un back to the basis y van a meter mano a los costes. Lo que impera por allí ahora parece que va a ser "sanear" la cuenta de resultados en el corto plazo. Vale en bolsa 270 millones y eso es ridículo salvo que estuviera quebrada. Bajo el paraguas de Iberdrola y siendo "vasca" eso no va a suceder.
-Telefónica: huele mal y últimamente aparece mucho en las noticias por temas ajenos al negocio o siendo del negocio .... malas noticias.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> De hecho suben un 0,9%.
> Si se reduce deuda y gastos, la cotización va parriba.



Apuesto a que los grandes inversores internacionales no se han enterado por la prensa ::

Es obvio que esta información se les filtra con tiempo ya que en caso contrario no estarían dispuestos a invertir en un valor en el que no sepan cómo se cuecen las decisiones importantes. 
Si a alguien le queda alguna duda, incluso se les consulta cuando se plantea algún cambio en el Comité de Dirección.

Perro no muerde a perro.


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> de aquí a final de año gamesa tiene que echar si o si al 20% de la plantilla
> 
> ordenes de arriba. y eso que ha estado echando a muciisima gente.
> 
> ...



Las ventas previstas están aprox. al nivel record de siempre excepto 2008. El problema es que el anterior CEO tuvo un delirio de sobrecapacidad y metió a la empresa en un lío al estilo del que les está pasando a las solares usanas. Tienen que reducir capacidad porque el anterior CEO se pensaba que iba a poner molinillos hasta en la luna.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

Si quieren sangre en usa, la pueden empezar a buscar ahora...


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Nos hundimos y tal. :ouch:
> 
> Es mi ultima tarde por aqui y no la he podido disfrutar. Sin mas amigos, aquellos larguistas disfruten de lo sembrado, tarde o temprano la cosecha se acaba y no queda mas que un campo arrasado.
> 
> ...



A dónde te vas?. A tomar una cerve?


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Jul 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> A los que más van a crujir con la reducción de dividendos que se nos avecina es a los jubilados que tenían 1500 aurelios libres de impuestos todos los años. Mi tía, por ejemplo.
> 
> A nosotros puede hasta venirnos bien, si aguantamos el tirón y acaban revalorizándose las acciones. Pero mi tía para qué carajo quiere las telefónicas a 15 euros dentro de tres años, si probablemente no las va a vender.
> 
> Otros a los que les viene de cojones es al gobierno, que se ahorra la desgravación de los dividendos. El que necesite algo de pasta, que venda y pase por ventanilla.



Lo de dejar dinero en la bolsa para ahorrar y tenerlo "ahí metido" unos años pillando dividendos para mi que se terminó, al menos durante una buena época.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A dónde te vas?. A tomar una cerve?



lo útimo que dijo es que estaba buscando trabaja si era necesario con maleta a cuestas, asique no sé


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo útimo que dijo es que estaba buscando trabaja si era necesario con maleta a cuestas, asique no sé



Es una putada tener que salir a buscar las habichuelas pero....me dan envidia.

Hacer el petate y a tomar por culo todo y todos...a empezar en un sitio distinto, hacer un reset y a ver que pasa.

Cualquier día....


----------



## diosmercado (25 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A dónde te vas?. A tomar una cerve?



A buscar currele, de madrid parriba todo lo ancho del pais. Despues si no se tercia ampliare el abanico.

Un saludo.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Jul 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> A buscar currele, de madrid parriba todo lo ancho del pais. Despues si no se tercia ampliare el abanico.
> 
> Un saludo.



Suerte¡

De qué buscas??


----------



## credulo (25 Jul 2012)

Juas, se fue el divi de las matildes. Para muchos cazadividendos esa es la primera tropeta del apocalipsis.


----------



## boquiman (25 Jul 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> A buscar currele, de madrid parriba todo lo ancho del pais. Despues si no se tercia ampliare el abanico.
> 
> Un saludo.



Muchísima suerte de todo corazón...


----------



## gamba (25 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Lo de dejar dinero en la bolsa para ahorrar y tenerlo "ahí metido" unos años pillando dividendos para mi que se terminó, al menos durante una buena época.



Muy de acuerdo, eso de comprar matildes para la jubilación se ha quedado como mirar los valores en el tele texto o enviar las órdenes por teléfono, una reliquia de la que nos reímos los novatillos


----------



## Janus (25 Jul 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> A buscar currele, de madrid parriba todo lo ancho del pais. Despues si no se tercia ampliare el abanico.
> 
> Un saludo.



Mira fuera de este asco de país. Suerte.


----------



## diosmercado (25 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Suerte¡
> 
> De qué buscas??



IT Teleco. En mi zona esta muy mal pagado (<= 12000-14000 año), ademas de que escasea (llevo sin curro cerca del año).

Gracias a todos. Espero traeros buenas nuevas lo mas pronto posible.


----------



## gamba (25 Jul 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> IT Teleco. En mi zona esta muy mal pagado (<= 12000-14000 año), ademas de que escasea (llevo sin curro cerca del año).
> 
> Gracias a todos. Espero traeros buenas nuevas lo mas pronto posible.



Irlanda o UK, sin problemas de visados. Si entras en una multinacional en un tiempo puedes moverte a USA u otras delegaciones y dejar atrás este secarral.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Jul 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Irlanda o UK, sin problemas de visados. Si entras en una multinacional en un tiempo puedes moverte a USA u otras delegaciones y dejar atrás este secarral.



Pero en una multinacional fuera de España.

Las multinacionales patrias están llenas de Españoles tipo "palillero cualificado".

Putos mediocres.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Jul 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> IT Teleco. En mi zona esta muy mal pagado (<= 12000-14000 año), ademas de que escasea (llevo sin curro cerca del año).
> 
> Gracias a todos. Espero traeros buenas nuevas lo mas pronto posible.



Es una pena este país. El valor se va, lo tengo claro, pero en todo. Los mejores de caminos, teleco, biólogos, médicos..hasta traders, no sé, aquí quedamos las medianías con perdón para los buenos profesionales del foro. Siento asco sentirme representado por Margallos, Chacones, Cayos Laras etc. 
Mucha suerte, España no te merece (por el norte del país, vas a encontrar la misma mierda).


----------



## gamba (25 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pero en una multinacional fuera de España.
> 
> Las multinacionales patrias están llenas de Españoles tipo "palillero cualificado".
> 
> Putos mediocres.



Por supuesto, me refería a si entra en una multa en Irlanda o UK.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Jul 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> IT Teleco. En mi zona esta muy mal pagado (<= 12000-14000 año), ademas de que escasea (llevo sin curro cerca del año).
> 
> Gracias a todos. Espero traeros buenas nuevas lo mas pronto posible.



Tengo un gran amigo que es ITT y siento decirte que por Madrid no está la cosa muy boyante (no debería generalizar por un sólo caso). Tiene curro (con reducción de jornada por la falta de proyectos) pero ya está mirando otras cosas fuera por si le toca hacer la maleta. :


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Jul 2012)

Bankinter, ha cumplido los 3 impulsos bajistas. Bueno, salvo que haga la gran estructura envolvente de dilatación a 1,5, en esta zona entre 2,05-1,95 debería de tener un rebote técnico interesante.


----------



## patilltoes (25 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Lo de dejar dinero en la bolsa para ahorrar y tenerlo "ahí metido" unos años pillando dividendos para mi que se terminó, al menos durante una buena época.



Que va, siguen habiendo cosas. Al que pille con compras muy arriba y sin diversificar lo crujen, pero eso es otro tema. Las carteras a LP no se hacen con 1 valor o 2, quicir.

Y magnifica noticia lo de TEF y su reduccion/supresion del dividendo, que no le veia yo la gracia a que me lo pagase un banco con intereses, la verdad. Que reduzcan deuda, Alierta sea atropellado por un trailer de 8 ejes y ya todos contentos.


----------



## patilltoes (25 Jul 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> A buscar currele, de madrid parriba todo lo ancho del pais. Despues si no se tercia ampliare el abanico.
> 
> Un saludo.



Si fueses de Valencia te recomendaria un ojo por el parque tecnologico, hay bastante rotacion de plantillas por alli. Los sueldos varian mucho con las circunstancias, pero asi esta el patio.

Animo.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hKIZ-dshoE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Escuchar a Galan como el beneficio en España ha caido un -44% en un semestre es brutal.menos mal que el negocio internacional se ha incrementado en mas de un 70%. Vaya pais. Mucho ojo que empresas comprais en España, como poco deberian estar internacionalizadas en un 66%.


----------



## Seren (25 Jul 2012)

A ver...el problema clave de españa es el paro provocado por unos salarios y precios excesivos para la productividad, Y PUNTO. Y de ahí viene todo el desempleo, gente ganando por encima de lo que produce y restandoselo a los que podrían currar y están en desempleo.Se subieron en exceso los salarios y con el euro como moneda y ahora nadie se baja lo que se debería el sueldo, por supuesto incluidos los funcionarios, y por tanto los precios tampoco bajarán. 

Da igual las veces que ésto se diga, hay gente (la mayoría) que esto nunca lo entenderá, NUNCA. No entiende que aunque su salario baje si le bajan los precios su poder adquisitivo no disminuye. Y esa es la consecuencia de que se halla llegado donde estamos. Y a que la gente odie al pais.

Hoy ha salido la noticia de que UK ha caido un 0,7%, pero es que lleva una recesión parecida a la española desde 2008, Y CON UNA INFLACION MUY SUPERIOR, macroeconómicamente estan peor. Pero... ¿Y por que hay un 7% de paro? Muy sencillo, medias jornadas a porrillo, bajadas de sueldo, turnos y turnos de reparto de tareas ganando menos. En fin, que la productividad se mantiene acorde a los salarios, y no tienen que estar pidiendo pasta para pagar a una casta, y a un sector público que mantiene su excesivamente bien pagado trabajo porque allí lo tienen todos bien repartido y pagado justamente, y eso mantiene alejados a los mercados y mil problemas más. Es la diferencia, yo supongo que habiendo gente inteligente en este hilo sabe lo que digo...


----------



## ponzi (25 Jul 2012)

Toda una declaracion de intenciones...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocuPbeVfiGA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Estos reman con el gobierno y sin deficit de tarifa la cuenta de resultados en 3-5 años puede pegar un pepinazo considerable.

Mariano haz caso a Galan: Como subas los impuestos va a recaudar rita la cantaora sobre todo teniendo Brasil y RU a tiro de piedra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAg3HKck1Zc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé qué tiene que pasar para que saquen a Gamesa del IBEX. Capitaliza 200M, mueve 2M de euros diarios (y si los mueve!). Si Iberdrola confía en ella, debería comprarla a 4 euros



El sr Janus acaba de instaurar la figura del Lorealista bursátil. 



Monlovi dijo:


> OJETE CALOR !!!!!
> 
> Telefónica cancela su dividendo - elEconomista.es



:XX: :XX: :XX:



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bankinter, ha cumplido los 3 impulsos bajistas. Bueno, salvo que haga la gran estructura envolvente de dilatación a 1,5, en esta zona entre 2,05-1,95 debería de tener un rebote técnico interesante.



a *[BANKINTER]* yo la veo de la siguiente manera:








y sobre bolsas y meados...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/322120-habeis-visto-ibex-35-julio-2012-a-202.html#post6762180
Cuidadín...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jul 2012)

Otra al foso..

Zynga pierde 22,8 millones en el segundo trimestre y se desploma en bolsa un 40,53% - elEconomista.es


----------



## qbeac (25 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Hola Qbeac, creo que todos los que posteamos aquí en este hilo de BURBUJA.INFO tenemos mucho más claro que la mayoría de gente de este país de dónde viene el problema, y cuál es la raíz del problema, lo que sucede es que no está en nuestras manos solucionar la crisis.
> 
> Yo en su día tomé una decisión que mantengo firme y fue la de no hipotecarme y comprar vivienda a precio de oro. Yo puse de mi parte para no hinchar más el globo que por desgracia ha terminado estallando en nuestras caras. ¿Qué hubiera pasado si todos los españoles nos hubiésemos puesto de acuerdo y no hubiese comprado piso ni Dios? Seguro no estaríamos aquí lamentando la situación actual del país.
> 
> ...



Hola boquiman, te agradezco sinceramente tu razonable y amable respuesta, pero me surgen dos dudas: 

(1) ¿Realmente hay tantos foreros en Burbuja como dices que saben lo que está pasando en el mundo? Lo digo porque veo muchos más debates sobre las hojas que sobre la raíz del árbol, y considero que eso en la mayoría de los casos es una gran pérdida de tiempo. 

Y por la raíz del árbol me refiero a lo que se explica en los Posts 1 y 2 de estos dos hilos, que es una info fundamental:

*Post 1 y 2. CAUSA RAÍZ de la crisis económica: estafa y corrupción al más alto nivel. Artículo “Tiranía Financiera”, por David Wilcock*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...perdido-tirania-financiera-david-wilcock.html

*Post 1. ¡Campaña ni un duro para Bankia! No ‘rescatar’ sino ‘arrestar’ a banqueros y políticos corruptos, como en Islandia*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...restar-a-banqueros-y-politicos-corruptos.html​
(2) Por tu respuesta, creo entender que dices que sabéis lo que está pasando (la causa raíz de la crisis) pero que estáis intentando buscar un poco más de “maíz” (dinero) y que creéis que no se puede hacer nada.

Yo sí creo que se puede hacer mucho más, pero bueno, eso es cuestión de hablarlo más despacio. Por ejemplo, ya nos podríamos poner todos/as a avisar e informar al ejército, a la policía, a la guardia civil (a la gente honrada de esos cuerpos, que seguro que también los hay) y pedirles que por favor ayuden a arrestar a los corruptos (banksters, políticos, etc.), como están haciendo en Islandia e intentando hacer en USA Drake y una supuesta facción honrada del Pentágono.

Si los militares honrados ayudasen a arrestarles, se acabaría la crisis económica en un pis pas, como en Islandia.

Pero bueno, por ahora, si es eso lo que me has intentado transmitir (que estáis buscando más maíz-dinero, etc.), te respondo con la siguiente analogía:

*CUIDADO: a los cerdos de “raza española” les están cerrando el portón.*

Hace ya unos meses, anduve de vacaciones por la provincia de Zamora, y fui invitado a visitar una finca propiedad de un paisano donde elaboraban unos jamones caseros muy afamamados por toda la zona.

Al pasar por una de las pocilgas, me llamó la atención la magnífica y extraña raza de una hembra que amamantaba a una camada de lechones. 

Por curiosidad, le pregunté al hijo del patrón que me estaba atendiendo, de qué raza eran esos cerdos.

Hijo del patrón: Son de raza “española”… pero espere que llamo a mi padre, que él le cuenta cómo se consigue esta raza. 

Por la puerta de la cocina emergió D. Nicolás, un gigante de cabellos blancos que se desplazaba dificultosamente asistido por un bastón de 3 patas y me invitó a sentarme a la mesa del porche donde reposaba un enorme botellón de aguardiente de no menos de 60º.

¿Ud. sabe cómo se cazan los cerdos salvajes del monte? Me espetó el paisano sin más trámite, mientras me servía un vasito chato ese fortísimo aguardiente.

Protagonista: Bueno, creo que los perros los acorralan y con un fusil los abaten, le contesté prudentemente, presintiendo que la historia venía por otro lado y que el viejo sabía más que yo…

D. Nicolás: En este caso, no es así. -me dijo don Nicolás- y prosiguió:

Y cuando le diga cómo los cazo yo y como los “amanso”, Ud. entenderá porqué se los llama de raza “española” y si es un hombre inteligente, podrá sacar algunas conclusiones acerca de porqué a los españoles nos va como nos va. 

En el fondo de la finca, detrás de aquel bosque de álamos y hasta la orilla del río, hay un monte agreste sin cultivar. 

En ese monte abundan las manadas de cerdos salvajes. 

Para cazarlos comienzo por buscar un claro sin maleza, donde tiro unos puñados de maíz en el suelo.

Cuando los cerdos lo descubren, van a comer todos los días, y solo tengo que reponerles
diariamente la ración.

Una vez acostumbrados, construyo una cerca en uno de los lados del claro y sigo poniéndoles alimento. Durante unos días van a desconfiar, pero terminan por volver.

Entonces hago otra cerca formando una “L” con la anterior, y les sigo poniendo comida hasta que de nuevo dejan de desconfiar y regresan a comer. 

Y así sucesivamente, hasta que casi cierro los cuatro lados y solo dejo una abertura para un portón. 

Para entonces se han acostumbrado al maíz fácil, le han perdido el miedo a las cercas y entran y salen casi con naturalidad…

Otro día coloco el portón, lo dejo abierto y sigo poniendo maíz, hasta que encuentro la piara comiendo, entonces cierro la puerta.

Al principio empiezan a correr en círculos como locos, pero ya están sometidos.

Muy pronto se tranquilizan y vuelven al alimento fácil, ya que se olvidaron de buscarlo por si mismos, y aceptan la esclavitud. 

Nosotros, los españoles debemos darnos cuenta que los gobernantes que dan limosnas y subvenciones en lugar de trabajo digno, proceden de la misma manera que yo con los cerdos… 

Nos tiran maíz gratis disfrazado de programas de ayuda, planes sociales, empleos públicos, cargos políticos, jubilaciones millonarias para esos políticos, sueldos para liberados y asesores, dinero para los sindicatos y partidos políticos, leyes proteccionistas, sobornos electorales, etc.…

Todo a costa del sacrificio de las libertades que nos van confiscando migaja a migaja…

Y muchos españoles no se dan cuenta que no existe la comida gratis, y que no es posible que alguien preste un servicio más barato que el que uno mismo hace. 

¿Acaso no ven que toda esa maravillosa “ayuda” que reparte el gobierno, lo hace con el dinero que el pueblo le entrega para bien administrarlo, y no para depredar las libertades y los bienes de la gente que trabaja y que produce?

Pero ¿cómo se puede pasar de vivir en un paraíso y en unos años convertirlo en un infierno…?

¿Cómo pueden exigirnos sacrificios, si los políticos derrochan nuestro dinero en suntuosos gastos y a la vez ellos se enriquecen?

¡Sigamos así, sin más, y que Dios nos ayude cuando nos cierren el portón!

Don Nico apuró de un trago lo que quedaba del cuarto vasito, me saludó y se fue renqueando por la puerta de la cocina. 

Y yo, mareado por el alcohol, y más aún, trastornado y apabullado por la verdad, saludé al hijo y me volví rumiando mi mala leche por el polvoriento camino de regreso a casa…

*CUIDADO:

¡NOS ESTÁN CERRANDO EL PORTÓN!*​


----------



## kemao2 (25 Jul 2012)

:Aplauso::Aplauso:

LO suscribo tó. 

La incapacidad de la sociedad española y su mercado laboral para ajustarse a la crisis es muy grave, mira que tenemos los ejemplos de Alemania y UK, pero nada seguimos con nuestro ruinoso modelo laboral de jornada completa con 2 horas para comer incluida aunque luego no se haga nada y se generen gastos que impidan la contratación en otras areas mas productivas.

Además del gasto publico y la ruina y perdida de competitividad para el sector privado



Seren dijo:


> A ver...el problema clave de españa es el paro provocado por unos salarios y precios excesivos para la productividad, Y PUNTO. Y de ahí viene todo el desempleo, gente ganando por encima de lo que produce y restandoselo a los que podrían currar y están en desempleo.Se subieron en exceso los salarios y con el euro como moneda y ahora nadie se baja lo que se debería el sueldo, por supuesto incluidos los funcionarios, y por tanto los precios tampoco bajarán.
> 
> Da igual las veces que ésto se diga, hay gente (la mayoría) que esto nunca lo entenderá, NUNCA. No entiende que aunque su salario baje si le bajan los precios su poder adquisitivo no disminuye. Y esa es la consecuencia de que se halla llegado donde estamos. Y a que la gente odie al pais.
> 
> Hoy ha salido la noticia de que UK ha caido un 0,7%, pero es que lleva una recesión parecida a la española desde 2008, Y CON UNA INFLACION MUY SUPERIOR, macroeconómicamente estan peor. Pero... ¿Y por que hay un 7% de paro? Muy sencillo, medias jornadas a porrillo, bajadas de sueldo, turnos y turnos de reparto de tareas ganando menos. En fin, que la productividad se mantiene acorde a los salarios, y no tienen que estar pidiendo pasta para pagar a una casta, y a un sector público que mantiene su excesivamente bien pagado trabajo porque allí lo tienen todos bien repartido y pagado justamente, y eso mantiene alejados a los mercados y mil problemas más. Es la diferencia, yo supongo que habiendo gente inteligente en este hilo sabe lo que digo...


----------



## Kaoska_p (26 Jul 2012)

la pregunta en telefonica es: ¿cuanto de su bajada (que en los ultimos dias ha pasado de 10 a 8.5 en un santiamén, por ejemplo) estaba ya descontando la reducción del dividendo??

Lo lógico es que esta noticia afecte positivamente a la cotización a medio plazo, la duda que tengo es si primero bajará un poco para terminar de quitarse de encima a todos los ahorristas que la tienen por el dividendo y a los que hay que asustar, o subirá rápidamente>?

¿donde creeis que estará el suelo¿?


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> la pregunta en telefonica es: ¿cuanto de su bajada (que en los ultimos dias ha pasado de 10 a 8.5 en un santiamén, por ejemplo) estaba ya descontando la reducción del dividendo??
> 
> Lo lógico es que esta noticia afecte positivamente a la cotización a medio plazo, la duda que tengo es si primero bajará un poco para terminar de quitarse de encima a todos los ahorristas que la tienen por el dividendo y a los que hay que asustar, o subirá rápidamente>?
> 
> ¿donde creeis que estará el suelo¿?



Ahora mismo es muy dificil estimar cual sera el beneficio minimo que ganara los prox años. Desde luego si gana 4000 mill al año no tiene sentido una capitalizacion superior a los 100000 mill. Lo que tienen que hacer es bajar precios, reducir deuda y eliminar gastos superfluos, con los margenes que tiene puede perfectamente amoldarse a la competencia.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Nos hundimos y tal. :ouch:
> 
> Es mi ultima tarde por aqui y no la he podido disfrutar. Sin mas amigos, aquellos larguistas disfruten de lo sembrado, tarde o temprano la cosecha se acaba y no queda mas que un campo arrasado.
> 
> ...



Suerte Rafa


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El sr Janus acaba de instaurar la figura del Lorealista bursátil.



Janus va cargado hasta las patas :::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> la pregunta en telefonica es: ¿cuanto de su bajada (que en los ultimos dias ha pasado de 10 a 8.5 en un santiamén, por ejemplo) estaba ya descontando la reducción del dividendo??
> 
> Lo lógico es que esta noticia afecte positivamente a la cotización a medio plazo, la duda que tengo es si primero bajará un poco para terminar de quitarse de encima a todos los ahorristas que la tienen por el dividendo y a los que hay que asustar, o subirá rápidamente>?
> 
> ¿donde creeis que estará el suelo¿?



Espero verla entre 5 y 6 aurelios. Si se da la vuelta antes, me montaré.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Ya tenemos a hodar jojojo

Los valores de Hdar: Mapfre; BME; Jazztel y Telefnica,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## tarrito (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya tenemos a hodar jojojo
> 
> Los valores de Hdar: Mapfre; BME; Jazztel y Telefnica,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com



bah! está _controlao_ ::

"Aconsejamos mantener la calma y no lazarse hoy a vender"


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

............


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Jul 2012)

Santander reduce su beneficio un 51% hasta los 1.704 millones ::

Guanos dias.


----------



## peseteuro (26 Jul 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Santander reduce su beneficio un 51% hasta los 1.704 millones ::
> 
> Guanos dias.



Lo siguiente, anular los dividendos como TEF :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Santander reduce su beneficio un 51% hasta los 1.704 millones ::
> 
> Guanos dias.




jojojo menos que iberdrola
¿Cuando los presenta BBVA? En principio deberian ser menos sangrantes que el San pero con el sector financiero cualquiera se fia


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Jul 2012)

Telefonica SA 8.27 -0.39 -4.47% Enhorabuena a los premiados. ¿Así que daba un 18% de dividendos? Ni un puto duro reparte ya.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus va cargado hasta las patas :::fiufiu:



Yo me quedo mis Gamesas, pocas pero ahí están.

Mira que he visto veces ir a Janus cargado y a la contra...y se ha salido con plusvis.

Yo creo que tiene una plantación de tréboles de 4 hojas.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

Sielncios, janus dijo que su inversion en gamesa no era financiera si no podekarla ahi para los restos...por tanto no se si el nivel de analisis se corresponde con esas de las que luego sale o con plusvis o con saltada de sl.

Yo tb llevo...stop loss en 0,595 ;-)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

Hoygan. Que Lo de que Janus ha inagurado el término de lorealista bursátil ha sido por Lo de gamesa a 4loiros(porque el Lo vale). Ha sido desde el cariño 

Respect


Ah back to Spain...ya me está entrando la depre....


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

Perdon la redaccion pero la bberry se traba....argggg


----------



## grillo35 (26 Jul 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Telefonica SA 8.27 -0.39 -4.47% Enhorabuena a los premiados. ¿Así que daba un 18% de dividendos? Ni un puto duro reparte ya.



La vaca lechera se ha convertido en perro pulgoso...:8:


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Sielncios, janus dijo que su inversion en gamesa no era financiera si no podekarla ahi para los restos...por tanto no se si el nivel de analisis se corresponde con esas de las que luego sale o con plusvis o con saltada de sl.
> 
> Yo tb llevo...stop loss en 0,595 ;-)



Lo se, lo se.

Yo me cargué, hasta la bandera, de Gamesas en 1,07.

Me salí en plusvis.

Pero me he quedado unas poquitas por ver que pasaría....si no, pues ahí se quedan para herencia de mis descendientes :XX:


----------



## nombre (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoygan. Que Lo de que Janus ha inagurado el término de lorealista bursátil ha sido por Lo de gamesa a 4loiros(porque el Lo vale). Ha sido desde el cariño
> 
> Respect
> 
> ...






Si pasadas 10h sigues viendo agua ahí debajo es que todo ha implosionado detras de TEF, no te preocupes, le dices al piloto que aterrice a lo Hudson y para orientar a las proximas generaciones te plantas de nº1 de los illuminati y estableces un nuevo sistema sin burbujas de por vida ::


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

No lei que te salieses....la verdad que leo esto bastante rapido...

Yo llevo aun a 1,05....sl en 0,985....rezando me hallo y dandome contra la pared por no vender como pense hacerlo a 1,11-1,12


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

Como esto está paradillo,les comento alguna impresión acerca de Seattle.

Sushi cojonudo, y al cambio más barato que el que puedo comer por aquí.

Es un pueblecito con empresitas como Microsoft o Boeing (con esto quiero decir que existe la posibilidad de encontrar buenos empleos) donde por el precio de un adorado te pillas una choza alli que filas.

El tiempo es un truño.

Fin


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No lei que te salieses....la verdad que leo esto bastante rapido...
> 
> Yo llevo aun a 1,05....sl en 0,985....rezando me hallo y dandome contra la pared por no vender como pense hacerlo a 1,11-1,12



Si, me salí con un 4 y pico de rentabilidad.

Es que como no entiendo el mercado, lo que hago ahora es calcular puntos de entrada que me parecen buenos y marcar SL y SP suuuuper ajustados.

Vamos, que me tiro el día robando manzanas, peras y tomates.

Esto está muy revuelto y mis conosimientos y umildad no dan para más.

Voy sacando plusvis, muchísimo menos por operación pero van siendo constantes.

Estoy haciendo el burro?


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Telefonica SA 8.27 -0.39 -4.47% Enhorabuena a los premiados. ¿Así que daba un 18% de dividendos? Ni un puto duro reparte ya.



Cuando tef valga menos de 27000 mill hablamos. A esos precios a lp y reduciendo deuda de verdad puede que llegue a ser un excelente negocio


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=TEF:SM&dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Jul 2012)

ricoheredero estará un poco cabreado....


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

Uy, a mi no me preguntes.

Yo hago como tu pero mas iluso aun....espero rebote gordo....si no se da me joden el sl pero si se da vendo las gamesas a 1,25....(Sueños OFF)


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jul 2012)

Hoy subimos o bajamos? 

::


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Uy, a mi no me preguntes.
> 
> Yo hago como tu pero mas iluso aun....espero rebote gordo....si no se da me joden el sl pero si se da vendo las gamesas a 1,25....(Sueños OFF)



Usamos la operativa de los pobres de conocimientos :XX::XX:

Una pregunta, esperas el rebote sin marcar un SP??

Como te cubres para cuando hay subida y da una vuelta?

Yo no soy capaz de meter una orden sin SL y SP, no quiero estar pendiente de un valor en concreto, prefiero trabajar de forma automática.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

Ya, a ver...para empezar, no opero mucho.

Pero no soy ejemplo de esto, de verdad...a veces vendo cuando creo que no va a subir mas.

Otras le pongop orden de venta por abajo por si se da la vuelta....

Y ahora con guanesa estoy que o me follan el sl o vendo a 1,25...segun vea el panorama. Pero ya te digo que no puedo aconsejar a nadie en esto.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Ya se empieza a ver la realidad de las cuentas de resultados de las empresas españolas.

Los beneficios caen en barrena y las cotizaciones perderán un 40% adicional.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

Las leyes de la naturaleza parece que no van con el Botas.Gana la mitad y aun asi sube :/


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

ponzi:6860523 dijo:


> Las leyes de la naturaleza parece que no van con el Botas.Gana la mitad y aun asi sube :/



Habrá que ver el volumen, Lo mismo es tan miserable que el tío botas, con lo que le sobra de un café, está aguantando la cotización... ::


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jul 2012)

Para el Ibex.Objetivos.

1º.......5954 que y los toco

2º....................5929..5913

3º....................5844


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Habrá que ver el volumen, Lo mismo es tan miserable que el tío botas, con lo que le sobra de un café, está aguantando la cotización... ::



http://www.eleconomista.mobi/banca-...un-51-hasta-los-1704-millones-.html#_Noticias


Ahora lo entiendo. En realidad ha ganado mas que el año pasado lo que ocurre que ha provisionado 2700 mil. 4400 mill en 6 meses es una autentica burrada


----------



## atman (26 Jul 2012)

Ya andan liquidando las Gamesas? Yo todavía cogí otro lotecito ayer... voy de 5 en 5...

Por cierto, es hora de ir dándole un poco de cancha a IBE ¿no les parece?


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ya andan liquidando las Gamesas? Yo todavía cogí otro lotecito ayer... voy de 5 en 5...
> 
> Por cierto, es hora de ir dándole un poco de cancha a IBE ¿no les parece?




A mí IBE ya me tiene descolocado...

Y Grifols... con ganas de darme contra la pared. Creo que llevo queriendo entrar desde los 14 sin encontrar el momento. Nos (me) pasamos la vida buscando suelos en empresas que caen, cuando lo más rentable de largo es entrar a las que no paran de subir. Igual de difícil es encontrar un suelo a Sacyr o Gamesa... que equivocarse entrando en el techo de Inditex o Grifols.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus va cargado hasta las patas :::fiufiu:



Ustedes flipan. Tengo en bolsa el 4% de la cantidad específica para inversión. Unas iberdrolas y unas gamesas, muy poquita cosa.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoygan. Que Lo de que Janus ha inagurado el término de lorealista bursátil ha sido por Lo de gamesa a 4loiros(porque el Lo vale). Ha sido desde el cariño
> 
> Respect
> 
> ...



Perdón, me había equivocado, el fair price es 8 euros por acción. Ya saben que la Tierra es del viento.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya se empieza a ver la realidad de las cuentas de resultados de las empresas españolas.
> 
> Los beneficios caen en barrena y las cotizaciones perderán un 40% adicional.



.... e IBD subiendo a doble dígito anual pero bajando en bolsa por la presión vendedora.

Llegará un momento en el que se ponga a cada uno en su lugar. Los PER van a subir aún bajando las cotizaciones en bolsa, todo junto ..........


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

Janus:6860733 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hoygan. Que Lo de que Janus ha inagurado el término de lorealista bursátil ha sido por Lo de gamesa a 4loiros(porque el Lo vale). Ha sido desde el cariño
> ...



Las orejas del Jato en movimiento
LOL


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

mis bienamados pechos frios , el peponismo va a llegar


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Las orejas del Jato en movimiento
> LOL









::::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

que asco les tengo a esas caras :vomito:


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

Orange España aumenta un 2,4% sus ingresos y un 19,4% su beneficio operativo en el primer semestre - elEconomista.es

Bajando precios se puede incrementar el ingreso y los beneficios. La clave, optimizar las operaciones y erosionar cuota de mercado a los dominantes.

Alguien piensa que Telefónica es capaz de hacer esto?. Difícil con el sueldo de urtogandarín.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

No se fíen de Santander.

El negocio que tiene es una churrera y está en un basic de unos 8.000 millones anuales. Presentan por debajo por las provisiones ..... pero amigo, es algo que tienen que hacer para ir limpiando sus pufos. El problema es que solo se está viendo la punta del iceberg porque el ladrillo es lo que se está viendo pero no la exposición en deuda. Esta misma semana se ha sugerido desde el BCE que los inversores privados en deuda española .... tendrán que asumir sus riesgos. Eso es un auténtico bombazo para SAN y la banca en general.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

Testimonio demoledor. Viejuna en estación mendez alvaro. Móvil en mano. Hablando con algún hentendido (han hablado de dónde meter loh dineroh), "mira, que hacemos con las acciones?que han suprimido los dividendos y la acción sigue bajando!"

Dolor, veo mucho dolor.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No se fíen de Santander.
> 
> El negocio que tiene es una churrera y está en un basic de unos 8.000 millones anuales. Presentan por debajo por las provisiones ..... pero amigo, es algo que tienen que hacer para ir limpiando sus pufos. El problema es que solo se está viendo la punta del iceberg porque el ladrillo es lo que se está viendo pero no la exposición en deuda. Esta misma semana se ha sugerido desde el BCE que los inversores privados en deuda española .... tendrán que asumir sus riesgos. Eso es un auténtico bombazo para SAN y la banca en general.



pobre señol janus :ouch: SAN se esta poniendo a tiro :baba:


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No se fíen de Santander.
> 
> El negocio que tiene es una churrera y está en un basic de unos 8.000 millones anuales. Presentan por debajo por las provisiones ..... pero amigo, es algo que tienen que hacer para ir limpiando sus pufos. El problema es que solo se está viendo la punta del iceberg porque el ladrillo es lo que se está viendo pero no la exposición en deuda. Esta misma semana se ha sugerido desde el BCE que los inversores privados en deuda española .... tendrán que asumir sus riesgos. Eso es un auténtico bombazo para SAN y la banca en general.




El balance del San es algo que se escapa a mis sentidos. 1,2 billones de activo. No hay ni por donde pillarlo. Si lo que dices es verdad y al final tiene que provisionar la deuda soberana va a pegar un buen petardazo, hasta entonces emilione esta generando 8000 mill al año sin despeinarse.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Jul 2012)

El CGPJ admite la indemnización de 200.000 euros para Carlos Dívar - EcoDiario.es


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mis bienamados pechos frios , el peponismo va a llegar




Don Jato, le invito a un "_psicolabis_", ya sabe, un rioja mientras le psicoanalizo. ¿Hace a eso de las 12 en la plaza central de Cuzco?


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Bueno, ¿lo tiramos ya de una pvta vez? ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

LÁNGARO:6860991 dijo:


> El CGPJ admite la indemnización de 200.000 euros para Carlos Dívar - EcoDiario.es



Lo de esta gentuza no tiene nombre. Esto sólo se explica porque todos estén tan llenos de pierda que se vean obligados a cubrirse los unos a los otros...


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno, ¿lo tiramos ya de una pvta vez? ienso:



Venga va quien se lo tira. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que asco les tengo a esas caras :vomito:



/agree and +10


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2012)

No sé si por casualidad, suerte, umildad o conosimiento, pero el CMJC esta vez creo (digo *creo*) que puede haber atinado.

Veamos lo que tenemos a esta hora:








Dos cosas interesantes: los relevantes inferiores han dado prácticamente platita a tutiplén, respetándose escrupulosamente y sirviendo de pivotes. A destacar la maginot inferior, que ha clavado el mínimo de la sesión intradiario con una precisión de... 0.5 pips :fiufiu:

Por otra parte, con un neto de -1800 Daxies (eso no se ve en este módulo que he subido) y todos los relevantes inferiores cumplidos, yo esperaría un giro al alza. La zona objetivo es la elipse azul, pero yo no esperaría que la alcanzase directamente.

No obstante, un objetivo a medio camino o tres cuartos, ya estaría más que bien, hablamos de una operación de 70+ pips.


----------



## juanfer (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de esta gentuza no tiene nombre. Esto sólo se explica porque todos estén tan llenos de pierda que se vean obligados a cubrirse los unos a los otros...



Favores entre castuzos.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Venga va quien se lo tira. ::



A quien??

Ya estamos con homorsexualidades?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

Sus dejo. Cuando vuelva quiero ese putibex bien abajo. Con umildá, pero en el fondo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya se empieza a ver la realidad de las cuentas de resultados de las empresas españolas.
> 
> Los beneficios caen en barrena y las cotizaciones perderán un 40% adicional.



Bertok, tranquilidad. 

Es posible que tengas razón, pero tus afirmaciones a veces son muy categóricas y excesivas, y dan la sensación de que a veces únicamente buscas el hundimiento de todo para entrar tú y resurgir entonces como un ave fénix.


----------



## jayco (26 Jul 2012)

Este deterioro se lleva ya descontando desde hace meses, las caidas del IBEX desde enero no son porque si, eso de que derrepente anuncian resultados y caen un 40% es una bobada. 

A mi del SAN me preocupa la deuda pública, ya son 50.000 millones en deuda española, el problema es que el Totta también está hasta el culo de deuda portuguesa, el SAN si es inteligente debería de empezar a provisionar deterioros por ahi, quizás ocultándolo como provisiones genéricas o aumentando el core capital para evitar pánicos.

Pero sigue siendo un banco que genera 8.000 millones anuales, que es una puta burrada, así que habra que confiar en tito boti.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Bertok, tranquilidad.
> 
> Es posible que tengas razón, pero tus afirmaciones a veces son muy categóricas y excesivas, y dan la sensación de que a veces únicamente buscas el hundimiento de todo para entrar tú y resurgir entonces como un ave fénix.



Son movimientos de mercado.

Para sacarme los aurelios no necesito que se caiga :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

La filfa es mantener precios no acordes a las expectativas de beneficios y dividendos "reales". Cuanto antes vaya a su precio de equilibrio, primero nos recuperaremos. La intervención ad eternum del mercado sólo trae desgracias.

Desde los 8.XXX vengo insistiendo que esto se cae una y otra vez. El que haya querido habrá podido salvar los muebles.

Aunque duela, todavía queda caida y mientras se mantengan los niveles los castuzos seguirán mirando hacia otro lado.

Suerte.


----------



## jayco (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La filfa es mantener precios no acordes a las expectativas de beneficios y dividendos "reales". Cuanto antes vaya a su precio de equilibrio, primero nos recuperaremos. La intervención ad eternum del mercado sólo trae desgracias.



Ese es precisamente el problema, que durante 4 años se ha ocultado la realidad.


----------



## juanfer (26 Jul 2012)

jayco dijo:


> Este deterioro se lleva ya descontando desde hace meses, las caidas del IBEX desde enero no son porque si, eso de que derrepente anuncian resultados y caen un 40% es una bobada.
> 
> A mi del SAN me preocupa la deuda pública, ya son 50.000 millones en deuda española, el problema es que el Totta también está hasta el culo de deuda portuguesa, el SAN si es inteligente debería de empezar a provisionar deterioros por ahi, quizás ocultándolo como provisiones genéricas o aumentando el core capital para evitar pánicos.
> 
> Pero sigue siendo un banco que genera 8.000 millones anuales, que es una puta burrada, así que habra que confiar en tito boti.



Hay otro problema adicional, para sacar pasta del BCE tienen que aportar garantias (bonos y deuda soberana) por el mismo importe de la pasta que les van a dejar. Esas garantias con un valor X si se descuentan por ejemplo un 20% tendrian que devolver el 20% de capital o aportar un 20% adicional de garantias. 

Una quita en la deuda publica española es inasumible por la banca, solo a nivel de BCE les destrozarian.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Son movimientos de mercado.
> 
> Para sacarme los aurelios no necesito que se caiga :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Es más que posible que esto siga cayendo, pero una caída adicional del 40% como señalas nos llevaría a un culibex en unos 3.600 puntos. Panorama tan apocalíptico como posible en este país. Ya veremos.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Son movimientos de mercado.
> 
> Para sacarme los aurelios no necesito que se caiga :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...



ustec es un especulador que quiere tirar el precio del ibex pa luego comprar a precio puta :no:


----------



## Kaoska_p (26 Jul 2012)

yo tb pienso que un 40% adicional de baja sobre un Ibex en 6000 es demasiado, lo vamos a ver entonces en 3500?? Yo creo que no, y en todo caso depende de la acción, claro está.

Puede bajar Gamesa, Bankinter o Sacyr un 40% más? seguro, y más. ¿lo bajarán Inditex o grifols? parece imposible. ¿y los gemelos, timofonica, ibertrolla??? Yo creo que pueden bajar más, pero no los veo hundiendose una barbaridad sobre el nivel que están ahora.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Es más que posible que esto siga cayendo, pero una caída adicional del 40% como señalas nos llevaría a un culibex en unos 3.600 puntos. Panorama tan apocalíptico como posible en este país. Ya veremos.



Digo en determinados valores. Que el índice llegue a esos niveles lo veo dificil ahora mismo pero si seguimos dejando el timón de mando a los castuzos, llegaremos.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> yo tb pienso que un 40% adicional de baja sobre un Ibex en 6000 es demasiado, lo vamos a ver entonces en 3500?? Yo creo que no, y en todo caso depende de la acción, claro está.
> 
> Puede bajar Gamesa, Bankinter o Sacyr un 40% más? seguro, y más. ¿lo bajarán Inditex o grifols? parece imposible. ¿y los gemelos, timofonica, ibertrolla??? Yo creo que pueden bajar más, pero no los veo hundiendose una barbaridad sobre el nivel que están ahora.



Para algunos valores que se han desplomado, sólo estamos viendo la punta del iceberg.

Lo que está en juego es la sostenibilidad del sus modelos de negocio. Para ellas será susto o muerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

peponazo del carajo


----------



## boquiman (26 Jul 2012)

Vamos Draghi, aupame ese ibex


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

Maeses, como ven ustedes Caixabank?

Yo paso de bancos pero me ha preguntado un primo mío y ni idea de que decirle.

Mi contestación estándar sería: Bancos no¡, Caca, caca.

Pero me parece poco serio decirle eso jajaj


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Jul 2012)

tef cerrará el gap hoy?


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Maeses, como ven ustedes Caixabank?
> 
> Yo paso de bancos pero me ha preguntado un primo mío y ni idea de que decirle.
> 
> ...



es de lo mejor entre lo peor

pero a saber como andan de deuda soberana


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mis bienamados pechos frios , el peponismo va a llegar



no le sobra razon maistro :Aplauso:


----------



## AssGaper (26 Jul 2012)

JUASSS

_Emisión del intermediario
26 Jul 2012 at 10:22:30 (GMT)
ALERTA traders!!! Francia y Alemania estudian "expulsar" a Grecia del euro para poder reforzar a los países restantes!!!

Draghi da su brazo a torcer y dice que el BCE debe actuar ya para favorecer al Euro._

_Emisión del intermediario
26 Jul 2012 at 10:23:29 (GMT)
ALERTA!!!!!!!!!!! La noticia del BCE hace que los mercados se disparen al alza!!! El IBEX (IBEX35.I) y el índice de milán (SPMIB.I) se disparan cerca de un 1% desde sus mínimos de la jornada gracias a las palabras de Draghi que dan esperanzas a las economías periféricas!!!!_


Por este ultimo comentario , hay peponazo.


----------



## boquiman (26 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé si por casualidad, suerte, umildad o conosimiento, pero el CMJC esta vez creo (digo *creo*) que puede haber atinado.
> 
> Veamos lo que tenemos a esta hora:
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por el análisis, eres una máquina.


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no le sobra razon maistro :Aplauso:



maestro y alumno, o es geminis o esta chalao::

menos mal q ayer cerro cortos, esos q decia q le iban a dar platita, porq sino le hubieran dado rabo hasta niveles TUMBA

sin acritud y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> maestro y alumno, o es geminis o esta chalao::
> 
> menos mal q ayer cerro cortos, esos q decia q le iban a dar platita, porq sino le hubieran dado rabo hasta niveles TUMBA
> 
> sin acritud y tal



cortos 1344-1331 , hiban no , dieron platita 

si cerre los cortos seria por algo :fiufiu:


----------



## loblesa (26 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Maeses, como ven ustedes Caixabank?
> 
> Yo paso de bancos pero me ha preguntado un primo mío y ni idea de que decirle.
> 
> ...



No la 'dejarán' subir más de 3.73, precio al que negociaron el canje del 30% de las preferentes.


----------



## boquiman (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cortos 1344-1331 , hiban no , dieron platita
> 
> si cerre los cortos seria por algo :fiufiu:



Estás sembrado últimamente, das en la diana en todas.

Sigue así...


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

Gamesas de mi vidaaaaaa


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Estás sembrado últimamente, das en la diana en todas.
> 
> Sigue así...



Yo quisiera pero los mercaos no me dejan y lo peor de todo es que es papertrading ::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

Corto futuro del sp500 1341


----------



## boquiman (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Corto futuro del sp500 1341



No sé, no sé, el mercado se huele intervención conjunta.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> No sé, no sé, el mercado se huele intervención conjunta.



El gato no es capaz de aguantar esa posición con un par de huevos.

Aguántala gato, a ver si nos libramos de tus fantasmadas.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El gato no es capaz de aguantar esa posición con un par de huevos.
> 
> Aguántala gato, a ver si nos libramos de tus fantasmadas.



:XX: no hay que perder la FED


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Jul 2012)

Sube el IBEX
Calla el foro


Curioso cuanto menos xD


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2012)

Trata de aguantarla, gato, trata de aguantarla, por Dios.


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> No sé, no sé, el mercado se huele intervención conjunta.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Corto en DAX con SL ajustado.


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Jul 2012)

bueno TEF ya me ha dado lo que esperaba, pongo el stop ahí y si quiere subir más que no se prive


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Corto en culibex con SL ajustado.



¿¿¿Como???


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿¿¿como???



dax .


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Jul 2012)

Eres un puto genio. :Aplauso:




pollastre dijo:


> No sé si por casualidad, suerte, umildad o conosimiento, pero el CMJC esta vez creo (digo *creo*) que puede haber atinado.
> 
> Veamos lo que tenemos a esta hora:
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no le sobra razon maistro :Aplauso:



Te reconozco que, por lo menos últimamente, estás sembrado jato...


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

joder como aguantan los 80.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Volvemos a la trinchera con -64 aurelios.

A lamer las heridas.


----------



## Cimoc (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Corto futuro del sp500 1341




E-mini S&P 1352.75... tic, tac, tic, tac...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2012)

Cimoc dijo:


> E-mini S&P 1352.75... tic, tac, tic, tac...



Aguanta gato que hoy nos libramos de tus fantasmadas para siempre, te lo digo yo.

Seguro que va sin stop con un par de huevos, que no le tiemble el lápiz y el papel.


----------



## boquiman (26 Jul 2012)

Cimoc dijo:


> E-mini S&P 1352.75... tic, tac, tic, tac...



Verás como al final tiene razón el Gato.

Muchas veces es mejor entrar sin SL para que no te barran pero sólo con posiciones lo más pequeñas posibles para que no esté en peligro la cuenta


----------



## juanfer (26 Jul 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Sube el IBEX
> Calla el foro
> 
> 
> Curioso cuanto menos xD



Modo ironic ON. Este foro esta compuesto de personas super optimistas que no se alegran de desgracias ni de malas noticias. 

Conclusión malas noticias mucha actividad. Buenas noticias poca actividad.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

no podian faltar los esperanzaos ::

el mercao tiene un remedio para esos


----------



## kemao2 (26 Jul 2012)

Dragones en modo 7º de caballeria + cierre de cortos y prohibición de abrir nuevas posiciones =

Abrochense los cinturones para la subida......


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Eres un puto genio. :Aplauso:




Qué va... lo que pasa es que tengo una mesa de cristal muy chula ::::


----------



## vyk (26 Jul 2012)

La prima de riesgo bajando con fuerza: 573


----------



## Durmiente (26 Jul 2012)

Las primas de riesgo están cayendo un montón.
De los paises "no rescatados", la que menos es la española pero aun así cae 5%

Corrijo: ya es más de un 6%


----------



## jayco (26 Jul 2012)

Jojojo, telefonica. El que haya comprado está mañana se ha agenciado un 5% wapo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

juanfer:6862111 dijo:


> optimistic1985 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Sube el IBEX
> ...



Que suba la bolsa es bueno de por si?que suba por buenos resultados empresariales sin duda. Que suba por manipulación del mercado...


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Enhorabuena por el análisis, eres una máquina.




No puedo aceptar elogios sobre mi persona, cuando todo lo que yo sé, lo aprendí del Jran Jato Jalapeño. 

Caigan sobre Él el loor y la gloria del análisis, pues sólo él se adelantó con dos cojones y sufriendo impasible 400 pips a contra (o eran 700? :: ), al análisis de mi ATS de 30.000 líneas de código y varios años de trabajo, armado Él únicamente con una mágica frase tal que "*Pechos fríos míos, el peponismo va a llegarrrrrr...!!! *"

Perdónalos, Maestro, porque no saben reconocer tu conosimiento :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## jayco (26 Jul 2012)

Es que esto es la enésima confirmación de que el mercado se ha convertido en un yonki que necesita chutes constantes de los BC.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No puedo aceptar elogios sobre mi persona, cuando *todo lo que yo sé, lo aprendí del Jran Jato Jalapeño*.
> 
> Caigan sobre Él el loor y la gloria del análisis, pues sólo él se adelantó con dos cojones y sufriendo impasible 400 pips a contra (o eran 700? :: ), al análisis de mi ATS de 30.000 líneas de código y varios años de trabajo, armado Él únicamente con una mágica frase tal que "*Pechos fríos míos, el peponismo va a llegarrrrrr...!!! *"
> 
> Perdónalos, Maestro, porque no saben reconocer tu conosimiento :XX::XX::XX:



No me digas que te voy a tener que poner en el ignore también cuando vuelva por la tarde para leer el hilo a gusto?

Si pongo al jato para que no me descentre, a un discípulo del jato ya ti te cuento :XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Jul 2012)

jayco dijo:


> Jojojo, telefonica. El que haya comprado está mañana se ha agenciado un 5% wapo.



TEF de un momento a otro se nos sube al verde, y pegaun tirón de dos cojo... 

Gebnte de poca FED, sigan al Jran Jato.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

jodel pensaba que se pararian en el nivel intermedio :ouch:

si recuperan el canal alcista al cierre tendre que asumir minusvalias ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jul 2012)

Jo 

Te pilla un momento Draghi sin stop y te revienta...


----------



## jayco (26 Jul 2012)

A ver, es que hace falta liquidez para financiar la guerra contra Iran de después de noviembre.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Cuidado con correr detrás de los precios. Raro que Mario cambie de opinión tan rápido


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

mariol siempre a sido gafe total :8:


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mariol siempre a sido gafe total :8:



Eso que ha dicho "Creedme, será suficiente", si realmente lo ha dicho es importante para los mercados aunque la economía real española seguirá unos años en depresión absoluta.

Vamos a seguir la evolución de la jornada, no vaya a ser una mandrilada más.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> jodel pensaba que se pararian en el nivel intermedio :ouch:
> 
> si recuperan el canal alcista al cierre tendre que asumir minusvalias ::



¿Qué fácil es fallar en cuanto te pican y se chotean de ti y dejas de estar centrado eh?

Es solo para que te des cuenta de la gran labor que haces en el hilo provocando sin ton ni son a gente a la que le van los dineros en estar centrada.

De todas formas creo que vas a tener suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Qué fácil es fallar en cuanto te pican y se chotean de ti y dejas de estar centrado eh?
> 
> Es solo para que te des cuenta de la gran labor que haces en el hilo provocando sin ton ni son a gente a la que le van los dineros en estar centrada.
> 
> De todas formas creo que vas a tener suerte.



y cuando estoy centrado tambien fallo


----------



## boquiman (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y cuando estoy centrado tambien fallo



Aguanta la posición gato, esto no es más que una barrida de stops.

Datos usanos a las 14:30!!!


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Jul 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Qué fácil es fallar en cuanto te pican y se chotean de ti y dejas de estar centrado eh?
> 
> Es solo para que te des cuenta de la gran labor que haces en el hilo provocando sin ton ni son a gente a la que le van los dineros en estar centrada.
> 
> De todas formas creo que vas a tener suerte.



:Aplauso: plas plas plas

jatuno puede hablar SI, jatuno comecocos NO


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y cuando estoy centrado tambien fallo



Joder, no te das cuenta de que cuando escribes normal y te quitas las sobradas molas mucho más?

En serio, a ratos da gusto leerte y a ratos da ganas de meterte en la gatera.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

me extrañaria muchisimo que los gringos terminaran en positivo , sus indicadores estan bajistas con recorrido y en cuanto al mariol , solo esta sugiriendo una LITRONA mas , lo veo perfecto para una trampa , vamos lo que siempre se hace en estos casos y ya luego cuando finalmente se realice la LITRONA ahi si subir a lo bestia .

voy corto desde los 1372 pero aprovechando que el sp500 es muy alcista por lo que el giro es lento  aun asi en bolsa to puede suceder y si el sp500 al cierre se mantiene sobre la alcista no quedara otra que asumir perdidas ::


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me extrañaria muchisimo que los gringos terminaran en positivo , sus indicadores estan bajistas con recorrido y en cuanto al mariol , solo esta sugiriendo una LITRONA mas , lo veo perfecto para una trampa , vamos lo que siempre se hace en estos casos y ya luego cuando finalmente se realice la LITRONA ahi si subir a lo bestia .
> 
> voy corto desde los 1372 pero aprovechando que el sp500 es muy alcista por lo que el giro es lento  aun asi en bolsa to puede suceder y si el sp500 al cierre se mantiene sobre la alcista no quedara otra que asumir perdidas ::



asi si  pero no te doy u thanks


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> asi si  pero no te doy u thanks



ni falta que me hace :fiufiu: pecho frio :cook:


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que suba la bolsa es bueno de por si?que suba por buenos resultados empresariales sin duda. Que suba por manipulación del mercado...



Que baje la bolsa es bueno de por si?que baje por malos resultados empresariales es normal. Que baje por manipulación del mercado...


----------



## boquiman (26 Jul 2012)

Palabras vacías de Draghi, que han conseguido lo que se pretendía:
Patadón para adelante y algo más de oxígeno sin poner 1 euro. Es un figura jejeje...
Ni compra de bonos ni hostias, palabrería y a jugar con la peña.

Trileros en estado puro...


----------



## Pepe Broz (26 Jul 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Que baje la bolsa es bueno de por si?que baje por malos resultados empresariales es normal. Que baje por manipulación del mercado...






En qué te has quedado pillado?


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Jul 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> En qué te has quedado pillado?



En nada, y tu?


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Jul 2012)

Sr. Bertok el SL salto?


----------



## japoza (26 Jul 2012)

*el Dax rezagado*

Soy novato y por eso me gustaría saber por que el Dax se queda tan lejos de los indices de España e Italia. Imagino que por que estos últimos ya estaban muy sobrevendidos ¿no?. Pero también se descuelga del CAC...


----------



## nombre (26 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Joder, no te das cuenta de que cuando escribes normal y te quitas las sobradas molas mucho más?
> 
> En serio, a ratos da gusto leerte y a ratos da ganas de meterte en la gatera.





O se acepta como es o se ignora, que parece que llevas emparejada con el 5 añitos y ya estas intentando darle la vuelta


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Bertok el SL salto?



Sí y palmé 8:


----------



## Seren (26 Jul 2012)

Es asombroso como una insinuación de inyección de dinero por parte del BCE dispara al euro para arriba, una dedicatoria sin duda para aquellos que creen que es malo que imprima el BCE a dia de hoy, virgen santa el poder que tiene Draghi ahora mismo es incalculable, imprimo dinero, reparto y encima me sube de valor, demostrando que hay escasez de papel para los bienes tangibles que hay en la eurozona. Justo lo contrario ocurre con el dolar, lo cual si está en la lógica, inyecciones de la FED hacen bajar al dolar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

optimistic1985:6862558 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > Que suba la bolsa es bueno de por si?que suba por buenos resultados empresariales sin duda. Que suba por manipulación del mercado...
> ...



LOL!
Sacyr,bankia,popular,gamesa,timofonica,bankinter,acs,fcc, indra,etc...están teniendo buenos resultados empresariales? Pues eso. ::


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Los usanos en escena en un par de minutos.


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL!
> Sacyr,bankia,popular,gamesa,timofonica,bankinter,acs,fcc, indra,etc...están teniendo buenos resultados empresariales? Pues eso. ::



Bueno, si sube la bolsa por lo que sea siempre será mejor ya que los activos de mucha gente ganan valor. Pero aqui vende la catastrofe.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Buen dato de paro y el culibex no se mueve.


----------



## AssGaper (26 Jul 2012)

No se porque pero tengo la sensación que esto lo tiran para abajo...


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Bueno, si sube la bolsa por lo que sea siempre será mejor ya que los activos de mucha gente ganan valor. Pero aqui vende la catastrofe.



La catástrofe lleva vendiendo desde un 50% más arriba.

El siemprealcismo es lo que nos ha traido hasta aquí.

Es imprescindible crecer de una forma sana.


----------



## boquiman (26 Jul 2012)

Gato aguanta que es una trola que esto se va para abajo...
Aguanta a la apertura!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jul 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> No se porque pero tengo la sensación que esto lo tiran para abajo...



Cuidao no sea este un día de esos de subir sin parar, de esos en los que uno se le peta el kakas intentando encontrar el pico máximo pa poner un corto. ::


----------



## boquiman (26 Jul 2012)

Gato 1365 nivel tumba del SP500


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Bueno, si sube la bolsa por lo que sea siempre será mejor ya que los activos de mucha gente ganan valor. Pero aqui vende la catastrofe.



¿Y las posiciones cortas no son un activo?

Otro siemprealcista/inflaccionista.


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Jul 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Y las posiciones cortas no son un activo?
> 
> Otro siemprealcista/inflaccionista.



Tira al casino


----------



## atlanterra (26 Jul 2012)

¿Podeis confirmarme si se pueden abrir cortos sobre el Indice de Milan? Creo que alli la prohibición solo afecta a acciones, correcto?¿


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Tira al casino



Si la bolsa no es un casino ¿entonces de qué te quejas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

optimistic1985:6862745 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > LOL!
> ...



Como con la vivienda? Cree usted que es bueno pagar un sobreprecio por un bien? Al final los precios tienden a converger con el valor. Mientras tanta prefiero comprar barato y vender caro. O vender caro y luego recobrar barato. Pero los castucines ya no me dejan hacer esto último.

Por otro lado, sí uno cree que una acción del san vale 10€, o como Janus de gamesa 8€ ... Que no venda...

No se debe confundir valor con precio.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como con la vivienda? Cree usted que es bueno pagar un sobreprecio por un bien? Al final los precios tienden a converger con el valor. Mientras tanta prefiero comprar barato y vender caro. O vender caro y luego recobrar barato. Pero los castucines ya no me dejan hacer esto último.
> 
> Por otro lado, sí uno cree que una acción del san vale 10€, o como Janus de gamesa 8€ ... Que no venda...
> 
> No se debe confundir valor con precio.



IBE no se meterá en un negocio ruinoso salvo a precio de derribo.

Simplemente, no puede hacerlo ahora.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

Amigos, llego de la playa así que no he tradeado. Me fuí con el IBEX en 5980 aprox y con el SP también en rojo. El DAX andaba sobre 6340 creo recordar.

Llego, me ducho y me pongo a revisar. Leo un poco y simplemente les digo.

-No olviden los resultados que están presentando las empresas españolas. Esos números constituyen la realidad de España .... bastante más optimista de lo real porque siguen teniendo los armarios llenos de mierda. Y aún así ya comienzan a aparecer valoraciones actuales que son caras a la vista de los beneficios.

-No se crean que han dejado caer a España hasta aquí y ahora que lo tenían justo al borde del precipicio que les obligará a pedir rescate y ceder en la ejecución de los ajustes deseados pero que RameroJoy no estaba ni quería hacer.

-Si el salvador de este tema es Draghi, apañados van los mercados. Creo que lo que ha querido decir es "si llegamos a una situación en la que realmente todo se va al carajo, actuaré tirando todo el arsenal que tengo". De ahí, a que lo vaya a hacer ahora .......

Ya verán lo que tarda un alemán poniendo sordina a los temas.

Mucho cuidado.

Por cierto, los drolos y las games ..... bien.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jul 2012)

japoza dijo:


> Soy novato y por eso me gustaría saber por que el Dax se queda tan lejos de los indices de España e Italia. Imagino que por que estos últimos ya estaban muy sobrevendidos ¿no?. Pero también se descuelga del CAC...




Es un índice más serio, que refleja mejor la salud de sus empresas. Igual que es difícil que Coca Cola, PyG, JNJ y demás suban un día un 7% y al siguiente bajen un 6%. Y sus empresas, al estar menos endeudadas, no requieren tanto del BCE.


----------



## Pepe Broz (26 Jul 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> En nada, y tu?



Yo no, ¿no te das cuenta que no paras de llorar?
Será por algo.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como con la vivienda? Cree usted que es bueno pagar un sobreprecio por un bien? Al final los precios tienden a converger con el valor. Mientras tanta prefiero comprar barato y vender caro. O vender caro y luego recobrar barato. Pero los castucines ya no me dejan hacer esto último.
> 
> Por otro lado, sí uno cree que una acción del san vale 10€, o como Janus de gamesa 8€ ... Que no venda...
> 
> No se debe confundir valor con precio.



Perdone, con Draghi como comandante de la nave, las gamesas valen 12 euros por acción.

No se cachondee y vaya comprando un molinillo por la patria.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

protegemos posición en gamesa...que suba lo que quiera ahora pero es sí, que no baje y me barra el stop::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

No os pasa al ver postear al Sr Bendita Liquidez tener la sensación de estar viendo regreso al futuro II?


----------



## atlanterra (26 Jul 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> ¿Podeis confirmarme si se pueden abrir cortos sobre el Indice de Milan? Creo que alli la prohibición solo afecta a acciones, correcto?¿




Algún alma caritativa?


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Algún alma caritativa?



Al menos en España cuando prohibieron cortos sobre acciones de bancos y aseguradoras, por supuesto también estaban prohibidos sobre indices ya que contenían ese tipo de subyacentes.

prueba a ver, o llama al blokel


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No os pasa al ver postear al Sr Bendita Liquidez tener la sensación de estar viendo regreso al futuro II?



Es que si leo el hilo lo hago mucho peor así que lo leía por la noche o el fin de semana.


----------



## Vivomuriente (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Corto futuro del sp500 1341












AYYYY PLIMO QUE YA NO SE SI SOY GATO O MANDRIL ::

No dudo de tu conshsimiento, pero el ojete-calor empieza a no hacerme gracia.


----------



## atlanterra (26 Jul 2012)

Es que he llamado al broker y me dice que en acciones de Milan no se puede, pero si sobre su índice, lo que me parece un poco raro...


----------



## davinci (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Perdone, con Draghi como comandante de la nave, las gamesas valen 12 euros por acción.



¿Qué grado de seriedad tiene esta afirmación? ¿Razones?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

Janus:6862901 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > Como con la vivienda? Cree usted que es bueno pagar un sobreprecio por un bien? Al final los precios tienden a converger con el valor. Mientras tanta prefiero comprar barato y vender caro. O vender caro y luego recobrar barato. Pero los castucines ya no me dejan hacer esto último.
> ...



Lorealista es poco...esto es ya panesypecista!que multiplicación! X12 en horas!

Disclaimer: simple y sano cachondeo. Sí gana pasta con las molinos, me alegraré un montón. Huevos le ha echado


----------



## FranR (26 Jul 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> AYYYY PLIMO QUE YA NO SE SI SOY GATO O MANDRIL ::
> 
> No dudo de tu conshsimiento, pero el ojete-calor empieza a no hacerme gracia.



Entre esto y la potra de principiante de pollastre, el día esta siendo redondo :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

davinci:6862966 dijo:


> Janus dijo:
> 
> 
> > Perdone, con Draghi como comandante de la nave, las gamesas valen 12 euros por acción.
> ...



:fiufiu: :: :XX:


----------



## Xof Dub (26 Jul 2012)

Ni que decir tiene,
Protegida con stop movil
queda la entrada en IBE (2,65) + comisiones + un recibo de la luz a la salud de Galán


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Entre esto y la potra de principiante de pollastre, el día esta siendo redondo :XX:




Caiga sobre Ud. la ira de mi maestro, el que Nada Perdona y Todo lo Gana, por no tener FED.

Su carencia de umildad resulta molesta, almirante ::


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Es probable que la apertura usana marque el techo de la sesión de hoy.


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Jul 2012)

Hoy a parte de ganar "platita" me río con los principiantes (franR y mr.pollo)


----------



## AssGaper (26 Jul 2012)

Que locura de ibex. 300 € de diferencial repecto a la abertura.


----------



## tarrito (26 Jul 2012)

cuando Mario dice que el BCE va a hacer LO QUE SEA NECESARIO, ¿A qué se refiere?

es que me llega cierta foto, que no sé qué pensar :ouch:

se imaginan a Don Mariano en paños menores? :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: ::


----------



## Xof Dub (26 Jul 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Que locura de ibex. 300 € de diferencial repecto a la *abertura*.



apertura:fiufiu:


----------



## jayco (26 Jul 2012)

jojoj 5%, todo aire.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> apertura:fiufiu:



No, no, se refiere a la abertura, no en vano se llama "assgaper"


----------



## pollastre (26 Jul 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Que locura de ibex. 300 € de diferencial repecto a la *abertura*.



::::::


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (26 Jul 2012)

Hagan juego señores, rojo-negro, par-impar, que me quitan los papelines de las manos, oiga.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Qué grado de seriedad tiene esta afirmación? ¿Razones?



Simplemente porque me gustaría ganar un 1100% en la posición.


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Jul 2012)

Lo que hace la psilologia en los mercados lo que ayer era negro hoy se vuelve de un verde esperanza. Mañana otra vez vuelta a la cruda realidad


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Caiga sobre Ud. la ira de mi maestro, el que Nada Perdona y Todo lo Gana, por no tener FED.
> 
> Su carencia de umildad resulta molesta, almirante ::



Jatopagastroproto va a salir bien de esos cortos. Sepan ustedes que *el papertrading* tiene la ventaja de que *no exige garantías*. Aguantará y vendrá dentro de dos meses re-posteando.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Dato usano en un par de minutos.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

Bueno qué!!!!, estamos celebrando que los españoles solo vamos a pagar un 7% por la deuda.

Alguien se está dando cuenta que parte de la bajada de la prima viene de la hostia del Bund?. Lo importante es el absoluto y ya ven cómo lo estamos celebrando.

Apuesto que sale algún alemán de apellido impronunciable y en representación del Bundesbank se va a quedar sumamente ancho.


----------



## Le Truhan (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno qué!!!!, estamos celebrando que los españoles solo vamos a pagar un 7% por la deuda.
> 
> Alguien se está dando cuenta que parte de la bajada de la prima viene de la hostia del Bund?. Lo importante es el absoluto y ya ven cómo lo estamos celebrando.
> 
> Apuesto que sale algún alemán de apellido impronunciable y en representación del Bundesbank se va a quedar sumamente ancho.



Viene también de la bajada del bono, ya se ve que sois siemprebajistas, pero moderaros un poco.


----------



## FranR (26 Jul 2012)

Nos hemos quedado cerca de una vela MV.

Ahora mismo estamos en una zona bastante importante....les recuerdo de hace unos días.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

"Haré lo que sea necesario para salvar el euro, y será suficiente"

Un poquito prepotente no?, pues como se pongan a la tarea los hedge funds y las agencias de calificación .... no lo salva ni su puta madre!


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> "Haré lo que sea necesario para salvar el euro, y será suficiente"
> 
> Un poquito prepotente no?, pues como se pongan a la tarea los hedge funds y las agencias de calificación .... no lo salva ni su puta madre!



Con mostrar el bazooka le basta.

Al loro con esto porque es sumamente importante.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Viene también de la bajada del bono, ya se ve que sois siemprebajistas, pero moderaros un poco.



Eh!, aquí le está escribiendo uno que anda largo en empresas patrias. Que suba que suba pero un mercado bajista secular no acostumbra a generar suelos como el actual.


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (26 Jul 2012)

Janus no sufra usted, debe saber que el Euro no va a caer, esto trata de estrangular al pequeño inversor robándole las peseticas, los dracmicas y los escudines, en forma de Euros, pero el Euro seguirá y saldrá reforzado.

La mierda la tienen en UK y USA, eso lo sabe bien Frau Merkel y no va a dejar que Draghi haga ninguna tontería o los que se van del LEURO son los germanos.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

Por aquí otro largo truhan!!

Bankinter y Guanesa!!


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

Jato, cuentenos....llevaba ustec stop loss o iba a coger un movimiento gordo???









Gordo va a ser lo que yo le cuente...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2012)

Lo de Draghi es lógico, ha dicho que no va a gastarse ni un euro pero eso no quiere decir que no pueda aprovechar la prohibición de cortos para cerrarlos todos soplando un poco, es decir, usando aire.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

por si a algun gamesiano le interesa, he puesto orden de venta de 10.000 titulos en caso de que toque 1,11.

se quedan otras 10.000 a ver que pasa


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jul 2012)

Yo tengo las alarmas aún puestas...esta subidita puede tener mucho peligro a medio plazo


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

ojo...me dice amiguete que vive en berlin que los periodicos publican algo asi como:

¨LA CRISIS LLEGA A ALEMANIA"


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

Que sepa Draghi que mientras que la bolsa evite desplomarse ..... RameroJoy seguirá en el watit and see.

Paulistano .... qué decepción!


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Paulistano .... qué decepción!



Si le digo la verdad estaba con miedo...pillé 10.000 a 1,05 y ayer otras 10.000 a 1,015.

Cada céntimo que cayese el valor eran 200 euros de pérdidas.

Digamos que gestioné muy mal mi "bank" y me podría haber costado esto un disgusto, ya que los últimos 10.000 títulos comprados fue por impulso.

Por tanto hago caja y se quedan 10.000 títulos ahí junto con unas bankinter por si le da a esto por subir, en resumen...que no va sólo en GAM


----------



## vyk (26 Jul 2012)

SAN subiendo un 10%. Incredible, my friend.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

guanesa 1,147....jojojo...qué tentación!!!


----------



## matt (26 Jul 2012)

IBE en subasta


----------



## Misterio (26 Jul 2012)

Yo creo que a Draghi le han dicho, " a ver macho que nos queremos ir de vacaciones haz como vas a hacer algo ", dicho y hecho ya si lo adornara con unas ligeras compras de bonos pues ya esta, mes de agosto tranquilo y a finales vuelta a la guerra.


----------



## matt (26 Jul 2012)

Si la CNMV no cancela la prohibición de cortos, el mercado puede romperse.
Recuerden que no es posible posicionarse a la baja nada más que en futuros si tienes previamente acciones del subyacente.
Una locura NUNCA antes vista en el mercado.

IMPREVISIBLE.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

subimos stop de 1,11 a 1,155


----------



## matt (26 Jul 2012)

¿POr què creen que es GAMESA la que más sube?
Pues por el numero de posiciones cortas abiertas que cancelan a tope.

NO hay contrapartida. LOS CORTOS ESTÁN ATRAPADOS; y , miren, tb es injusto.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

vengo de sacrificar unas cuantas gacelas al dios mercado , hay esperanza y FED los gringos no tienen fuelza .

por el amor de lol tirenme ese sp500 ::


----------



## matt (26 Jul 2012)

La subasta de hoy va a ser TREMEBUNDA. Recuerden que mañana viene ASIA con ganas de subir y con cortos para cerrar.


----------



## Mikelangelus (26 Jul 2012)

¿Pero no era el apocalipsis esta semana? :

De todas formas, los mercados son irracionales, cualquier tontería que digan Draghi & co les sirve de excusa para excitarse y hacerse pajas mentales, en fin.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2012)

matt dijo:


> ¿POr què creen que es GAMESA la que más sube?
> Pues por el numero de posiciones cortas abiertas que cancelan a tope.
> 
> NO hay contrapartida. LOS CORTOS ESTÁN ATRAPADOS; y , miren, tb es injusto.



No es la primera vez que lo hacen (es una puta trampa, ya lo sé), luego los que estaban cortos en esos valores sabían dónde se metían.

Lo del conde Draghila está en línea con la prohibición de cortos, es el mejor momento para hacer subir el mercado sin gastar ni un duro.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2012)

Usa más débil que el DAX y el Ibex, el gato puede tener su oportunidad en cuestión de minutos.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

el ibex llevaba 3 dias aguantando en los 5900 y lo de droghi ya lo a terminao de catapultar , deberia desplegar un rally , pero los gringos tienen que acompañar , cuidado que hasta el rabo todo es toro , lo digo porque se que el rabo les gusta


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Jul 2012)

Como se sabe cuantos "cortos" hay posicionados en un valor? Hay alguna manera de saberlo?


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Parece que le van a quitar el bozal al perro ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

matt:6863989 dijo:


> ¿POr què creen que es GAMESA la que más sube?
> Pues por el numero de posiciones cortas abiertas que cancelan a tope.
> 
> NO hay contrapartida. LOS CORTOS ESTÁN ATRAPADOS; y , miren, tb es injusto.



Rápida adaptación. Los que cerraron ayer o han abierto posiciones largas han triunfado. Los demás mirando o mandados sin piedad. Ahí hay que reconocer que Janus "el lorealista" es un fiera.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex llevaba 3 dias aguantando en los 5900 y lo de droghi ya lo a terminao de catapultar , deberia desplegar un rally , pero los gringos tienen que acompañar , cuidado que hasta el rabo todo es toro , lo digo porque se que el rabo les gusta



La verdad es que demostrar buen humor mientras tienes la posición en contra te hace ganar bastantes puntos (aunque no de los que te gustarían).


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Como se sabe cuantos "cortos" hay posicionados en un valor? Hay alguna manera de saberlo?



Preguntele al gato, que parece que es el que mas sabe aquí.


----------



## matt (26 Jul 2012)

Me da que vamos a tener un mes de agosto relajado y moderamente alcista en las bolsas. OBAMA comienza a sonreir.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

Digo y, para qué coño quiere el hilo que haya guano?. No es posible posicionarse en corto. Son malvados y buscan el daño ajeno jarlllllllllllllll


Y digo yo también, si la bolsa sube mucho durante la prohibición de los cortos ....... renovarán esa prohibición no?. Jarllllllllllllll en qué lío se están metiendo.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

La verdad es que son hijos_de_puta lo leones éstos hasta reventar.

Han dado vuelta al SP justo en el nivel en el que no era posible ni previsible. Tras un conato de ruptura de una directriz alcista.

Quizás jatorrastropol entre corto ahí por esas señales técnicas. A veces el conosimiento sin protección acaba con picores.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que son hijos_de_puta lo leones éstos hasta reventar.
> 
> Han dado vuelta al SP justo en el nivel en el que no era posible ni previsible. Tras un conato de ruptura de una directriz alcista.
> 
> Quizás jatorrastropol entre corto ahí por esas señales técnicas. A veces el conosimiento sin protección acaba con picores.



ayer la alcista la rompieron por muy poco , hoy pueden irse por debajo otra ves y dejar una trampa terrible en europa ::

pero si se mantienen por encima al cierre hay que asumir perdidas :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

vamos gringos guanead :abajo:

MV no quedara como un comemielda con su papertrading :8:


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

Siento verguenza de invertir para mis hijos en una acción especulativa. Salto de Gamesa






que no!!!!!, es broma ..... tiramos a muchos años vista a ver qué tal funciona. Ahora bien, que vengan varios días de subidas de dos dígitos .... que lo pulo sin pensar :o


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Preguntele al gato, que parece que es el que mas sabe aquí.



Entiendo que debe ser un indicativo inequivoco de que los leones van a tratar de especualar al alza. Hay varios indicativos (modo aficionado) como el konkorde que cantan una barbaridad cuando entran las manos fuertes a los valores pero no seria mala cosa si ademas vieramos que abandonan los cortos.

MV yo te invoco!


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

Se han adelantado un dia con la recompra de cortos, eso o tienen mucho por recomprar y mañana seguiran. Parece que se han ceñido al calendario, la semana pasada vencimientos y esta recompra


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

La plata y el oro parece que no se creen que Draghi para a meter droghi en el sistema.
Todo muy confuso y todo muy sencillo parece. Entrar largo ahora supone hacer una demostración de huevos, candidatos?.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

droghi no puede hacer nada o no le dejan , su mensaje es desesperado , pero puede provocar un rally , la clave lo tienen los gringos que estan como locos por guanear , en todo caso solo aplazaran su BIG GUANO


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> droghi no puede hacer nada o no le dejan , su mensaje es desesperado , pero puede provocar un rally , la clave lo tienen los gringos que estan como locos por guanear , en todo caso solo aplazaran su BIG GUANO



Ya estás tirando la cuchara?


----------



## Drinito (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La plata y el oro parece que no se creen que Draghi para a meter droghi en el sistema.
> Todo muy confuso y todo muy sencillo parece. Entrar largo ahora supone hacer una demostración de huevos, candidatos?.



Me temo que yo lo hice ayer......................... ::

1000 matildes y 1000 BBVS


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya estás tirando la cuchara?



la operativa de cortos en sl sp500 tiene unas probabilidades de exito enorme , pero como todo puede llegar a fallar , seria una entre veinte :fiufiu:

si hoy termina cerrando por encima de la alcista se asumen perdidas y si cierra por debajo se mantienen 

pero si la final se cierra por abajo podran dar testimonio de la infinita sabiduria del soberbio pero humilde servidor :vomito:


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Siento verguenza de invertir para mis hijos en una acción especulativa. Salto de Gamesa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En este pais aun quedan empresas viables y muy baratas (con descuentos del 40%-50%) que aguantaran la crisis sin fusionarse eso si no son muchas. Mañana habra que ver que hacen con los cortos pero como la CNMV es un poco vaga seguramente en muchos casos hasta el lunes no lo publicara


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

Drinito dijo:


> Me temo que yo lo hice ayer......................... ::
> 
> 1000 matildes y 1000 BBVS



Si sigues dentro en las matildes ...... enhorabuena pero eso quiere decir que has aguantado sin stop el -9% de esta mañana. En alguna te cazan.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la operativa de cortos en sl sp500 tiene unas probabilidades de exito enorme , pero como todo puede llegar a fallar , seria una entre veinte :fiufiu:
> 
> si hoy termina cerrando por encima de la alcista se asumen perdidas y si cierra por debajo se mantienen
> 
> pero si la final se cierra por abajo podran dar testimonio de la infinita sabiduria del soberbio pero humilde servidor :vomito:




No sera usted la reencarnacion de Groucho Marx??La parte contratante de la primera parte con la parte de la segunda......


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No sera usted la reencarnacion de Groucho Marx??La parte contratante de la primera parte con la parte de la segunda......



se me nota mucho ? :


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jul 2012)

observen al oro "bajando"

enhorabuena a los que se montaron


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No sera usted la reencarnacion de Groucho Marx??La parte contratante de la primera parte con la parte de la segunda......



Yo más que Groucho.....













....veo a otro humorista teniendo cierto roce con algún toro de Wall Street....







Con cariño, jato!


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jul 2012)

menuda subasta de 30 puntos


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Siento verguenza de invertir para mis hijos en una acción especulativa. Salto de Gamesa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Invierte en empresas de calidad y futuro :fiufiu:


----------



## matt (26 Jul 2012)

ozú que tarde


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Invierte en empresas de calidad y futuro :fiufiu:



¿Pero cuándo has cambiado de avatar? ::


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jul 2012)

Mulder si estas por ahí ¿ha sido un dia perfecto ? lo de la robasta fue descarado tengo la impresión de que han distribuido a base de bien la última media hora


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Pero cuándo has cambiado de avatar? ::



A las 17:10 ::


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se me nota mucho ? :




Solo un poco  Me tienes mas confundido por tus repentinos cambios de personalidad. Alguna vez te has planteado ser actor?  En España ganan mucho y trabajan poco (cosa de las subvenciones....)


----------



## atman (26 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ya andan liquidando las Gamesas? Yo todavía cogí otro lotecito ayer... voy de 5 en 5...
> 
> Por cierto, es hora de ir dándole un poco de cancha a IBE ¿no les parece?



Joer... yo esperaba que dieran algo más de tiempo para construir algo bonito... pero es que asiiínn... 

GAM un 17,5% arriba... pero aún así no llega al precio de compra del primer lote (1,2). IBE daban ganas LOCAS de vender... sobre todo viendo la última hora de cotización, pero he aguantado y puesto SL para asegurar retorno en 2,73.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder si estas por ahí ¿ha sido un dia perfecto ? lo de la robasta fue descarado tengo la impresión de que han distribuido a base de bien la última media hora



Mulder como la semana pasada pero esta vez a la inversa vigila el volumen de hoy y mañana. Hasta que el lunes no vea limpias las fichas de la cnmv no me creo nada.


----------



## jayco (26 Jul 2012)

Os dais cuenta que el IBEX es un indice de mierda, un chinarro a escala planetaria?


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Joer... yo esperaba que dieran algo más de tiempo para construir algo bonito... pero es que asiiínn...
> 
> GAM un 17,5% arriba... pero aún así no llega al precio de compra del primer lote (1,2). IBE daban ganas LOCAS de vender... sobre todo viendo la última hora de cotización, pero he aguantado y puesto SL para asegurar retorno en 2,73.




Yo ibe no vendo al menos hasta los 4 y si me veo con ganas igual hasta busco los 5,5 que vale contablemente


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jul 2012)

jayco dijo:


> Os dais cuenta que el IBEX es un indice de mierda, un chinarro a escala planetaria?



ya ni disimulan , total, hoy fueron a la inversa increíble la subasta +0.5 puntos en menos de 3 minutos


----------



## FranR (26 Jul 2012)

Varios Apuntes:

1. Hemos tenido VELA MV...enhorabuena JATO hoy es su día.
2. ¿Recuerdan que a principio de semana o el domingo (no recuerdo bien), puse "imaginen una semana plana o alcista con un bbva en 4,75?
3. Creo que ese día no subí niveles, ni comentario del blog.....pero me traigo parte de la entrada del 20 de Julio


"Canal principal: 6212-6235
Se mantiene escenario adverso hasta los: 6.367"

*HDP*​


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Jul 2012)

Cuidado que los Obamos caen y caen. A ver si se va a quedar el rebotón como flor de un dia....
[Gráfico del índice de S&P 500 - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## tonuel (26 Jul 2012)

Clavao...

Por cierto estaba mirando la subida del 20% de gamesa... y digo... bufff... quien la pillara... :rolleye:

Y en éso que me da por mirar las gráficas de medio y largo plazo... y...

jojojo... si ha subido 20 céntimos de mierda... puto chicharro...!!!!   



Saludos


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (26 Jul 2012)

Iberdrola a 5,5 jaijaijaijaijaijaijaia sí, para sus bisnietos quizás.

Si es que os ponen un brillantín delante y sale la puta codicia del ser humano, sólo queda el guano purificador.


----------



## atman (26 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo ibe no vendo al menos hasta los 4 y si me veo con ganas igual hasta busco los 5,5 que vale contablemente



Claro, por eso digo llo de construir una buena posición. Yo ahora estaba empezando a trabajar más a largo, como algunos más del hilo, pero el meneo de hoy me cambia la perspectiva... esta subida no es inocente.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Clavao...
> 
> Por cierto estaba mirando la subida del 20% de gamesa... y digo... bufff... quien la pillara... :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Venden molinillos de esos inflaos de precio :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

La crisis se lleva por delante muchas empresas. No tengo nada claro su futuro


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jul 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Varios Apuntes:
> 
> 1. Hemos tenido VELA MV...enhorabuena JATO hoy es su día.
> 2. ¿Recuerdan que a principio de semana o el domingo (no recuerdo bien), puse "imaginen una semana plana o alcista con un bbva en 4,75?
> ...



mañana esta por aquì o ya de vacaciones?


----------



## FranR (26 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mañana esta por aquì o ya de vacaciones?



De vacaciones "reales" llevo unos días. Ahora son vacaciones de bolsa, y según lo que he puesto arriba, creo que he escogido el mejor momento. Cuando vuelva a poner niveles, lo mismo se ha aclarado la situación.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Claro, por eso digo lo digo lo de construir una buena posición. Yo ahora estaba empezando a trabajar más a largo, como algunos más del hilo, pero el meneo de hoy me cambia la perspectiva... esta subida no es inocente.



Esta vez he entrado con muy poco. Creo que voy a ir comprando pequeños paquetes cada cierto tiempo (Como no se de graficos es la unica forma que tengo de reducir el riesgo, eso o copiar el trabajo ajeno en el hilo ). De momento sigo pendiente de ver que hacen los cortos , no nos engañemos aun hay contratos abiertos en la cnmv. No tengo prisa


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

cierro cortos futuro sp500 1341-1348 ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (26 Jul 2012)

Aquí pasais del guano absoluto a la euforia desmedida en cuestión de minutos. 

Esto que ha pasado era un escenario posible y ya lo comentamos hace unos días como posibilidad en la parte 1 del hilo de este mes (joder, si lo vi hasta yo :o). Si las instituciones europeas se movían iba a haber un pepinazo parriba. Y les ha bastado con la palabra y no la acción.

Enhorabuena a los que entraron largo hace unos días, pero tengan cuidado que el problema de fondo sigue ahí y no se ha ido. Tomen precauciones por si acaso.


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cierro cortos futuro sp500 1341-1348 ::



¿Entiendo entonces que lo ves que se da la vuelta para acompañar a nuestro Chulibex en la orgia alcista "before guano"? )


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Iberdrola a 5,5 jaijaijaijaijaijaijaia sí, para sus bisnietos quizás.
> 
> Si es que os ponen un brillantín delante y sale la puta codicia del ser humano, sólo queda el guano purificador.



No creo que tarde tantos años. En un escenario muy negativo creo que pueden ganar como poco 2000 mill al año (por Brasil USA y RU) y repartir 0,2 centimos via dividendos y aun asi estaria barata.A dia de hoy ganan mucho mas.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ¿Entiendo entonces que lo ves que se da la vuelta para acompañar a nuestro Chulibex en la orgia alcista "before guano"? )



behind the guano :fiufiu: 

el sp500 no llegara muy lejos en cualquier momento se hunde


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jul 2012)

Hoy Cárpatos se está tocando...


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Invierte en empresas de calidad y futuro :fiufiu:



Twenty percent up!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Iberdrola a 5,5 jaijaijaijaijaijaijaia sí, para sus bisnietos quizás.
> 
> Si es que os ponen un brillantín delante y sale la puta codicia del ser humano, sólo queda el guano purificador.



Mire, si ha leido un poco el hilo, ya se habrá dado cuenta que ese comentario está un poco fuera de lugar.

El sr ponzi calcula que ese es su valor contable y por ende que con el tiempo el precio tenderá a esos niveles.¿ Puede estar equivocado o no, eso no viene alcaso. Nos podría razonar por que cree que no llegará a 5.5€ hasta dentro de 100 años?


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (26 Jul 2012)

Por la sencilla razón que el sector energético en España, no tiene libremercado, que terminará llegando, tan simple como eso, súmele la quiebra del Estado español y tendrá un bonito cuadro.

Pero oye, que soñar es gratis, por mí como si las quiere ver a 50 euros.


----------



## drusbi (26 Jul 2012)

Cámara de Representantes EEUU abre camino para realizar auditorías más exhaustivas a la FED - MiamiDiario.com



"Algunos demócratas han advertido que una ampliación de las auditorías abriría el banco central a la interferencia política, aunque Paul ha argumentado que ha de haber transparencia total en el gasto federal. "Debe haber privacidad para los individuos, pero apertura en el Gobierno. Nos hemos alejado mucho de eso", dijo Paul durante el debate previo.

Por su parte, el presidente de la FED, Ben Bernanke, no ha expresado su oposición explícita al proyecto de ley, aunque ha manifestado que la organización "ha de ser transparente y ha de rendir cuentas", según ha informado el diario estadounidense 'The Washington Post'. "


----------



## boquiman (26 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> observen al oro "bajando"
> 
> enhorabuena a los que se montaron



Gracias.

Dentro y esperando bajada: 13 onzas vendidas a precio medio 1610,77


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire, si ha leido un poco el hilo, ya se habrá dado cuenta que ese comentario está un poco fuera de lugar.
> 
> El sr ponzi calcula que ese es su valor contable y por ende que con el tiempo el precio tenderá a esos niveles.¿ Puede estar equivocado o no, eso no viene alcaso. Nos podría razonar por que cree que no llegará a 5.5€ hasta dentro de 100 años?



Ponzi está equivocado. Valdrá al menos 8 euros porque su beneficio va a subir como la espuma debido a:

-Financieramente siempre tendrá el pulmón de la banca vasca.
-Vamos a pagar el vatio hora a precio de puta de lujo.
-Cuando Gamesa sea la perla de la bolsa y gane dinero a expuertas ... Iberdrola ganará como accionista. De hecho tendrá que lanzar una OPA para poder consolidar.

Bueno, me voy a trollear por otros pagos bien pagados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Por la sencilla razón que el sector energético en España, no tiene libremercado, que terminará llegando, tan simple como eso, súmele la quiebra del Estado español y tendrá un bonito cuadro.
> 
> Pero oye, que soñar es gratis, por mí como si las quiere ver a 50 euros.



Su argumento es fácilmente desmontable. Como sabrá _En su conjunto, las sociedades de IBERDROLA han
operado durante 2011 en 38 países. De ellos, hay
cinco en los que se llevan a cabo las actividades más
relevantes: España, Reino Unido, Estados Unidos de
América, Brasil y México._

Las ventas en españa son aprox la mitad del grupo. Cuanto va a bajar el consumo eléctrico en estos años venideros? NPI. Algún frikazo que mire a ver como ha evolucionado en greciao portugal.

Que lo van a pasar mal en los próximos meses, probablemente. Pero más por sus líos con ACS y Bankia que por su modelo de negocio. 


Yo _creo_, y me puedo equivocar, que va a haber una oportunidad única en la vida sobre los 2€ hasta los que creo que llegará (busque gráficos que he posteado) ,que también me puedo equivocar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ponzi está equivocado. Valdrá al menos 8 euros porque su beneficio va a subir como la espuma debido a:
> 
> -Financieramente siempre tendrá el pulmón de la banca vasca.
> -Vamos a pagar el vatio hora a precio de puta de lujo.
> ...



Le ha faltao decir que van a obligar a tener coche eléctrico a todo el mundo y que va a regular la temperatura de su despacho con el uso simultáneo de estufa y aire acondicionado.


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (26 Jul 2012)

Cada cual mete sus francos, libras, dólares, euros, donde quiere y como quiere, yo he tenido Iberdrolas y las vendí en su momento este mismo año, el que quiera pescar en ese caladero allá él, si no le importa tener su dinero parado 1x años, perfecto.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

joer, y luego decían que en este hilo éramos pesimistas...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (26 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le ha faltao decir que van a obligar a tener coche eléctrico a todo el mundo y que va a regular la temperatura de su despacho con el uso simultáneo de estufa y aire acondicionado.



No, no. Lo que le ha faltado decir es que además tienen a Acebes de consejero. Y eso es un activo de incalculable valor ::.


----------



## carvil (26 Jul 2012)

Buenas tardes 


Como va el dia ::

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bfIJw9_7b0Y?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bfIJw9_7b0Y?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


Por poner algo con contenido Google unveils broadband Internet service | Reuters


Google Inc unveiled its Google Fiber broadband Internet service in Kansas City, Missouri, on Thursday, promising access speeds more than 100 times faster than some of the fastest available from traditional U.S. cable and telecommunications companies.


Salu2


----------



## monicagt (26 Jul 2012)

Por favor, en breve resumen de que coño ha pasado hoy?
No me hagais leerme todo lo de hoy que vengo reventaita de trabajar.
Gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Cada cual mete sus francos, libras, dólares, euros, donde quiere y como quiere, yo he tenido Iberdrolas y las vendí en su momento este mismo año, el que quiera pescar en ese caladero allá él, si no le importa tener su dinero parado 1x años, perfecto.



Ya, ya eso por supuesto. Pero es que como se ha reido de los números que echaba un conforero, lo mínimo que esperaba era algún razonamiento con sentido. 

Por cierto, bienvenido al hilo!


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jul 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Por favor, en breve resumen de que coño ha pasado hoy?
> No me hagais leerme todo lo de hoy que vengo reventaita de trabajar.
> Gracias.



Pandoro ha enculao al gato.


----------



## patilltoes (26 Jul 2012)

Vaya dias, no hay tiempo ni de sacar la escopeta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jul 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Por favor, en breve resumen de que coño ha pasado hoy?
> No me hagais leerme todo lo de hoy que vengo reventaita de trabajar.
> Gracias.



Troleo de jjj inicialen plan superpesao aunque después franr y pollastre se han declarado sus discípulos. Luego peponazo histérico porque dragui a comentado que _lo mismo_ mete droga. Refregones, encualadas y mandriladas varias y otros fapeándose con las subidas. Más o menos eso.


----------



## monicagt (26 Jul 2012)

Te explicas como un libro abierto.
Venga ya hombre, te rogaría un lenguaje para amas de casa responsables y trabajadoras que aun cotizan para los bancos o




Sipanha dijo:


> Pandoro ha enculao al gato.


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Pandoro ha enculao al gato.







muertoviviente dijo:


> cierro cortos futuro sp500 1341-1348 ::




:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## monicagt (26 Jul 2012)

Donde estará pipoapipo?, es el único que me entiende.


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Aprenda a contar hombre, cierra cortos abiertos en papertrading 1341 en 1348, -7 pipos.

A sido enculado por pandoro.

PD: Y si le he entendido mal, disculpas.


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Te explicas como un libro abierto.
> Venga ya hombre, te rogaría un lenguaje para amas de casa responsables y trabajadoras que aun cotizan para los bancos o



Compras masiva vete a saber por qué 


+


se han follado al gato. Se puso pesao intentando adivinar el futuro y el .....


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Aquí pasais del guano absoluto a la euforia desmedida en cuestión de minutos.
> 
> Esto que ha pasado era un escenario posible y ya lo comentamos hace unos días como posibilidad en la parte 1 del hilo de este mes (joder, si lo vi hasta yo :o). Si las instituciones europeas se movían iba a haber un pepinazo parriba. Y les ha bastado con la palabra y no la acción.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los que entraron largo hace unos días, pero tengan cuidado que el problema de fondo sigue ahí y no se ha ido. Tomen precauciones por si acaso.



A mi me acompañó la suerte Janusiana con las 2000 que me quedé de Gamesa pero ya estoy fuera.

Esto va a volver a dar un bajón, se irá a los suelos y paso de que me pille dentro.


----------



## monicagt (26 Jul 2012)

Gracias Janus, espero que siga porque yo estoy dentro.



Janus dijo:


> Compras masiva vete a saber por qué
> +
> se han follado al gato. Se puso pesao intentando adivinar el futuro y el .....


----------



## Arminio_borrado (26 Jul 2012)

Estaba mirando el tema de las acciones prestadas para hacerme una idea aproximada de como puede ir el tema de cierre de posiciones cortas (la pena es que no están los datos de hoy). 

A día de ayer, en lo que va de semana Gamesa ha devuelto 1,5 millones de acciones (tiene 41 millones de acciones prestadas). El SAN ha devuelto en lo que va de semana (insisto, sin contar hoy) 265 millones de acciones de un total de 940 millones. 

Habrá que mirar los datos de hoy. Al que le interese lo puede seguir en esta web:

tusAcciones - Acciones Prestadas


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jul 2012)

Menudo reversal se ha marcado hoy Telefónica..


----------



## Arminio_borrado (26 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi me acompañó la suerte Janusiana con las 2000 que me quedé de Gamesa pero ya estoy fuera.
> 
> Esto va a volver a dar un bajón, se irá a los suelos y paso de que me pille dentro.



Quizás te hubiera valido con subir el SL y así ver si le queda cacho para arriba y en ese caso dejabas correr las plusvis.

Pero todo lo que sea ganar es bueno .


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

carvil weber , siempre con el elefante :ouch:

la cuarta parte de lo que le saque al sp500 se perdio hoy :: pero lo peor es que una estrategia de guano gordo se hecho a perder por supermariol


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

Ostras!!!

Me había ido a la piscina a las 17:30 con los deberes hechos y pensando que dejaba las Gamesas en 1,18.....llego y las veo a 1,21...

Las bankinter de dejarlas en pérdidas, las veo 4 cnt por encima del precio de compra....

Gracias Pepón!!!


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

Gamesa recupera la rentabilidad operativa y anticipa la reducción de deuda, con la entrada de 100 MM € de caja neta, pese a continuar impactada por un entorno económico y sectorial complejo

26 de julio de 2012

Recupera la rentabilidad operativa (12 mm € de EBIT recurrente¹) y anticipa una reducción del nivel de endeudamiento en 100 mm € en el 2T 2012. Las previsiones para el segundo semestre han determinado una revisión de las guías de crecimiento y rentabilidad para el 2012, si bien la revisión del Plan de Negocio y la preparación de nuevas líneas de actuación para el período 2013-2015 permitirán al Grupo operar de forma rentable y flexible en un entorno de demanda moderada
Deuda (DFN) de 938 mm €, casi 100 mm € menos que a marzo y vinculada en más del 50% a parques vendidos con entrega en 2012. La deuda con recurso² es de 729 mm €, dentro de los ratios de solvencia comprometidos (2,5x Ebitda) 
Ajuste de perspectivas de crecimiento y rentabilidad. Las perspectivas de la demanda y el retraso de pedidos en Asia, así como la alineación de fabricación a pedidos, le llevan a ajustar las previsiones de la actividad de aerogeneradores y su rentabilidad en 2012: las ventas serán de 2.000 MW y el margen EBIT recurrente³ superará el ‘break even’ (> 0%). Mantiene el resto de objetivos de grupo: generar caja libre neta y alcanzar un ratio de endeudamiento de cerca de 2,5x EBITDA
Principales cifras consolidadas en el 1S 2012:
Ventas: 1.649 mm € (+27,1%)
EBIT: 3 mm € (-94,5%). EBIT recurrente1: 12 mm € (-79,9%)
Resultado neto: -33 mm €. Resultado neto recurrente1: -24 mm €
Líneas de negocio:
Aerogeneradores: 1.140 MW (-12%) vendidos en LATAM y Cono Sur (40%), EEUU (25%), Europa y resto del mundo (17%) y Asia (India y China) (19%). Exposición al mercado español, mínima. Suma pedidos en firme de 548 MW en el 2T y cierra el semestre con 1.235 MW en nuevos contratos (+44%)
Servicios: alcanza los 18.204 MW en mantenimiento (+1.904 MW vs final de 2011) y registra ventas de 152 mm €
Promoción y venta de parques: multiplican las ventas 3,5 veces hasta los 641 mm €; entregas de 164 MW en el 2T 2012 y acuerdos de venta de 554 MW (3 veces superiores al 1S 2011) para 2012-2013
La persistencia de un entorno económico y sectorial complejo siguen impactando en los resultados de Gamesa que, pese a ello, durante el primer semestre, recupera la rentabilidad operativa y anticipa el desapalancamiento financiero (previsto para la segunda mitad del año), con la entrada de caja libre neta de casi 100 mm € en el 2T 2012:

alcanza un EBIT de 3 mm € (margen EBIT del 0,2%), que es de 12 mm € (margen EBIT del 0,8%), si se excluyen los gastos de restructuración (9 mm € en el 1S);
la deuda con recurso1 de la compañía se sitúa en 729 mm € (2,5x EBITDA) a junio; mientras que más de la mitad de la deuda consolidada (938 mm € ó 3,2x EBITDA) está asociada al desarrollo de parques vendidos, que se entregarán en el 2S 2012. La continua alineación de la fabricación y las entregas y la monetización del valor de la cartera de parques, la consolidarán en cerca de 2,5x EBITDA a lo largo del 2S 2012 (guía 2012). 
Diversificación geográfica: LATAM y el Cono Sur, principales impulsores

En el primer semestre de 2012, Gamesa alcanzó unas ventas consolidadas de 1.649 mm € (+27,1%), como consecuencia del mix geográfico de las ventas y un mayor nivel de montaje y actividad de la división de promoción y venta de parques.

Estas variables compensan un nivel menor de ventas de aerogeneradores que, en términos de MW, se sitúan en 1.140 MW (-12%), por el efecto de la alineación progresiva de la fabricación y las entregas y una menor demanda en China (retraso de proyectos) e India (mayor volatilidad).

Gamesa sigue presentando una sólida diversificación geográfica de sus ventas: LATAM y el Cono Sur se consolidan como principales impulsores de la actividad, con un 40% de los MW vendidos. Estados Unidos aporta el 25%. Europa y el resto del mundo contribuyen con el 17%, mientras que India aporta un 14% y China, un 5%. Gamesa mantiene una exposición mínima al mercado español.

Esta estrategia le permite compensar también la caída de pedidos en Asia (un 70% en el 2T 2012 vs 2T 2011): suma pedidos en firme por 548 MW (sólo un -3% frente al 1S2011) para 2012-2013 y concluye el semestre con 1.235 MW de nuevos contratos (+44%). En 2012, Gamesa ha conseguido contratos en 6 nuevos mercados y amplió relación comercial con 20 nuevos clientes.

Promoción y venta de parques: ventas 3,5 superiores al 1S 2011

El comportamiento de la división de promoción y venta de parques de Gamesa en el semestre muestra un alto volumen de actividad -ventas de 641 mm €, 3,5 veces superiores al 1S 2011-, con el objetivo de cumplir con los compromisos de entregas durante la segunda mitad del ejercicio, principalmente en Estados Unidos.

Gamesa entregó 164 MW en parques en Alemania, Francia, Polonia, Estados Unidos y México durante el 2T 2012. Además, firmó acuerdos de venta en el semestre por 554 MW (un volumen casi 3 veces superior al 1S 2011) en Estados unidos, México, Francia y Alemania, con entregas en 2012-2013.

La compañía mantiene 868 MW en las últimas fases de construcción y puesta en marcha, de los que 575 MW cuentan con acuerdos de venta firmados con un tercero.

Ajuste del crecimiento y rentabilidad en 2012 y Plan de Negocio 2013-2015

Pese a concluir el semestre en línea con las expectativas -rentabilidad operativa y reducción del endeudamiento- la evolución de las perspectivas de la demanda y la caída de pedidos en Asia -que no se espera reviertan en el tercer trimestre- y la alineación de fabricación a pedidos llevan a Gamesa a realizar un ajuste en 2012 de la actividad de aerogeneradores y su rentabilidad: las ventas serán de 2.000 MW y el margen EBIT recurrente3, pese a la incidencia de un menor nivel de actividad, superará el ‘break even' o punto muerto (>0%), ayudado por un ejercicio de optimización de costes.

La compañía mantiene el resto de objetivos de grupo fijados para el ejercicio: la generación de caja libre neta y un ratio de endeudamiento de cerca del 2,5x el EBITDA del grupo.

Gamesa realiza en la actualidad una revisión de las líneas de actuación del negocio a medio plazo, orientada a la rentabilidad y reducción del nivel de endeudamiento de la compañía, que conllevará la definición un Plan Negocio 2013-2015, que presentarán en octubre, para operar de forma rentable en un entorno de demanda moderada -optimizando el uso de los recursos-, mientras mantiene la flexibilidad necesaria para responder a la reactivación de la demanda y nuevas oportunidades de crecimiento en el futuro.

1 Excluyendo gastos de reestructuración que representan 9 mm € en el 1S 2012

2 Excluyendo 209 mm € vinculados a parques vendidos y en construcción, con entrega comprometida en el 2S 2012

3 Margen EBIT excluyendo costes de reestructuración e incluyendo ajustes de consolidación intra-grupo referidos a la rentabilidad de aerogeneradores


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> carvil weber , siempre con el elefante :ouch:
> 
> la cuarta parte de lo que le saque al sp500 se perdio hoy :: pero lo peor es que una estrategia de guano gordo se hecho a perder por supermariol


----------



## paulistano (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa recupera la rentabilidad operativa y anticipa la reducción de deuda, con la entrada de 100 MM € de caja neta, pese a continuar impactada por un entorno económico y sectorial complejo
> 
> 26 de julio de 2012
> 
> ...



mañana vamos a por el 40% Janus.

El lunes toca el 1,70 que comentabas semanas atrás y a partir de ahí amor y lujo:Baile:


----------



## Janus (26 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> mañana vamos a por el 40% Janus.
> 
> El lunes toca el 1,70 que comentabas semanas atrás y a partir de ahí amor y lujo:Baile:



Mejor que vaya más despacio pero que llegue a 4 eurotes.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mejor que vaya más despacio pero que llegue a 4 eurotes.



Que chulo eres¡

Molas


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa recupera la rentabilidad operativa y anticipa la reducción de deuda, con la entrada de 100 MM € de caja neta, pese a continuar impactada por un entorno económico y sectorial complejo
> 
> 26 de julio de 2012
> 
> ...




Si que se estan poniendo las pilas. La reduccion de deuda es un primer paso. Para mi el problema de Gamesa viene sobre todo por la parte alta de la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias, vende barato gasta mucho y el personal cuesta mucho. Reestructurar la parte alta es la mas compleja pero no es imposible. Lo mas importante es que la cifra de negocio crezca o al menos se mantenga intacta y que el equipo gestor tenga los suf bemoles para recortar en el sitio adecuado. Felicidades por la entrada


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si que se estan poniendo las pilas. La reduccion de deuda es un primer paso. Para mi el problema de Gamesa viene sobre todo por la parte alta de la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias, vende barato gasta mucho y el personal cuesta mucho. Reestructurar la parte alta es la mas compleja pero no es imposible. Lo mas importante es que la cifra de negocio crezca o al menos se mantenga intacta y que el equipo gestor tenga los suf bemoles para recortar en el sitio adecuado. Felicidades por la entrada



Me la jugaría en algún Blue Chip en el que el modelo de negocio no estuviera tan en la cuerda floja.

Las valoraciones son los suficientemente atractivas como para esperar una revalorización excelente en cualquiera de ellos (el plazo es la variable a determinar)


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Esta tiene bastante peligro en la evolución de su negocio en España

Indra gana un 42% menos pese al tirn del negocio internacional,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com


----------



## politicodemadreputa (26 Jul 2012)

Maestro, no decespere, queda mucha tarde y aun se puede dar la vuelta. Animo, usted lo vale.



muertoviviente dijo:


> carvil weber , siempre con el elefante :ouch:
> 
> la cuarta parte de lo que le saque al sp500 se perdio hoy :: pero lo peor es que una estrategia de guano gordo se hecho a perder por supermariol


----------



## loblesa (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esta tiene bastante peligro en la evolución de su negocio en España
> 
> Indra gana un 42% menos pese al tirn del negocio internacional,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com



Pues otra que tal baila...

Gráfico de acciones de TECNOCOM | TEC.MC Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Jul 2012)

Hola a todos

Les voy leyendo pero otras obligaciones me tienen atareada

Bertok se ha cambiado el avatar, significa que ya salimos de la trinchera?

Como pausa entre tanto _conosimiento y umirdad_ les pego un escrito que he encontrado mientras buscaba por la página del ayuntamiento de Barcelona las zonas de carga y descarga para mi mudanza.

En honor a los funcis del hilo que soportan muchas veces insensateces como esta, ejemplo del ciudadano español que auiere un mundo perfecto, pero solo a su medida 

_"Ayer un halcon entró en mi balcon y mató y se llevó a mi pajarito. De esta crueldad donde las haya, no tiene la culpa el depredador, sino, el que autoriza que un animal de esta envergadura vuele por Barcelona completamente libre para hacer lo que le parezca. Si este animal es una especie protegida, no quiero pensar como protejan a las pitón o a los cocodrilos, porque igual nos los encontramos en las aceras. Quiero una explicación de alguien que sea consciente, porque a todas las entidades que he consultado - medio ambiente - ajuntament de barcelona - por lo visto no hay nadie que se haga cargo de estos asuntos, como siempre, me han pasado de telefono en telefono sin que nadie se haga responsable ni den explicación alguna. Me da vergüenza vivir en una ciudad en la que solo sabemos mantener ineptos. EXIJO una explicación, es vergonzoso que casos "sin importancia" pasen desapercibidos por falta de responsabilidad de algunas personas que - en teoria - están para ayuder al pobre ciudadado que paga sus impuestos." _

:XX::XX::XX:

Tendría el señor "el pajarito fuera de la jaula"


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Maestro, no decespere, queda mucha tarde y aun se puede dar la vuelta. Animo, usted lo vale.



esos guanos ya no volveran :S


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Les voy leyendo pero otras obligaciones me tienen atareada
> 
> ...



He soltado la primera carga para hacer cartera de largo plazo.

Todo según lo previsto aunque la jornada de hoy ha sido relevante :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Cada cual mete sus francos, libras, dólares, euros, donde quiere y como quiere, yo he tenido Iberdrolas y las vendí en su momento este mismo año, el que quiera pescar en ese caladero allá él, si no le importa tener su dinero parado 1x años, perfecto.



No vas mal encaminado. Iberdrola vale lo que vale porque hay una parte de su negocio que no esta obteniendo la rentabilidad historica de la empresa ademas esta excesivamente endeudada. El negocio en España deja mucho desear, si no fuese asi en el primer semestre habria ganado 200-400 mill mas (Soy muy pesimista con su negocio en España). Pero Iberdrola no es solo España aunque es una lacra lo reconozco, los problemas que tiene en España puede que tengan solucion en 5-10 años (prefiero no contar con ello). En este pais el verdadero negocio es Ree y Enagas (que son del gobierno) y dentro del sector distribucion lo mas rentable es la cadena del gas, no se porque pero la legislacion actual es muy favorable para este sector.Esa es una de las razones por la que creo que Gas Natural o Enagas son los negocios mas rentables a cp (En España) y por ende Repsol al ser propietario del 30% de Gas puede verse benefeciado. Si las reglas del juego (legislativas) fuesen como en 1998 el negocio mas rentable seria iberdrola (Viendo Roa y Roe historicos)


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me la jugaría en algún Blue Chip en el que el modelo de negocio no estuviera tan en la cuerda floja.
> 
> Las valoraciones son los suficientemente atractivas como para esperar una revalorización excelente en cualquiera de ellos (el plazo es la variable a determinar)



Yo pienso como tu. Prefiero ir en un tren que aunque vaya lento y algun sobresalto me de se que no va a descarrilar


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> He soltado la primera carga para hacer cartera de largo plazo.
> 
> Todo según lo previsto aunque la jornada de hoy ha sido relevante :fiufiu:



si se puede preguntar dónde has soltado la carga?
ibe?


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No vas mal encaminado. Iberdrola vale lo que vale porque hay una parte de su negocio que no esta obteniendo la rentabilidad historica de la empresa ademas esta excesivamente endeudada. El negocio en España deja mucho desear, si no fuese asi en el primer semestre habria ganado 200-400 mill mas (Soy muy pesimista con su negocio en España). Pero Iberdrola no es solo España aunque es una lacra lo reconozco, los problemas que tiene en España puede que tengan solucion en 5-10 años (prefiero no contar con ello). En este pais el verdadero negocio es Ree y Enagas (que son del gobierno) y dentro del sector distribucion lo mas rentable es la cadena del gas, no se porque pero la legislacion actual es muy favorable para este sector.Esa es una de las razones por la que creo que Gas Natural o Enagas son los negocios mas rentables a cp (En España) y por ende Repsol al ser propietario del 30% de Gas puede verse benefeciado. Si las reglas del juego (legislativas) fuesen como en 1998 el negocio mas rentable seria iberdrola (Viendo Roa y Roe historicos)



Por eso ha ido cayendo a plomo.

La puntilla ha sido el mordisco que les ha dado el gobierno este mes y la incertidumbre con los paquetes de Bankia .....

Cuando llegue al precio van a entrar a saco financieros internacionales.

He dicho muchas veces que el Sector del Futuro es la Energía (IBE, GAS, REE, EON, RWE, REP, .....). Sólo lo evitaría una depresión global (incluyendo de forma manifiesta a los BRICS) de muchos años.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo pienso como tu. Prefiero ir en un tren que aunque vaya lento y algun sobresalto me de se que no va a descarrilar



El momento es histórico y es lo que hace que el tren no sea lento :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si se puede preguntar dónde has soltado la carga?
> ibe?



Soy un ser de luz engalanado con brillantes luminiscencias ::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Soy un ser de luz engalanado con brillantes luminiscencias ::



no sera un travesti de esos no ? :8:


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no sera un travesti de esos no ? :8:



ahora si que me has matao.

:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Jato jrande¡


----------



## carvil (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> carvil weber , siempre con el elefante :ouch:
> 
> la cuarta parte de lo que le saque al sp500 se perdio hoy :: pero lo peor es que una estrategia de guano gordo se hecho a perder por supermariol




Mmmm..... Draghi? Su operativa tenía el 11% de probabilidad de tener éxito hoy, mañana hubiese sido del 2% ::


Salu2


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jul 2012)

en el ibex tenemos un doble suelo , esta requetevendido e indicadores girandose al alza con mucho recorrido , es compra con un par de huevos .

mañana cargo largos la cosa esta clara objetivo 7700-7800


----------



## @@strom (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en el ibex tenemos un doble suelo , esta requetevendido e indicadores girandose al alza con mucho recorrido , es compra con un par de huevos .
> 
> mañana cargo largos la cosa esta clara objetivo 7700-7800



¿Ya no hay supermegaguano?:8:


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Jul 2012)

Draghi iba largo y punto


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jul 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Draghi iba largo y punto



Propuesta para la frase del dia. :XX:


----------



## Hinel (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en el ibex tenemos un doble suelo , esta requetevendido e indicadores girandose al alza con mucho recorrido , es compra con un par de huevos .
> 
> mañana cargo largos la cosa esta clara objetivo 7700-7800



Coincido. Importante la apertura y poner el stop, y que tengas suerte.


----------



## tarrito (26 Jul 2012)

lo acabo de ver en la Guarde ... digno de ser leído

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/330457-trollenado-a-spammer-laboral.html


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Propuesta para la frase del dia. :XX:



Tienes razón...pa la firma que se va ya mismo.:XX:


----------



## Seren (26 Jul 2012)

Entonces los reyes son los padres y draghi es pepón :8:


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

No tengo nada que decir pero me acabo de dar cuenta de que estoy a un post de los 5000 y quería cumplir ese hito en mi expediente foril en este hilo.

5000 post y aún no he aportado nada al foro: Eso es un mérito ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No tengo nada que decir pero me acabo de dar cuenta de que estoy a un post de los 5000 y quería cumplir ese hito en mi expediente foril en este hilo.
> 
> 5000 post y aún no he aportado nada al foro: Eso es un mérito ::



Es una chica, ya ha aguantado demasiado en este foro de gañanes y mangurrinos...::

Animo, wapissima!


----------



## FranR (26 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en el ibex tenemos un doble suelo , esta requetevendido e indicadores girandose al alza con mucho recorrido , es compra con un par de huevos .
> 
> mañana cargo largos la cosa esta clara objetivo 7700-7800





@@strom dijo:


> ¿Ya no hay supermegaguano?:8:



:: ::

Wellcome a la dimensión gatuna...


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por eso ha ido cayendo a plomo.
> 
> La puntilla ha sido el mordisco que les ha dado el gobierno este mes y la incertidumbre con los paquetes de Bankia .....
> 
> ...




Iberdrola no es un negocio excepcional pero adquirido a precio de risa puede dar resultados muy buenos a lp. Yo entiendo dos tipos de acciones. Valor: Comprar negocios buenos mas o menos estables a precios de descuento por problemas eventuales (ahora mismo: energia,banca y telecos) Personalmente prefiero la energia. Crecimiento : Empresas excepcionales con productos lideres y sin ningun problema a la vista (mb +40%,roe +15%, bajo endeudamiento) Inditex,Cocacola,Danone,Henkel,Adidas,Bayer,Sanofi, Swatch.Para una cartera a lp y de cierto importe lo ideal seria mezclar los dos tipos de acciones (es una opinion personal)


----------



## juanfer (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por eso ha ido cayendo a plomo.
> 
> La puntilla ha sido el mordisco que les ha dado el gobierno este mes y la incertidumbre con los paquetes de Bankia .....
> 
> ...



Cuidado con las empresas muy endeudadas el gobierno ha cambiado la deducciones por gastos financieros con lo que algunas que apostaron por renovables no den beneficios.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

Acabo de probar los nuevos yogures griegos. El de Danone de melocoton y el de Nestle de frambuesa. Aunque de sabores no son lo mismo (No se aprecia tanto la cremosidad del yogur) me sigo quedando con Danone. Por cierto otra empresa que puede que tenga buenos margenes es Hornimans pero no la encuentro asi que es posible que no cotice en bolsa


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> lo acabo de ver en la Guarde ... digno de ser leído
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/330457-trollenado-a-spammer-laboral.html



Me he reído tanto que me duele todo.

No dejeis de leerlo.


----------



## carvil (26 Jul 2012)

*Facebook 2Q Adjusted EPS is $0.12 and GAAP -$0.08. Revenue was $1.18 billion versus $1.16 billion expected.*


Veo a la gente haciéndose un pérfil en Hi5 



Salu2


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa acabas de cumplir uno de mis sueños interneteros, por si te sientes inspirada el otro era lo de tu torso...

Joer me siento tan bien después de dos seagrams+fever tree... (no diré las cañas previas)


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jul 2012)

carvil dijo:


> *Facebook 2Q Adjusted EPS is $0.12 and GAAP -$0.08. Revenue was $1.18 billion versus $1.16 billion expected.*
> 
> 
> Veo a la gente haciéndose un pérfil en Hi5
> ...



Palazo en el after...

*Se está desangrado un -8%*


----------



## patilltoes (26 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de probar los nuevos yogures griegos. El de Danone de melocoton y el de Nestle de frambuesa. Aunque de sabores no son lo mismo (No se aprecia tanto la cremosidad del yogur) me sigo quedando con Danone. Por cierto otra empresa que puede que tenga buenos margenes es Hornimans pero no la encuentro asi que es posible que no cotice en bolsa



Sara Lee. +10 caracteres.


----------



## vyk (26 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No tengo nada que decir pero me acabo de dar cuenta de que estoy a un post de los 5000 y quería cumplir ese hito en mi expediente foril en este hilo.
> 
> 5000 post y aún no he aportado nada al foro: Eso es un mérito ::



¿Que no has aportado nada? Anda...

¡5000 mensajes! Ahí queda eso...


----------



## carvil (26 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Palazo en el after...
> 
> *Se está desangrado un -8%*




Llevaba todo el dia bajando, no era una buena carta de presentación ::


Salu2


----------



## jayco (26 Jul 2012)

carvil dijo:


> *Facebook 2Q Adjusted EPS is $0.12 and GAAP -$0.08. Revenue was $1.18 billion versus $1.16 billion expected.*
> 
> 
> Veo a la gente haciéndose un pérfil en Hi5
> ...



-12% :XX::XX:

Me juego lo que quieras a que algun bankero acudio a la OPV.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Iberdrola no es un negocio excepcional pero adquirido a precio de risa puede dar resultados muy buenos a lp. Yo entiendo dos tipos de acciones. Valor: Comprar negocios buenos mas o menos estables a precios de descuento por problemas eventuales (ahora mismo: energia,banca y telecos) Personalmente prefiero la energia. Crecimiento : Empresas excepcionales con productos lideres y sin ningun problema a la vista (mb +40%,roe +15%, bajo endeudamiento) Inditex,Cocacola,Danone,Henkel,Adidas,Bayer,Sanofi, Swatch.Para una cartera a lp y de cierto importe lo ideal seria mezclar los dos tipos de acciones (es una opinion personal)



Buen análisis pero a medio plazo le veo mucho menos riesgo a IBE a 2,XX€ que a ITX a 7X,XX€.

Es un tema de descuento de expectativas.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuidado con las empresas muy endeudadas el gobierno ha cambiado la deducciones por gastos financieros con lo que algunas que apostaron por renovables no den beneficios.



Para las empresas muy endeudadas hay que ver la calidad de los activos y las maniobras para sacar / desconsolidar deuda del balance.

Muchas de ellas van a sufrir mucho, mucho pero las que sobrevivan van a ser el negocio del siglo.

Alimentación, energía, ..... ese es el futuro por el que creo que merece la pena apostar.

Otros valores con activos comoditizados (Telco) es conveniente quitárselos de encima lo antes posible.


----------



## carvil (26 Jul 2012)

jayco dijo:


> -12% :XX::XX:
> 
> Me juego lo que quieras a que algun bankero acudio a la OPV.




Probablemente :: Manjar que no quiere el amo.....



Salu2


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

No quiero ser duro, pero al que le hayan engañado con feisbuk es porque se ha dejado engañar.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Sara Lee. +10 caracteres.




En business week no estan sus cuentas

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/common/symbollookup/symbollookup.asp?textIn=SLE:US


----------



## Kaoska_p (26 Jul 2012)

2 cosas que comentar, acabo de llegar y flipo con lo que pasó hoy en Ibex, llevo muchas páginas leyendo vuestros comentarios

1) Curioso que cuando el Ibex sube un 6% en un día es porque es un indice manipulado y cuando baja (hace 2 semanas) un 10% en 2 dias eso si era lo normal.
Algunos critican mucho a los siemprealcistas, pero hay alguno que otro que es siemprebajista 

2) Yo no tengo "ni idea" de esto y llevaba varios dias hablando de un posible doble suelo en el 6000, que parece que ha aguantado, y el motivo, repito, sin tener ni idea, es porque el sentimiento era TAN bajista y parecía TAN claro que todo eran malas noticias y nois hundíamos, que se me hacía complicado pensar que iba a ser tan sencillo como bajada a hierro y ya está. 
Lo único que me pregunto ahora es si este soporte de 6000 realmente funcionará como soporte fuerte, o solo será algo temporal, pero lo que si parece es que ahora tenemos camino libre como poco hasta los 6500, y si llegamos y superamos incluso los 6700, el rebote puede ser bastanta juapo, no?


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> 2 cosas que comentar, acabo de llegar y flipo con lo que pasó hoy en Ibex, llevo muchas páginas leyendo vuestros comentarios
> 
> 1) Curioso que cuando el Ibex sube un 6% en un día es porque es un indice manipulado y cuando baja (hace 2 semanas) un 10% en 2 dias eso si era lo normal.
> Algunos critican mucho a los siemprealcistas, pero hay alguno que otro que es siemprebajista
> ...



Uno de los secretos de esto es ser follower. Dónde entra y dónde sale dinero.

El discurso de hoy de Draghi cambia muchas cosas para unas cuantas semanas (4-5).

Esto no quita en absoluto que la situación sea dantesca y que el verdadero sufrimiento que nos espera a todos los ciudadanos esté comenzando ahora en su vertiente más cruel.


----------



## Kaoska_p (26 Jul 2012)

Eso por supuesto, yo de hecho tengo clarísimo que la crisis de deuda y del euro está lejíiiiisimos de finalizar y vamos a tener vaivenes, y sustos-muertes varias veces aún en los próximos años.

Pero en cuanto al Ibex, sí que parece que puede tener unas semanas/meses de subidas.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Uno de los secretos de esto es ser follower. Dónde entra y dónde sale dinero.
> 
> El discurso de hoy de Draghi cambia muchas cosas para unas cuantas semanas (4-5).
> 
> Esto no quita en absoluto que la situación sea dantesca y que el verdadero sufrimiento que nos espera a todos los ciudadanos esté comenzando ahora en su vertiente más cruel.



Si fundamental no confundir la bolsa con la realidad.

La bolsa puede ir de pm pero la realidad es que estamos sentados encima de un gran montón de mierda y las cosas van a ir a peor.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> Eso por supuesto, yo de hecho tengo clarísimo que la crisis de deuda y del euro está lejíiiiisimos de finalizar y vamos a tener vaivenes, y sustos-muertes varias veces aún en los próximos años.
> 
> Pero en cuanto al Ibex, sí que parece que puede tener unas semanas/meses de subidas.



Ahí estaremos pero con mucho cuidado a Octubre.

Alguién tendrá que comprar el montón de deuda que tenemos ese mes (será el BCE o el ESM). El Rajao tendrá que volver a sacrificar los derechos de sus ciudadanos. No se comerá el turrón.


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si fundamental no confundir la bolsa con la realidad.
> 
> La bolsa puede ir de pm pero la realidad es que estamos sentados encima de un gran montón de mierda y las cosas van a ir a peor.



El 99% de la población no se imagina los esfuerzos que tendrá que asumir.

Tragar o rebelión.


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si fundamental no confundir la bolsa con la realidad.
> 
> La bolsa puede ir de pm pero la realidad es que estamos sentados encima de un gran montón de mierda y las cosas van a ir a peor.



Ya lo comenté en la primera parte del post de este mes. La bolsa no tiene que ir en consonancia con la vida real. Es más, veremos una total divergencia. Plusvis a tutiplé mientras arde la calle. Pero bueno aqui en este hilo que está lleno de hejpeculadores lo segundo no importa tanto.

Mi apuesta para los meses a corto plazo con una recuperacion incial fuerte (bancos Guanesa e Ibertrola) A medio plazo. No hay duda Grifols Dia Viscofan Ebro y varias de alimentacion en cuando se den la vuelta y salten los indicadores de cambio de tendencia, se dispararán hasta el infinito. Lo que me mosquea es como les va a infuir en sus balance el aumento exponencial de las materias primas como cereales y tal....:


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Jul 2012)

una cosilla los recortes de plantilla como los interpreta el mercado como buena señal (aligerar peso) o mala (van mal las cosas). Tengo varios indicios de que en alguna del chulibex van a echar hasta el apuntador dentro de poco....(falta confirmación)


----------



## bertok (26 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> una cosilla los recortes de plantilla como los interpreta el mercado como buena señal (aligerar peso) o mala (van mal las cosas). Tengo varios indicios de que en alguna del chulibex van a echar hasta el apuntador dentro de poco....(falta confirmación)



Una de las constructoras cotizadas en el culibex va a echar a buena parte de su plantilla en España. Y son muchos empleados


----------



## burbujadetrufas (26 Jul 2012)

Portada de hoy de The Economist:







The euro: The flight from Spain | The Economist


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Una de las constructoras cotizadas en el culibex va a echar a buena parte de su plantilla en España. Y son muchos empleados



Yo creo q unas cuantas. Según Rajao 1/4 de la población al paro.

Oye, pero eso es bueno o malo para su cotización un ere del 30% para Sep.?


----------



## tonuel (26 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Una de las constructoras cotizadas en el culibex va a echar a buena parte de su plantilla en España. Y son muchos empleados



El ERE de Acciona son 2000... ¿es alguna otra?


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> El ERE de Acciona son 2000... ¿es alguna otra?



Otra, otra ....


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2012)

vaya tela... ::


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> El ERE de Acciona son 2000... ¿es alguna otra?



Parecida. Y si presenta los balances falseados retrasando el pago de las nóminas. Como afecta a los siguientes?Contestarme a las dos si sabéis please.....


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Otra, otra ....



no será FCC?


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no será FCC?



Me lo ha dicho un empleado. En las próximas semanas se verá.

El tipo es un huelebragas pero le doy una credibilidad > 80%.


----------



## Kaoska_p (27 Jul 2012)

¿qué os parece REE?

Hoy ha sido de las que menos ha subido, pero está justo en el entorno 30 euros, un soporte que viene respetando bastante bien desde hace ya mucho tiempo. 

Eso en cuanto a su cotización, porque como empresa yo creo que está claro que sus perspectivas son de las mejores dentro de lo que es IBex.


----------



## atman (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de probar los nuevos yogures griegos. El de Danone de melocoton y el de Nestle de frambuesa. Aunque de sabores no son lo mismo (No se aprecia tanto la cremosidad del yogur) me sigo quedando con Danone. Por cierto otra empresa que puede que tenga buenos margenes es Hornimans pero no la encuentro asi que es posible que no cotice en bolsa



Oh, por Dios! Hornimans está en el portfolio de marcas de SaraLee, que cotiza, al menos, en el NYSE y yo, ni con un palo (a largo, se entiende).


----------



## atman (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En business week no estan sus cuentas
> 
> List of Public Companies Worldwide, Letter - Businessweek - Businessweek



Tal vez ahora ya vengan como Hillshire Brands ...

Hillshire Brands - Investor Relations - Stock Information

Si es así va a resultar que los chicos del Buss.Wik hacen bien su trabajo... cambiaron de nombre en Mayo.


----------



## grillo35 (27 Jul 2012)

Facebook bajando un 10% after hours y moody's rebajando la calificacion a 17 bancos alemanes; mañana va ser otro dia movidito...::


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

Buenos días desde el viejo Reyno. Miedito en el cuerpo. Hoy día para jugar a las tragaperras ó ocasion para pillar valores al alza a medio plazo, es decir para despues de los dolores (octubre).


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Facebook bajando un 10% after hours y moody's rebajando la calificacion a 17 bancos alemanes; mañana va ser otro dia movidito...::



Malo para Alemania bueno para Espiña. Si bajan los bancos alemanes es que se les va a obligar a remar. Si reman en este mar de crisis, será en nuestra trainera.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Guanos dias 

comprar ibex objetivo 7700-7800


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Guanos dias
> 
> comprar ibex objetivo 7700-7800



Buenos días, le veo a ustec esta mañana con mucha FED. ¿Ha dormido en los brazos de Pepón?

Suerte y no olvide la umirdá.


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Guanos dias
> 
> comprar ibex objetivo 7700-7800



Buenos días MV. Buenos días a todos.

MV como ves el SP500, objetivo a corto plazo?

Gracias maestro.


----------



## Durmiente (27 Jul 2012)

Buenos dias


----------



## Durmiente (27 Jul 2012)

Gap dias +++++10


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Buenos días MV. Buenos días a todos.
> 
> MV como ves el SP500, objetivo a corto plazo?
> 
> Gracias maestro.



por TECNICO se va a los 1440


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

A este paso hoy Guanesa perdie la mitad de lo que gano ayer, jojo.


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Jul 2012)

Buenos días:

¿No es posible que se pase hoy el efecto Draghi?


----------



## pollastre (27 Jul 2012)

Buenos días, y gloriosa mañana de Viernes Terminal, pardíez...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

largo ibex 6395 contado


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

Los viernes suelen ser malos dias para operar ¿no?


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Formación de patrón armónico bajista en el IBEX posible retroceso a corto plazo.


----------



## pollastre (27 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Los viernes suelen ser malos dias para operar ¿no?




Nah... exactamente como cualquier otro día... no obstante, es aconsejable observar uno de nuestros refranes clásicos del HVEI35:

"El que en Viernes tras las 12 sigue abierto,
que está arriesgando su ojete es algo cierto."


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Formación de otro patrón bajista en SP500, posible retroceso a corto plazo.


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Formación de patrón armónico bajista en el IBEX posible retroceso a corto plazo.



Figura intradia? Que potito...

Si esque sois unos figuras. The espera un thanks infinito o un Nelson monumental.


----------



## AssGaper (27 Jul 2012)

Venga va, que estoy hoy lo tiran.


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El que en Viernes tras las 12 sigue abierto,
> que está arriesgando su ojete es algo cierto."



jajajajaja..................


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Venga va, que estoy hoy lo tiran.



Totalmente de acuerdo. En ello están mis leuros.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

olvidense del guanerismo por un par de semanas , el ibex tiene doble suelo en zona 5900-600 y hace pie en esa misma zona en 3 meses consecutivos :baba:

7700-7800 es un objetivo realista pero lo mismo lo llevan en 3 meses o asin hasta los 8500-8600


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Figura intradia? Que potito...
> 
> Si esque sois unos figuras. The espera un thanks infinito o un Nelson monumental.



Aquí un patrón armónico detectado en ibex en semanal, el gráfico abarca 2006 a 2012 aunque no se pueda ver bien.
En el gráfico se detectan 2 patrones armónicos 1 de ellos bajista que apareció con el IBEX en 9300 aproximadamente y ya vemos los precios de hoy en día.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

dejen el pesimismo , veran noticias malas y pensaran que esto no pue subir pero ya da igual , por TECNICO esto tie que tener un rebote como muy poco hasta los 7200 

tengo algunos escenarios y el mas probable es rally hasta cerca de los 7700-7800 y luego distribucion para volver a guanear , los gringos se iran a los 1440 y creo que desde ahi desplegarian su BIG GUANO ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente:6868798 dijo:


> olvidense del guanerismo por un par de semanas , el ibex tiene doble suelo en zona 5900-600 y hace pie en esa misma zona en 3 meses consecutivos :baba:
> 
> 7700-7800 es un objetivo realista pero lo mismo lo llevan en 3 meses o asin hasta los 8500-8600



Lorealismo gatuno.
Suerte Jato...o bueno, FED en su caso


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

guanos dias

todos con pepon


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Jul 2012)

Para dentro en IBE.

Tenía que hacerlo


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Jul 2012)

Mi sargento, vaciado un cargador para la captura de 2000 IBERDROLAS...

Me las traigo para la trinchera junto con el resto de cargadores.

Estoy por soltarle otro cargador a GAMESA... No se si me atreveré...


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Los mercados saben que ayer se vendió humo...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

la zona 5900-6000 a aguantado , se a generao un doble suelo , tenemos prohibicion de c-ortos y promesa de intervencion del BCE , pero ya solo por TECNICO hay que estar largo en ibex , se que ujtedeh son gacelas pero no lo piensen mucho es su oportunidad de recuperar parte de lo perdido 

por el amor de lol no lo piensen mucho sino el miedo os va a atenazar , el grafico del ibex ahora mismo lo interpreto y no hay forma de ver alguna posibilidad bajista , comprad no seais huevonazos :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

ojalá la caida de gamesa sea para limpiar el stop loss de los pardillos....tenemos que ir a por lorealistas 4 euros de Janus....

PD: Espero que no barra el SL del más que pardillo servidor :ouch:


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la zona 5900-6000 a aguantado , se a generao un doble suelo , tenemos prohibicion de c-ortos y promesa de intervencion del BCE , pero ya solo por TECNICO hay que estar largo en ibex , se que ujtedeh son gacelas pero no lo piensen mucho es su oportunidad de recuperar parte de lo perdido
> 
> por el amor de lol no lo piensen mucho sino el miedo os va a atenazar , el grafico del ibex ahora mismo lo interpreto y no hay forma de ver alguna posibilidad bajista , comprad no seais huevonazos :ouch:



Que perdido? 

No te habrás puesto largo gato?

Pandoro se está asomando a la puerta, lo que no sabemos es si pasará o no....


----------



## Hinel (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la zona 5900-6000 a aguantado , se a generao un doble suelo , tenemos prohibicion de c-ortos y promesa de intervencion del BCE , pero ya solo por TECNICO hay que estar largo en ibex , se que ujtedeh son gacelas pero no lo piensen mucho es su oportunidad de recuperar parte de lo perdido
> 
> por el amor de lol no lo piensen mucho sino el miedo os va a atenazar , el grafico del ibex ahora mismo lo interpreto y *no hay forma de ver alguna posibilidad bajista* , comprad no seais huevonazos :ouch:



Yo lo interpreto y veo que hay posibilidad de 6325 para cerrar hueco. Veremos.


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Hinel dijo:


> Yo lo interpreto y veo que hay posibilidad de 6325 para cerrar hueco. Veremos.



Estoy contigo, retroceso a corto, dinerito a la buchaca y para arriba.

Salu2


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> ojalá la caida de gamesa sea para limpiar el stop loss de los pardillos....tenemos que ir a por lorealistas 4 euros de Janus....
> 
> PD: Espero que no barra el SL del más que pardillo servidor :ouch:



Disparo a gamesa... No disparo a gamesa... disparo a gamesa... no disparo a gamesa...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Hinel dijo:


> Yo lo interpreto y veo que hay posibilidad de 6325 para cerrar hueco. Veremos.



eso es intradia , yo hablo del movimiento gordo y pensando en un par de semanas antes de alguna correccion , pon el grafico del ibex en mensual :baba:


----------



## Hinel (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Estoy contigo, retroceso a corto, dinerito a la buchaca y para arriba.
> 
> Salu2



Lo único que el Dax ya lo ha cerrado (ellos son cumplidores). El Ibex es una chapuza y parece que lo subirán sin mirar atrás. :XX::XX:


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Jul 2012)

Me gusta, la unidad concentrando el fuego en el mismo punto. Sumen 2100 al mismo saco. Esto es una OPA en toda regla. Sargento, puede estar orgulloso. Seguimos su operativo con disciplina y rigor.


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eso es intradia , yo hablo del movimiento gordo y pensando en un par de semanas antes de alguna correccion , pon el grafico del ibex en mensual :baba:



Cierto es, pero también es cierto que en intradía se puede hacer dinerito con los movimientos a corto plazo ¿o no?

Todo vale para especular


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Disparo a gamesa... No disparo a gamesa... disparo a gamesa... no disparo a gamesa...



ustec verá. pero eso sí le digo...stop loss amplio8:


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> ustec verá. pero eso sí le digo...stop loss amplio8:



Sería bala de calibre 0,0001 mm y con SL para mis nietos...


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Pasa Pandoro que tienes vía libre....


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Me mosquea que todas las gacelas vayamos largas, pero....me mosque aùn más ver al gato emperrao con que esto sube y sube...


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Me mosquea que todas las gacelas vayamos largas, pero....me mosque aùn más ver al gato emperrao con que esto sube y sube...



Es que corto, al menos en Es-pain, no se puede :fiufiu:


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Me mosquea que todas las gacelas vayamos largas, pero....me mosque aùn más ver al gato emperrao con que esto sube y sube...



Ahí radica la habilidad de las manos fuertes para normalmente llevarnos a pensar al contrario de como se van a mover.

Ahí lo tienes ilustrado (las gacelillas vendiendo y las manos fuertes comprando):


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Me mosquea que todas las gacelas vayamos largas, pero....me mosque aùn más ver al gato emperrao con que esto sube y sube...



como no voy a estar emperrao y como no voy a saber que esto sube , cuando ayer fracaso la estategia bajista del sp500 que arrastraria a todas las demas borsas ? :

porque creen que salio supermariol desesperado , porque se le venia encima el guano mas absoluto y en cuanto al ibex el soportazo 5900-6000 que tenia que perderse aguanto dejando un doble suelo de manual y fijese en mensual tenemos 3 velas haciendo pie en 5900-6000 .

reventaron la estrategia bajista que era casi segura , ahora los bajistas estan atrapados , obligados a cerrar los cortos , esto solo puede ir parriba y sin duda el ibex junto con los espaguetis son los que mejor lo haran


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como no voy a estar emperrao y como no voy a saber que esto sube , cuando ayer fracaso la estategia bajista del sp500 que arrastraria a todas las demas borsas ? :
> 
> porque creen que salio supermariol desesperado , porque se le venia encima el guano mas absoluto y en cuanto al ibex el soportazo 5900-6000 que tenia que perderse aguanto dejando un doble suelo de manual y fijese en mensual tenemos 3 velas haciendo pie en 5900-6000 .
> 
> reventaron la estrategia bajista que era casi segura , ahora los bajistas estan atrapados , obligados a cerrar los cortos , esto solo puede ir parriba y sin duda el ibex junto con los espaguetis son los que mejor lo haran



Conosimiento en estado puro. Maestro, esta jugada le va a salir mejor...


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Es que corto, al menos en Es-pain, no se puede :fiufiu:



pero se puede estar al margen....aquí estamos la mayoría dentro::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como no voy a estar emperrao y como no voy a saber que esto sube , cuando ayer fracaso la estategia bajista del sp500 que arrastraria a todas las demas borsas ? :
> 
> porque creen que salio supermariol desesperado , porque se le venia encima el guano mas absoluto y en cuanto al ibex el soportazo 5900-6000 que tenia que perderse aguanto dejando un doble suelo de manual y fijese en mensual tenemos 3 velas haciendo pie en 5900-6000 .
> 
> reventaron la estrategia bajista que era casi segura , ahora los bajistas estan atrapados , obligados a cerrar los cortos , esto solo puede ir parriba y sin duda el ibex junto con los espaguetis son los que mejor lo haran



Buenos dias.

Hasta que el IBEX no supere el 7220 no podriamos hablar realmente con porpiedad de una figura de doble suelo ¿No es así? Pero sí, el soportaza aguantó.


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Ahí radica la habilidad de las manos fuertes para normalmente llevarnos a pensar al contrario de como se van a mover.
> 
> Ahí lo tienes ilustrado (las gacelillas vendiendo y las manos fuertes comprando):




Teneis el indicador Koncorde a tiempo real para ver si entra o sale los leoncios?

Esta claro que las gacelillas estan dentro.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

CAF sigue bien:

CAF - Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles, creamos soluciones ferroviarias

CAF obtiene en el primer semestre de 2012, un incremento en la cifra de ventas y resultados respecto al primer semestre del ejercicio 2011

DATOS GRUPO CONSOLIDADO

El Importe Neto de la Cifra de Negocios a 30 de junio de 2012 es de 935,7 mill. de euros, lo que supone 91,4 mill. de euros más que en el primer semestre del año 2011 (+11%).

El Margen EBITDA a 30 de junio de 2012 se sitúa en 111,8 mill. de euros, que representa aproximadamente un 13% más que la cifra a cierre de junio de 2011.

El Beneficio neto del Ejercicio después del Impuesto de Sociedades a 30 de junio de 2012 ha sido de 61,9 mill. de euros, es decir un 11% más que el beneficio a cierre del primer semestre del año 2011.

La Cartera de pedidos a 30 de junio de 2012 se sitúa en 5.095,1 mill. de euros, es decir, aproximadamente un 11% más que la Cartera de pedidos a 30 de junio del ejercicio anterior.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Hala, protegidas posiciones por si hay guano....

Si me las saltan y luego rebota....hacia los 7800 de MV tiempo habrá de subirse.

Pero a este envite (Gam y Bkt) ya le saco pasta.

Suerte a todos


----------



## Kaoska_p (27 Jul 2012)

pues a las Iberdrolas les cuesta


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jul 2012)

Como conviertan al ibex en una fosa común en unos días, verás...


----------



## fragel013 (27 Jul 2012)

Plataforma de afectados por el Ibex a la de un, dos, tres...


----------



## CazaPepitos (27 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Teneis el indicador Koncorde a tiempo real para ver si entra o sale los leoncios?
> 
> Esta claro que las gacelillas estan dentro.



Y ahora es el momento, hoy el día terminará con sangre de gacela bajando por los escalones.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Jul 2012)

menudo cagarro...


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

joer que feucho se ha puesto en un momento...


----------



## CazaPepitos (27 Jul 2012)

Ya está, gacelas siendo masacradas en 5,4,3...


----------



## monicagt (27 Jul 2012)

Pues no iba para arriba?, jejejeje, desde luego, hace falta otra bola de cristal, la de esta mañana hace malas previsiones.


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como conviertan al ibex en una fosa común en unos días, verás...



Pues yo esto con MV.

Una porra?


----------



## Durmiente (27 Jul 2012)

Creo que , por esta vez, MV tiene razón.


----------



## juanfer (27 Jul 2012)

Voy ha hacer caso a MV, dentro 1400 IBE.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Que ha pasado con bkt a las 10,15???

Tenia puesta orden de venta a mercado si tocaba 2,37.....la velava de 2,4 a 2,28....

Mi precio dew compra eran 2,35.....me las habran vendido en pwerdidas y todo....chicharreros!!cabrones!!!


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Voy ha hacer caso a MV, dentro 1400 IBE.



Época difícil para estar en bolsa. Los veranos son muy movidos con una alta volatilidad al bajar el volumen de la operativa. Precaución.


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Patrones armónicos bajistas cumplidos a la perfección.

A punto de cierre parcial de operativa.


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Tal vez ahora ya vengan como Hillshire Brands ...
> 
> Hillshire Brands - Investor Relations - Stock Information
> 
> Si es así va a resultar que los chicos del Buss.Wik hacen bien su trabajo... cambiaron de nombre en Mayo.



Gracias por la info.
He investigado un poco y Sara lee se dividio su negocio en bolsa en dos compañias (Hillshire Brands=productos carnicos) (De Master Blenders=Te,cafe ....)
Bueno ya que tenia las cuentas ge analizado por encima Hillshire.No es un negocio con margenes de super-empresa pero no esta mal.Su margen bruto es del 32%.Capitaliza por 3000 mill teniendo en caja 2666 y 955 mill de deuda estructural, es decir el negocio es practicamente gratis. La parte negativa es justamente su bajo margen bruto (32%) aunque no esta mal y por otro lado y esto si que es grave es su alto coste laboral (70%del margen bruto).Viendo qur ahorran y el cash flow no se comporta mal puede que no tenga malas marcas en eeuu....Alguien que haya visitado eeuu ¿Que imagen tiene el consumidor americano de la carnica de Sara lee?


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Cierre parcial de posiciones. 

El último leuro para otro.
Suerte

Edito: Ah y se me olvidaba: NOS VENDEN SOLO HUMO


----------



## gamba (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Patrones armónicos bajistas cumplidos a la perfección.
> 
> A punto de cierre parcial de operativa.



Hoyga, eso de patrones armonicos que es? Senos y cosenos?


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

Una tilita para tranquilizar al sr mercado....Eso si Hornimans ehhh 


http://www.alfaeditores.com/index.p...sara-lee-en-estados-unidos&Itemid=164&lang=es


No encuentro el negocio de te y cafe de Sara lee."De Master Blenders"


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Hoyga, eso de patrones armonicos que es? Senos y cosenos?



SAN GOOGLE y te puedo asegurar que a mi me funcionan a la perfección.

Mucho tiempo usándolos con operativa real y funcionan en un porcentaje altísimo, indicando puntos de giro de la cotización. 

Te aseguro que la mayoría son calcados.

Salu2


----------



## Pepe Broz (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Cierre parcial de posiciones.
> 
> El último leuro para otro.
> Suerte
> ...




De Carpatos:

_El Bundesbank dice que su postura sobre las compras de bonos no ha cambiado, y que la compra de bonos por parte del BCE es problemática porque crea falsos incentivos_


----------



## Kaoska_p (27 Jul 2012)

está bajando a los 6330 para apoyar la subida?


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Palazo en el after...
> 
> *Se está desangrado un -8%*



Poco comparado con Zynga en el día de ayer. Estas empresas están reventadas, Groupon ..... y ya están mucho más abajo de cómo salieron. Yelp está bajando y a punto de perder los 20, Pandora Media parecido, Baidu (rebotando pero en techo claro) y Yandex también mirando hacia el sur.

Falta que se una a esa fiesta bajista nuestra gran timada Linkedin.

En general, este sector está a punto de confirmar techos por doquier y aquí hay muchísimo por ganar.


----------



## Pepe Broz (27 Jul 2012)

Que es ese olor?

Huele a carne asada...Será gacela?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jul 2012)

De 6400 a 6240, joder 

El ibex no entiende de termino medio


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Mira este ejemplo: patrón armónico alcista aparecido ayer 26 de julio justo antes de la intervención de Draghi y el posterior subidón.

Ves el recuadro pequeño en la base del triángulo?, es el límite para que no se anule la figura. Aparece la figura y hay que estar alerta por si el precio hace lo que indica el patrón armónico, pero si la cotización cae por debajo del area delimitada por el cuadrado se anula la figura. Ayer subidón y leuros pa la buchaca.


----------



## gamba (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> SAN GOOGLE y te puedo asegurar que a mi me funcionan a la perfección.
> 
> Mucho tiempo usándolos con operativa real y funcionan en un porcentaje altísimo, indicando puntos de giro de la cotización.
> 
> ...



He encontrado esto

Patrones armónicos en el mercado de divisas | Artículos Forex

De todo se aprende, gracias por la referencia.


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De 6400 a 6240, joder
> 
> El ibex no entiende de termino medio



Los grandes se quieren ir solitos para arriba, van a meternos todo el miedo posible y a aburrirnos arriba y abajo para que no nos queden ganas de entrar y cuando menos lo esperemos, lo mismo de ayer pero sostenido en el tiempo.


----------



## Hinel (27 Jul 2012)

*Bien*

Lo están haciendo perfecto. Tiene la pinta de ser un gran rebote. Veremos.


----------



## Kaoska_p (27 Jul 2012)

Y en un momentín ha subido a 6300. Lo de esta última hora está siendo de locos incluso para lo que es Ibex.


----------



## tonuel (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Los grandes se quieren ir solitos para arriba, van a meternos todo el miedo posible y a aburrirnos arriba y abajo para que no nos queden ganas de entrar y cuando menos lo esperemos, lo mismo de ayer pero sostenido en el tiempo.



Exacto... compra que se acaban...!!! 8:


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Hinel dijo:


> Lo están haciendo perfecto. Tiene la pinta de ser un gran rebote. Veremos.



Yo veo nuevos mínimos pero ojalá me equivoque


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Poco comparado con Zynga en el día de ayer. Estas empresas están reventadas, Groupon ..... y ya están mucho más abajo de cómo salieron. Yelp está bajando y a punto de perder los 20, Pandora Media parecido, Baidu (rebotando pero en techo claro) y Yandex también mirando hacia el sur.
> 
> Falta que se una a esa fiesta bajista nuestra gran timada Linkedin.
> 
> En general, este sector está a punto de confirmar techos por doquier y aquí hay muchísimo por ganar.




Por cierto ya que eres un experto del mercado usano voy aprovecharme de tu experiencia. ¿Que tal son las carnicas de Sara lee? Ademas en el broker no encuentro De master blenders (el negocio de te y cafe)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Me mosquea que todas las gacelas vayamos largas, pero....me mosque aùn más ver al gato emperrao con que esto sube y sube...



Si usted va largo y el jato corto, prepare el orto.

Si usted va corto y el jato larguete, úntese el ojete 

:: (rima forzada la segunda:ouch



fragel013 dijo:


> Plataforma de afectados por el Ibex a la de un, dos, tres...



Pero que dice onvre! Aquí no lloramos mandriladas, estamos más que acostumbrados. Que nos visite pandoro de vez en cuando es bueno incluso, evita mandriladas que nos dejarían fuera de juego.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> He investigado un poco y Sara lee se dividio su negocio en bolsa en dos compañias (Hillshire Brands=productos carnicos) (De Master Blenders=Te,cafe ....)
> Bueno ya que tenia las cuentas ge analizado por encima Hillshire.No es un negocio con margenes de super-empresa pero no esta mal.Su margen bruto es del 32%.Capitaliza por 3000 mill teniendo en caja 2666 y 955 mill de deuda estructural, es decir el negocio es practicamente gratis. La parte negativa es justamente su bajo margen bruto (32%) aunque no esta mal y por otro lado y esto si que es grave es su alto coste laboral (70%del margen bruto).Viendo qur ahorran y el cash flow no se comporta mal puede que no tenga malas marcas en eeuu....Alguien que haya visitado eeuu ¿Que imagen tiene el consumidor americano de la carnica de Sara lee?
> 
> ...



Gracias por la informacion, no sabia que Sara Lee se habia dividido en dos trozos.


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Gracias por la informacion, no sabia que Sara Lee se habia dividido en dos trozos.



Yo tampoco lo sabia. De hecho no conocia el imperio de Sara lee aunque si Hornimans que lleva cerca de 200 años distribuyendo te


----------



## Hinel (27 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si usted va largo y el jato corto, prepare el orto.
> 
> Si usted va corto y el jato larguete, úntese el ojete
> 
> ...



Usted verá. Los rebotes no se producen, normalmente, 5% + 5% + 5%...


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

http://www.diariodesevilla.es/artic...ds/gano/millones/durante/primer/semestre.html

Uno de los pocos negocios que en España va viento en popa con altos margenes brutos (lider) ,poco endeudamiento y negocio consolidado al igual que caf e inditex.

http://www.diariodesevilla.es/artic...ds/gano/millones/durante/primer/semestre.html


Ebroo Foods ha incrementado un 19% su beneficio neto en los 6 primeros meses


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=EBRO:SM

Margen bruto = 49%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2012)

Hinel dijo:


> Usted verá. Los rebotes no se producen, normalmente, 5% + 5% + 5%... así ganaría dinero hasta usted. Bye.





Justo iba a postear "que esperan que suba +6% todos los días?"

Pero vamos, un post muy simpático el suyo. No entiendo a que viene la última frase. ienso:


----------



## FRANKDOLF (27 Jul 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Que es ese olor?
> 
> Huele a carne asada...Será gacela?



Que pestazo el de la gacela quemada. Aquella colina olía a... a victoria


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ebro Foods ganó 67 millones durante el primer semestre de 2012
> 
> Uno de los pocos negocios que en España va viento en popa con altos margenes brutos (lider) ,poco endeudamiento y negocio consolidado al igual que caf e inditex.
> 
> ...





Ya sabes que Ebro y CAF eran de mis predilectas para cuando haya pagado la ****** boda


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para las empresas muy endeudadas hay que ver la calidad de los activos y las maniobras para sacar / desconsolidar deuda del balance.
> 
> Muchas de ellas van a sufrir mucho, mucho pero las que sobrevivan van a ser el negocio del siglo.
> 
> ...



He revisado los resultados que ha presentado FCC y no me han gustado. Le han metido poco hachazo a la deuda. A ver si lo conseguimos ver un par de euros más abajo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Jul 2012)

Bueno, el bundesbank ya ha dicho su *NEIN* a Draghi...

El paro y el Bundesbank borran 'efecto Draghi' y la deuda española roza el 7% de rentabilidad - RTVE.es

Y ha añadido: que te creias tu que por estar la Merkel de vacaciones iba a colar piltrafilla...


----------



## BreakingBalls (27 Jul 2012)

Camarero pongame una de gacela y jato, que huelen a recien hecho.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Jul 2012)

menuda fiesta se esta dando pandoro como no vengan los usanos


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya sabes que Ebro y CAF eran de mis predilectas para cuando haya pagado la ****** boda



Ebro se comera a DEOLEO/SOS/como_se_llame en breve (un par de años todo lo mas). Es otra empresa curiosa, lider en la cosa de vender arroces de marca y segunda en pastas. Y con DEOLEO tendria lo mismo pero en aceites de oliva.

Interesante.


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Una de las constructoras cotizadas en el culibex va a echar a buena parte de su plantilla en España. Y son muchos empleados



Una?, TODAS.


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Gato si es que los cortos en SP al final los tenías que haber aguantado


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

¿Que pasa con BME?, esta peponica.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jul 2012)

Cárpatos cabreado, :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Kaoska_p (27 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Que pasa con BME?, esta peponica.



Estaba siendo muy castigada por la prohibición de cortos, y tras las declaraciones de Draghi de ayer parece que van a ser unas próximas semanas en las que volverá a entrar dinero al Ibex, y por ello creo que BME sube tanto.


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Peponazo!!!!!

¿sabe alguien que ha pasado?


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Qué dificil es esto que ni haciendo las cosas "bien" se gana dinero, es más....se pierde.

Compré bkt hace unas semanas a 2,35.

VIsto que hoy estaba a 2,43 me digo...."a esta ya no la pierdo" y pongo orden de venta a mercado si toca 2,37.

Llego de dar una vuelta y me las veo vendidas a 2,315 debido al mini sell off que ha ocurrido a las 10,15 en bkt.

Su pvta madre....en fin...vamos a seguir la sesión.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Peponazo!!!!!



er TECNICO no falla :no:

es mas reconfortante tener primero ojete calor y que de pronto llegue el ojete frescor


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

11:47 Portavoz alemán apoya los comentarios de Draghi 


Portavoz del gobierno alemán dice que el BCE hará todo los posible para salvar al euro y que el Gobierno alemán hará también todo lo que esté en su mano.

marditohs cabezas cuadradas :ouch:


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Jul 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya sabes que Ebro y CAF eran de mis predilectas para cuando haya pagado la ****** boda



Te casas?

Enhorabuena.

Ahora ya sinceramente: ¿Tas locooooooo? ::


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jul 2012)

CAF, con techos y suelos claros desde hace casi 3 meses... Ahora para abajo.


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Que artistas macho, le pegan un peponazo que te cagas a los índices para caer con más fuerza. Lo que me trae a la memoria: NUNCA HAY QUE CORRER DETRAS DE LOS PRECIOS.

Lo dicho: Que artistas....


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Te casas?
> 
> Enhorabuena.
> 
> Ahora ya sinceramente: ¿Tas locooooooo? ::




Necesitaba los 15 días y la paga extra ::

Luego ya veré qué hago...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Acción concertada del fondo de rescate y el BCE 
Fondo de rescate europeo y el BCE preparan una acción coordinada en los mercados para apoyar a España, Italia - según fuentes de LeMonde.


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Acción concertada del fondo de rescate y el BCE
> Fondo de rescate europeo y el BCE preparan una acción coordinada en los mercados para apoyar a España, Italia - según fuentes de LeMonde.



Y no se olvide de la FED (semana que viene).


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Acción concertada del fondo de rescate y el BCE
> Fondo de rescate europeo y el BCE preparan una acción coordinada en los mercados para apoyar a España, Italia - según fuentes de LeMonde.



A día de hoy: HUMO.

La Merkel de vacaciones pero cuando vuelva: NEIN


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> A día de hoy: HUMO.
> 
> La Merkel de vacaciones pero cuando vuelva: NEIN



cuando vuelva la merme se encuentra el ibex en 17000


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto ya que eres un experto del mercado usano voy aprovecharme de tu experiencia. ¿Que tal son las carnicas de Sara lee? Ademas en el broker no encuentro De master blenders (el negocio de te y cafe)



De Sara Lee ni idea, siempre ha sido un sector que no me llama ni me gusta. Hay empresas en general que por lo que sea no me gusta ni mirarlas. Me repele mentalmente, como por ejemplo Ebro, Diageo ...

Respecto a las cafeteras, decir que han estado en general alcistas y un reflejo de ellas es Starbucks. Esta misma semana avisaba que había peligro de que perdiese los 50 dolares. Los flirteo y ayer recuperó hasta 52. Pero hoy los perderá porque está marcando en el after a 47 con una caída importante.

Comienza el ciclo de estar corto por allí, al igual que en el sector "tech". Las solares aún no están para entrar pero tienen que estar en el radar list.


----------



## Carpenter (27 Jul 2012)

Primero nos han saqueado los políticos y ahora nos está saqueando Alemania. No nos engañemos, Alemania no va a tocar a la casta, la casta es su aliada en esta guerra económica para someter a los pueblos a su yugo. ¿Por qué creéis si no que Rajoy no se planta ante esta burda manipulación diaria del mercado? Es hora de de decir basta ante esta nueva estafa.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jul 2012)

Carpenter dijo:


> Primero nos han saqueado los políticos y ahora nos está saqueando Alemania. No nos engañemos, Alemania no va a tocar a la casta, la casta es su aliada en esta guerra económica para someter a los pueblos a su yugo. ¿Por qué creéis si no que Rajoy no se planta ante esta burda manipulación diaria del mercado? Es hora de de decir basta ante esta nueva estafa.





Alemania se aprovecha. Pero los que les votan son nuestros conciudadanos...


----------



## Carpenter (27 Jul 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Alemania se aprovecha. Pero los que les votan son nuestros conciudadanos...



Sí, pero nuestros conciudadanos son zombies a los que han lavado convenientemente el cerebro y a los que los medios mantienen sumidos en la más profunda de las ignorancias. 

Podemos seguir tirando del hilo.


----------



## pollastre (27 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Iniciado por Hinel
> Usted verá. Los rebotes no se producen, normalmente, 5% + 5% + 5%... así ganaría dinero hasta usted. Bye.




Siento una perturbación en el equilibrio de buen rollo que tanto nos esforzamos en mantener en HVEI35.... hostigar al pirata, acción sabia no es, joven padawan.


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De Sara Lee ni idea, siempre ha sido un sector que no me llama ni me gusta. Hay empresas en general que por lo que sea no me gusta ni mirarlas. Me repele mentalmente, como por ejemplo Ebro, Diageo ...
> 
> Respecto a las cafeteras, decir que han estado en general alcistas y un reflejo de ellas es Starbucks. Esta misma semana avisaba que había peligro de que perdiese los 50 dolares. Los flirteo y ayer recuperó hasta 52. Pero hoy los perderá porque está marcando en el after a 47 con una caída importante.
> 
> Comienza el ciclo de estar corto por allí, al igual que en el sector "tech". Las solares aún no están para entrar pero tienen que estar en el radar list.




La parte carnica de sara Lee es un negocio normalillo pero por lo que sea su caja funciona bien, supongo que sera un tema de marcas o que a los americanos les gusta demasiado la carne.

Diageo es un buen negocio sobre todo desde que los gintonics se pusieron de moda (Tanquerey es suyo)....Si no recuerdo mal cuando publique el post estaba a 97 $ y en estas semanas el sp hasta usa ha caido 


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=DEO:US

Sobre ebro pues la verdad no es muy normal que una empresa de arroz presente margenes superiores al 40%.

Si que te doy la razon en una cosa el sector de la alimentacion es un sector bastante complejo donde el consumidor es el que manda y solo las empresas lideres con cuotas de mercado consolidadas suelen funcionar bien

De primeras no me llamaba Sara lee de hecho lo que quiero es ver que margenes da el negocio de Hornimans, viendo que llevan tantos años y teniendo una imagen de marca tan consolidada intuyo que debe ser alto.




Starbuks no es una cafetera en si misma es mas bien una cadena de restauracion como vips


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Alemania se aprovecha. Pero los que les votan son nuestros conciudadanos...





Carpenter dijo:


> Sí, pero nuestros conciudadanos son zombies a los que han lavado convenientemente el cerebro y a los que los medios mantienen sumidos en la más profunda de las ignorancias.
> 
> Podemos seguir tirando del hilo.



Ambas ciertas. Todo partiendo de una constitución mierdosa, donde políticos, jueces y fuerzas de seguridad corruptas campan a sus anchas.


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Siento una perturbación en el equilibrio de buen rollo que tanto nos esforzamos en mantener en HVEI35.... hostigar al pirata, acción sabia no es, joven padawan.



Totalmente de acuerdo: buen rollo y ayudarnos en lo posible a que nuestras decisiones en bolsa sean lo más acertadas.


----------



## jayco (27 Jul 2012)

Índice chicharrero total. Uganda no es España.


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya sabes que Ebro y CAF eran de mis predilectas para cuando haya pagado la ****** boda



Son excelentes negocios. Caf tiene mejores margenes pero aun asi los dos estan por encima del 40%. Creo que las dos empresas pueden tener un brillante fututo.Mucha suerte con la boda


----------



## Hinel (27 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Siento una perturbación en el equilibrio de buen rollo que tanto nos esforzamos en mantener en HVEI35.... hostigar al pirata, acción sabia no es, joven padawan.



Pido perdón. He editado el post a los 2 minutos. No sé a que viene que pongas esto ahora. Pido perdón, de nuevo. Venga, adiós.


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Ebro se comera a DEOLEO/SOS/como_se_llame en breve (un par de años todo lo mas). Es otra empresa curiosa, lider en la cosa de vender arroces de marca y segunda en pastas. Y con DEOLEO tendria lo mismo pero en aceites de oliva.
> 
> Interesante.



De hecho, el Sr. Hernández (presidente de Ebro y accionista de referencia) ha colocado al frente de Deoleo a Jaime Carbó que es un excepcional ejecutivo (muy reconocido a nivel internacional). Lo primero que ha hecho es dar vuelta la cuenta de resultados ajustando gastos y producción y deshaciendo negocios no estratégicos.

Es un paso intermedio para zampársela (ya tienen un porcentaje de la propiedad). A mi gusto, el problema es que debe lo que no está escrito y que puestos a comerse ese sapo (es estrategia de negocio para estar en primera línea en negocios de crecimiento) lo harán a precio ridículo y quizás por eso están dejando que el valor se arrastre. Esta compra ha tomado mayor relevancia sobre todo tras el fiasco de la compra fallida en Australia.

También piensen que Ebro en realidad es un broker que se encarga de comprar negocios precarios que optimiza y posteriormente vende. Así ha ganado muchísimo dinero durante bastante tiempo.

A ver lo que tardan en vender el negocio de pasta que tienen en Francia .... A buen seguro que en cuanto tengan un buen precio. Los activos siempre están en mercado sondeando precio.


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> er TECNICO no falla :no:
> 
> es mas reconfortante tener primero ojete calor y que de pronto llegue el ojete frescor



Gratoprotastejarpeño, a la luz de tu gran conosimiento me gustaría hacerle una pregunta que me intriga. Si no quiere sincerarse con luz y taquígrafos ante la gacelada ... le puedo enviar un privado (mensaje me refiero).

El tema es que creo que un tradel de éxito necesita estar totalmente desligado emocionalmente de los mercados y que tiene que tener la capasidad parasitaria de ser capaz de odiar hoy lo que ayer amaba. Es decir, pasar de ver 1000 pipos hacia abajo hoy a ver 1000 pipos hacia arriba mañana. ¿tomas algo?.

De verdad que es un tema que creo importante para acceder al olimpo triglicestasticoportaste que emana de tu inmensa sabiduría pollastrética.

Siento decirte, interpreto en mi hurmidad, que anda largo en IBEX por lo que en virtud de tus magmas y knowledge topics, espero una nueva demostración de cambio de rumbo hacia los cuatromiles. Bertok necesita abandonar rápidamente ese trincherato con humedades al pie de la colina.

Agradezco su pronta respuesta y aporte desde el conosimiento sucretino.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Fabricaban camiones, luego azucar, ahora esto. La evolucion de Ebro es cachondisima.


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Fabricaban camiones, luego azucar, ahora esto. La evolucion de Ebro es cachondisima.



Y leche 

Puleva le va le vaaaa ¿Os acordais de la cancion?
Ahora mismo con arroz y pasta son muy rentables


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Es verdad, Ebro-Puleva, que figuras.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2012)

Hinel dijo:


> Pido perdón. He editado el post a los 2 minutos. No sé a que viene que pongas esto ahora. Pido perdón, de nuevo. Venga, adiós.



Aceptadas. 

Entienda que el hilo va rápido, y es comprensible que a uno se le pase una edición de post. Sobre todo al sr. pollastre, que entre trades, gallos claudios y mesas rotas, no le queda mucho tiempo libre.


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gratoprotastejarpeño, a la luz de tu gran conosimiento me gustaría hacerle una pregunta que me intriga. Si no quiere sincerarse con luz y taquígrafos ante la gacelada ... le puedo enviar un privado (mensaje me refiero).
> 
> El tema es que creo que un tradel de éxito necesita estar totalmente desligado emocionalmente de los mercados y que tiene que tener la capasidad parasitaria de ser capaz de odiar hoy lo que ayer amaba. Es decir, pasar de ver 1000 pipos hacia abajo hoy a ver 1000 pipos hacia arriba mañana. ¿tomas algo?.
> 
> ...



Señor, el sargento hizo sonar su silbato de carga, y como buen soldado cargó en primer lugar contra la posición "engalanada". Parece que es un ataque táctico, sin mostrar al enemigo todo el músculo acumulado, pero se ha podido ver que la trinchera estaba bastante llena.


----------



## pollastre (27 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aceptadas.
> 
> Entienda que el hilo va rápido, y es comprensible que a uno se le pase una edición de post. Sobre todo al sr. pollastre, que entre trades, gallos claudios y mesas rotas, no le queda mucho tiempo libre.




Es cierto, tiene razón el Sr. Hinel, su post estaba ya editado. Yo he usado el post de DON Piratón para responder, de ahí el "cruce".

Bien, visto que aquí no hay follón ni pelea, voy a tener que buscarme alguna otra cosa. Voy a insultar un poco a FranR, a ver qué responde ::::


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Para el IBEX no existe el efecto de la gravedad...se va a ir para arriba, a menos no va a ir...pensad que no hay cortos y el que compra a este precio no va a vender por menos...


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Señor, el sargento hizo sonar su silbato de carga, y como buen soldado cargó en primer lugar contra la posición "engalanada". Parece que es un ataque táctico, sin mostrar al enemigo todo el músculo acumulado, pero se ha podido ver que la trinchera estaba bastante llena.



Qué me dicen...Bertok saltó de la trinchera???:8:

Y yo con estos pelos:cook:


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> ¿qué os parece REE?
> 
> Hoy ha sido de las que menos ha subido, pero está justo en el entorno 30 euros, un soporte que viene respetando bastante bien desde hace ya mucho tiempo.
> 
> Eso en cuanto a su cotización, porque como empresa yo creo que está claro que sus perspectivas son de las mejores dentro de lo que es IBex.



Es un excelente negocio como enagas pero mas endeudado. Por eso me gusta mas Enagas pero las dos estan protegidas por el gobierno ,trabajan exprimiendonos los euros por y para España


----------



## atman (27 Jul 2012)

Venga si luego a la tarde tengo un ratito les cuento lo que veo de malo de sara lee... basicamente no desarrollan negocio se dedican a trapichear con ellos...


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2012)

Salto del IBEX con más de 100 pipos de reward. Cierro día y dejo los drolos y amesas vigilando el patio y garrapiñando leuros.

Hamijo Great Profeta del Chonosimiento, yo ya salí .... le dejo al timón. Cuidado con las costas griegas.


----------



## pollastre (27 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué me dicen...Bertok saltó de la trinchera???:8:
> 
> Y yo con estos pelos:cook:




Y Bertok cogió su fusil....


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué me dicen...Bertok saltó de la trinchera???:8:
> 
> Y yo con estos pelos:cook:



Compró drolos, y bastantes. Le hemos calentado y le llegó el recibo de la luz y dicho, caramba .... estos tíos ganan dinero.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

"Dulce y glorioso es morir por la patria"

Creo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2012)

Y yo pienso (raro es), ¿no habrán prohibido los c-ortos para que los banquitos puedan deshacerse de sus participaciones industriales algo más arriba y así tener el gobierno que pedir menos dinero para el rescate de estos?

[mode conspiranoic combo Ibexesuntruño off]


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2012)

Lo mismo tengo que volver a abrir el chiringuito si el IBEX se pone a tiro .......


----------



## AssGaper (27 Jul 2012)

Pufff, hoy mi sesion ha sido de autentico infarto.

He llegado a ganar 850€ y haciendo el tonto he perdido 200,quedándose la cosa en 530€ de reward . He llegado a hacer una treintena de operaciones. Luego os paso unas imágenes de las operaciones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y Bertok cogió su fusil....



No se me olvidará nunca la noche de verano que ví esa película. Fue de casualidad haciendo zapping.

----------------------´´ç
ç+ñ´´´ñññññññññ (esto lo ha dicho mi gata )


El final es impresionante.....


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se me olvidará nunca la noche de verano que ví esa película. Fue de casualidad haciendo zapping.
> 
> ----------------------´´ç
> ç+ñ´´´ñññññññññ (esto lo ha dicho mi gata )
> ...



Pues tu gata escribe mejor que muchos del foro.:fiufiu:


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Y con mas sentido.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Si le viene bien un traje y corbata la ponemos de ministro o de presidente de ACS o Telefonica.


----------



## AssGaper (27 Jul 2012)

Mis operaciones hasta hace un rato:





Ver Imagen: http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/imagen/previo/thump_7874823trading.png


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2012)

ojo! Que está muy atenta a lo que decís!

ggggggggggggggggggggg (de nuevo ella)


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Jul 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Mis operaciones hasta hace un rato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se distingue nada...


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Venga si luego a la tarde tengo un ratito les cuento lo que veo de malo de sara lee... basicamente no desarrollan negocio se dedican a trapichear con ellos...



Lo que me interesa es ver los margenes de Hornimans., Intuyo que deben ser altos. En 20 bolsitas meten 30 gramos de te,tila....y luego lo venden a 1,7-1,9. Desde 1826 se han dedicado a las infusiones


----------



## AssGaper (27 Jul 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> No se distingue nada...



Tienes que pinchar en enlace y ampliarla.Donde subo las imagenes me sale asi de mal si pego el enlace tal cual. Lo que ves ahi en el post es la imagen previa.:S


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2012)

El IBEX se ha estampanado contra los máximos del día. Doble techo claro. Vamos a ver si vuelve a los 6380. Ahí habría que ver qué hace porque puede darse un garbeo más abajo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Jul 2012)

Esperemos que la salida de la trinchera no termine así...

Legends of the Fall - battle - YouTube


----------



## Disolucion (27 Jul 2012)

Declaraciones por aqui, declaraciones por alla... y luego los especuladores somos nosotros.
Bueno, por lo menos se mueve.


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ojo! Que está muy atenta a lo que decís!
> 
> ggggggggggggggggggggg (de nuevo ella)



Que bonita¡¡


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que me interesa es ver los margenes de Hornimans., Intuyo que deben ser altos. En 20 bolsitas meten 30 gramos de te,tila....y luego lo venden a 1,7-1,9. Desde 1826 se han dedicado a las infusiones



Yo le puedo decir en que empresa cotiza Hornimans.

Previo pago lógicamente.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gratoprotastejarpeño, a la luz de tu gran conosimiento me gustaría hacerle una pregunta que me intriga. Si no quiere sincerarse con luz y taquígrafos ante la gacelada ... le puedo enviar un privado (mensaje me refiero).
> 
> El tema es que creo que un tradel de éxito necesita estar totalmente desligado emocionalmente de los mercados y que tiene que tener la capasidad parasitaria de ser capaz de odiar hoy lo que ayer amaba. Es decir, pasar de ver 1000 pipos hacia abajo hoy a ver 1000 pipos hacia arriba mañana. ¿tomas algo?.
> 
> ...



a dado ustec en el clavo señol hojos antes que el cerebro , pero no es una cuestion de que la cosa cambie de forma imprevista , siempre la cosa estuvo controlada , estuvimos a punto de romper a la baja osea estuvimos en soporte y todo dependia de los gringos .

si servidor fuese una gacela como antes lo fue seguiria colto y sufriria no ojete calor sino ojete candor :S 

muchas gacelas asumen que el mercao tiene unos comportamientos erraticos y sencillamente se resignan , pero es solo cuestion de conocimiento y experiencia . 

las bolsas se pueden llegar a entender si te esfuerzas en aprenderlo todo , claro que servidor tiene una superior capacidad y por eso a ujtedeh les llevara mucho mas tiempo :rolleye:

es probable que no me entiendan porque lo hablo castellano , pero hay una frase que puede resumir muy bien el conocimiento supremo y es de los analistos .

" podemos justificar a posteriori los movimientos de la bolsa " eso simplemente significa falta de capacidad de los analistos , para el que lo sabe todo y lo ve todo es muy sencillo ganar platita


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jul 2012)

Madre mía.... Vengo de darme un garbeo por "Amistoso diálogo entre hombres y mujeres " y aquello es droga dura.


----------



## juanfer (27 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Para el IBEX no existe el efecto de la gravedad...se va a ir para arriba, a menos no va a ir...pensad que no hay cortos y el que compra a este precio no va a vender por menos...



Los SL son los que venden.


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

El objetivo de hace tiempo son los 9200, pero han hecho masacre gacelil antes de lanzar el cohete, como debe ser y será siempre.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Jul 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Madre mía.... Vengo de darme un garbeo por "Amistoso diálogo entre hombres y mujeres " y aquello es droga dura.



Aquello es una jaula de locos/as. Claro que meterse ahí estando a pocos meses de casarse no se yo si es muy buena idea...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jul 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Madre mía.... Vengo de darme un garbeo por "Amistoso diálogo entre hombres y mujeres " y aquello es droga dura.



resuma, resuma


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Yo le puedo decir en que empresa cotiza Hornimans.
> 
> Previo pago lógicamente.



La empresa se como se llama lo que no consigo es ver sus cuentas en business week ni tampoco encontrar la empresa en mi broker no se si es que cotiza con otro nombre.Usted pone la busqueda y yo el analisis


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La empresa se como se llama lo que no consigo es ver sus cuentas en business week ni tampoco encontrar la empresa en mi broker no se si es que cotiza con otro nombre.Usted pone la busqueda y yo el analisis



Todos esos datos los tengo. 

Además es imposible que en su bróker no le venga porque cotiza en el NYSE, no le digo más.


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Jul 2012)

¿Meperdíoalgo?
mardito verano


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

http://www.hornimans.com/nuestro-te/acerca-de-hornimans/

Solo a una persona se le ocurrio meter el te en bolsitas y distribuirlo....El resto simplemente copiaron su idea

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grupo_Danone

Solo a una persona se le ocurrio negociar con los tranvias y farmacias para conseguir una red de distribucion.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jul 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Aquello es una jaula de locos/as. Claro que meterse ahí estando a pocos meses de casarse no se yo si es muy buena idea...



Hay que saber los contras también... 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> resuma, resuma



Pues misóginos, trolls, mujeres lorealistas, un par de conspiranoicos... dándose estopa de la buena que ríase usted de Burbubolsa.

Me ha dado tiempo a hacer una foto rápida de la reunión en el post de "Por qué preferiría devorar a mi vecina que regalarle flores".


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Jul 2012)

*DE Master Blenders 1753 BV is a Netherlands-based company* engaged in the coffee industry, including beans, roast and ground, instants, single-serve coffee pads, portioned espresso and liquid coffee concentrates. In addition, it focuses on tea distribution. The Company offers such brands as Douwe Egberts, Merrild, Pickwick, *Hornimans and Pilao*, among others. DE Master Blenders 1753 BV distributes its products domestically, as well as abroad in 45 countries.
More from Reuters »


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

Bingo para el caballero.

Salió a Bolsa el 9 de Julio.


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> *DE Master Blenders 1753 BV is a Netherlands-based company* engaged in the coffee industry, including beans, roast and ground, instants, single-serve coffee pads, portioned espresso and liquid coffee concentrates. In addition, it focuses on tea distribution. The Company offers such brands as Douwe Egberts, Merrild, Pickwick, *Hornimans and Pilao*, among others. DE Master Blenders 1753 BV distributes its products domestically, as well as abroad in 45 countries.
> More from Reuters »



Muchas gracias.La puse esta mañana (esta en el hilo), pero en business week no esta. Supongo que tendre que bajarme las cuentas de la propia empresa si es que no las consigo en reuters o bloomberg


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias.La puse esta mañana (esta en el hilo), pero en business week no esta. Supongo que tendre que bajarme las cuentas de la propia web de la empresa o que por algun casual esten en reuters o bloomberg




En la página de la compañía tienes todos los datos.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jul 2012)

No me dirán que no empiezo bien el finde. BME, REP y GAS: pole, subpole y subsubpole...

Toma Inditex!!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

espero que la gente de burbujainfo haya cogido sitio para el brutal rally alcista :fiufiu:


----------



## matt (27 Jul 2012)

*Otra oportunidad.*

NUevos largos. Nos vamos. apostamos por un cierre semanal alcista o muy alcista.


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

Yo llevo BBVAses y Prisas.

Cargado hasta las trancas y compradas ayer a primera hora.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero que la gente de burbujainfo haya cogido sitio para el brutal rally alcista :fiufiu:


----------



## matt (27 Jul 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


>



Nos vamos a las presidenciales de USA....con las bolsas recuperando y algunas muy alcistas.
Vender, ahora, es dejar de ganar casi siempre.
Mis apuestas locales: SAN , IBE Y REP


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Dato usano en 5 minutos.

Cuidado con las curvas


----------



## Lechu (27 Jul 2012)

BUENAS .

No se si esta ya


España ha reconocido por primera vez que necesitará un rescate total de la UE y el FMI de 300.000 millones si los costes de la deuda permanecen insosteniblemente altos, según publica Reuters citando a fuentes de la Eurozona.

La abdicación se habría producido finalmente en la reunión que mantuvieron el martes pasado Luis de Guindos, ministro de Economía español, y Wolfgang Schäuble, ministro de Finanzas alemán.


España habló con Alemania el martes de un posible rescate de 300.000 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

Debe romper los 6500 para iniciar movimiento alcista hoy, si la resistencia aguanta, lateral hasta el cierre y a esperar a la semana que viene.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

padentro con 4.000 IBE


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

jajajajaja Que sentido del humor tiene Ana Botella...Si por las calles de Madrid bebes una lata de cerveza te multaran con 600 eu pero si te fumas un porro la multa solo asciendera a 300


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

Hoy hemos hecho un nuevo record guiness (mas de 5.700.000 de parados)


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

PIB gUSAno 1,5% mejol de lo esperado que era 1,4% :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> jajajajaja Que sentido del humor tiene Ana Botella...Si por las calles de Madrid bebes una lata de cerveza te multaran con 600 eu pero si te fumas un porro la multa solo asciendera a 300





La lata se la puedes tirar a la cabeza pero el porro no. Es simplemente una medida de protección personal.


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

Revisado al alza al 2%


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

como se nota la jornada intensiva de los viernes....jejeje


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Jul 2012)

Hoy es algo así como el día más aburrido de la historia no?

Los viernes los mercados están pensando en el fin de semana tb.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Yap, esperemos le de a Pepón por animar el cotarro....


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Si antes hablo.....vamos gamesita hija mia......


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

ojete frescor intenso pa tos los largos :Baile:

menuda mielda de foro , no podia entrar :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

don jato, ustec se queda largo o se baja antes del cierre?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> don jato, ustec se queda largo o se baja antes del cierre?



quedo largo con un par de huevos , esto es un BRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA :baba:

no quiero perderme algun gap al alza , mantenemos lo menos toda la siguiente semana :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> quedo largo con un par de huevos , esto es un BRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA :baba:
> 
> no quiero perderme algun gap al alza , mantenemos lo menos toda la siguiente semana :Baile:



eso, eso....con un par:Aplauso:

yo también mantengo, evitaré tentaciones de vender:rolleye:

y no me hable de gaps al alza:baba:


----------



## Sipanha (27 Jul 2012)

Viendo el Jato fan club que se ha creado propongo cambiar el insigne nombre del hilo a:

Jilo Mithico: Abeis visto al Jato? ::


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

6500 rotos... tramazo al alza. Objetivo diario 6650.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Vamos, joder.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

por fin voy a recuperar los horos que nos robaron :S


----------



## diosmercado (27 Jul 2012)

Un saludo desde tierras sorianas, una maravilla esto del 3G con el portatil (hasta ahora no lo habia probado).

Cuidado con lo que desean, España es un pais oficialmente rescatado.

MV, no eres digno de ningun tipo de respeto ni de palabra, intoxicador. Y los que le dan coba parte de culpa hay.

Un saludo.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

lo perdido con el mini "sell off" de bankinter de las 10:15 justo para saltarme el SL recuperado ya con las IBE compradas hace un rato...

y mientras tocándome con gamesa...


----------



## nominefi (27 Jul 2012)

buenas a todos

A ver si algun alma caritativa ilustra a este vuestro humilde aprendiz, ansioso de vuestra nunca bien valorada sapiencia.

Que es lo que prohibió el gobierno? comprar y vender en el día? si compro por ejemplo hoy SAN las podría vender el martes si me interesara?

Gracias


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Probando con unos cortos en ibex y dax

Es que me va la marcha :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

yo voy apalancao y dopao en el ibex , es lo que toca cuando nos dan un movimiento tan claro como el del ibex , cierre de coltos yo te imboko 8:


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

nominefi dijo:


> buenas a todos
> 
> A ver si algun alma caritativa ilustra a este vuestro humilde aprendiz, ansioso de vuestra nunca bien valorada sapiencia.
> 
> ...



No, no prohibieron eso, eso simplemente dicen de subirle los impuestos. Prohibieron ponerse corto, esto es, ganar dinero si algo baja de precio.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Un saludo desde tierras sorianas, una maravilla esto del 3G con el portatil (hasta ahora no lo habia probado).
> 
> Cuidado con lo que desean, España es un pais oficialmente rescatado.
> 
> ...



Otro desde 3G....ojo no tengas el torrent o ares activado para que se conecte automáticamente...

En cuanto a lo del jato.....no es dar coba, el tío anima el cotarro y nunca están de más otras opiniones. Ustec no sé si estaba por aquí, pero hace tiempo le nombramos mascota del hilo....::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Probando con unos cortos en ibex y dax



que ganas de ir contra la tendencia :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Probando con unos cortos en ibex y dax
> 
> Es que me va la marcha :Baile:



Cortos en ibex como?? COn broker extranjero?:


----------



## Misterio (27 Jul 2012)

> Me gustaría....	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Todos dicen que van a hacer lo que sea para salvar al euro, Merkel, Hollande, el gobierno, el BCE, que bonito sería que dijeran que van a hacer lo que sea para que nadie pase hambre en la eurozona, para que las empresas solventes dejen de cerrar por falta de liquidez, para que el paro no sea astronómico, para que los ancianos vuelvan a sonreír, para que los jóvenes vuelvan a tener esperanza. El euro solo es un instrumento que se suponía nos iba a hacer más felices, si cuando dicen harán lo que sea salvar al euro, bienvenidas sean las palabras.



Que demagogo es el Cárpatos este madre mía, el que esta pidiendo todo el día que le den a la impresora para su propio beneficio.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

ya dije que por un lado va el trolleo y por otro las operativas , ayer palme 7 pipos del sp500 1341-1348 y hoy aguante con dos cojones mis largos ibex 6395 , MV no engaña al personal :no:


----------



## nominefi (27 Jul 2012)

Muchas gracias patilltoes, pues una pena pq se me pasó el arroz de comprarlas antes de ayer, aunque no me atreví pq leia por aqui que las veian en menos de 3 no tardando, las del SAN digo.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Jul 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Que demagogo es el Cárpatos este madre mía, el que esta pidiendo todo el día que le den a la impresora para su propio beneficio.



Ese personaje como otros va a comer mierda a paletadas. No hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver. Que cree la gente, que esto va de gratis o que? con la confirmacion del prestamo a esta escoria llamada españa, lo que hemos visto es una mamuski, y ahora viene la enculada total.

Como decia mi abuela, sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Que demagogo es el Cárpatos este madre mía, el que esta pidiendo todo el día que le den a la impresora para su propio beneficio.



Que le den a la impresora:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

no tengais miedo coño , esto no para hasta los 7200 como minimo :Baile:


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Bonita cita de Cárpatos de Serenitymarkets.com:

"Todos dicen que van a hacer lo que sea para salvar al euro, Merkel, Hollande, el gobierno, el BCE, que bonito sería que dijeran que van a hacer lo que sea para que nadie pase hambre en la eurozona, para que las empresas solventes dejen de cerrar por falta de liquidez, para que el paro no sea astronómico, para que los ancianos vuelvan a sonreír, para que los jóvenes vuelvan a tener esperanza. El euro solo es un instrumento que se suponía nos iba a hacer más felices, si cuando dicen harán lo que sea salvar al euro, bienvenidas sean las palabras."

Tiene toda la puta razón... Gracias Cárpatos...


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

*6604*

frescor, frescor....:Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

pvtas drolas y guanesas...estancadas se hallan....incluso guanesa en negatifo....manda cojones


----------



## jayco (27 Jul 2012)

AIREEEE y 10 guanorecteres


----------



## diosmercado (27 Jul 2012)

Bueno corto y cierro. Que tengan suerte, y repito, ojo con lo que desean...


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Cortos en ibex como?? COn broker extranjero?:



El broker de forex con el que trabajo permite abrir cortos en el cfd del ibex. En la comunicación oficial de la CNMV no prohibía cortos a los creadores de mercado ( Market Makers).
De todas maneras un forero ha reportado sus ganancias en el día de hoy, de aproximadamente 1000 euros y ha comprado y vendido el ibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

se desinfla , cierro largos ibex 6395-6570 el lunes reanudamos :Baile:


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que ganas de ir contra la tendencia :ouch:



Sentado en mis cortos ::


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

Cierre de posiciones de cagones, los peces gordos siguen dentro.

Va a cerrar en todo lo alto.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Cierre de posiciones de cagones, los peces gordos siguen dentro.
> 
> Va a cerrar en todo lo alto.



no le sobra razon


----------



## atman (27 Jul 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Mis operaciones hasta hace un rato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sí que le dá usted cera...


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

Ahora viene el arreón a los 6650.

Para confirmar movimiento alcista a los 7200 debe cerrar por encima de los 6610.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se desinfla , cierro largos ibex 6395-6570 el lunes reanudamos :Baile:



don jato que se nos va a perder el galp al alza:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

servidor solo hizo una unica operativa y gano unos euritos 8:

entre medias me fui pal banco , luego a comprar zumitos y 120 flexiones :fiufiu:


----------



## jayco (27 Jul 2012)

Yo hasta que no lo vea por encima de 6800 no me creo nada.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Jul 2012)

Marchando una de maquillaje Margaret Astora para 'boostear' la carrera hacia la casa blanca de Obama::



muertoviviente dijo:


> PIB gUSAno 1,5% mejol de lo esperado que era 1,4% :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Marchando una de maquillaje Margaret Astora para 'boostear' la carrera hacia la casa blanca de Obama::



obama va a comer bosta ? :


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> obama va a comer bosta ? :




ninini recuerdaaa no preguntaaa.....
Dar cera,pulir cera,dar cera,pulir cera...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDFK8m2UTuU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

creo que chocamos contra la mm50 y por ahi esta el central de bollinger , buena zona para descansar con una pequeña correccion


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

A ver si lo tiran ya y dejan de hacer el paripé


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

Estais todos con el culo apretado acojonados y deseando que caiga, lo llevais claro, vais a quedar fuera de juego.


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> La lata se la puedes tirar a la cabeza pero el porro no. Es simplemente una medida de protección personal.



Nunca podran quitarnos las coca-colas 
Otra menida escandalosa donde las haya: Estan pensando sancionar a un grupo de bomberos con 3 años sin empleo ni sueldo por comer un bocata en la plaza del pueblo con el uniforme puesto el dia de su patrono


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Estais todos con el culo apretado acojonados y deseando que caiga, lo llevais claro, vais a quedar fuera de juego.



no girara a bajista pero si se puede tomar un descansito


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Nunca podran quitarnos las coca-colas
> Otra menida escandalosa donde las haya: Esran pensando sancionar a los bomberos con 3 años de empleo y sueldo por comer un bocata en la plaza del pueblo con el uniforme puesto el dia de su patrono



Lo he visto, por lo visto en Castellón.

Dicen algo así como que "por realizar una actividad diferente a la de bombero con el traje oficial".

Y se tomaron un bocata en la plaza del pueblo.....

Es de locos.


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no girara a bajista pero si se puede tomar un descansito



Pero si alguno dice que ha pillado el micro.tramo, es por pura suerte y por cada micro.tramo que pìlla, pierde 10.


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Estais todos con el culo apretado acojonados y deseando que caiga, lo llevais claro, vais a quedar fuera de juego.



No es así, sólo que me jode que vacilen al personal con noticias gilipollescas de la merkel y demás, cuando son cuentos chinos, está claro que no les interesa seguir prestando a derrochadores y dilapidadores de leuros.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Pero si alguno dice que ha pillado el micro.tramo, es por pura suerte y por cada micro.tramo que pìlla, pierde 10.



exacto , aun asi creo que era la zona donde soltar y esperar una pequeña correccion , mm50 y central de bollinger nos tiran


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Pero si alguno dice que ha pillado el micro.tramo, es por pura suerte y por cada micro.tramo que pìlla, pierde 10.



¿No sabes lo que es el trading intradiario no?

En un mismo día la tendencia en gráfico de 1 ó 5 minutos cambia multitud de veces dentro de una tendencia predominante de más largo plazo.

Cualquier persona que lleve tiempo en el mundillo te demuestra que se puede hacer dinero intradía.


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> No es así, sólo que me jode que vacilen al personal con noticias gilipollescas de la merkel y demás, cuando son cuentos chinos, está claro que no les interesa seguir prestando a derrochadores y dilapidadores de leuros.



¿Alguien ha prestado algo a España hoy? ¿Crees que lo hacen por España? ¿Tan intoxicados están los medios de desinformación españoles?.

El contagio ha llegado a Alemania, donde el Bund se está resintiendo, esto lo están haciendo por ellos, porque España tiene de principales acreedores a Alemania y Francia, por eso la noticia de Le Monde, no van a ayudar a España, van a ayudarse a ellos mismos, ahora bien, con la ayuda veremos que hace MARIGUANO.

Estas semanas no van de farol, aprovechan que hasta agosto (finales) no hay más emisión de deuda, a finales de agosto veremos si siguen igual.


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> ¿No sabes lo que es el trading intradiario no?
> 
> En un mismo día la tendencia en gráfico de 1 ó 5 minutos cambia multitud de veces dentro de una tendencia predominante de más largo plazo.
> 
> Cualquier persona que lleve tiempo en el mundillo te demuestra que se puede hacer dinero intradía.



Lo que ustec diga. Llamaré a Pobretón Arjam a ver que me cuenta de push my limits.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Por aquí hubo un silodeciayoista que pronosticaba los mínimos del ibex para julio....julio ha pasado dejando atrás los 5.900 y muy cerca de los 6.500.

Yo le imboco Mulder, ha ido todo como usted esperaba?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

hay los tradels intradiarios  

hoy con una solo operacion me e levantado el 27% de mi capital y estoy tranquilisimo y fresquisimo , no me quiero ni imaginar como estaran los tradels que operan como ametralladoras , van a necesitar una droga muy buena :ouch:


----------



## @@strom (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay los tradels intradiarios
> 
> hoy con una solo operacion me e levantado el 27% de mi capital y estoy tranquilisimo y fresquisimo , no me quiero ni imaginar como estaran los tradels que operan como ametralladoras , van a necesitar una droga muy buena :ouch:



Usted siempre gana.
¿Ya no nos vamos al megaguano de hace dos dias?

El foro quiere saber......


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay los tradels intradiarios
> 
> hoy con una solo operacion me e levantado el 27% de mi capital y estoy tranquilisimo y fresquisimo , no me quiero ni imaginar como estaran los tradels que operan como ametralladoras , van a necesitar una droga muy buena :ouch:



Enhorabuena Gato. Entrar a por las manzanas y salir. Así se hace.


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

El que entró corto en máximos qué... ¿Le han petado ahora el stop?


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

alla vamos....

Esos zombis largos.....síganme ::


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> El que entró corto en máximos qué... ¿Le han petado ahora el stop?



Yo mantengo cortos en ibex ahora mismo +20euros. Ah! y trabajo sin SL


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Yo mantengo cortos en ibex ahora mismo +20euros. Ah! y trabajo sin SL



+15 y bajando.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

no veo guano por ningun lado para el ibex , pero si que veo alta probabilidad de pequeña correccion para el lunes , el central de bollinger y la mm50 estan por la zona 6600 .

veremos como va la cosa para reanudar la despiadada estrategia alcista


----------



## boquiman (27 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> +15 y bajando.



Gracias por el tiempo real, voy a tener que dejar de pagarlo al broker


----------



## @@strom (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no veo guano por ningun lado para el ibex , pero si que veo alta probabilidad de pequeña correccion para el lunes , el central de bollinger y la mm50 estan por la zona 6600 .
> 
> veremos como va la cosa para reanudar la despiadada estrategia alcista



Pero usted se posicionó corto en el spx y nos decía que nos ibamos al megaguano.
Yo recuerdo...


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

Cierre por encima de 6610, indican 7200 para la semana que viene, ni más, ni menos.

Si cierra por debajo, deja un doji e indecisión.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Corto futuro sp500 1369 poco apalancamiento


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Pero usted se posicionó corto en el spx y nos decía que nos ibamos al megaguano.
> Yo recuerdo...




Yo lo que veo de MV es que hace una "foto de mercado" cuando da la opinión y marca la tendencia del mercado. Por supuesto y ahora más que nunca noticias bomba hacen saltar por los aires todas las previsiones mejor fundadas. Por eso hay que seguirlo (como a muchos), día a día. Si pestañeas te lo pierdes, como la F-1.

¿Alguien ha probado a seguirlo? Ojo, cerrando las operaciones cuando las hace él.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Pero usted se posicionó corto en el spx y nos decía que nos ibamos al megaguano.
> Yo recuerdo...



si y gane platita con los cortos en sp500 salvo el ultimo que palme 7 pipos , casi rompimos soportes pero los soportes aguantaron asi que toca adaptarse a la situacion


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

Bailar pegados es bailar, na ni no ni no ni no ni no.

Ahora todos los acojoneitors que cerraron a entrar a última hora, venga que se acaba el papel, vamos, vamos corred insensatos.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Bailar pegados es bailar, na ni no ni no ni no ni no.
> 
> Ahora todos los acojoneitors que cerraron a entrar a última hora, venga que se acaba el papel, vamos, vamos corred insensatos.



los gringos estan en resistencia , pueden tener una correccion , lo de la correccion para el lunes en europa no lo digo en broma


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos estan en resistencia , pueden tener una correccion , lo de la correccion para el lunes en europa no lo digo en broma



Esos momentos de indecisión de los analistas técnicos son los preferidos para comer gacelas asadas de nivel medio, no gacelillas perdidas, las gacelas de carteras +50k, son las ideales para éste momento.


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Yo lo que veo de MV es que hace una "foto de mercado" cuando da la opinión y marca la tendencia del mercado. Por supuesto y ahora más que nunca noticias bomba hacen saltar por los aires todas las previsiones mejor fundadas. Por eso hay que seguirlo (como a muchos), día a día. Si pestañeas te lo pierdes, como la F-1.
> 
> ¿Alguien ha probado a seguirlo? Ojo, cerrando las operaciones cuando las hace él.



Las sesiones de ayer y hoy tenian bastantes probabilidades de ser atipicas como la del viernes y el lunes. Tengo ganas de ver que han hecho los cortos, como es normal en este pais hasta el lunes o martes la cnmv no hara publicos los datos


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

gamesa no seas pvta, te estás rajando...


----------



## TIPOA (27 Jul 2012)

Oñiooooooo
el CaraLibro cayendo hoy a mínimos con un 14,25% de caída....


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

orden de venta a IBE, las 4.000 compradas esta mañana a 2,835 las intentamos vender a 2,905.

clin clin caja, a ver si se cruza...

anyway seguimos montados en guanesa


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Jul 2012)

Hoy la subasta será????


----------



## atman (27 Jul 2012)

Ponzi, en Business Week sólo he podido encontrar esto:
CoffeeCompany B.V.: Private Company Information - Businessweek

me temo que Master Blenders esté aún fuera del radar del BW. Empezó a cotizar a principios de este mes y no presentará cuentas hasta septiembre. Si quiere buscar sus cuentas tendrá que irse (y creerse) la información del folleto de salida a bolsa.

https://europeanequities.nyx.com/sites/europeanequities.nyx.com/files/d.e_master_blenders_1753_n.v._prospectus.pdf

Si le echa un vistazo encontrará algo del tipo de mamoneo al que me refería...

...y verá que Hornimans, como tal, sólo es española. En otros países se vende como Pickwick. (a ver si así alguien más le comenta cosas sobre el posicionamiento). 

En las páginas 20, 59 y ss. del folleto tiene los números que interesan.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hoy la subasta será????



movidota :fiufiu:


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

jOJOJOo rompiendo en Subasta Bbva los 5.12 cerramos por encima de los 6610 parece...


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (27 Jul 2012)

6618. No tengo más que decir por hoy. Objetivo cumplido con creces y sigo en mercado.

Próximo objetivo 7200.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

cerramo en maximos mi arma :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Jul 2012)

a mí me extraña el precio del oro no esta participando en la fiesta


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

El finde puede haber alguna noticia que anime esto el lunes....que lo anime para arriba o para abajo, vamos...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

ibex al cierre supera la mm50 pero se queda debajo del central de bollinger


----------



## Kenpachi (27 Jul 2012)

Que vergüenza de indice tenemos. No llega ni a la categoría de chicharro.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a mí me extraña el precio del oro no esta participando en la fiesta



el horos a sido frenado por la banda alta de bollinger vamos que no le veo recorrido y puede que distribuyan a estos precios o que directamente guaneen


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ponzi, en Business Week sólo he podido encontrar esto:
> CoffeeCompany B.V.: Private Company Information - Businessweek
> 
> me temo que Master Blenders esté aún fuera del radar del BW. Empezó a cotizar a principios de este mes y no presentará cuentas hasta septiembre. Si quiere buscar sus cuentas tendrá que irse (y creerse) la información del folleto de salida a bolsa.
> ...



Muchas gracias .No me suele gustar la informacion propagandistica que se difunde en las salida a bolsa, suele estar muy manipulada. Voy a mirar el folleto pero casi me fio mas de las cuentas auditadas que presenten en sept


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ponzi, en Business Week sólo he podido encontrar esto:
> CoffeeCompany B.V.: Private Company Information - Businessweek
> 
> me temo que Master Blenders esté aún fuera del radar del BW. Empezó a cotizar a principios de este mes y no presentará cuentas hasta septiembre. Si quiere buscar sus cuentas tendrá que irse (y creerse) la información del folleto de salida a bolsa.
> ...




Vaya diferencia con los folletos españoles. He visto alguna cosa que me mosquea (Margenes,coste laboral,formas de financiacion) pero al margen de eso no es una mala empresa. En primer lugar tanto en 2009 como en 2010 los margenes brutos superaban la barrera del 40% sin embargo es llegar a 2011 y cada trimestre han presentado margenes cada vez mas bajos 39%,37%,36% y el negocio no es que vaya mal de hecho sus ventas se han incrementado cerca de un 10% en el ultimo año. Pasa exactamente igual con el margen del Ebit 2009,2010=15%. 2011=12,8%..El cash flow de operaciones ha caido un 23% en el ultimo año aun asi sigue siendo un 44% mas elevado que en 2009. No me gusta que el coste laboral sea tan elevado en funcion del nargen bruto creo que no es algo sano para la empresa ni que tampoco el cash flow de financiacion sea mas elevado que el de operaciones.Por el lado positivo tienen 1342 mill en caja exactamente el doble que en 2010. Comprada a buenos precios puede que no sea un mal negocio (unos 1000 y pico mill)


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

Por cierto felicidades a los Repsoleros. A medio plazo dara unas cuantas alegrias eso si entre medias habra un poco de volatilidad  Aunque los los prox 2-3 años los div se vean mermados esta cotizando a precios muy ridiculos sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta que tiene el 30% de gas natural y que gas natural tiene mas de 6000 mill en caja. Si juntamos la caja de Repsol y la de Gas, el negocio de Repsol esta practicamente regalado


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto felicidades a los Repsoleros. A medio plazo dara unas cuantas alegrias eso si entre medias habra un poco de volatilidad



No sé si hay alguno aparte de un servidor. De todas formas, aun estamos bien en rojo. Primer paquete a unos 19 y segundo sobre los 14. Al menos tenemos 32 acciones más, vía dividendo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé si hay alguno aparte de un servidor. De todas formas, aun estamos bien en rojo. Primer paquete a unos 19 y segundo sobre los 14. Al menos tenemos 32 acciones más, vía dividendo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Personalmente creo que es bastante probable que sera una de las empresa del ibex que mas se revalorice en un periodo inferior a 5 años . Tb sera la menos apta para cardiacos. Al reducir de forma considerable su div fluctuara de forma muy bestia igual que en renta fija fluctuan las obligaciones cuando el tipo de interes varia de forma significativa. Lo que mas me gusta de la empresa es su valor oculto (Caja,Gas natural,Tasa de reposicion de pozos petroliferos)


----------



## Sipanha (27 Jul 2012)

Atención... pedrada a los máximos, 1382 en estos momentos.

Vamos que nos vamos. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Jul 2012)

Hola a todos. Llevamos dos días negros en este hilo guanista 

Ponedle cinco estrellas que no hay forma de encontrarlo con cuatro en el principal


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jul 2012)

Los que vayan cortos, no miren las gráficas ahora


----------



## Sipanha (27 Jul 2012)

1386, vamos a todo tren hacia la gran resisténcia en 1393... me caguento, van como motos, me da a mi que vamos a recortar antes de lo que pensaba.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

que cabrone salto stop ::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jul 2012)

Es triste que ni las caralibro se anoten subida...


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2012)

Abrimos First Solar con stop ajustado.


----------



## Sipanha (27 Jul 2012)

Hemos parado en 1388, 1 punto por encima del fibo en 1387.

Biba el fibo y las muhere! ::


----------



## Namreir (27 Jul 2012)

Una pregunta. Suponed que por alguna casualidad la prima de riesgo bajase a menos de 200 puntos y que el bono a 10 años estuviese por debajo del 4%. ¿Hasta donde creeis que podria subir el IBEX? ¿Por encima del 10.000?

Antes de que me aticeis de lo lindo. No creo que vaya a pasar. Solo es una pregunta hipotetica en un escenario hipotetico.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Pandoro se esta poniendo fino


----------



## Namreir (27 Jul 2012)

Por cierto, sube de lo lindo el S&P y el Nasdaq, pero CARALIBRO se sigue desplomando. Hoy ha alcanzado minimos hitoricos. Me da que termina el verano por debajo de los 10 dolares. Menuda estafa.

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

He leido que el gato ha incremenrado un 27% su patrimonio en un solo dia??? Mv supongo que al fin te dignaras a dar algun thanks o por lo menos invita a algun gintonic  

Eso si el gintonic Tanquerey 

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=DEO:US


----------



## Sipanha (27 Jul 2012)

Lo de caralibro estaba cantao en este hilo desde que se supo lo del IPO.

Grafiquilla de lo que está por venir:


----------



## Janus (27 Jul 2012)

Namreir dijo:


> Una pregunta. Suponed que por alguna casualidad la prima de riesgo bajase a menos de 200 puntos y que el bono a 10 años estuviese por debajo del 4%. ¿Hasta donde creeis que podria subir el IBEX? ¿Por encima del 10.000?
> 
> Antes de que me aticeis de lo lindo. No creo que vaya a pasar. Solo es una pregunta hipotetica en un escenario hipotetico.



Difícil es que alguien pueda decir que va a pasar pero al menos yo pienso, o mejor dicho dudo que el mínimo del ciclo haya sido 6000. Puede ser que se genere un amplio y gran rectángulo de consolidación para más adelante (bastantes meses) se vaya a buscar un mínimo por debajo de esa pauta de precios.


----------



## Namreir (27 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Lo de caralibro estaba cantao en este hilo desde que se supo lo del IPO.
> 
> Grafiquilla de lo que está por venir:



La grafica esta muy bien, y el analisis tecnico tb. Pero como salga el pelorubio del BuBa diciendo Nein, Nein, Nein, esto se va a tomar por culo en menos tiempo del que tardas en dar al enter para anular las ordenes.


----------



## Sipanha (27 Jul 2012)

Namreir dijo:


> La grafica esta muy bien, y el analisis tecnico tb. Pero como salga el pelorubio del BuBa diciendo Nein, Nein, Nein, esto se va a tomar por culo en menos tiempo del que tardas en dar al enter para anular las ordenes.



Eso mismo es lo que hay pintado, la gran resisténcia Janusiana en los 1393.

Me voy a mojar:

El lunes subimos, tocamos los 1393 y se desatan los infiernos. ::


----------



## carvil (27 Jul 2012)

::::

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRPlyYWpBZQ?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRPlyYWpBZQ?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


Salu2


----------



## Namreir (27 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Eso mismo es lo que hay pintado, la gran resisténcia Janusiana en los 1393.
> 
> Me voy a mojar:
> 
> El lunes subimos, tocamos los 1393 y se desatan los infiernos. ::



Mi sensacion es que dependemos del rubio del BuBa. Si dice JA

[YOUTUBE]nNLfL7d2k-8[/YOUTUBE]

Pero como diga NEIN

[YOUTUBE]YZ49BG4eBSo[/YOUTUBE]

Y aqui no vale analisis ninguno, lo que necesitamos es una sonda mental tipo ASIMOV.


----------



## Sipanha (27 Jul 2012)

Namreir dijo:


> Mi sensacion es que dependemos del rubio del BuBa. Si dice JA
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nNLfL7d2k-8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Es al revés hamijo, los leóncios mueven el mercado y usan las notícias para "cubrir" el movimiento.

Ejemplo:
Draghi ha dicho lo mismo que ha dicho siempre, nada nuevo, no ha propuesto NI UNA sola medida, zero, nada, y sin embargo , patapum.

Se sube porque los leoncios quieren que suba, nada más.


----------



## Namreir (27 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Es al revés hamijo, los leóncios mueven el mercado y usan las notícias para "cubrir" el movimiento.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> Draghi ha dicho lo mismo que ha dicho siempre, nada nuevo, no ha propuesto NI UNA sola medida, zero, nada, y sin embargo , patapum.
> ...



Draghi domingo: El BCE no está para resolver problemas financieros de los países.

Draghi jueves: Haré lo que haya que hacer para salvar al euro y créanme, será suficiente.


----------



## Misterio (27 Jul 2012)

Namreir dijo:


> Draghi domingo: El BCE no está para resolver problemas financieros de los países.
> 
> Draghi jueves: Haré lo que haya que hacer para salvar al euro y créanme, será suficiente.



Preparando la quiebra de Grecia y su salida del €¿?


----------



## Namreir (27 Jul 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Preparando la quiebra de Grecia y su salida del €¿?



Grecia hace tiempo que esta quebrda, lo que estan dilucidando es si echan a los griegos al egeo o importan leones para que se los coman.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2012)

Paso a saludar.

Los cortos son netamente peligrosos. El mercado ha cambiado claramente para unas cuantas semanas.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera y enhorabuena a los larguistas ::


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar.
> 
> Los cortos son netamente peligrosos. El mercado ha cambiado claramente para unas cuantas semanas.
> 
> Tengan cuidado ahí fuera y enhorabuena a los larguistas ::



Gracias señor, pero no se olvide de ordenar retirada... cuando toque.


----------



## Kaoska_p (27 Jul 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hola a todos. Llevamos dos días negros en este hilo guanista
> 
> Ponedle cinco estrellas que no hay forma de encontrarlo con cuatro en el principal



Los días negros los llevan únicamente los que sólo ven un lado del mercado, el corto.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Gracias señor, pero no se olvide de ordenar retirada... cuando toque.



Si todo va bien se puede llegar a 7100 o así.

Lleven el paracaidas puesto porque en ese nivel se producirán oscilaciones fuertes (-400 pipos).

Si llega hasta ahí, le hemos sacado una buena rentabilidad.


----------



## tarrito (27 Jul 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hola a todos. Llevamos dos días negros en este hilo guanista
> 
> Ponedle cinco estrellas que no hay forma de encontrarlo con cuatro en el principal



sus ordenes! votado 5 estrellas con todos los multinicks 8: :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (27 Jul 2012)

Y el S&P sigue subiendo. En este momento 1388.95.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2012)

Las próximas 3 jornadas son importantes para ver si Mario ha conseguido descorrelacionar al culibex&cia del SP.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Habra que seguir al mercado.

Eso si, que los largos no nos olidemos que estamos invirtiendo en el indice de un pais quebrado.

Vigilen su ojal que pandoro tiene una sonrisa tranquilizadora pero no perdona.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Habra que seguir al mercado.
> 
> Eso si, que los largos no nos olidemos que estamos invirtiendo en el indice de un pais quebrado.
> 
> Vigilen su ojal que pandoro tiene una sonrisa tranquilizadora pero no perdona.



El movimiento es muy probable que sea el bueno, teniendo claro que habrá que bajarse del tren.

Finales de septiembre van a ser muy duros para el culibex. Es posible que el bobierno no sea capaz de aguantar.


----------



## Sipanha (27 Jul 2012)

Namreir dijo:


> Y el S&P sigue subiendo. En este momento 1388.95.



Recuerde que si hoy lo hubiesen querido tirar, solamente tendrían que haber dicho que Super Mario no ha puesto ni una sola medida real encima de la mesa, y esa habría sido la excusa.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jul 2012)

Que silencio más inquietante...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que silencio más inquietante...



cuando sube la bolsa baja la volatilidad , lo mismo en el foro


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que silencio más inquietante...



Estamos hipnotizados viendo la escalada del SP, casi no me lo creo:8:
¿El gato iba corto?


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Iba corto ddecia, hablaba de no se que central de bollinger o algo asi...


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2012)

El que vaya corto se va a arrepentir.

Han sacado al 7º de caballería.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Jul 2012)

Uf, gran dilema ¿Hay que dejar largos abiertos o cierro por ser viernes? que nunca se sabe que gansada pasará el fin de semana


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jul 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Estamos hipnotizados viendo la escalada del SP, casi no me lo creo:8:
> ¿El gato iba corto?



Sí, desde los 72 creo


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Bueno, informo:

He ampliado posiciones en IBE (a 2.821€) y BME (a 15.390€). Para la jubilacion. A ver que tal y a esperar al proximo catacrack para pillar mas.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Y FB por los suelos. Cuando llegue a 8$ me pillo alguna, no sea que encuentren un modelo de negocio viable y acabe dando el petardazo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2012)

Después de saltarme el stop a principios de semana estoy dentro hace dos días en Joyglobal (JOY) 51,16 aprox.

Pondremos un Stop profit por si bajase y me quedo dentro hasta diós sabe cuando, puede ser 1 dia, 1 semana, 1 mes.....iremos viendo....objetivo +10%, iremos observando.

Saludos


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

Ojo a poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta. No perdamos la perspectiva.
El negocio de iberdrola en España esta francamente mal y esta muy endeudada (La subida a la colina no va a ser un camino de rosas). Esta cotizando con descuentos cercanos al 40% pero es porque durante los próximos dos años va a tener que hacer frente a unos cuantos desafios.
Las energéticas españolas están muy baratas y no deberían faltar en una cartera de largo plazo pero a corto plazo la prudencia manda diversificar la cartera 

Ver archivo adjunto acciones.rar


En 2011

30000 mill de deuda
2000 mill de caja


----------



## diosmercado (27 Jul 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-europa-intervenir-espana-proximas-horas.html


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Coincido plenamente con Ponzi. Incluyendo el paquete de hoy:
REE 21%
IBE 13%
ENG 13%
TEF 13% (ay que miedo)
BME 13%
ABE 9%
MCD 6%
RWE 5%
CAF 5%
PVA 2% (ay, ay, la puta ampliacion de capital)
------------

Estoy demasiado metido en utilities (51%) a ver si voy metiendo mas tiros en otras cosas y sobre todo en otros mercados.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ojo a poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta. No perdamos la perspectiva.
> El negocio de iberdrola en España esta francamente mal y esta muy endeudada (La subida a la colina no va a ser un camino de rosas). Esta cotizando con descuentos cercanos al 40% pero es porque durante los próximos dos años va a tener que hacer frente a unos cuantos desafios.
> Las energéticas españolas están muy baratas y no deberían faltar en una cartera de largo plazo pero a corto plazo la prudencia manda diversificar la cartera
> 
> ...



Por eso habrá que bajarse del tren en marcha y volver a esperarla.

De momento hay que aprovechar la ofensiva de Mario y sus amiguitos.


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Coincido plenamente con Ponzi. Incluyendo el paquete de hoy:
> REE 21%
> IBE 13%
> ENG 13%
> ...



Esas ABE te sobran de la cartera.

Me gusta.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Jul 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-europa-intervenir-espana-proximas-horas.html



Otra vez ....Noooooooooooo.

Que beben los viernes, seguro que no es nada de lo que recomiendan los ilustres foreros, sera garrafón


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

hay una posibilidad de guano gordo , lo huelo :S


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Coincido plenamente con Ponzi. Incluyendo el paquete de hoy:
> *REE 21%
> IBE 13%
> ENG 13%*
> ...



Es usted todo un patriota:no:
Abengoa esta muy barata pero yo no doy ni un duro por su negocio
Enagas, BME,CAF y PVA tienen un ratio caja/deuda que no esta nada mal


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esas ABE te sobran de la cartera.
> 
> Me gusta.



Es una empresa/chanchullo tremendo, pero la prefiero a ACS/FCC y demas. Tal vez un hueco mejor seria FER.

Y, en buena medida, las tengo para decirlo a un amigo catalan que me paga pasta cada vez que va a currar. ::::


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay una posibilidad de guano gordo , lo huelo :S



Jato, como se decidan a comprar bonos a lo bestia, a bajar los tipos de interés, ... vas a flipar.

El "creedme que va a ser suficiente" fue la clave que dió Mario.

Evidentemente no cambia apenas nada para el ciudadano español ahora que comienza de verdad su sufrimiento, pero verás con qué alegría lo celebran los mercados.

Es una verguenza pero es así.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es usted todo un patriota:no:
> Abengoa esta muy barata pero yo no doy ni un duro por su negocio
> Enagas, BME,CAF y PVA tienen un ratio caja/deuda que no esta nada mal



España esta barata, no voy a dejar que lo compren todo los alemanes. Y algun dia me tirare a la piscina y pillare las que andan siempre en subida libre (ITX, GRF, VIS).

A mi PVA me interesa mucho, creo que el negocio mola y a mi lo agro siempre me llama la atencion, pero la ampliacion salvaje de capital y unos bonos convertibles que rondan por ahi me llevan frito. No soy de ir poniendo pasta continuamente porque al gestor le de por ahi. Si con las AC y los convertibles sanean a fondo, entonces a lo mejor amplio. pero ya se vera.


----------



## Lovecraf (27 Jul 2012)

IBEX 35 Análisis Técnico escrito por Lone 

Ibex 35, análisis técnico | Mercados en Continuo


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Jato, como se decidan a comprar bonos a lo bestia, a bajar los tipos de interés, ... vas a flipar.
> 
> El "creedme que va a ser suficiente" fue la clave que dió Mario.
> 
> ...



a mi me vas a contar peskeñin , pero la clave la tienen los gringos , el que no hayan tenido su BIG GUANO es muy peligroso .

al ibex lo veo alcista con un par , pero mucho ojo a los gringos


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

viendo lo de londres solo se puede pensar en el end :S


----------



## ponzi (27 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> España esta barata, no voy a dejar que lo compren todo los alemanes. Y algun dia me tirare a la piscina y pillare las que andan siempre en subida libre (ITX, GRF, VIS).
> 
> A mi PVA me interesa mucho, creo que el negocio mola y a mi lo agro siempre me llama la atencion, pero la ampliacion salvaje de capital y unos bonos convertibles que rondan por ahi me llevan frito. No soy de ir poniendo pasta continuamente porque al gestor le de por ahi. Si con las AC y los convertibles sanean a fondo, entonces a lo mejor amplio. pero ya se vera.



PVA me habia equivocado con el ticker...creia que era otra empresa
A Pescanova creo que le han cerrado el grifo de la financiación

En 2011

Debian 760 mill
En caja tenian 144 mill

PESCANOVA SA (PVA:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Margen bruto 33%

En 2011 pagaron 55 mill via intereses (son 16 millones mas que en 2008)

Su valor contable son 18,50 pero ahora mismo en la situación que esta y con margenes inferiores al 40% creo va a tardar en llegar a ese precio. 
Eso si cada año su cifra de negocio se esta incrementando así que es probable que estos problemas eventuales sean solucionables, a mi me gustaba la empresa pero no sospechaba que la iban a cerrar la financiación


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Habian antecedentes de soluciones de este palo, asi que por eso tengo poco. A ver que pasa en otoño. Mientras hay otras cosas en el mercado.

En algun momento esta claro que metere las clasicas yanquis (KO, PEP, PG, etc, etc) y alemanas (industriales). Francesas hay interesantes, pero dicen que pasan de devolver la doble imposicion de los dividendos y eso si que me toca las narices.


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay una posibilidad de guano gordo , lo huelo :S



Nos hundimos a los infiernos este lunes?:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Nos hundimos a los infiernos este lunes?:



no lo creo , tal ves pequeña correccion , lo digo a mas largo plazo , es probable que no hayamos visto los minimos 

el ibex llega como minimo a los 7200 casi seguro


----------



## Sipanha (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *no lo creo* , *tal ves* pequeña correccion , lo digo a mas largo plazo , *es probable* que no hayamos visto los minimos
> 
> el ibex llega como minimo a los 7200 *casi seguro*



Dilo en tres palabras jato, NI PUTA IDEA!. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Coincido plenamente con Ponzi. Incluyendo el paquete de hoy:
> REE 21%
> IBE 13%
> ENG 13%
> ...



Apuesta todas las fichas por España, ...estando como estamos

esto si que es un patriota ::


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

Peeero todo son buenas noticias....el neuro no desaparecerá, las nubes son de algodón, llueven gominolas y el edificio del BCE está hecho de chocolate y turrón....

Jajaja. Puto corrector orto.gráfico del móvil...ha puesto neuro en vez de euro.....jajajaja. acierta de pleno. Lo dejó....


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Habian antecedentes de soluciones de este palo, asi que por eso tengo poco. A ver que pasa en otoño. Mientras hay otras cosas en el mercado.
> 
> En algun momento esta claro que metere las clasicas yanquis (KO, PEP, PG, etc, etc) y alemanas (industriales). Francesas hay interesantes, pero dicen que pasan de devolver la doble imposicion de los dividendos y eso si que me toca las narices.



Pues date prisa que en 2/3 meses el campo de algodón se va a convertir en minas al estilo bertok...


----------



## paulistano (27 Jul 2012)

Como mola esto, hablar es gratis y todo el mundo opina lo que cree que va a pasar. Me gusta. Luego se acertará o no, pero nos montamos nuestras pajas en la cabeza....

Mi apuesta....la euforia en España dura dos días...y visto cómo no les tiembla el pulso para llevar al SAN a 4 o IBE a 2,6...no me cabe duda que esto lo llevan a los 4.XXX...España está hecha una mierda...falta que caiga una pieza del dominó ibexiano para que un poco de pánico haga el trabajo.

Luego pasará lo que tenga que pasar y los que estemos equivocados diremos que "estaba descontado".

En honor al hilo me voy a poner un copazo...como soy más de whisky, Macallan 15 años que me regalaron...mientras veo los la inauguración de los juegos, me está gustando.

Pasen un buen finde.


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

Beba patxaran navarro y déjese de esas mariconadas para señoritas


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

pero las economias de los paises hasta ahora fueltes se esta resintiendo y ojo porque el imprimir no a fracasado en UK , el peligro de grecia y el de guerra con iran .

no creo que haya QE3 porque tenemos twist hasta fin de año , ademas cantaria mucho un QE3 tan cerca de las elecciones .

ahi va mi prediccion el sp500 se girara en un par de semanas desde los 1440 , el ibex lo hara desde los 7200 en un triple techo de manual y el objetivo sera la zona 4500-4700 .

olvidense de supermariol , los cabezas cuadradas no permitiran un QE europedo , a lo mucho una nueva LITRONA y compra de deuda en el mercado secundario :ouch:


----------



## bertok (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero las economias de los paises hasta ahora fueltes se esta resintiendo y ojo porque el imprimir no a fracasado en UK , el peligro de grecia y el de guerra con iran .
> 
> no creo que haya QE3 porque tenemos twist hasta fin de año , ademas cantaria mucho un QE3 tan cerca de las elecciones .
> 
> ...



Creo que vas a acertar, ¿dónde lo has aprendido? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

voy a exponer mis razones solo por TECNICO .

primero lo mas peligroso ahora mismo es que los gringos no han tenido una correccion gorda , el nivel 1440 es muy importante y que se vaya ahi con el nivel de sobrecompra que lleva es muy jodido .

horo y platita , clarisimamente metidos en un triangulo y a punto de romperlo .

pero el 1440 para mi es el demonio , mucho cuidado :S


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> voy a exponer mis razones solo por TECNICO .
> 
> primero lo mas peligroso ahora mismo es que los gringos no han tenido una correccion gorda , el nivel 1440 es muy importante y que se vaya ahi con el nivel de sobrecompra que lleva es muy jodido .
> 
> ...



o sea q cuanto más se espere a corregir mayor será el ídem. Igual no llegamos a octubre.....


----------



## carloszorro (27 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> voy a exponer mis razones solo por TECNICO .
> 
> primero lo mas peligroso ahora mismo es que los gringos no han tenido una correccion gorda , el nivel 1440 es muy importante y que se vaya ahi con el nivel de sobrecompra que lleva es muy jodido .
> 
> ...



¿Al alza o a la baja?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jul 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿Al alza o a la baja?



creo que a la baja


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2012)

La Ag tiene mucho peligro bajista. Es realmente peligrosa ahora mismo.


----------



## Xof Dub (28 Jul 2012)

Entre en IBE a 2,65 con el objetivo de robar unas manzanitas y salir por piernas, pero cuando estaba en plena faena me sorprendió el tito Draghi con las manos en la masa y ya que estábamos.... eso sí, reconozco que he empezado a sentir cierto vértigo gacelero y en 2,90 he tenido el dedo encima de la tecla de SELL... pero al final la ambición ha sido más fuerte.... Asumo que se produzca una cierta pausa-corrección en la subida ...hasta donde pueden subir en este arreón?


----------



## patilltoes (28 Jul 2012)

Puesto a pedir: que se pegue una hostia el SP y a ver si meto mas por alli, joder.


----------



## juanfer (28 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ojo a poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta. No perdamos la perspectiva.
> El negocio de iberdrola en España esta francamente mal y esta muy endeudada (La subida a la colina no va a ser un camino de rosas). Esta cotizando con descuentos cercanos al 40% pero es porque durante los próximos dos años va a tener que hacer frente a unos cuantos desafios.
> Las energéticas españolas están muy baratas y no deberían faltar en una cartera de largo plazo pero a corto plazo la prudencia manda diversificar la cartera
> 
> ...




Hay una novedad y es que el gobierno ha limitado las deducciones por gastos financieros. Eso es la puntita para las empresas endeudadas, eso creo que es el principal motivo por el cual TEF ha dejado de dar dividendos, y posiblmente IBE tambien en un futuro.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Jul 2012)

¿Sabe alguien si esto es parte de la ceremonia de inauguración, como lo de la reina saltando del helicóptero?

Standard and Poor's reafirma la triple A del Reino Unido - elEconomista.es


----------



## Navarrorum (28 Jul 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> ¿Sabe alguien si esto es parte de la ceremonia de inauguración, como lo de la reina saltando del helicóptero?
> 
> Standard and Poor's reafirma la triple A del Reino Unido - elEconomista.es



Destruir Europa para hacer renacer una económia hundida y quebrada. HDLGP.

Está claro. Tenemos WWIII delante de nuestros ojos. Como siempre Alemania por libre.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (28 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La Ag tiene mucho peligro bajista. Es realmente peligrosa ahora mismo.



La plata siempre ha sido un valor meramente especulativo, el chicharro de los metales. Ya en los 80 tuvo un burbujón, los hermanos Hunt la hincharon y subió a los 50$. Ese mismo año bajó a la mitad. Y como la historia se repite, en 2011 la volvieron a hinchar a 50$ y ahora está a 27.

El metal refugio siempre será el oro. Mi abuelo, que vivió 2 guerras, me decía muchas veces que siempre había que tener una parte de ahorros en oro.Todavía le doy gracias cuando hace como 20 años me llevó a una tienda y me compró 3 onzas de oro a 50000 pesetas cada una. Hoy valen 4 veces más.


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Abrimos First Solar con stop ajustado.



Subimos stop a punto de entrada para proteger la posición de losses.

Importante previsiblemente que se superen los 14,6 (ha cerrado en 14,50). En diario se cerraría un hueco en 14,8.


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si todo va bien se puede llegar a 7100 o así.
> 
> Lleven el paracaidas puesto porque en ese nivel se producirán oscilaciones fuertes (-400 pipos).
> 
> Si llega hasta ahí, le hemos sacado una buena rentabilidad.



Pues lo mismo vemos en un par de días los 6400 que podrían ser una oportunidad. En la medida que exista una arreón bajista que expulse largos .... más contundente y duradera será la subida.


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las próximas 3 jornadas son importantes para ver si Mario ha conseguido descorrelacionar al culibex&cia del SP.



España la tienen que rescatar sí o sí y en ese momento vendrá una inestabilidad bestial en la bolsa.

Es así de sencillo, la deuda está mejorando porque grandes plusvalías de los cortos se están cerrando para disminuir riesgo. Eso quiere decir que no hay poder comprador intrínseco más allá de lo coyuntural del cierre de posiciones cortas. Y si no hay interés comprador estructural .... no hay mucho que pensar.

Volverán los cortos, los hedge funds y las agencias de calificación. Piensen que en el momento que una agencia de calificación rebaje a España ...... la deuda replica automáticamente por mucho que Draghi toque la traviata. Además, el odio exhacerbado de Merkel hacia la actitud de españoles, griegos etc.... no puede haber desaparecido así como así.

*PERSPECTIVA!!!!!*. Mientras tanto aprovechamos las subidas porque hay que seguir a los ojos más que al cerebro y al conosimiento.


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Y FB por los suelos. Cuando llegue a 8$ me pillo alguna, no sea que encuentren un modelo de negocio viable y acabe dando el petardazo.



Cuidado con los modelos de negocio en red. Básicamente la red ha provocado la desaparición de grandes barreras de acceso y la intermediación.

Por eso florecen negocios que pueden triunfar en un abrir y cerrar de ojos ............. y precisamente por eso también pueden ser sustituidos en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

Todo producto cansa, y Facebook cansará en el momento que haya otro tema de "llame" más.


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Después de saltarme el stop a principios de semana estoy dentro hace dos días en Joyglobal (JOY) 51,16 aprox.
> 
> Pondremos un Stop profit por si bajase y me quedo dentro hasta diós sabe cuando, puede ser 1 dia, 1 semana, 1 mes.....iremos viendo....objetivo +10%, iremos observando.
> 
> Saludos



ten cuidado, está en el sector maldito del momento. El chart es bajista pero si rompiese el canal bajista ..... deberías aspirar a bastante más de un target de +10%.

Los números de la empresa son muy buenos y las estimaciones a futuro sorprendentes. Cuando encuentren su ciclo, comprarán a rebato.


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por eso habrá que bajarse del tren en marcha y volver a esperarla.
> 
> De momento hay que aprovechar la ofensiva de Mario y sus amiguitos.



Yo también había pensado en eso pero hay que tener cuidado porque si es complicado acertar un hito, dos ni te cuento.

Yo estoy deseando que baje y baje mucho para acumular bastante más en el largo plazo (hablo de 20 años, para mis hijos cuando se independicen porque soy de los que piensan que hay que ayudar cuando los hijos o necesitan y no cuando tienen 60 años ..... pero es simplemente una opinión).

Eso sí, como se ponga subiendo un euro de aquí a un mes, pulo y busco otro punto de entrada ................... que llegará seguro cuando España sea rescatada, sodomizada y esquilmada. Quien conozca las galernas del Cantábrico .... sabe perfectamente que la mar como un plato y sin "aire" precede a la tempestad.


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Jato, como se decidan a comprar bonos a lo bestia, a bajar los tipos de interés, ... vas a flipar.
> 
> El "creedme que va a ser suficiente" fue la clave que dió Mario.
> 
> ...



Así es pero no matemos al jato antes de despellejarlo. Mejor en vivo.

La Merkel sigue siendo la misma persona que antes. Piensa igual y Draghi está a su servicio.

Mira que me cuesta creer que ahora van rebajar la prima de España para que éstos sigan sin aplicar la reforma de las AA.PP .......... Saben que cada vez que RameroJoy toma aire ..... deja de actuar y sale en la tele para decir tonterías.

Llevaban un mes obligando a España a pasar por debajo de la mesa y ahora ya lo tenían casi conseguido ...... cuesta pensar que renuncian a eso.


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Así es pero no matemos al jato antes de despellejarlo. Mejor en vivo.
> 
> La Merkel sigue siendo la misma persona que antes. Piensa igual y Draghi está a su servicio.
> 
> ...



Los alemanes todavía tienen mucho que perder. Estos meses han estado negociando, nos darán platita y como contrapartida intervendrán el país de arriba a abajo para asegurarse el retorno.

Cuando nos enteremos de las contrapartidas, el país va a arder.

La totalidad de los ajustes no podrá implementar, igual que en Grecia.

A medio plazo nos darán la patada en el culo con el país totalmente arruinado. Será el momento de emigrar y busca de mejor futuro.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> España la tienen que rescatar sí o sí y en ese momento vendrá una inestabilidad bestial en la bolsa.
> 
> Es así de sencillo, la deuda está mejorando porque grandes plusvalías de los cortos se están cerrando para disminuir riesgo. Eso quiere decir que no hay poder comprador intrínseco más allá de lo coyuntural del cierre de posiciones cortas. Y si no hay interés comprador estructural .... no hay mucho que pensar.
> 
> ...



esperemos que no abran el lunes en 7000, ya me he comido 600 puntos de subida esperaré a que cierren el gap si es posible

PD abrir con "h" 50 latigazos ::


----------



## bertok (28 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esperemos que no habrán el lunes en 7000, ya me he comido 600 puntos de subida esperaré a que cierren el gap si es posible



Cuidado con correr detrás de los precios, ya le han metido un 10% en 2 jornadas.

Calma, el mercado siempre da oportunidades.


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2012)

Mi predicción cierta, no tengo ni puta idea. Simplemente las probabilidades en este momento parece que se inclinan hacia las subidas pero como proceso no_lineal que es la bolsa ..... todo puede cambiar de un momento a otro. Espero una temporadita de subidas y lateral.

Los mercados abrirán entre semana y cerrarán al final del día. Habrá volatilidad y más perdiendo que ganando. A toro pasado veremos figuras y análisis que evidencian lo que tenía que haberse hecho. Nadie hablará de money management que es realmente en donde está la clave.

Respecto a activos, sigan con atención la plata. Hay movimiento gordo en ciernes. Está agotando la pauta de estreñimiento en la que venía desenvolviéndose.

A nivel de valores, destacar que Rio Tinto puede irse perfectamente hasta 3600 para después bajar más del 50%.
Tengan cuidado con las carboneras en general. Las subidas de ayer de James River, Arch Coal, Alpha Natural, entre el +15% y el +29%, no tienen volumen relevante y los charts siguen parecidos. Nada ha cambiado al menos por lo sucedido ayer. El caso de Peabody Energy (otra carbonera) ni mirarlo ni tocarlo. El sector carbonero usano está muy jodido porque las utilities están poniendo foco en el consumo del gas natural para generar electricidad ya que los precios allí están derrumbados. Esto ha hecho que el precio de la tonelada de carbón esté en mínimos y esto se une a que los inventarios por consumir en las utilities está en máximos. Es decir, a corto plazo no hace falta carbón aunque lo regalaran. La palabra de moda en el sector va a ser el "lay off".

Respecto a Patriot Coal, la subo a mi radar list. Estas empresas mueren cienes y cienes de veces pero resurgen tal ave fenix. Pongan en el radar la fecha del 2 de agosto.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jul 2012)

alta probabilidad de rally bajista en las materias primas antes del guano en las borsas :Baile:


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alta probabilidad de rally bajista en las materias primas antes del guano en las borsas :Baile:



Eso parece. Ayer conocí en una cena de verano a un tipo que se dedica a liderar el área de comercio internacional de una empresa que se dedica a comercializar producto acabado en acero.

Muy interesante su visión sobre el futuro de los países exportadores de materias primas, en especial Chile, Brasil y Perú.

Comentaba que cuando están en ciclo ganan dinero en cantidades estratosféricas. Él lo unía a que cuando exportan mucho es porque el resto de países (los que compran) están creciendo por lo que son un mar de oportunidades para las personas latámicas que están excluidas en sus sociedades. Así, que esos países lo que hacen es ingresar mucho por un lado y exportar personas (inmigrantes) por el otro. De forma que ganan el doble.

Cuando el ciclo se pone en el valle .... sucede al revés, dejan de exportar materias primas porque los países occidentales comienzan a relantizar su crecimiento y muchos inmigrantes vuelven a sus lugares de origen. Doble problema entonces. Es por eso, argumentaba, que los ciclos económicos en Latinoamérica son tan acusados. Salvo Brasil que pudiera ser capaz de crear, por volumen, un mercado de consumo interno relevante .... los Perú, Colombia etc.... estarán siempre pasando de la riqueza a la pobreza cada 10-20 años.


----------



## Navarrorum (28 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alta probabilidad de rally bajista en las materias primas antes del guano en las borsas :Baile:



Los cereales intratables. El precio del maíz en crecimiento exponencial. La Navarra media zona cerealista desde tiempo de los romanos, ager vasconum la llamaban, por primera vez en la historia se ha inundado de maíz.

Estoy con vosotros explosión de la burbuja de las comodities en 3,2.1.....


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo también había pensado en eso pero hay que tener cuidado porque si es complicado acertar un hito, dos ni te cuento.
> 
> Yo estoy deseando que baje y baje mucho para acumular bastante más en el largo plazo (hablo de 20 años, para mis hijos cuando se independicen porque soy de los que piensan que hay que ayudar cuando los hijos o necesitan y no cuando tienen 60 años ..... pero es simplemente una opinión).
> 
> Eso sí, como se ponga subiendo un euro de aquí a un mes, pulo y busco otro punto de entrada ................... que llegará seguro cuando España sea rescatada, sodomizada y esquilmada. Quien conozca las galernas del Cantábrico .... sabe perfectamente que la mar como un plato y sin "aire" precede a la tempestad.




Hoy estas inspirado.Prefiero no ensuciar el hilo, has dejado el liston muy alto  Bravo!!! Solo comentar algunos lugares de la cornisa cantabrica: ubiarco,Cuchia y liencres


----------



## Janus (28 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy estas inspirado.Prefiero no ensuciar el hilo, has dejado el liston muy alto  Bravo!!! Solo comentar algunos lugares de la cornisa cantabrica: ubiarco,Cuchia y liencres



A medio kilómetro de la tercera ando desde que regresé desde París la semana pasada. Volverá a disfrutar de esas vistas salvajes a la vuelta de un viaje usano que tengo en breve.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A medio kilómetro de la tercera ando desde que regresé desde París la semana pasada. Volverá a disfrutar de esas vistas salvajes a la vuelta de un viaje usano que tengo en breve.



Una de mis vistas favoritas es sin lugar a dudas la de liencres, concretamente desde la parte alta del acantilado (Donde se ponen los pescadores)....Para los mas valientes hay una roca a la cual solo se puede acceder con la marea baja.Cuando la marea sube de alli no se puede salir (6 horas ), eso si las vistas desde alli son unicas


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Jul 2012)

Buenas tardes, tengo cinco minutos libres y les estoy leyendo.

Este mes el Jato está sembrao, creo que se merece el Don Jato.

Si en este hilo hubiera o hubiese lo que hay que tener: FED, Umirdád y conosimiento, después de sus jrandes aciertos, el hilo el mes que viene se le debería dedicar a él.

La plataforma de fans de Don Jato lo propone.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jul 2012)

http://www.periplo.com/cantabria/images/liencres.jpg

Creo que esa es la roca que he comentado en el otro post. Seran unos 80 metros de altura.Quedarse 6 horas alli con pleamar de 5 metros es como mirar a Pandoro dopado hasta las cejas


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mi predicción cierta, no tengo ni puta idea. Simplemente las probabilidades en este momento parece que se inclinan hacia las subidas pero como proceso no_lineal que es la bolsa ..... todo puede cambiar de un momento a otro. Espero una temporadita de subidas y lateral.
> 
> Los mercados abrirán entre semana y cerrarán al final del día. Habrá volatilidad y más perdiendo que ganando. A toro pasado veremos figuras y análisis que evidencian lo que tenía que haberse hecho. Nadie hablará de money management que es realmente en donde está la clave.
> 
> ...




si superase los 28.11$ sería al alza


----------



## atman (28 Jul 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> La plata siempre ha sido un valor meramente especulativo, el chicharro de los metales. Ya en los 80 tuvo un burbujón, los hermanos Hunt la hincharon y subió a los 50$. Ese mismo año bajó a la mitad. Y como la historia se repite, en 2011 la volvieron a hinchar a 50$ y ahora está a 27.
> 
> El metal refugio siempre será el oro. Mi abuelo, que vivió 2 guerras, me decía muchas veces que siempre había que tener una parte de ahorros en oro.Todavía le doy gracias cuando hace como 20 años me llevó a una tienda y me compró 3 onzas de oro a 50000 pesetas cada una. Hoy valen 4 veces más.



...espero que además le cundiera el ejemplo. Los que hemos visto venir esto desde cierta distancia, encontramos ahora en el oro cierto sosiego...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jul 2012)

*Hello World on Android*







[YOUTUBE]1mjlM_RnsVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Navarrorum (28 Jul 2012)

Hey! Q bueno q viniste...

.ves? Android es tu amijo.

(Escrito desde mi HTC)


----------



## tarrito (29 Jul 2012)

@piratón; cómo es eso de Android? lo está emulando sobre windows? cuente, cuente ... por favor y tal y gracias :X

respecto a tener un hilo en Jonor del Jato, por mi parte bien PEROOOOOOO que suelte algún thankiu


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2012)

La bolsa hace lo que tiene que hacer pero se preocupa muy mucho de fastidiar cuanto más mejor.

Me explico, subió a 7200 y bajó hasta 6600 que es donde pensábamos que debería bajar (50% aprox de subida previa). Ahí más que rebotar, se fue a los 6350/6400 que era la última línea de defensa si bien llegar ahí desde 7200 era un signo de muchísima debilidad. Pues nada, ni ese aguantó y se fue a los mínimos donde ha rebotado como un cohete. Lo de Draghi es una excusa porque no ha hecho nada de nada de nada de nada de nada.

Ahora vamos a ver qué hace en los 7200, si llega, ya que de superarlos ... podríamos poner el foco en los 8400. Es un escenario "nice to have" porque lo real ahora es que hay que superar los 6800 (debería corregir hasta 6400).


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2012)

KailKatarn dijo:


> _
> *Europa maniobra para dinamitar el sistema autonómico español. La UE prepara un informe para exigirle al Gobierno la supresión inmediata de 2.700 organismos públicos regionales*
> 
> 
> ...



¿Estoy soñando? ¿De verdad Bruselas va a cambiar este pais? Voy escribir este día en el calendario...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> @piratón; cómo es eso de Android? lo está emulando sobre windows? cuente, cuente ... por favor y tal y gracias :X
> 
> respecto a tener un hilo en Jonor del Jato, por mi parte bien PEROOOOOOO que suelte algún thankiu



Estoy aprendiendo a programar apps paa android, que se me ha ocurido un IDEÓN (quotes del jato para cada trade que haga, es coña  )

El android SDK trae un AVD (Android virtual device) que te permite testear tu programa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Estoy soñando? ¿De verdad Bruselas va a cambiar a este pais? Voy escribir este día en el calendario...



[YOUTUBE]QZwxj4f7CDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Estoy soñando? ¿De verdad Bruselas va a cambiar este pais? Voy escribir este día en el calendario...



Ojalá sea cierto.


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2012)

Entramos en la misma dinámica que Grecia.

Nos sueltan la pasta y nos seremos capaces de realizar los ajustes que nos imponen.

Cuando se cansen y hayan aligerado la cantidad de deuda ejpañola que tienen, los darán una patada en el culo.

Seguimos los mismos pasos que Grecia.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Estoy soñando? ¿De verdad Bruselas va a cambiar este pais? Voy escribir este día en el calendario...





ponzi dijo:


> ¿Estoy soñando? ¿De verdad Bruselas va a cambiar este pais? Voy escribir este día en el calendario...



Llevamos años esperando estas medidas y sabíamos que solo pueden ocurrir impuestas desde fuera. 

Pero yo creo que aqui la casta prefiere salirse antes del euro y/o quemar el país


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Llevamos años esperando estas medidas y sabíamos que solo pueden ocurrir impuestas desde fuera.
> 
> Pero yo creo que aqui la casta prefiere salirse antes del euro y/o quemar el país



Supongo que decisión de tal calibre se haría por referendum. Así nos retrataríamos como país. Casí seguro que entre la elección entre calidad de vida y terruñismo, saldría elegida la segunda :ouch:


----------



## jayco (29 Jul 2012)

Por cierto, me gustaría introducirme un poco en el mundo del trading, aprender de análisis técnico y similares. ¿Alguien me puede recomendar algún libro o web?


----------



## tarrito (29 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy aprendiendo a programar apps paa android, que se me ha ocurido un IDEÓN (quotes del jato para cada trade que haga, es coña  )
> 
> El android SDK trae un AVD (Android virtual device) que te permite testear tu programa.



Gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2012)

jayco dijo:


> Por cierto, me gustaría introducirme un poco en el mundo del trading, aprender de análisis técnico y similares. ¿Alguien me puede recomendar algún libro o web?



Amazon.com: Analisis Tecnico de Los Mercados Financieros / Technical Analysis of Financial Markets (Spanish Edition) (9788480888868): John Murphy: Books


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ojalá sea cierto.



Yo creo que no va a ser tan facil. Hasta ahora todos los grupos de poder tenian parte del pastel, la vaca lechera ya no da para mas asi que lo que veo mas logico es que se sacaran los trapos sucios unos a otros para desacreditar al contrario.Entre medias pagaremos el plato roto los demas


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que decisión de tal calibre se haría por referendum. Así nos retrataríamos como país. Casí seguro que entre la elección entre calidad de vida y terruñismo, saldría elegida la segunda :ouch:



¿Referendum en España? :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jul 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Referendum en España? :XX:



Ya, ya. Ese último cambio en la cons (prosti) titución por la puerta de atrás, sienta un tenebroso precedente. Pero bueno, si para entrar lo hubo....no se como cohones justificarían que no lo hubiera para la salida.

E imaginen, en el caso de que lo hubiera, como formularían la pregunta:

¿Desea usted permanecer en la UE a costa de que los malvados alemanes acaben con el estado de las autonomías que tantos logros sociales han conseguido en aras del estado del bienestar?

¿O bien desea salir de esta unión esclavizadora, opresora de la diversidad geocultural de las autonomias y autonomios españoles/as/os para poder seguir siendo sober-anos y anas?

::


----------



## Le Truhan (29 Jul 2012)

Yo no dudo que saldremos del euro antes de imponer estas medidas, la casta se quedaria en el paro, eso seria horrible, salir del euro, también es problematico, porque no podriamos pagar ni a funcionarios ni a pensionistas porque nadie nos prestaria, entonces???? jodido el tema.


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Yo no dudo que saldremos del euro antes de imponer estas medidas, la casta se quedaria en el paro, eso seria horrible, salir del euro, también es problematico, porque no podriamos pagar ni a funcionarios ni a pensionistas porque nadie nos prestaria, entonces???? jodido el tema.



Si eres dueño de tu moneda, eres dueño de tu futuro.

El problema seguiría siendo el mismo: una casta que se lo llevaría calentito a costa del ciudadano.

Muerte y sangre sin confundir enemigo. Es la única opción para que dentro de unos años nuestrso hijos tengan alguna opción.


----------



## juanfer (29 Jul 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Yo no dudo que saldremos del euro antes de imponer estas medidas, la casta se quedaria en el paro, eso seria horrible, salir del euro, también es problematico, porque no podriamos pagar ni a funcionarios ni a pensionistas porque nadie nos prestaria, entonces???? jodido el tema.



Te he equivocas, si estamos en la peseta se da a la impresora y pagas a los funcionarios en pesetas y funcionarios. Otra cosa bien distinta es que los que cobren en euros vivan mejor. Y abria que ver la devaluación mensual de la peseta nueva respecto al euro.

Vamos a cubanizar la economia, habrá dos velocidades:
Sector publico cobra en pesetas miseria y hambre.
Sector privado que cobran en libras, dolares y euros, se podran permitir algun capricho.


----------



## juanfer (29 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si eres dueño de tu moneda, eres dueño de tu futuro.
> 
> El problema seguiría siendo el mismo: una casta que se lo llevaría calentito a costa del ciudadano.
> 
> Muerte y sangre sin confundir enemigo. Es la única opción para que dentro de unos años nuestrso hijos tengan alguna opción.



Yo creo que no queda otra opción, más que salirse del euro.

Nos vamos a vivir como los años 80 o 70, se volvera a los pueblos.

Nuestros hijos la unica solución sera emigrar a zonas donde haya turismo extrangero o haya industria exportadora, o emigrar del pais.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2012)

Veis alguna posible compra para esta semana??De Henkel como que ya me olvido no??? Es el ibex girado


----------



## bertok (29 Jul 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo creo que no queda otra opción, más que salirse del euro.
> 
> Nos vamos a vivir como los años 80 o 70, se volvera a los pueblos.
> 
> Nuestros hijos la unica solución sera emigrar a zonas donde haya turismo extrangero o haya industria exportadora, o emigrar del pais.



Pero se hará mal, cuando el país esté completamente arruinado.

Se va a liar muy gorda, la gente está al límite y la caza del castuzo ha comenzado.


----------



## juanfer (29 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Veis alguna posible compra para esta semana??De Henkel como que ya me olvido no??? Es el ibex girado



Si hubieran cortos el lunes y martes se perderian los 600 puntos conseguidos por Draghi. Lo que pasa es que ahora no se que pasara igual sube a los 7000.

Yo me habia metido el viernes en IBE con un paquetito pequeño pero el viernes no lo vi claro y me sali a ultima hora, tenia unas BBVA y tambien aproveche el viernes para quitarmelos, con unas plusvis pequeñas pero bueno poco a poco.


----------



## juanfer (29 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pero se hará mal, cuando el país esté completamente arruinado.
> 
> Se va a liar muy gorda, la gente está al límite y la caza del castuzo ha comenzado.



Cuanto antes mejor para la sociedad y peor para la casta, porque la salida del euro sera un drama.

Cuando la gente se de cuenta que el matrix financiero desaparezca y se encuentren la cruel realidad, la casta tendra que emigrar.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jul 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Si hubieran cortos el lunes y martes se perderian los 600 puntos conseguidos por Draghi. Lo que pasa es que ahora no se que pasara igual sube a los 7000.
> 
> Yo me habia metido el viernes en IBE con un paquetito pequeño pero el viernes no lo vi claro y me sali a ultima hora, tenia unas BBVA y tambien aproveche el viernes para quitarmelos, con unas plusvis pequeñas pero bueno poco a poco.



El viernes previsiblemente tocaba rebote. Como bien dices ahora toca vigilar los cortos. Desde que el año pasado los fondos se pusieron cortos solo hemos recibido tortas (algun rebote) pero el grafico es el que es (duele reconocerlo). Llevo una temporada centrandome en mercados extranjeros (principalmente alemania aunque tb algo holanda,usa, irlanda y francia). Ahora mismo como esta la situacion se estan comportando mejor las empresas excelentes de paises serios. Una de mis gran defendidas "Danone" ha ralentizado un poco su crecimiento, aun asi durante los 6 primeros meses ha ganado mas que en el mismo periodo el año pasado. Quizas tendria un poco cuidado con ya que aunque sigue siendo un negocio excelente sus margenes en el ultimo trimestre se han reducido levemente y la empresa esta un pelin cara. Aun no me he decido por ninguna empresa como medida anticorralito (wolters kluwers,Danone,Sap,Henkel,Heineken,L,oreal,Daimler,Adidas)


----------



## octan (29 Jul 2012)

El euro ha venido para quedarse y la quiebra estaba prevista, esto es pasta por soberania...tocará vender "las joyas de la abuela" da igual lo que digan los números, harán lo que haga falta y será suficiente, que los arboles no os impidan ver el bosque.

dicho lo cual, mis medidas anticorralito  tambien pasan por la bolsa...

KO, GE,ABBOT, MSFT, del otro lado del charco
E.ON, SIEMENS de este
IBE y REPSOL por eso del espiritu patrio pero con un ojo puesto a salirse antes de que nos hagan una opa hostil despues de haber matado el valor.

Un saludo y mil gracias a todos los que haceis este hilo


----------



## LOLO08 (29 Jul 2012)

Noticia que puede resultar pepónica---

La Eurozona se coordinar con el BCE y activar el fondo de ayuda,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com

Apoyo al euro, a españa e Italia de Junker.


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo creo que no queda otra opción, más que salirse del euro.
> 
> Nos vamos a vivir como los años 80 o 70, se volvera a los pueblos.
> 
> Nuestros hijos la unica solución sera emigrar a zonas donde haya turismo extrangero o haya industria exportadora, o emigrar del pais.



No nos van a dejar salir del euro porque vamos a pagar lo que debemos (en cash y en empresas).
España quería ser la Andalucía de Europa pero a lo de estar continuadamente subvencionados han dicho nein! por lo que vamos a ser la Extremadura de Europa (trabajo en el campo y mal pagado).

Aquello de que Africa termina en los Pirineos va a ser más cierto que nunca. Quizá por ya lo sabían o se lo olían, los catalanes siempre han querido alejarse de una sociedad tan sumamente cretina.


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Jul 2012)

Y el escenario de cambio de tercio???

Podemos girar hacia una inflación elevada con monetarización de la deuda.

Parece probable, que se decidan por esto, ya veremos que hacemos luego con la inflación, (como la escondemos) pero de momento salimos del paso.

Las subidas del IVA más bien apuntan a que las empresas lo trasmitirán a productos, junto con la subida energética y de los costes de producción que conlleva y puede que algo más añadan. Los servicios harán lo propio pero seis meses más tarde.

Oftopic: Sigo con mi plan de mudanzas. Actuamente tengo ONO (desde hace muchos años) y estoy encantada con su servicio, pero en mi nuevo domicilio ONO no tiene cableada la zona y si que la tiene Movistar. Todos echáis pestes de Movistar, alguna otra recomendación


----------



## Janus (29 Jul 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y el escenario de cambio de tercio???
> 
> Podemos girar hacia una inflación elevada con monetarización de la deuda.
> 
> ...



Alemania no lo va a permitir. Ellos están en un escenario idílico porque el eurodolar se debilita aumentando su competitividad exportadora y se están refinanciando regalado.
La inflación a ellos les perjudica ...... y hasta ahora nunca han hecho nada que les perjudique.


----------



## ALAMUT (29 Jul 2012)

Una España mejor era posible | Recuerdos de Pandora 

Una España mejor era posible
Posted: 23 Jul 2012 01:26 AM PDT
Imaginad por un momento que las cosas no hubieran sido como fueron.

Imaginad que la gente no se hubiera enriquecido con una necesidad básica como es la vivienda. Imaginad que nadie hubiera especulado con ello y siempre se hubiera buscado perpetuar ese derecho universal que refleja nuestra constitución en su artículo 47: Todos los españoles tienen derecho a disfrutar de una vivienda digna y adecuada. Los poderes públicos promoverán las condiciones necesarias y establecerán las normas pertinentes para hacer efectivo este derecho, regulando la utilización del suelo de acuerdo con el interés general para impedir la especulación.

Imaginad que los bancos hubieran dispuesto su dinero de forma ética. Imaginad hubieran buscado crecer de forma sostenible, dando únicamente préstamos a aquellos que lo iban a poder pagar. Imaginad que los bancos hubieran aconsejado de forma correcta a todos aquellos que no eran conscientes de los problemas que podían acarrear los préstamos que estaban contrayendo. Imaginad que todos los que no cumplían las condiciones para comprar una casa hubieran optado por alquilar una vivienda.

Imaginad que todos hubiéramos colaborado por el bien común con la parte que nos correspondía. Imaginad que todos y cada uno de los españoles hubieran pagado sus impuestos y hubieran exigido a todos los que les rodeaban que también lo hicieran. Imaginad que, cada vez que alguien presumía de haber evadido impuestos de forma magistral, todos los que le rodeaban le hubieran recriminado que estaba robando a todos y lo hubiera denunciado.

Imaginad que todos hubiéramos utilizado nuestros votos para elegir la opción más valida entre todas las que se presentaban y que lo hubiéramos hecho a todos los niveles: en municipios, en comunidades autónomas y en ambas cámaras. Imaginad que cada vez que no veíamos una opción que nos representara hubiéramos sido lo suficiente proactivos como para representar nosotros mismos esa opción.

Imaginad que todos aquellos que nos han representado lo hubieran hecho siempre buscando un lugar mejor para todos los que poblamos España y no hubieran gobernado buscando únicamente su propio bien y el de sus allegados. Imaginad que todos aquellos que elegimos hubieran gobernado dignamente, dando la cara, preocupándose por todos y cada uno de los problemas: del pasado, del presente y previniendo los que pudieran llegar en un futuro próximo o no tan próximo.


Nuestro futuro.
Pero no, nada fue como os estoy pidiendo que imaginéis. Se especuló con la vivienda, se creó una burbuja que nos estalló en la cara. Los bancos únicamente buscaron su propio enriquecimiento, empobreciendo a todos aquellos que no fueron conscientes de las consecuencias de aquello que firmaron. El electorado muchas veces se limitó a elegir la opción menos mala y algunas veces ni siquiera se preocupó de lo que salía elegido. Todos evadimos impuestos, y además aconsejamos a todos los que nos rodeaban cómo hacerlo eficazmente. Los políticos, en su gran mayoría, nos gobernaron para beneficiarse a ellos mismos y a los suyos, sin importarles lo más mínimo si el país caía con sus actos.

Ahora, no es tarde para hacer balance, pero ya es tarde para tomar medidas preventivas. Nadie sabe cómo de profundo llegaremos a caer, ni los años que tardaremos en salir del profundo hoyo en el que nos hemos metido. Y además, como sociedad, tendremos que admitir que no supimos hacer todo lo que estaba en nuestras manos para evitarlo.


----------



## Xof Dub (29 Jul 2012)

no se... no se... todo parece demasiado peponico...no se, no me fio...


si fuera diferente tampoco me fiaria.....

esto de ser gacela no puede ser bueno para la salud


----------



## ALAMUT (29 Jul 2012)

Es mi cruz,yo solo me siento y observo


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Jul 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> no se... no se... todo parece demasiado peponico...no se, no me fio...
> 
> 
> si fuera diferente tampoco me fiaria.....
> ...



El leóncio se la comerá pero mientras tanto, disfrute de la pradera, la lluvia, la tierna hierba.

El TASE parece que sube, asi que igual mañana no hay giro rotundo.... pero llegará


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Jul 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Noticia que puede resultar pepónica---
> 
> La Eurozona se coordinar con el BCE y activar el fondo de ayuda,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com
> 
> Apoyo al euro, a españa e Italia de Junker.



Pues el Schauble dijo ayer lo contrario. 

El efecto Rajoy es la ostia. Ha conseguido que hasta los cuadriculados alemanes actúen totalmente descoordinados. 

Al final, la clave de este galimatías será la subasta del jueves día 2.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

efectivamente ibex casi en 6700.

recordemos hace unos dias los 5.900.

son 800 puntos en dos dias.

yo como buen gacela vendí como el forero de arriba mis ibe a ultima hora.

me quedo con las gamesas.

tambien digo que lo que digan los futuros a estas horas es humo.

suerte a todos


----------



## Sipanha (30 Jul 2012)

El Jueves parece que hay reunión del BCE, como no saquen medidas contundentes, vamos a tener un retrace guapo, guapo. ::

02/08/2012 Governing Council meeting of the ECB in Frankfurt


----------



## kaxkamel (30 Jul 2012)

no salimos del euro...
porque lasmierdapesetas nos las iban a contar a razón de 1000 el euro.
os imaginais la gasofa a 1300 neopesetas????????
NO... nuestra casta no va a consentirlo.
si eso, NOS ECHAN DEL EURO...


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y el escenario de cambio de tercio???
> 
> Podemos girar hacia una inflación elevada con monetarización de la deuda.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo movistar y me va bien...Tb es verdad que negocie el precio. Orange no sale mal aunq su atencion tef es penosa


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2012)

Va a arder troya. He podido conocer alguna que otra lista de "despidos" en la administracion. Madre mia a esta gente vamos a tener que echarla a palos...O quiebra el pais o no se largan.Estan dejando a los mas inutiles en cada puesto , los que tienen muchos contactos o mucha info peligrosa


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

yo las pestes de movistar no las echo...las echo por el tema hurtangarin....no por el servicio.

rara vez me ha fallado.

lo que sí, ahora cuando llegue en septiembre a madrid vamos a reducir costes, digital plus va a la mierda, y dependiendo de si imagenio junto con el adsl movistar nos interesa lo cogeremos, si se nos va mucho de pasta, pues veremos otras opciones.

ONO no llega.

pero vamos, que los 80 pavos del digital nos los ahorramos


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2012)

En el rebote vendo las pocas posiciones que tengo en España. La bolsa para mi solo va a existir desde los pirineos para arriba


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Va a arder troya. He podido conocer alguna que otra lista de "despidos" en la administracion. Madre mia a esta gente vamos a tener que echarla a palos...O quiebra el pais o no se largan.Estan dejando a los mas inutiles en cada puesto , los que tienen muchos contactos o mucha info peligrosa



A mi me han comentado que, por donde estoy, va a haber una purga considerable, de aquí a final de año.Entre un 10-20% de personal. Se hará poco a poco, para que no haya mucho ruido. Pero no puedo dar detalles en público.

De momento, ya han salido unos cuantos cientos y las asistencias técnicas están quedando reducidas a la mínima expresión.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En el rebote vendo las pocas posiciones que tengo en España. La bolsa para mi solo va a existir desde los pirineos para arriba



Vende las IBEs? 
No me lo puedo crer , , pero si son como parientes de la familia


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2012)

................


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vende las IBEs?
> No me lo puedo crer , , pero si son como parientes de la familia



El problema es el pais. Esta gente no se va ni a tortas, esto no puede acabar bien. Puede que deje algunas ibe pero sera algo testimonial


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Jul 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El leóncio se la comerá pero mientras tanto, disfrute de la pradera, la lluvia, la tierna hierba.
> 
> El TASE parece que sube, asi que igual mañana no hay giro rotundo.... pero llegará



Ayer fue festivo en Israel. Celebraban su día de todos los males. La cotización a la que se refiere es la del jueves.



Arminio dijo:


> Pues el Schauble dijo ayer lo contrario.
> 
> El efecto Rajoy es la ostia. Ha conseguido que hasta los cuadriculados alemanes actúen totalmente descoordinados.
> 
> Al final, la clave de este galimatías será la subasta del jueves día 2.



Lo que dijo Schauble es que no sucederá, no que no sea posible. De hecho parece que todo esto lo ha maquinado él y el Draghi le sigue. Aquí quien puede aguar la fiesta es el Bundesbank. Por algún motivo les da yuyu la subasta italiana de hoy, de ahí todo el trompeteo del fin se semana. Eso y que se quieren ir de vacaciones dejando la casa recogida...


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

Todo verde en asia y opceania....entre esto y que el jato dijo que veia bajadas....maniana tenemos a pepon dandolo todo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

Freak Movie of the semester


----------



## Misterio (30 Jul 2012)

Ayer estaba pensando que ha sido curioso como habló Draghi justamente cuando prohibieron los cortos..., fue como "sácanos de aquí ya!!".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

Economía Directa 27-07-2012 Draghi y la bolsa sin cortos en mp3 (27/07 a las 17:34:55) 38:20 1354840 - iVoox


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

guanos dias 

Ministro de Finanzas alemán, Wolfgang Schaeuble, negó informaciones que apuntaban a que el fondo europeos de rescate EFSF podría comenzar pronto la compra de bonos del gobierno español.

"No, no hay nada de estas especulaciones", dijo Schaeuble al semanario alemán Welt am Sonntag en una entrevista publicada el domingo.


----------



## juanfer (30 Jul 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> no salimos del euro...
> porque lasmierdapesetas nos las iban a contar a razón de 1000 el euro.
> os imaginais la gasofa a 1300 neopesetas????????
> NO... nuestra casta no va a consentirlo.
> si eso, NOS ECHAN DEL EURO...



Lo mejor para nosotros va a ser salirnos y cuanto antes mejor.
Yo creo que la hoja de ruta sera:
1 Rescate de españa, condiciones draconianas o draghinianas.
2 Rescate de italia.
3 cuando caiga Francia que sera despues de Italia, game over del euro.


----------



## juanfer (30 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Va a arder troya. He podido conocer alguna que otra lista de "despidos" en la administracion. Madre mia a esta gente vamos a tener que echarla a palos...O quiebra el pais o no se largan.Estan dejando a los mas inutiles en cada puesto , los que tienen muchos contactos o mucha info peligrosa



Yo me quede a cuadros cuando vi como van a hacer el Ere de Canal 9

Canal 9 se fijará en la edad, la adaptación a horarios difíciles y las quejas de compañeros.

Canal 9 se fijará en la edad, la adaptación a horarios difíciles y las quejas de compañeros - Informacion.es

quejas de compañeros una cosa subjetiva que podran echar a quienes les venga en gana.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

Guanos días.

Yo ya empiezo mosqueao...

Esta hija de pvta, la colocan en el Congreso de diPUTAda por Jaén (según el artículo no tiene nada que ver con Jaén)....pues bien...5 pisos en propiedad en MADRID libres de cargas, vive en Madrid y le sueltan todos los meses 1.800 pavos para alojamiento en Madrid.

El 'récord' de Elvira Rodríguez: cinco pisos en Madrid y cobra dietas de alojamiento - elConfidencial.com

bah....


----------



## juanfer (30 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En el rebote vendo las pocas posiciones que tengo en España. La bolsa para mi solo va a existir desde los pirineos para arriba



Aun no veo una puerta de entrada clara. Estaba mirando los valores holandeses. 

Me he metido en 
PHIA Balance Sheet - Koninklijke Philips Electronics NV - Bloomberg
Estaba barata porque se deshico del negocio de televisiones pero, ya se esta reponiendo.




Porque cuando nos pongan las condiciones draconianas Alemania y Francia, los paises rescatados van a tener un odia sobre todo a Alemania y todo los productos o marcas Alemanas brutal. Es lo que le paso al Carrefour en Grecia.


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo me quede a cuadros cuando vi como van a hacer el Ere de Canal 9
> 
> Canal 9 se fijará en la edad, la adaptación a horarios difíciles y las quejas de compañeros.
> 
> ...




En una España donde el compañerismo cotiza al alza ya veremos como acaba esto....Pobre del burbujista que tenga visilleras o pepitos a su lado


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Jul 2012)

Buenos días.

Vosotros dormís?? Acabo de ver que llevais toda la noche posteando...si había una juerga organizada, haberme avisado ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Guanos días.
> 
> Yo ya empiezo mosqueao...
> 
> ...



por lo menos pagará mucho de IBI y tasa de basura....


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jul 2012)

Cárpatos

Ojo a China 
*A la contra de todos cierra bajando 0,9% hasta mínimos de 41 meses*


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jul 2012)

Bolsamanía del viernes.

BME acaba de publicar un resultado neto en el segundo trimestre de 38,5 millones de euros, superando en un 5,7% al del ejercicio precedente y en un 8,5% al obtenido en el primer trimestre, según un comunicado remitido hoy por la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). En el conjunto del semestre el resultado neto del grupo ascendió a 74,0 millones de euros, un 5,0% por debajo del obtenido en el primer semestre de 2011. Los ingresos del trimestre, por su parte, han aumentado un 5,7% hasta alcanzar 81,2 millones de euros, mientras que los ingresos en los seis primeros meses del año han sido 158,6 millones de euros, un 2% inferiores a los correspondientes a 2011. El total de costes operativos del primer semestre alcanzó los 50,8 millones de euros, con un aumento del 2,4% respecto al ejercicio anterior. En el segundo trimestre, los costes operativos, 25,8 millones de euros, aumentaron el 2,6% respecto a 2011. El EBITDA se ha situado en el semestre en los 107,7 millones de euros (-3,9%), en tanto que el correspondiente al segundo trimestre aumentó un 7,2%, hasta un importe de 55,4 millones de euros.

El Consejo de Administración de BME ha acordado hoy la distribución el próximo 7 de septiembre de un primer dividendo a cuenta de los resultados del ejercicio 2012 por importe de 33,3 millones de euros, que representa 0,40 euros brutos por acción. El dividendo de hoy representa el mismo importe que el distribuido en septiembre de 2011, como primer dividendo a cuenta. Cabe recordar que el pay-out de BME el pasado año fue del 86%.


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bolsamanía del viernes.
> 
> BME acaba de publicar un resultado neto en el segundo trimestre de 38,5 millones de euros, superando en un 5,7% al del ejercicio precedente y en un 8,5% al obtenido en el primer trimestre, según un comunicado remitido hoy por la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). En el conjunto del semestre el resultado neto del grupo ascendió a 74,0 millones de euros, un 5,0% por debajo del obtenido en el primer semestre de 2011. Los ingresos del trimestre, por su parte, han aumentado un 5,7% hasta alcanzar 81,2 millones de euros, mientras que los ingresos en los seis primeros meses del año han sido 158,6 millones de euros, un 2% inferiores a los correspondientes a 2011. El total de costes operativos del primer semestre alcanzó los 50,8 millones de euros, con un aumento del 2,4% respecto al ejercicio anterior. En el segundo trimestre, los costes operativos, 25,8 millones de euros, aumentaron el 2,6% respecto a 2011. El EBITDA se ha situado en el semestre en los 107,7 millones de euros (-3,9%), en tanto que el correspondiente al segundo trimestre aumentó un 7,2%, hasta un importe de 55,4 millones de euros.
> 
> El Consejo de Administración de BME ha acordado hoy la distribución el próximo 7 de septiembre de un primer dividendo a cuenta de los resultados del ejercicio 2012 por importe de 33,3 millones de euros, que representa 0,40 euros brutos por acción. El dividendo de hoy representa el mismo importe que el distribuido en septiembre de 2011, como primer dividendo a cuenta. Cabe recordar que el pay-out de BME el pasado año fue del 86%.




Vaya vaca lechera


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

:Baile:


Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Vosotros dormís?? Acabo de ver que llevais toda la noche posteando...si había una juerga organizada, haberme avisado ::



Entre que hay gente que viaja allende los mares, otros como yo que me he despertado a mitad de la noche en medio de un sueño de zombies (que no pesadilla) y no he vuelto a concialiar el sueño, y otros como CMJC que no duerme, el hilo está sieempre en marcha!


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya vaca lechera





Hoy la tienes otra vez por encima del 6%... ¡Mira que has estado veces tentado!


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

saltamos al ruedo...2.000 ibertrolillas...


----------



## Sealand (30 Jul 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por lo menos pagará mucho de IBI y tasa de basura....



Se los pagamos entre todos, que es diferente. Pagamos nosotros y disfruta su coño.


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy la tienes otra vez por encima del 6%... ¡Mira que has estado veces tentado!



Pues si  No sabia que iban a dar un div tan pronto. Tiene margenes Beneficio neto/Cifra de negocios muy buenos ademas sus costes fijos son ridiculos. La cartera que tienes me gusta bastante (de lo mejorcito de este pais)


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

Colto horo 1621 :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (30 Jul 2012)

Dele fuerte, Don Jato.


----------



## AssGaper (30 Jul 2012)

Stop profit marcado en 6696. 415 € reward. 4 minis


----------



## Vivomuriente (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Colto horo 1621 :Baile:










AHIIII plimo, que este gashego pregunta por ti en la puerta. :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



madle del amol elmoso!

Ese sheva hay los haolos de una via!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Jul 2012)

Buenos dias.

¿Ahora tenemos un vivomuriente?:8:

Mis santanderinas en positivo. Las compré un 4,85 y las he visto por debajo de 4 ::. No puedo decir lo mismo de mis Iberdrólicas.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

A los que lllevan GAMESA.

HAsta donde creeis que puede lllegar?

Donde venderíais?

Yo dije de venderlas en 1,25 (en plan cachondeo, ya que en ese momento estaban a 1,03) pero se acerca a esa cifra y no me pide el cuerpo venderlas.


----------



## Kaoska_p (30 Jul 2012)

yo tengo unas cuentas BME y es brutal, dan un dividendo de casi 2 euros anuales, y ha llegado a tocar los 14 euros de precio.

No dudo de que lo vayan a bajar porque la actividad les esté bajando, pero es que aunque lo redujesen a la mitad a 16 euros de precio sigue siendo un 5,5% anual. Y eso en una empresa monopolística, sin deuda y con pocos gastos. Es una empresa con beneficios asegurados y que dedican la mayor parte de ellos a retribuir al accionista.

Yo tenía la idea de hacerme con más si tocaba los 12 euros pero no la han dejado, ha rebotado con mucha fuerza desde los 14. 
Habrá mejores oportunidades que ahora, creo.


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> ¿Ahora tenemos un vivomuriente?:8:
> 
> Mis santanderinas en positivo. Las compré un 4,85 y las he visto por debajo de 4 ::. No puedo decir lo mismo de mis Iberdrólicas.



Usté no lo conocía?.. busque su primer mensaje en el hilo, se presentó de manera muy educada.::


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Jul 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> AHIIII plimo, que este gashego pregunta por ti en la puerta. :XX:



Con fotos así nos van a condenar a las pocas foreras del foro a practicar el Lesbianismo.

:vomito:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Jul 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Usté no lo conocía?.. busque su primer mensaje en el hilo, se presentó de manera muy educada.::



Lo acabo de hacer y ya tien su thanks correspondiente...que jodio.


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Con fotos así nos van a condenar a las pocas foreras del foro a practicar el Lesbianismo.
> 
> :vomito:









Esa es del verano pasado que se pasó un poquito con los donuts, ahora tras una dieta dunkan y unos ardominales, es aún más peligroso para el gato.

¿Esto no era un hilo de guano?

¿Donde está mi guano?

Veremos cienes y cienes de pillados en este rebote?

Proximamente en sus pantallas.....


----------



## Navarrorum (30 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Con fotos así nos van a condenar a las pocas foreras del foro a practicar el Lesbianismo.
> 
> :vomito:



Seguro?


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Dele fuerte, Don Jato.




¿como ves el panonama, maese Pollastre? hay ojete calor


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2012)

Yo, es probable que el lote de GAM comprado a 1,20, lo ventile.


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2012)

a ver que ahora no puedo tirar rayas y ando a ojo de buen cubero y de momoria... alguien tiene los fibos de la bajadita que hemos hecho en julio? ¿tengo que ir al oculista o hemos abrochado hoy el 61,8?


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

La verdad que oyendo hablar a Fran de que esto es un rebote...acojona mucho ::


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> La verdad que oyendo hablar a Fran de que esto es un rebote...acojona mucho ::



Pues usted dirá, porque lo pintan tal que... ponen el capote hasta el fibo para luego entrar a matar...

ahora, que sabe que yo soy bajista hasta cuando me pongo largo..


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> a ver que ahora no puedo tirar rayas y ando a ojo de buen cubero y de momoria... alguien tiene los fibos de la bajadita que hemos hecho en julio? ¿tengo que ir al oculista o hemos abrochado hoy el 61,8?



Parece que estamos bailotenando sobre esa raya... 6720 mas o menos. Ahora mismo acabamos de chocar contra ella.


----------



## pollastre (30 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿como ves el panonama, maese Pollastre? hay ojete calor




Yo la visita a los 6K8 la daba por buena para hoy. De hecho acaba de dar el primer arreón ahora mismo, así que parece que pueden animarse a "cumplir" con el pronóstico.


----------



## davinci (30 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo la visita a los 6K8 la daba por buena para hoy. De hecho acaba de dar el primer arreón ahora mismo, así que parece que pueden animarse a "cumplir" con el pronóstico.



¿Qué pronóstico? ¿17000?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Jul 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Qué pronóstico? ¿17000?



Ese siempre ha sido el objetivo


----------



## pollastre (30 Jul 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Qué pronóstico? ¿17000?



El Dax, caballero, hablamos del DAX, no del churribex. Así que el pronóstico se quedaría únicamente en unos 15700 ::


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El Dax, caballero, hablamos del DAX, no del churribex. Así que el pronóstico se quedaría únicamente en unos 15700 ::



ok! y una vez llegados a los 15700, se pone uno corto, no? :baba:

o


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El Dax, caballero, hablamos del DAX, no del churribex. *Así que el pronóstico se quedaría únicamente en unos 15700 *::



Pero usted que ha desayunado hoy??

::


----------



## pollastre (30 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> ok! y una vez llegados a los 15700, se pone uno corto, no? :baba:
> 
> o




No, no, no... una vez llegados ahí, tendré que consultar con Vivomuriente mi próximo movimiento ::


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No, no, no... una vez llegados ahí, tendré que consultar con Vivomuriente mi próximo movimiento ::



pues no sé pero me da que le va a decir que con parte de lo ganado, se compre el Audi más molón


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Jul 2012)

Salgo de mis repsoles sin ganancias ni perdidas. Cobarde que es uno. Ahora toca esperar, ajola todo se despeñe y podamos entrar un poco mas abajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

Mr. P, ¿ha visto la recomendación cinematográfica?

Es loleante, no en exceso, pero no está mal. Lo curioso es que parte se ha financiado mediante crowdfunding (freakies a más no poder)


----------



## pollastre (30 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mr. P, ¿ha visto la recomendación cinematográfica?
> 
> Es loleante, no en exceso, pero no está mal. Lo curioso es que parte se ha financiado mediante crowdfunding (freakies a más no poder)




¿Es de zombies moteros en la superficie de la luna?

Mooola ::


----------



## Sipanha (30 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Es de zombies moteros en la superficie de la luna?
> 
> Mooola ::



Nein, nein, nein.

Tras la segunda guerra mundial, líderes Nazi se esconden en la luna buscando el momento de volver a la tierra a imponer el tercer Reich. ::

Tremenda película, le doy un 8 sobre 10 en serie B.

Por cierto, el astronauta negro y la batalla final de las naves espaciales, impagable.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Nein, nein, nein.
> 
> Tras la segunda guerra mundial, líderes Nazi se esconden en la luna buscando el momento de volver a la tierra a imponer el tercer Reich. ::
> 
> ...



¿Y la escena replicando aquella famosa del hundimiento? :: :XX:


----------



## Sipanha (30 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Y la escena replicando aquella famosa del hundimiento? :: :XX:



Jojojo, y cuando convierten al negro en un "Ario" de pura cepa. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Jojojo, y cuando convierten al negro en un "Ario" de pura cepa. ::



Por cierto..... a ver si se va quiotando la *L* mr Piranha


----------



## Sipanha (30 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto..... a ver si se va quiotando la *L* mr Piranha



No me puedio quiotar la L hasta que dejie de sientirme un apriendiz.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> No me puedio quiotar la L hasta que dejie de sientirme un apriendiz.



Entonces la llevará siempre. Ya que siempre se está aprendiendo


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2012)

no DESTRIPÉIS la peliiiii  :´( :´(

el próximo se va al ignore :no:


----------



## Kaoska_p (30 Jul 2012)

espectacular las BME. Llevan ahora mismo un 17-18% de subida en los 3 últimos días. ¿qué se está cociendo?? Porque no es ni medio normal, no es de las acciones más volátiles del Ibex.


----------



## Vivomuriente (30 Jul 2012)

Me estreno como tladel ante todos ustedes

CORTOS EN DAX hasta los 6900 

Perdón...cortos en dax objetivo 6650 desde YA!


Plimo nos forramos de platita.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Jul 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Me estreno como tladel ante todos ustedes
> 
> CORTOS EN DAX hasta los 6900
> 
> ...




Señor Gato
¿Ha venido usted solo a pasar el verano o se quedará en el hilo todo el año?

Es por tomarle cariño :no:o pensar en usted solo como un veraneante:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Gato
> ¿Ha venido usted solo a pasar el verano o se quedará en el hilo todo el año?
> 
> Es por tomarle cariño :no:o pensar en usted solo como un veraneante:fiufiu:



Los romances de verano se recuerdan toda la vida :X


:XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Jul 2012)

El viernes se hace ya la fusión de Caixabank y Banca Cívica.

FUSIONES CaixaBank absorbe a Banca Cvica el 3 de agosto y CajaBurgos mantiene marca. Granada - Ideal


----------



## Vivomuriente (30 Jul 2012)

PLIMOOOO!!! pero no me dijo que hiciera lo contrario que el de la cara Mortadelo? Es como si tuviera un ají incrustado en el ojal.

Me dijo que no tenía ni el conoshimiento ni la humirdá para reconocer la supremacía tladeadola andina.

Mantenemos cortos, stop o todo lo contrario?

Aguantamos son solo 3 palotes en contra.


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2012)

La cara de tonto del gato de Vivomuriente no tiene precio :XX: ....AGUANTE JATO que no va mal encaminado si siente escozor en el ojete.


----------



## ponzi (30 Jul 2012)

Acabo de ver un R8 ...Vaya monada


----------



## Sipanha (30 Jul 2012)

A petisión del señor Gaybrush, me cambio el avatar por uno de combate.


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> A petisión del señor Gaybrush, me cambio el avatar por uno de combate.



Gaybrush, con "A"!? :8:







::


----------



## Sipanha (30 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Gaybrush, con "A"!? :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ssshhhhhhh... o destripo el final de la peli. 




Spoiler



Los efectos especiales y el guión hacen de la peli la mejor del año en serie B, absolutamente recomendable con su correspondiente saco de palomitas


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2012)

me tiene ustek cogido por ...

en cuanto vea la peli, se va a enterar, que yo soy muy hinportante, cuidaiko conmigo 

:o


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

cerrados los coltos en el horo 1621-1616 tenemos hecho el dia :Baile:

vivomuriente tenga en cuenta que mortadelo tambien puede acertar por pura suerte :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mr. P, ¿ha visto la recomendación cinematográfica?
> 
> Es loleante, no en exceso, pero no está mal. Lo curioso es que parte se ha financiado mediante crowdfunding (freakies a más no poder)




¿de que diablos está hablando?


----------



## pollastre (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vivomuriente tenga en cuenta que mortadelo tambien puede acertar por pura suerte :ouch:




Malvadoh felinoh......

Así le pique la mosca culera, la que le entra por el culo, y le sale por la bajera :XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jul 2012)

maese se podría estar preparando movimiento relevante, esta más quieto que un muerto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> A petisión del señor *Gaybrush*, me cambio el avatar por uno de combate.


----------



## Vivomuriente (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados los coltos en el horo 1621-1616 tenemos hecho el dia :Baile:
> 
> vivomuriente tenga en cuenta que mortadelo tambien puede acertar por pura suerte :ouch:



Pero déjate llevar por la tendencia, el ojete calor ha pasado. Ahora todo sera frescor.
Uno de estos primos me dijo que aguantabas las posiciones varios días, que el intradía es de gayers. ¿Qué ha cambiado en tu vida plimo?

En cuanto al tladeo del dax:

Por un momento me he sentido como Justin Biever encerrado con Carmen de Mairena, pero ahora parece que esto va para abajo.

Como me gusta tener el conocimiento y la humirda de no hacerlo público


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿de que diablos está hablando?


----------



## Navarrorum (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados los coltos en el horo 1621-1616 tenemos hecho el dia :Baile:
> 
> vivomuriente tenga en cuenta que mortadelo tambien puede acertar por pura suerte :ouch:




Perdone la pregunta pero ¿Que producto finacinero utiliza para ponerse corto en ohro? 

Que opina de las comodities y de ponerse en corto en ellas. Puede "a ver" explosion de la burbuja como parece?

Como cree que va a afectar a los productos manufacturados respecto a la reduccion de los margener comerciales? Especiamente en la alimentación...


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Jul 2012)

Pirata, creo que no te has enterado de la terrible afrenta que contra ti se ha cometido una página atrás.

Y lo digo sin ninguna intención de malmeter ::


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Yo confío mucho en la Guardia Civil. De Draghi y demás policastresticos ya menos.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

algunas veces hay que tradear , mañana tenemos a bernanke y mejor coger las plusvis y esperar .

dudo que tengamos QE3 , horo esta casi a tiro para unos cortos :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

largo eurodolor 1,2236

stop al cierre por debajo del central bollinger :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Perdone la pregunta pero ¿Que producto finacinero utiliza para ponerse corto en ohro?
> 
> Que opina de las comodities y de ponerse en corto en ellas. Puede "a ver" explosion de la burbuja como parece?
> 
> Como cree que va a afectar a los productos manufacturados respecto a la reduccion de los margener comerciales? Especiamente en la alimentación...



la clave es el QE3 , si deciden lanzarlo to parriba , de lo contrario guanazo


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Aguantad el culo bien prieto, coño 8:


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> *Perdone la pregunta pero ¿Que producto finacinero utiliza para ponerse corto en ohro? *
> 
> Que opina de las comodities y de ponerse en corto en ellas. Puede "a ver" explosion de la burbuja como parece?
> 
> Como cree que va a afectar a los productos manufacturados respecto a la reduccion de los margener comerciales? Especiamente en la alimentación...


----------



## patilltoes (30 Jul 2012)

¿Opiniones sobre Caterpillar?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pirata, creo que no te has enterado de la terrible afrenta que contra ti se ha cometido una página atrás.
> 
> Y lo digo sin ninguna intención de malmeter ::
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

cerrado larguito eurodolor 1,2236-1,2249 :Baile:


----------



## Navarrorum (30 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Opiniones sobre Caterpillar?



Hacen escavadoras muy buenas. El color un poco anticuado. Aqui en Espiña el color naranja no hace juego con las construcciones fantasmas que pululan por la piel de toro.

Prefiero algo más nacional del tipo GAM lo digo tiene un poco de "color" nacional (aldaiturriaga):Baile:


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Jul 2012)

Joder, ademas de dar unos resultados mejor de lo esperados, que ha hecho repsol para ostiarse hoy?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

como sube el silver , se esta poniendo a tiro :fiufiu:


----------



## Navarrorum (30 Jul 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



Su afoto no se ve, pero me sobra con su titulo "monopoly-ebay-esponja.jpg"


----------



## atlanterra (30 Jul 2012)

La bolsa Italiana está intratabla. Sólo sabe subir.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como sube el silver , se esta poniendo a tiro :fiufiu:



Gran Jato, no luches contra la tendencia de la platita, suele ser brutal.

Precioso velón verde con velocidad endiablada.:baba:


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Gran Jato, no luches contra la tendencia de la platita, suele ser brutal.
> 
> Precioso velón verde con velocidad endiablada.:baba:



La clave la tiene en 28,4. Si lo supera intentaremos entrar con cautela.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jul 2012)

Gacela corta al forno de pietra

Toma, pepon, toma.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La clave la tiene en 28,4. Si lo supera intentaremos entrar con cautela.



Parece que quiere ir a probar la directriz bajista de largo plazo que pasa por 31$ aproximadamente, veo muy peligroso abrir cortos en pleno rebote.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jul 2012)

Estos quieren hacerse en dos tardes los 1400


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

First Solar presenta resultados pasado mañana (second quarter). Durante el último mes han ido incrementándose el pesimismo entre multitud de analistos americanos.
El sector sigue deprimido.
El valor lleva un tiempo sin bajar y estos resultados pueden determinar el sentido del nuevo movimiento.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

esta fuelte el silver , creo que esta muy baja respecto al horo , querran salvar el cierre mensual ienso:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2012)

Me salgo de JOY con +3,8% aprox.....no me fio, y mi canario el EUR/SEK se ha ido para abajo.

Ya os pillaré en otra subida


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

parece que el horo esta debil , nuevamente colto 1623 :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

Buscando un cierre milagroso en gamesa como el del otro dia damos orden de venta a 1,25...modo optimista off:Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

cerrado el c-ortito horus 1623-1621 :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

oh fuck peponazo :8:


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Janus dijo:


> Yo confío mucho en la Guardia Civil. De Draghi y demás policastresticos ya menos.



Pues yo cuando veo a la guardia civil me siento tal que así:









Sras. y Sres. ando de vacaciones, incluso del hilo porque lo leo en vertical aunque hoy me estoy partiendo con el vivo muriente, lo del ají en el ojete me ha matao! :XX:

Seguiré apareciendo intermitentemente.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Jul 2012)

Oigan, ya que hablan de recomendaciones cinematográficas, al que le guste el cine de acción, le recomiendo la última de batman, que la vi el sábado. Tiene sus fallos de guión pero la peli es entretenida. 

Además que un hubo un instante que me acordé de alguno de vosotros (lo puedo contar porque es un segundo intrascendente de la peli). Hay una escena a la entrada de la bolsa, y 2 tíos a la puerta dicen "vamos a hacer scalping". Pensé "coño, si son el Janus y el Bertok" .


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

Índice FED de Ddallas julio -13,2 
Junio 5,8


----------



## Mulder (30 Jul 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Oigan, ya que hablan de recomendaciones cinematográficas, al que le guste el cine de acción, le recomiendo la última de batman, que la vi el sábado. Tiene sus fallos de guión pero la peli es entretenida.
> 
> Además que un hubo un instante que me acordé de alguno de vosotros (lo puedo contar porque es un segundo intrascendente de la peli). Hay una escena a la entrada de la bolsa, y 2 tíos a la puerta dicen "vamos a hacer scalping". Pensé "coño, si son el Janus y el Bertok" .



Pues yo cuando veo una peli de batman siempre pienso en Claca


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo cuando veo una peli de batman siempre pienso en Claca



ustec siempre piensa en claca :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec siempre piensa en claca :fiufiu:



Y a ustéc pandoro le hace claca-claca ::


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec siempre piensa en claca :fiufiu:



En honor a su plimo y a usted mismo, me cambio la firma


AJI PERUANO


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

buen dia de trading intradiario , veo movimiento gordo en el gold , dejaremos que se acumule la sobrecompra para atizarle :baba:


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

No aguanto más, salto del barco.

A contar las plusvis, 5%. Mes hecho 8:


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No aguanto más, salto del barco.
> 
> A contar las plusvis, 5%. Mes hecho 8:



Orden recibida. Fuera de IBE también.

Manu_alcala
"Follower del follower :fiufiu:"


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No aguanto más, salto del barco.
> 
> A contar las plusvis, 5%. Mes hecho 8:



5,35 y suelto mis últimas bbva

Agarradas a 4.602 -4.34


Que lo tiren ya!!!!!


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

No aguanto más, salto del barco.

A contar las plusvis. Mes hecho 8:

Lleva 3 jornadas con mayor debilidad que el resto del mercado.

Nos dará otra oportunidad y ya tenemos el 5% en el bolsillo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No aguanto más, salto del barco.
> 
> A contar las plusvis. Mes hecho 8:
> 
> ...



sea humilde señol bertok , ademas un 5% de casi nada .... :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

Dos notas importantes para los nóveles:

- El largo plazo son 3 días!
- Los peponazos del Pollo son de 1% en DAX.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Uno de los motivos por los que soltado lastre es porque el SP está muy cerca del techo intermedio de esta subida.

Vamos a ver hasta donde lo llevan en la corrección, ¿1361?


----------



## Manu_alcala (30 Jul 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Oigan, ya que hablan de recomendaciones cinematográficas, al que le guste el cine de acción, le recomiendo la última de batman, que la vi el sábado. Tiene sus fallos de guión pero la peli es entretenida.
> 
> Además que un hubo un instante que me acordé de alguno de vosotros (lo puedo contar porque es un segundo intrascendente de la peli). Hay una escena a la entrada de la bolsa, y 2 tíos a la puerta dicen "vamos a hacer scalping". Pensé "coño, si son el Janus y el Bertok" .



La escena de la bolsa es cojonuda, sobretodo cuando uno de los traders le dice Bane "esto es la bolsa, aqui no hay dinero que robar", a lo que el villano le responde.



Spoiler



Que no se puede robar, ¿entonces aqui que haceis?



La peli en general, bastante peor que su precedesora, quizás la peor pelicula del mago Nolan, pero muy recomendable de ver.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sea humilde señol bertok , ademas un 5% de casi nada .... :fiufiu:



Exactamente un 5,12% = +1.068 aurelios.

Hala, haz cuentas catacroker ::


----------



## AssGaper (30 Jul 2012)

subo stop profit a 7774 y se acabo ya. 827 € de reward.
A ver si petan el ojal ya de los 7800 y subimos mas parrriba.


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Uno de los motivos por los que soltado lastre es porque el SP está muy cerca del techo intermedio de esta subida.
> 
> Vamos a ver hasta donde lo llevan en la corrección, ¿1361?



A mi me queman en las manos las últimas, y porque no me creo nada, pese a darme señal de largos en 6367 :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Exactamente un 5,12% = +1.068 aurelios.
> 
> Hala, haz cuentas catacroker ::



Hableme de mishone :rolleye: aprox su capital es 0,2 mishone :bla:


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A mi me queman en las manos las últimas, y porque no me creo nada, pese a darme señal de largos en 6367 :8:



Demasiada verticalidad, una pasada de frenada en toda regla.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Hableme de mishone :rolleye: aprox su capital es 0,2 mishone :bla:



no sabes ni contar :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> no sabes ni contar :XX::XX::XX::XX:



no me alcanzan los dedos , soy persona :ouch:


----------



## patilltoes (30 Jul 2012)

La division por multiplos de 10, esa gran desconocida.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> La division por multiplos de 10, esa gran desconocida.



En escala lineal o logarítmica : 8:


----------



## Navarrorum (30 Jul 2012)

Esta verticalidad da un poco de miedito. ¿Sobrecompras incoming?


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2012)

BBVA en 5,34 - 5.35 se han disparado los movimientos, ahora subo una captura.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Se pide corrección a gritos :fiufiu:

Vigilad en SP 8:


----------



## Norske (30 Jul 2012)

Raro, raro. El Eurostoxx50 subiendo casi un 2% y la volatilidad, en vez de bajar con fuerza, lleva la contraria subiendo un 3,5%.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Bueno, estando en 6800 y viniendo a toda leche desde 5900 ................ suelto las Iberdrolas con un +11% y espero el recorte para entrar más abajo y más fuerte.

Saltando voy, saltando vengo ............ y por el camino algo voy puliendo


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

y el BUND al alza.
y el EUR/USD a la baja.
y el SP llegando al techo.
y .......

Va a corregir.


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2012)

Ahí van camufladas las mías. Lo habitual son paquetes de 1000 aprox.

En la zona en que he empezado a lanzar ordenes de venta, han metido una de 56.000 títulos, alguien se ha acojonado también.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

El sector solar usano está muy bajista hoy. Están rompiendo todas las pautas de cierta recuperación. Noticias desde China are coming in bad path.

Ojo, que de persistir podrían darse oportunidades enormes en el lado corto.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jul 2012)

El ibex ya se ha puesto en modo troll


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahí van camufladas las mías. Lo habitual son paquetes de 1000 aprox.
> 
> En la zona en que he empezado a lanzar ordenes de venta, han metido una de 56.000 títulos, alguien se ha acojonado también.



El culibex lleva +15% en 3 jornadas.

Ya verás la colleja cuando quieran sacar las plusvis.

El refranero es sabio, el último leuro que lo gane otro.


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, estando en 6800 y viniendo a toda leche desde 5900 ................ suelto las Iberdrolas con un +11% y espero el recorte para entrar más abajo y más fuerte.
> 
> Saltando voy, saltando vengo ............ y por el camino algo voy puliendo



Me too. Y liquidadas las GAM compradas en 1,20 y 1,16.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jul 2012)

No os acojoneís, ahora

Que la QE3 la tenemos encima y quieren despulgarse...


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

¿Ya no queda nadie largo? :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Ya no queda nadie largo? :fiufiu:



A mí me quedan las Gamesas baratas.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

Yo con gamesas a 1,035 muy tranquilito...y unas trolas que he pillado hoy por si le da a esto por los 7mil no estar fuera...


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo con gamesas a 1,035 muy tranquilito...y unas trolas que he pillado hoy por si le da a esto por los 7mil no estar fuera...



Cuidado con los ibertrolas, están más débiles que el resto del mercado.

La otras, sólo son para valientes ::, no te puedo decir nada bueno.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Jul 2012)

Sigo largo en TR, y hoy he pillado algo de Telefonica (de las que me arrepiento)


----------



## FranR (30 Jul 2012)

Ordenada por tamaño de operaciones, pelea gorda en la última media hora.

Se ve que no he sido el único en pensar que mejor salir por patas y ver como se desarrolla la semana.

Todas las operaciones entre 5.32-5.35


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Sigo largo en TR, y hoy he pillado algo de Telefonica (de las que me arrepiento)



Muy débiles hamijo.

La factura de la cancelación del dividendo todavía no está pasada.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jul 2012)

Nokia cree que la comunicación por telepatía estará disponible en 2014 - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jul 2012)

lamiendo las heridas el San estaba más alto en 6755 que en 6795 me han trincado
más 2 centimos por accion bueno........ yviendo al sp me salí.......
¿dónde andara Mulder?


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nokia cree que la comunicación por telepatía estará disponible en 2014 - elEconomista.es



¿quién ******** a parte de un frikazo, se va a meter un implante en el coco?


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

First Solar se está poniendo feote. No hay que entrar ahora. Más bien esperar por si da opción de cortos .... que nunca deberían ser antes del miércoles que es cuando presenta resultados.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> A mí me quedan las Gamesas baratas.



Me too, para el niño y la niña dentro de 10 o 20 años ..... salvo que suba mucho antes y genera las plusvis.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿quién ******** a parte de un frikazo, se va a meter un implante en el coco?



Un opositor a notarías o registro:Baile:

Cualquier estudiante, vamos....o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿quién ******** a parte de un frikazo, se va a meter un implante en el coco?









¿Responde eso a su pregunta?


----------



## burbujadetrufas (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿quién ******** a parte de un frikazo, se va a meter un implante en el coco?



Jrande el comentario de la página original:

_*Pero será paras chicas, no? nosotros, como sólo tenemos una neurona y según ellas las tenemos en la entrepierna... pues creo que no me voy a implantar el teléfono en los cataplines...*_ :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Cuidado con tirar cortos al SP. Tiene camino libre hasta 1400 al margen de algún recorte intradiario. Cuando un target está claro ........... no hay que tirar hacia el otro lado. Bien es cierto que para los largos que entren ahora, no hay referencia válida de stop loss.


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nokia cree que la comunicación por telepatía estará disponible en 2014 - elEconomista.es



Un generador de microondas implantado en la corteza cerebral... ahora tenemos "dudas" sobre el daño que producen y de esta forma podremos confirmarlo... ¿quien se anima?


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Canadian, Suntech, Yingli ..... mordiendo el polvo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Un generador de microondas implantado en la corteza cerebral... ahora tenemos "dudas" sobre el daño que producen y de esta forma podremos confirmarlo... ¿quien se anima?



Cojon.es, es que eso no es telepatía. Es un móvil implantado en el cráneo. 

Es como decir "Usted será un Jedi y podrá abrir la puerta del garaje con este canalizador de la Fuerza"



Spoiler


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Un generador de microondas implantado en la corteza cerebral... ahora tenemos "dudas" sobre el daño que producen y de esta forma podremos confirmarlo... ¿quien se anima?



No se preocupen, para ese año en España no hay dinero ni para comprar los móviles con los puntos.


----------



## Sipanha (30 Jul 2012)

........... post alienado.


----------



## Sipanha (30 Jul 2012)

Mientras espero la fria vengansa de Mr Guybrush, os dejo con un trailer de la peli en cuestión.

[YOUTUBE]Py_IndUbcxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nokia cree que la comunicación por telepatía estará disponible en 2014 - elEconomista.es



la Siensia avanza que es una barbaridad, mismamente voy a comprarme 1 cacharro como los del vídeo para asustar a los Jatos del barrio 

[YOUTUBE]2iZ0WuNvHr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2012)

Llego de comprar y que risas leyendo , veo que están saltando todos en paracaidas.....Comandante Bertok dio señal de trinchera


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Llego de comprar y que risas leyendo , veo que están saltando todos en paracaidas.....Comandante Bertok dio señal de trinchera



y BUND al alza.
y EUR/USD a la baja.
y SP cerca de techo de canal.
y Culibex +15% en 3 jornadas.
y Iberdrolas con mayor debilidad que el resto de Blue Chips.
.....
y mil pavos al bolsillo.

No ha sido difícil tomar la decisión.

Volverán a estar a tiro.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jul 2012)

Mr. Brightside pase a saludar que salimos a 4% diario hombre!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

Caronte, estos tres cracks han saltado muy rápido del tren, quiero creer que no son tan buenos como para clavar el momento exacto de giro y nosotros vamos a tener algo más de recorrido, aunque sea para unas gambas plancha en el chiringuito de mañana...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Caronte, estos tres cracks han saltado muy rápido del tren, quiero creer que no son tan buenos como para clavar el momento exacto de giro y nosotros vamos a tener algo más de recorrido, aunque sea para unas gambas plancha en el chiringuito de mañana...



Paulistano, yo también he saltado en el minuto 8 aprox. de los yankis., no me fiaba. El EUR/SEK se estaba pegando una torta. Y el Bund a 3 años no subía de 0,02. Demasiadas reuniones pendientes además.

Los giros son para las máquinas.

Aquí he saltado.......



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

Pues ya sabe, se queda sin gambas


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cojon.es, es que eso no es telepatía. Es un móvil implantado en el cráneo.
> 
> Es como decir "Usted será un Jedi y podrá abrir la puerta del garaje con este canalizador de la Fuerza"
> 
> ...



Si claro, y que pasa cuando uno está pensando en guarradas y le llama su jefe.

Eso no puede salir bien :no:


----------



## Sipanha (30 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si claro, y que pasa cuando uno está pensando en guarradas y le llama su jefe.
> 
> Eso no puede salir bien :no:



Este post sin detalles no vale nada. ::


----------



## Kaoska_p (30 Jul 2012)

Yo creo que hasta los 7050-7200 va a subir, prácticamente seguro. Otra cosa es que se estrelle contra ellos y caiga, formando un doble techo en 7200 que haría aconsejable que vendiesemos hasta la camisa.


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Este post sin detalles no vale nada. ::



Estamos en verano, hace calor y servidora ya tiene una edad...para que le cuente los detalles Calopez tiene que abrirme otro foro para mi solita :Baile:

Por cierto, alguien se ha quedado dentro hoy? porque me he ido esta tarde y parece que habéís vendido todos como locos.

Si haceis eso en Agosto, con el volumen que hay bajais el IBEX 500 puntos vosotros solos .


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2012)

Joer, creí que lo de los Kuratas que era un simple video y tal... y resulta que se venden... un milloncito y cuarto.... si me tocara la primitiva gorda gorda... me compraba dos, les ponía ruedas de tacos, me los llevaba al pueblo de mis padres y a asustar conejos... jajajja...

Por su propio bien, no tienten al superfreaky-meganerd que llevo dentro... es peligroso. En serio...


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Joer, creí que lo de los Kuratas que era un simple video y tal... y resulta que se venden... un milloncito y cuarto.... si me tocara la primitiva gorda gorda... me compraba dos, les ponía ruedas de tacos, me los llevaba al pueblo de mis padres y a asustar conejos... jajajja...
> 
> Por su propio bien, no tienten al superfreaky-meganerd que llevo dentro... es peligroso. En serio...



claro que existen!
todo lo que se postea en este hilo, es cierto y veraz (hasta el Jato y su primo) 

y mientras los demás malgastan su platita en cochecitos para niños, los machos (y machunas  ), nos vamos a pillar un Kurata :

edito; que van a 10 Km/h ¿cómo se les queda el cuerpo a l@s de los cochecitos de juguete? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si claro, y que pasa cuando uno está pensando en guarradas y le llama su jefe.
> 
> Eso no puede salir bien :no:



Yo nunca llevo el móvil del trabajo implantado en el cerebro ::


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo nunca llevo el móvil del trabajo implantado en el cerebro ::



me estoy imaginando la escena en el pub de turno:

- Oye guap@ me pasas tu whatsaap

- Claro! simpátic@, es ...

------------------------------------------ Paso del tiempo (2014 d.c)*

- hoija Shur! ustek lleva chip, de esos que por el 2012 se le ponían a los Jatos

- Pos claarooo, si es lo más cool, el quien hoy en día no tiene uno, es medio-suc

*Nótese que en el 2014 solo habrán sobrevivido los burbus y algún forocochero, por eso el lenguaje Hoija-hamijo-Shur


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> la Siensia avanza que es una barbaridad, mismamente voy a comprarme 1 cacharro como los del vídeo para asustar a los Jatos del barrio
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2iZ0WuNvHr8[/YOUTUBE]



La verdad es que estos señores de Nokia podrían preocuparse bastante más de vender más y mejor para evitar que su firma sea un triste recuerdo de como la innovación tecnológica y comercial usana les pasó por encima.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Caronte, estos tres cracks han saltado muy rápido del tren, quiero creer que no son tan buenos como para clavar el momento exacto de giro y nosotros vamos a tener algo más de recorrido, aunque sea para unas gambas plancha en el chiringuito de mañana...



Desde luego que Janus no lo ha clavado pero lo cogerá otra vez bastante más abajo, espero ....


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> Yo creo que hasta los 7050-7200 va a subir, prácticamente seguro. Otra cosa es que se estrelle contra ellos y caiga, formando un doble techo en 7200 que haría aconsejable que vendiesemos hasta la camisa.



El tema es si va a subir del tirón más de un 20% o si va a hacer un stop&go para apear a la peña.


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> me estoy imaginando la escena en el pub de turno:
> 
> - Oye guap@ me pasas tu whatsaap
> 
> ...



Cuando saquen el chip de Apple harán que las pupilas se te queden así







Que ya que vas a pagar el doble por un chip que no se ve, al menos que se sepa que tú eres cool )


----------



## atman (30 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> claro que existen!
> todo lo que se postea en este hilo, es cierto y veraz (hasta el Jato y su primo)
> 
> y mientras los demás malgastan su platita en cochecitos para niños, los machos (y machunas  ), nos vamos a pillar un Kurata :
> ...



para que quieres correr si no hay a donde escapar...

lo importante es la autonomía yyyyy..... que las ametralladoras gatlin se activan con la sonrisa del piloto...



Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Abrimos un corto con stop ajustado en Apple.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Ponemos Tesla Motor en el radar. Está llegando a zona de posible rebote. Hay que esperar un poquito aún.


----------



## Kaoska_p (30 Jul 2012)

alguien sabe qué pasó con IAG hoy? subió un 8% hasta los 2.05 cuando estos dias atrás andaba con ligeras pérdidas.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jul 2012)

Preparaos para el multi-chute de dinero europeo-usano del miércoles...

Van a tostar los cortos otra vez.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Caronte, estos tres cracks han saltado muy rápido del tren, quiero creer que no son tan buenos como para clavar el momento exacto de giro y nosotros vamos a tener algo más de recorrido, aunque sea para unas gambas plancha en el chiringuito de mañana...



Los útlimos leuros los dejamos para los cracks.

Los followers de tendencias ni entramos al principio ni salimos al final. :fiufiu:

Suerte y volveremos a vernos en las ibertrolas. ::


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Preparaos para el multi-chute de dinero europeo-usano del miércoles...
> 
> Van a tostar los cortos otra vez.



No lo pongo en duda. Si es así, espero que antes limpien el mercado de esos putos larguistas tan incómodos, coño. :::fiufiu:::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

C-orto gold 1624 :Baile:


----------



## Caracol (30 Jul 2012)

MV, podrías razonar tu corto en gold??
En Renta4 hoy han metido un ETF que replica el doble del valor (LSIL), un 30% del total de la cartera y sin vaselina, justo hoy. Parece que creen que pegará el pedo hacia arriba (ha vuelto a la zona de los 28 dolares).
Y el oro y la plata suelen ir de la mano.
Gracias.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

Caracol dijo:


> MV, podrías razonar tu corto en gold??
> En Renta4 hoy han metido un ETF que replica el doble del valor (LSIL), un 30% del total de la cartera y sin vaselina, justo hoy. Parece que creen que pegará el pedo hacia arriba (ha vuelto a la zona de los 28 dolares).
> Y el oro y la plata suelen ir de la mano.
> Gracias.



el horo esta mas sobrecomprado , por eso casi no sube , le limita la parte alta de bollinger y el estocastico por encima de 90 y tantos .

si no hay QE3 creo que habra movimiento gordo a la baja , si lo hay cierro inmediatamente


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el horo esta mas sobrecomprado , por eso casi no sube , le limita la parte alta de bollinger y el estocastico por encima de 90 y tantos .
> 
> si no hay QE3 creo que habra movimiento gordo a la baja , si lo hay cierro inmediatamente



Ándate con cuidado porque está consumiendo tiempo antes de volver a saltar al alza.

Los indicadores que sigo están en esa situación.

Quita el SL para sentir sensaciones fuertes ::


----------



## Caracol (30 Jul 2012)

Ok, gracias.
Espero que vaya en la dirección que tú dices.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

fijate en los graficos en diario y recuerda que el gold esta cerca de sus maximos en euros


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> fijate en los graficos en diario y recuerda que el gold esta cerca de sus maximos en euros



Estoy mirando timeframe = 4h.

En diario es más alcista todavía.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy mirando timeframe = 4h.
> 
> En diario es más alcista todavía.



purd compre y forrese


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> purd compre y forrese



Fórrese usted primero.


----------



## japoza (30 Jul 2012)

Buenas, yo estoy corto en el EURUSD pues parece que esa es la tendencia. Si el BCE al final le da a la maquina de hacer billetes para comprar deuda ITA y ESP ¿lo normal es que baje el Euro bastante más, verdad?
Aunque he visto que alguno habla también de que la Reserva Federal USA también puede inyectar $$$ y de esa forma, entre otras cosas, conseguir que el dolar no se aprecie tanto con respecto al Euro.
Ya se que nadie tiene "bola de cristal" pero ¿como lo veis?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Fórrese usted primero.



que se forren mujeres niños y mariconsones primero , que no se diga que MV no es educado


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que se forren mujeres niños y mariconsones primero , que no se diga que MV no es educado



y a su primo ¿en que grupo le ponemos?:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

BBVA fuerza a FCC a aportar capital para refinanciar la deuda de Portland - elConfidencial.com

Jaaaaanus !!!!, ay payo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Jul 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahí van camufladas las mías. Lo habitual son paquetes de 1000 aprox.
> 
> En la zona en que he empezado a lanzar ordenes de venta, han metido una de 56.000 títulos, alguien se ha acojonado también.



Fran, ¿Con que programa sacas ese volumen del BBVA?.


----------



## juanfer (30 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Caronte, estos tres cracks han saltado muy rápido del tren, quiero creer que no son tan buenos como para clavar el momento exacto de giro y nosotros vamos a tener algo más de recorrido, aunque sea para unas gambas plancha en el chiringuito de mañana...



Yo salte el viernes a ultima hora con lo que gane un 5% menos que los que han saltado hoy.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (30 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> fijate en los graficos en diario y recuerda que el gold esta cerca de sus maximos en euros



¿Estás basando tu operación con un gráfico del oro en euros?.


----------



## Le Truhan (30 Jul 2012)

Ya es tarde para ir largo? O no.


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo salte el viernes a ultima hora con lo que gane un 5% menos que los que han saltado hoy.



Esa es mi idea, que llegue esto algo más arriba.

De todas formas se opera de otra forma sin la presión de Pandoro mirándote fijamente. La pasada semana multipliqué por 5 mis ganancias en 2012. Si hubiese vendido hoy se habrían multiplicado por 10. Esperemos mañana no haya guano tal que me jode ese x10.

Así que oye, si viene el guano...se salta en marcha y a esperar que se maten entre ellos...para algo están los stops.

De momento futuros neutros.

Edito: Gracias a los que tanto hincapié hacen en los SL de este hilo no me he quedado pillado en los 7.600....donde de no haber seguido el hilo me habría quedado pillado con los 30 y pico mil pavos que opero....de no haberos leido sería un gran inversor a largo:cook:


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Estás basando tu operación con un gráfico del oro en euros?.



Si te parece los sigue en dólares o liras turcas.....

Me han pasado una foto del jato operando....




8:






:Baile:













:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> BBVA fuerza a FCC a aportar capital para refinanciar la deuda de Portland - elConfidencial.com
> 
> Jaaaaanus !!!!, ay payo.



De eso han hablado en el último podcast de economia directa (un poco flojete en mi opinion) cuando comentaban que el problema de las bajadas son básicamente debidas las compras hechas a crédito. Acción baja => banco pide más garantías => empresa vende acciones para hacer frente a esas garantías.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> BBVA fuerza a FCC a aportar capital para refinanciar la deuda de Portland - elConfidencial.com
> 
> Jaaaaanus !!!!, ay payo.



Vamos a ver si lo tiran hasta los cuatro y pico. Si se tuerce España, que ya lo está, lo pueden conseguir.

El año que viene es muy importante para el área de Medioambiente porque creo que se licitan proyectos importantes en España (recogida de mierda, perdón basura). Y son contratos en donde ellos ya están operando por lo que si ganan será con menos margen .... pero me da que van a perder cuota y se va a repartir entre otros players.

Por algo estaba bajando con tanta fuerza. Es cierto que ha cobrado mucho dinero que le debían y eso le ha dado oxigeno pero está por ver si le van a seguir pagando a tiempo o si va a comenzar a acumular inventario financiero nuevamente.

La empresa tiene el problema importante de que su mayor margen de rentabilidad está en el área de Servicios de Medioambiente y ahí no es donde tiene el mayor volumen de negocio. Éste sigue estando en Construcción, principalmente en el área internacional .... pero Construcción al fin y al cabo.


----------



## sr.anus (30 Jul 2012)

Que indecision, vender toda mi cartera de ibes.gnatural y repsoles que tenia pensado dejar hasta la jubilacion (todavia me quedan 40 años),para volver a comprarla mas abajo, o conservarla con valor, por España.
volveremos a ver los 5900 antes de que termine el año?


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Ver para creer.
Hoy posteaba en broma algo así como que me fío más de la Guardia Civil que de Draghi. Pues bien, hace dos horas que me han metido una multa por ir a 80 km/h donde el límite estaba en 70 Km/h. Me jode más aún cuando no era consciente de ello y que sea un lunes ya avanzada la tarde. Podrían estar haciendo otras cosas.

Y además, de ahí el ver para creer, el picoleto debía ser burbujarra porque cuando le he protestado un poco ...... me ha dicho "usted seguro que cree que no merece una denuncia porque usted lo vale".


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Jatopastro, he leido que andabas corto en el oro. Tienes de margen por arriba hasta los 1640 y en tu contra la media móvil de 50, el estocástico y el macd.

Te recomiendo que selecciones la fila del excel y hagas "eliminar". Ventajas del papeltlading.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Tesla Motor, parece buena como largo entre 26,8 y 26. Ese último nivel es la línea maginot del trade.


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ver para creer.
> Hoy posteaba en broma algo así como que me fío más de la Guardia Civil que de Draghi. Pues bien, hace dos horas que me han metido una multa por ir a 80 km/h donde el límite estaba en 70 Km/h. Me jode más aún cuando no era consciente de ello y que sea un lunes ya avanzada la tarde. Podrían estar haciendo otras cosas.
> 
> Y además, de ahí el ver para creer, el picoleto debía ser burbujarra porque cuando le he protestado un poco ...... me ha dicho "usted seguro que cree que no merece una denuncia porque usted lo vale".



joder! a la mínima sospecha de burbujarra, haberle dicho lo de "Tochovista es mi pastor ... nada me falta"

todavía espero el día en el que me encuentre con un forero, ése será un día Jandre, de verdad me hace ilusión encontrarme alguno/a ... aunque sea un Coto o un Marlo :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (30 Jul 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Que indecision, vender toda mi cartera de ibes.gnatural y repsoles que tenia pensado dejar hasta la jubilacion (todavia me quedan 40 años),para volver a comprarla mas abajo, o conservarla con valor, por España.
> volveremos a ver los 5900 antes de que termine el año?



Desde cuando las llevas?? Qué nivel de Ibex?

En el hilo hay buenos ejemplos de foreros que vendieron su cartera con todo el dolor de su corazón pero que los meses han dado la razón a la venta.

Claro, que vendieron en 7mil y pico creo.

Tu riesgo ahora es vender, dejar que caiga, no saber cuando entrar, y que en 3 días te metan un 15% como han hecho ahora y al final las pilles más arriba.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Ivanhoe Energy la veremos en 0,40. Será un líder en subidas cuando le toque su ciclo.


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De eso han hablado en el último podcast de economia directa (un poco flojete en mi opinion) cuando comentaban que el problema de las bajadas son básicamente debidas las compras hechas a crédito. Acción baja => banco pide más garantías => empresa vende acciones para hacer frente a esas garantías.



le parece flojete porque ustek ya posee Jran Conosimiento, no así Umirdà

Ganas tengo de ver sudar tinta china al Florentino o al Falcones ::


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Ni que decir tiene que Netflix solo admite cortos. Largos ni con un palo.

Ahora mismo ya se pueden alquilar películas en Google. Es supercómodo pero aún no tienen un catálogo de la leche que digamos. Vamos a ver si avanzan en esta línea o no.

El vídeo por internet es ya un producto commodity porque muchos lo dan. Los nombres de las empresas metidas en ese negocio, son muy relevantes y con dinero por lo que se intuye que generarán un catálogo de la leche ..... por lo que Netflix va a estar jodida.

Son cortos hasta que valga 10 dolares.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Necesitamos que Starbucks suba hasta 50 ó 51 para poder meter un buen corto. Parece una opción muy buena.


----------



## sr.anus (30 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Desde cuando las llevas?? Qué nivel de Ibex?
> 
> En el hilo hay buenos ejemplos de foreros que vendieron su cartera con todo el dolor de su corazón pero que los meses han dado la razón a la venta.
> 
> ...



repsol a 12,5
ibe a 3,5
gas a 9,7

Fueron compras escalonadas desde 7200 hasta 6500, y lo peor de todo es que las he cogido cariño


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Groupon cotizando /3 su precio de debut.
Zynga cotizando /5 su máximo de marzo.
Facebook la mitad del mes pasado.

Los siguientes pufos rondarán a:

Yelp, capitaliza x10 sus ventas y no ha ganado dinero nunca. Yo lo tengo instalado en el móvil y me gusta el servicio pero el problema es que es gratis y no veo que le puedan sacar mucha pasta a los locales anunciados. El mundo de la realidad aumentada no es un generador claro ni de ingresos ni de rentabilidad.

Pandora Media, sigo sorprendido cómo puede ser que "esto" cotice y más que capitalice 1600 millones. Nunca ha ganado dinero y su servicio es algo que se puede quedar de lo más commodity en un pis pas. Muy fácilmente replicable y sin barrera de entrada .... y menos en USA donde uno con cuatro slides y una idea bien "tirada" .... levanta capital a espuertas.

Linkedin, estaba pensando en decirles que el año pasado facturó 460M, que su beneficio ronda el 10% ...... pero me voy a quedar con que capitaliza 10.600 millones. Es un corto sideral.


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Las solares usanas lo han pasado chungo de lo lindo hoy. Suntech bajando el 14%, Canadian bajando el 16%, Trina Solar bajando el 11% ..............

Pasado mañana presenta resultados FSLR que viene siendo el referente sectorial. Hay muchos sites de noticias especializadas en el sector .... que vienen adelantando rebajas continuas en la previsión de resultados. Se lo puede llevar por delante al sector completo y quizá eso sea lo que está valorando ahora el sector en bolsa. Cuidado que lo mismo le enchufan un chute pepónico porque ese mercado está lleno de hijos de la jrande puta.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ver para creer.
> Hoy posteaba en broma algo así como que me fío más de la Guardia Civil que de Draghi. Pues bien, hace dos horas que me han metido una multa por ir a 80 km/h donde el límite estaba en 70 Km/h. Me jode más aún cuando no era consciente de ello y que sea un lunes ya avanzada la tarde. Podrían estar haciendo otras cosas.
> 
> Y además, de ahí el ver para creer, el picoleto debía ser burbujarra porque cuando le he protestado un poco ...... me ha dicho "usted seguro que cree que no merece una denuncia porque usted lo vale".



No seas llorón, españa te lo agradece ::

Gracias.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> joder! a la mínima sospecha de burbujarra, haberle dicho lo de "Tochovista es mi pastor ... nada me falta"
> 
> todavía espero el día en el que me encuentre con un forero, ése será un día Jandre, de verdad me hace ilusión encontrarme alguno/a ... aunque sea un Coto o un Marlo :ouch:



Marlo te iba a dar para el pelo ::


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Métete un fukushima por el culo, desgraciado.

Montoro: el dficit hasta junio se situar en torno al 4% bruto de PIB,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No seas llorón, españa te lo agradece ::
> 
> Gracias.



Voy a intentar no pagarla porque mi padre conoce a un alto cargo en la Guardia Civil (siguen siendo corruptibles). Eso sí, ya me ha dicho mi padre que vaya preparando 60 euros para comprar un Glennfiddich 18 años.

Estos borregos beben como esponjas y no precisamente Don Simón.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a intentar no pagarla porque mi padre conoce a un alto cargo en la Guardia Civil (siguen siendo corruptibles). Eso sí, ya me ha dicho mi padre que vaya preparando 60 euros para comprar un Glennfiddich 18 años.
> 
> Estos borregos beben como esponjas y no precisamente Don Simón.



Deberías avergonzarte de esa actitud.

Estás defraudando a tus conciudadanos.


----------



## Xof Dub (30 Jul 2012)

Bueno, sigo largo en IBE aunque más por falta de puntería que de ganas de saltar. Deje orden a 3 leuros y no se cruzó... cosas de no estar pendiente... Bernanke el miércoles y Draghi el jueves... es hora de ajustar más el stop


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Bueno, sigo largo en IBE aunque más por falta de puntería que de ganas de saltar. Deje orden a 3 leuros y no se cruzó... cosas de no estar pendiente... Bernanke el miércoles y Draghi el jueves... es hora de ajustar más el stop



Pocas ganas tenías desaltar. Poner la orden de venta en número redondo ... 8:

Mañana tendrás otra oportunidad, de las últimas.


----------



## Drinito (30 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a intentar no pagarla porque mi padre conoce a un alto cargo en la Guardia Civil (siguen siendo corruptibles). Eso sí, ya me ha dicho mi padre que vaya preparando 60 euros para comprar un Glennfiddich 18 años.
> 
> Estos borregos beben como esponjas y no precisamente Don Simón.





Pues....... si la pagas con el descuento te queda la cosa en 50 napos sin puntos........ y sin deber favores... :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Marlo te iba a dar para el pelo ::



me está diciendo que conoce a uno de los Jrandes del foro :


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Deberías avergonzarte de esa actitud.
> 
> Estás defraudando a tus conciudadanos.



Amigo, estoy haciendo un acto de patria. Actúo como drunk feeder. Al menos sé donde van a ir esos 60 euros.

A algo totalmente improductivo que generará problemas de riñón e higado a un tipo por lo que habrá que mantenerle desde la Seguridad Social. Y de paso sacando 60 euros de España vía exportación.

Sé que no estoy a la altura de RameroJoy y cia ............ pero ese es mi humilde contribución a la destrucción de España.


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> me está diciendo que conoce a uno de los Jrandes del foro :



Con Marlo nada me falta 8:


----------



## bertok (30 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, estoy haciendo un acto de patria. Actúo como drunk feeder. Al menos sé donde van a ir esos 60 euros.
> 
> A algo totalmente improductivo que generará problemas de riñón e higado a un tipo por lo que habrá que mantenerle desde la Seguridad Social. Y de paso sacando 60 euros de España vía exportación.
> 
> Sé que no estoy a la altura de RameroJoy y cia ............ pero ese es mi humilde contribución a la destrucción de España.



Ya se empieza a escuchar que otros optan por un sicario ...


----------



## Janus (30 Jul 2012)

Drinito dijo:


> Pues....... si la pagas con el descuento te queda la cosa en 50 napos sin puntos........ y sin deber favores... :fiufiu:



La idea real que tengo es pillar una botella y vaciar la mitad (para mi bodeguita) y llenarla con un dyc que tengo por ahí. Después le diré a mi padre que le invite a cenar a su casa, le saque la botella para tomarse un pelotazo y después que le ofrezca que se la lleve a su casa.::


----------



## jayco (30 Jul 2012)

Yo ni me lo pensaba, si fuera tu me quedaba con la botella, de hecho ya estoy haciendo acopio de unas cuantas botellas que iré abriendo progresivamente, con el rescate de España, la ruptura del euro y la quiebra de EEUU.


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La idea real que tengo es pillar una botella y vaciar la mitad (para mi bodeguita) y llenarla con un dyc que tengo por ahí. Después le diré a mi padre que le invite a cenar a su casa, le saque la botella para tomarse un pelotazo y después que le ofrezca que se la lleve a su casa.::



Onvre! así sí ... te gastas 30 luros + el Dyc, nada de los 50€ siendo legal.

vamos! tipical espanis :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a intentar no pagarla porque mi padre conoce a un alto cargo en la Guardia Civil (siguen siendo corruptibles). Eso sí, ya me ha dicho mi padre que vaya preparando 60 euros para comprar un Glennfiddich 18 años.
> 
> Estos borregos beben como esponjas y no precisamente Don Simón.



y cuanto es la multa en cuestión ?
100€, por pronto pago

paga la multa coño, sino no podras soportar que te vuelen un sl ::

vaya tela legal en los mercados y en eso no


----------



## wetpiñata (31 Jul 2012)

Pepón San en el Nikkei. Buenos dias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

Sobre la multa.

Antes de comentar. ¿había tráfico?¿condiciones de la calzada?¿años del vehículo?

Estoy hasta los huevos que en calzadas en perfecto estado límites de velocidad de 100 a 70, o de 120 a 90 (autovía!!!) por que les sale de los c.ojones o les sobraban señales de tráfico.

*lex injusta non est lex*


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Buenos dias!! como veis los indices?? No se si aguantar un poco mas el ibex....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenos dias!! como veis los indices??



Entre los pulgares y los corazones... ::


----------



## Sipanha (31 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenos dias!! como veis los indices??



Bien, siguen en su sitio. ::







Edit: Dedo fail, el piratón se ma adelantao por la derecha.


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entre los pulgares y los corazones... ::



Es tan malo que duele...:XX::XX:

Pero me ha hecho mucha gracia¡


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Es tan malo que duele...:XX::XX:
> 
> Pero me ha hecho mucha gracia¡



Lo sé. De ahí esos puntos suspensivos en plan "Ahi lo dejo. No me hago cargo de las consecuencias"

edit: Y porque en este hilo hay buen rollo. Imaginen que lo pregunta uno con 200 pipos en contra MV style, sin FED ni conosimiento, sufriendo embestidas de pandoro. Pregunta que como vemos los índices en busca de _esperansa _y _reconfortasión_, y va y le suelta un espabilao "entre los pulgares y los corazones...." :XX: :XX:


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo sé. De ahí esos puntos suspensivos en plan "Ahi lo dejo. No me hago cargo de las consecuencias"
> 
> edit: Y porque en este hilo hay buen rollo. Imaginen que lo pregunta uno con 200 pipos en contra MV style, sin FED ni conosimiento, sufriendo embestidas de pandoro. Pregunta que como vemos los índices en busca de _esperansa _y _reconfortasión_, y va y le suelta un espabilao "entre los pulgares y los corazones...." :XX: :XX:



Con que humor empezais el dia y eso que son las 9 de la mañana ¿Que desayunais? jajaja  Los andaluces estais hechos de otra pasta. Estoy comprado desde los 6500


----------



## patilltoes (31 Jul 2012)

Estaba yo pensando sobre lo del hilo de la estanflacion:

- Si el dinero y los bonos no valen un carajo (interes real negativo), habra pasta que huira de ahi, su sitio natural, a otros sitios.
- Eso provocara anomalias.

Y si, hay gente que ya las ve. Tanto en los REIT como en las acciones que pagan dividendos estables en los USA (utilities y blue chips):

Dividend Bubble? (CAT, ED, MCD, MO)
There is no Dividend Bubble - BLK, CHL, CAG, MCD, NEE - Foolish Blogging Network
Strong Signs Dividend Stocks Are Approaching Bubble Territory - Seeking Alpha
Are REITs a Good Investment or the Next Bubble? - Seeking Alpha


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

guanosos dias 

los c-ortos en el gold en positivo , como siempre el sentimiento contrario antigacelero no falla


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanosos dias
> 
> los c-ortos en el gold en positivo , como siempre el sentimiento contrario antigacelero no falla



mire ustek, va a ser que sí tiene conosimiento ... si se puso colto en gold (en €) y después se pone coltito en el $/€ está haciendo hedging.

si ya además hace unas entradas mirando pivots, nubes de Bolingas (era así??) + algo de TT, pues hoija! le puede hasta sacar platita

se lo digo con Umirdà, you know! :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya humor y eso que son las 9 de la mañana ¿Que desayunais?jajaja  Los andaluces estais hechos de otra pasta. Estoy comprado desde los 6500



Es que estamos levantados desde las 6:30 

_Enhoragüena _por las plusvies (latentes )

y sobre el desayuno, la duda ofende.


----------



## paulistano (31 Jul 2012)

vamos bonito, despues de este revienta stops asustaviejas, vete a os cielos....vuela, vuela altoooo::




::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

Cerrado el c-ortito oro 1624-1621,5


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> mire ustek, va a ser que sí tiene conosimiento ... si se puso colto en gold (en €) y después se pone coltito en el $/€ está haciendo hedging.
> 
> si ya además hace unas entradas mirando pivots, nubes de Bolingas (era así??) + algo de TT, pues hoija! le puede hasta sacar platita
> 
> se lo digo con Umirdà, you know! :cook:



ahora ya me hizo dudar de mi capacidad :S 

la gacela no se da cuenta que lo es ni mucho menos quien no lo es :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (31 Jul 2012)

Un añito duro para Grifols.


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora ya me hizo dudar de mi capacidad :S
> 
> la gacela no se da cuenta que lo es ni mucho menos quien no lo es :ouch:



amos Maejtro! no se arrugue

¿no ve que en mi comentario va implícito que doy por hecho que está "jugando" con platita REAL?

hilumine a estas Jacelas y jazelones ::


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

Lástima que no se puedan meter cortos en el culibex.


----------



## Navarrorum (31 Jul 2012)

Buenos dias. Grifols tiene el impecable y sobre todo previsible comportamiento como es el de empresas saneadas y con buenos balances. Tecnicas reunidas Inditex.... Como esta hay varias en el Ibex y en el mercado continuo. Viscofán por ejemplo un valor que con la crisis va a hacer de todo menos caer. (amor patrio mode=off).

Muchos y claros dobles y triples suelos que indican un cambio alcista en su cotización. Buenas oportunidades veo yo.


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

Creo que nos giramos a la baja en breve.


----------



## pollastre (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora ya me hizo dudar de mi capacidad :S
> 
> la gacela no se da cuenta que lo es ni mucho menos quien no lo es :ouch:



No se arredre, Don Jato; ignore los comentarios de algunos foreros díscolos, machitos y significados. Deje que su platita hable por Ud., y hentierre en billetes verdes a los que desconfían de su técnica.

Recuerde, sólo el que ensaya lo absurdo, eventualmente conquistará lo imposible.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No se arredre, Don Jato; ignore los comentarios de algunos foreros díscolos, machitos y significados. Deje que su platita hable por Ud., y hentierre en billetes verdes a los que desconfían de su técnica.
> 
> Recuerde, sólo el que ensaya lo absurdo, eventualmente conquistará lo imposible.



lo absurdo es hacer papertrading para ganar dinero real :ouch:


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

Pardillos everywhere

A contracorriente: los fondos de pensiones aumentan su inversin en deuda espaola - Cotizalia.com


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

metemos otro corto al gold 1623 :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> metemos otro corto al gold 1623 :Baile:



Le acompaño.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le acompaño.



señol chinito vaya colocando los paquetes intercalados , primero los papertrading y luego el dinero real


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

el euro intento superar la central de bollinger pero no lo consigue y ahora se va pabajo :Baile:


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Jul 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le acompaño.



Joderrrrrrr tu avatar :XX::XX::XX:

No lo había visto.


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

IBE un día más con debilidad respecto al culibex.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lástima que no se puedan meter cortos en el culibex.




http://www.bolsasymercados.es/asp/etfs/fichavalor.asp?isin=FR0010762492


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Joderrrrrrr tu avatar :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> No lo había visto.



Una nueva asociacion al estilo mason ha sido creada, nuestro lider es el JJJ nuestro simbolo un triangulo roto, y la contraseña es masmenosmilpuntos.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que estamos levantados desde las 6:30
> 
> _Enhoragüena _por las plusvies (latentes )
> 
> y sobre el desayuno, la duda ofende.



300/400 puntos para mi sera como un 5%-6% de rentabilidad (voy sin apalancar).Anda mira el mono fumao...El diseñador grafico de kellogs debia ser un figura ni un detalle dejo en el tintero. Algun dia posteare los mensajes ocultos de disney


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señol chinito vaya colocando los paquetes intercalados , primero los papertrading y luego el dinero real



Asi lo hare, entiendo que esta es una inversion a largo plazo.


----------



## Sipanha (31 Jul 2012)

Radio macuto:

El pivot 1385.73 en el SPX500 va aguantando por ahora.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Asi lo hare, entiendo que esta es una inversion a largo plazo.



es una estrategia despiadada basada en que no tendremos QE3 , si asin sucede entonces hay altas probabilidades de rotura del triangulo a la baja con un objetivo aprox en 1300


----------



## Xof Dub (31 Jul 2012)

Llevo unos días echando un ojo a Prosegur. No se si curiosamente o no, la cosa es que todo este último arreón del Ibex se lo ha hecho a la inversa... que os parece a los precios actuales??

gracias


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es una estrategia despiadada basada en que no tendremos QE3 , si asin sucede entonces hay altas probabilidades de rotura del triangulo a la baja con un objetivo aprox en 1300



Entonces el sp500 tambien iria a la baja?

Que te parece este grafico? Hace tiempo que no cuelga un grafico.


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

El SP está en zona de giro desde ayer.


----------



## Navarrorum (31 Jul 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Entonces el sp500 tambien iria a la baja?
> 
> Que te parece este grafico? Hace tiempo que no cuelga un grafico.



Pues yo veo un cambio de tendencia CLARO:


----------



## pollastre (31 Jul 2012)

DON Piratón usa más colorines en sus gráficos, a dónde va Ud. a parar.... :no:



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Entonces el sp500 tambien iria a la baja?
> 
> Que te parece este grafico? Hace tiempo que no cuelga un grafico.


----------



## sr.anus (31 Jul 2012)

Bayer +15% desde febrero de este año. Y me sali de gas natural y repsol con un +10%. (incluyendo dividendos) Para mi, este año, hecho. Demasiado riesgo siendo una gacela que apenas sigue esto, cuando veamos los 5miles volveremos


----------



## Sipanha (31 Jul 2012)

Y la puntilla puede venir en unos minutos.... (a las 11)


Datos europeos: 

Jobless rate.
Forecast: 11.2
Previous: 11.1

CPI (FLash est.)
Forecast: 2.4
Previous: 2.4


----------



## Navarrorum (31 Jul 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Bayer +15% desde febrero de este año. Y me sali de gas natural y repsol con un +10%. (incluyendo dividendos) Para mi, este año, hecho. Demasiado riesgo siendo una gacela que apenas sigue esto, cuando veamos los 5miles volveremos



Yo TB me sali de Repsol con minus. por mieditis gacerera. Craso error. Triple suelo de libro. Despegue claro hasta el infinito. Volveré a entrar en cuanto corrija un poco más (entre hoy y el viernes)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2012)

Alguien ha llamado al comando color:


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Bayer +15% desde febrero de este año. Y me sali de gas natural y repsol con un +10%. (incluyendo dividendos) Para mi, este año, hecho. Demasiado riesgo siendo una gacela que apenas sigue esto, cuando veamos los 5miles volveremos



Si señor,una de mis pretendidas...Se escapo

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BAYN:GR


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2012)

Repsollllllllllllllll


----------



## Xof Dub (31 Jul 2012)

por cierto, salimos de IBE a 2,99 (+0,34 leuros/acción)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2012)

Sr.P como le va lo suyo, me refiero a sus dos grandes handicaps, la mesa de cristal y el gusto por los audis, lo va superando ya? todo tiene arreglo, lo sabe verdad?

Los leoncios del daxie andan por la isla antaño española, Mallorca. 

JJJ cuelga algun grafico.
DON PIRATON vi que estuvo usted en usa, cuentenos su experiencia alli, es cierto lo de las mujeres usa?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2012)

Para los que no saben ingles:
-papa que coche es el mejor del mercado en estos momentos en el entorno de los 35.000€?
-Sin ninguna duda el BMW serie 3 2012.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2012)

pero porque me pasa esto los indices subiendo me pongo largo y me vuelan los sl 
pero que he yo para merecer esto cuenta en negativo 2 dias y hoy no entro ni con un palo


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Para los que no saben ingles:
> -papa que coche es el mejor del mercado en estos momentos en el entorno de los 35.000€?
> -Sin ninguna duda el BMW serie 3 2012.



Como va la opa??Andese con ojo, creo que la familia Quandt no esta por la labor de venderle el negocio


http://www.dw.de/dw/article/0,,1725388,00.html


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

El movimiento de hoy en el culibex es un descaro de las manos fuertes.


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El movimiento de hoy en el culibex es un descaro de las manos fuertes.



Echo de menos a Mulder...

Su resumen diario a mi me aclara muchas cosas.

Los "L" queremos saber¡¡¡


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como va la opa??Andese con ojo, creo que la familia Quandt no esta por la labor de venderle el negocio
> 
> 
> BMW: ¿Quienes son los Quandt? | Dossiers | DW.DE | null



Entonces sera una opa hostil. Con un poco de suerte, igual logran hacer el proximo x5 mas feo aun de lo que ya es, entonces atacare. Me vendran bien sus informes sobre las cuentas, tampoco quiero pagar mas de lo estricatamente necesario 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> DON Piratón usa más colorines en sus gráficos, a dónde va Ud. a parar.... :no:



El uso de colorines es fundamental para enmascarar la falta de _conosimiento_.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La experiencia se resume a que al volver se te caen los lagrimones, la diferencia en calidad de vida es abismal. En España nos roban a manos llenas, TODOS. Entre el precio de la vivieenda, telecos, compañias energéticas, hostelería (sin acritú, se puede debatir si se quiere) y pvto estado mafioso, nos dejan tiritando. 

Pero vamos, que alli de p.m. 

En cuanto a los de las mujeres:

- Que estan como un cencerro? Cierto!.
- Que se beben los tequilas como agua de la fuente de la plaza padre suarez? Cierto!


Spoiler



(Mejor agua de toda graná )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2012)

En que ciudad estuvo?
Trabajo o placer? Ambas he oido ambas?

Nos llevan años de ventaja, literalmente, hace 30 años comparar usa con españa era comparar la ultima de almodovar con la ultima de batman. Ahora algo hemos mejorado, bastante, pero aun asi...

Pero vamos que no cambio yo una tapa en grana por ninguna hamburguesa de esas. Ademas yo cuando estuve en guasinton vi mucha gente corriendo por la calle, pero no como aqui con un policia persiguiendoles, no no, corrian por gusto, correr por correr, estan muy mal.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Jul 2012)

Quisiera unirme a los foreros que luchan por la conservación del gato andino y de todas las especies en peligro de extinción en todos los rincones del mundo debido a la depredación humana.






Pd: superado los 6865, creo que todo es fiesta...

Pd:2: no lo digo de coña.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En que ciudad estuvo?
> Trabajo o placer? Ambas he oido ambas?
> 
> Nos llevan años de ventaja, literalmente, hace 30 años comparar usa con españa era comparar la ultima de almodovar con la ultima de batman. Ahora algo hemos mejorado, bastante, pero aun asi...
> ...



a) Seattle, sitio más que recomendable. Paseitos en barco por el lago, sushi, marisco (están bien, aunque soy más de coquinas, gambitas de sanlucar, mejillones mediterráneos, conchas finas, cañaillas, navajas....:baba. Boeing, Microsoft,... 8:
b) Placer-placer.
c) Lo de las tapas, bueno, si. con algún _but_, pero si.
d) Correr es de cobardes.


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Jul 2012)

Bueno, aquí mi menda está fuera de todo.

La rentabilidad del mes casi un 6%, no está mal.

El mes que viene seguiré el hilo pero salvo algo muy puntual que "me obligue", paso de hacer nada.

Agosto es un mes raro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno, aquí mi menda está fuera de todo.
> 
> *La rentabilidad del mes casi un 6%*, no está mal.
> 
> ...



Eso es marcarse un termomix, ¿no? 

Enhorabuena!


----------



## octan (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a) Seattle, sitio más que recomendable. Paseitos en barco por el lago, sushi, marisco (están bien, aunque soy más de coquinas, gambitas de sanlucar, mejillones mediterráneos, conchas finas, cañaillas, navajas....:baba. Boeing, Microsoft,... 8:
> b) Placer-placer.
> c) Lo de las tapas, bueno, si. con algún _but_, pero si.
> d) Correr es de cobardes.



Comio en el chessecake factory? eso si que es una hamburguesa


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso es marcarse un termomix, ¿no?
> 
> Enhorabuena!



Muchas gracias.

Las IBE y las Gamesas.....entré fuerte y salió bien.

Mi media mensual es bastante más ridícula :XX:

Edito: Se podrá demandar a Calopez cuando se cae el foro? Porque yo sin este hilo pierdo dinero


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sobre la multa.
> 
> Antes de comentar. ¿había tráfico?¿condiciones de la calzada?¿años del vehículo?
> 
> ...



Ni me dí cuenta y desde luego que iba despacio. Calzada ancha y sin tráfico ni pasos de peatones a 400 metros por delante y por detrás. Se habían puesto a mala leche.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Inditex tirando del ibex. A 90,65

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=ITX:SM

56000 mill


----------



## Kaoska_p (31 Jul 2012)

lo de Inditex es increible, llevo tiempo queriendo subirme pero siempre la encuentro cara- Cuando pegó el tirón al presentar resultados y se presentó en 78 euros en un plis plas pensé, bueno cuando recorte a 72-73 me subo, pero nada. Ahora llevaba tiempo sobre los 80 y pensaba bueno, le falta fuerza para subir más..... y ahora en 90.

Hace tiempo leí a alguien decir que visitaría los 100 euros y parecía una barbaridad (otros muchos decían que estaba cara y volvería a los 40-50). Pues parece que van a acertar. Pero yo ya la dejo pasar.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2012)

Top U.S. Solar Company Profits Amid Red for Industry: Energy - Bloomberg

Ya están relamiéndose el cimbel. Veremos los resultados y las sorpresas que deparan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

octan dijo:


> Comio en el chessecake factory? eso si que es una hamburguesa



No , Apuntado para la próxima vez!


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> lo de Inditex es increible, llevo tiempo queriendo subirme pero siempre la encuentro cara- Cuando pegó el tirón al presentar resultados y se presentó en 78 euros en un plis plas pensé, bueno cuando recorte a 72-73 me subo, pero nada. Ahora llevaba tiempo sobre los 80 y pensaba bueno, le falta fuerza para subir más..... y ahora en 90.
> 
> Hace tiempo leí a alguien decir que visitaría los 100 euros y parecía una barbaridad (otros muchos decían que estaba cara y volvería a los 40-50). Pues parece que van a acertar. Pero yo ya la dejo pasar.



Lee la firma de Ponzi


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2012)

Inditex está muy sobrevalorada en los tiempos que corren. Para ganar un estimado de 3.000 millones este año, cotiza a 56.000.

Caerá, no lo duden. Un long-short con algún valor claramente subvalorado sería una magnífica opción ............ pero de momento no es posible los cortos.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> lo de Inditex es increible, llevo tiempo queriendo subirme pero siempre la encuentro cara- Cuando pegó el tirón al presentar resultados y se presentó en 78 euros en un plis plas pensé, bueno cuando recorte a 72-73 me subo, pero nada. Ahora llevaba tiempo sobre los 80 y pensaba bueno, le falta fuerza para subir más..... y ahora en 90.
> 
> Hace tiempo leí a alguien decir que visitaría los 100 euros y parecía una barbaridad (otros muchos decían que estaba cara y volvería a los 40-50). Pues parece que van a acertar. Pero yo ya la dejo pasar.




Es una super-empresa y muy eficiente. No tiene deuda, vende con margenes muy elevados y a nivel global. Si hubiese tenido una de estas empresas en cartera el balance del año hubiese muy bueno.Nunca encuentro el momento para comprar (Ko,Itx,Bayer,Sap,Henkel o Sanofi). y en menor medida (Adidas,Danone,Wolters,Caf,Bmw,Daimler,Vw). De todas itx creo que es la que esta mas sobrevalorada


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

Espero que hayan saltado del tren.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2012)

En cualquier momento vendrá un zurriagazo de recolección de beneficios. Hay mucho ganado en valores individuales. Tanto como más del 20% en algunos bancos, un 30% en Sacyr .....


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2012)

Grifols está subiendo en vertical y es insostenible. Desde luego que no vale 7.000 millones de capitalización cuando por la mitad hay muchas otras con bastante más recorrido empresarial.


----------



## paulistano (31 Jul 2012)

A ver si alguien quiere comprar las 10.000 gamesas a 1,23 que tengo puestas a la venta....


----------



## juanfer (31 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Inditex está muy sobrevalorada en los tiempos que corren. Para ganar un estimado de 3.000 millones este año, cotiza a 56.000.
> 
> Caerá, no lo duden. Un long-short con algún valor claramente subvalorado sería una magnífica opción ............ pero de momento no es posible los cortos.



Pensar que apartir de ahora ya no nos podremos comprar todos los años trapitos nuevos aunque sean de zara. Mas bien o ose comprara calidad clase alta, el vestido de los domingos, o se comprara furri tipo primark, para el dia a dia. Creo que lo medio desaparecera como su clase media.

Además como nos estamos sudamericanizando, pronto aunque seas una Armancio Ortega no podras ir con buena ropa por la calle porque te atracaran, asi que tendra que comprar furri como la plebe.


----------



## patilltoes (31 Jul 2012)

¿Que os parece como inversion a LP Blackrock o similares (banca de inversion con fondos y tal)?


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

a los que tienen cortos en el gold , es momento de mantener , hemos tenido una saltada de stops de manual , se aproxima el movimiento gordo a la baja .

la saltada de stops a sido parado en seco por la parte alta de bollinger


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Grifols está subiendo en vertical y es insostenible. Desde luego que no vale 7.000 millones de capitalización cuando por la mitad hay muchas otras con bastante más recorrido empresarial.



No se muy bien que han comprado en eeuu. Pero por lo visto debe ser algo muy gordo. La empresa esta multiplicando su cifra de negocio cada trimestre. No me gusta su nivel de endeudamiento, deberia vender el doble para que los intereses compensen, si siguen asi lo conseguiran. Ten cuidado con los cortos a estas empresas puedes llevarte algun que otro disgusto sobre todo si no estan endeudadas (que no es este el caso)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native

2300 mill de deuda


----------



## patilltoes (31 Jul 2012)

Grifols compro Talecris que era aun mas gorda que ella. Se dedica a lo mismo, plasma, hemoderivados, cacharreria relacionada y farmacos, con la ventaja de que alli se vende la sangre.

De hecho el regulador de los USA estuvo a punto de vetar la compra.


----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los que tienen cortos en el gold , es momento de mantener , hemos tenido una saltada de stops de manual , se aproxima el movimiento gordo a la baja .
> 
> la saltada de stops a sido parado en seco por la parte alta de bollinger



Buenos días MV, hasta dónde le ves recorrido a la bajada del oro? Cuál sería el objetivo de bajada? Gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Buenos días MV, hasta dónde le ves recorrido a la bajada del oro? Cuál sería el objetivo de bajada? Gracias



si rompe el triangulo a la baja se va a los 1330 aprox


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



pronto se pondra de moda las sandalias hechas de llantas usadas :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a intentar no pagarla porque mi padre conoce a un alto cargo en la Guardia Civil (siguen siendo corruptibles). Eso sí, ya me ha dicho mi padre que vaya preparando 60 euros para comprar un Glennfiddich 18 años.
> 
> Estos borregos beben como esponjas y no precisamente Don Simón.




Pues...algún error hay aquí... o le sale a usted más caro que le quiten la multa que pagarla...

http://dgt.es/was6/portal/contenidos/documentos/la_dgt/recursos_humanos_empleo/oposiciones/cuadro_velocidad.pdf

Ir a 80 en carretera de 70, son 100 euros sin perdida de puntos. Y si la paga en plazo se queda en 50 euros. ¿y se va a gastar 60 y molestar a alguien para que se la quiten?


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2012)

que pena de cortos..


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Vendo los indices y me agarro al mazo


----------



## AssGaper (31 Jul 2012)

Menudo guanazo desde maximos no? estoy por comprar, los 6800 parece un buen soporte.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pues...algún error hay aquí... o le sale a usted más caro que le quiten la multa que pagarla...
> 
> http://dgt.es/was6/portal/contenidos/documentos/la_dgt/recursos_humanos_empleo/oposiciones/cuadro_velocidad.pdf
> 
> Ir a 80 en carretera de 70, son 100 euros sin perdida de puntos. Y si la paga en plazo se queda en 50 euros. ¿y se va a gastar 60 y molestar a alguien para que se la quiten?



Me gastaré la mitad porque media botella me la quedo yo 

El hurto y la pillería tiene una compensación moral, cuando se hace a castuzos, impagable.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Menudo guanazo desde maximos no? estoy por comprar, los 6800 parece un buen soporte.



Cuidado que estamos en verano y la prohibición de cortos ahonda en la falta de profundidad en el mercado. Si se ponen lo llevarán a 6400.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pronto se pondra de moda las sandalias hechas de *llantas *usadas :Aplauso:



Si, sobre todo entre los *transformers*....

Llanta:


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Jul 2012)

Buenas tardes! Los señores expertos tienen alguna recomendación veraniega para meter 6k€? En plan a L/P. Veo el IBEX bajo, en agosto quizá más, y creo que es buena opción no?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, sobre todo entre los *transformers*....
> 
> Llanta:



Allí le llaman llanta a los neumáticos...


----------



## Sipanha (31 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Allí le llaman llanta a los neumáticos...



Pués está la cosa como para hacer import/export de piezas de coches. ::


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pues...algún error hay aquí... o le sale a usted más caro que le quiten la multa que pagarla...
> 
> http://dgt.es/was6/portal/contenidos/documentos/la_dgt/recursos_humanos_empleo/oposiciones/cuadro_velocidad.pdf
> 
> Ir a 80 en carretera de 70, son 100 euros sin perdida de puntos. Y si la paga en plazo se queda en 50 euros. ¿y se va a gastar 60 y molestar a alguien para que se la quiten?



con su permiso Sr. Janus

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-julio-2012-y-2-a-129.html#post6895748

ya ve, Sr Atman, le sale la cosa por 30 luros + el Dyc que utilice en rellenar, en cualquier caso menos de 50 €.

con la diferencia, puede poner SL más holgados 

hay que leer lo hinportante del hilo, para hacer platita ya están los Mercaos


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

culibex: El movimiento de ayer tarde y esta mañana era demasiado descarado.

Cuidado porque apenas han comenzado a soltar lastre


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2012)

No será que no lo habíamos avisado al respecto del IBEX. Ya se ha comido un 2% respecto a máximos. Vamos a ver si acompaña el SP.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No se muy bien que han comprado en eeuu. Pero por lo visto debe ser algo muy gordo. La empresa esta multiplicando su cifra de negocio cada trimestre. No me gusta su nivel de endeudamiento, deberia vender el doble para que los intereses compensen, si siguen asi lo conseguiran. Ten cuidado con los cortos a estas empresas puedes llevarte algun que otro disgusto sobre todo si no estan endeudadas (que no es este el caso)
> 
> GRIFOLS SA (GRF:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> 2300 mill de deuda



ponzi no veo esos 2300 mill

equity-liabilities, quizás? 

¿que apartados son?


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> culibex: El movimiento de ayer tarde y esta mañana era demasiado descarado.
> 
> Cuidado porque apenas han comenzado a soltar lastre



Prefiero no saber que estan tramanando para finales de semana. Como dice el refranero español " Cuando el rio suena agua lleva". Ya bastante es aguantar unas pocas ibes en cartera para el proximo gomazo (No me pidan ser mas patriota,al menos con mariano)


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Jul 2012)

Lo del ibex no es serio...

Bueno, ya se sabía...


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Prefiero no saber que estan tramanando para finales de semana. Como dice el refranero español " Cuando el rio suena agua lleva". Ya bastante es bastante aguantar unas pocas ibes en cartera para el proximo gomazo (No me pidan ser mas patriota,al menos con mariano)



No creo que la lien, es una toma de cuantiosos beneficios en muy pocas jornadas.

A ver hasta donde profundizan, máximo 6330 y razonable hasta los 6430.


----------



## CazaPepitos (31 Jul 2012)

Que poco dura la alegría en casa del pobre


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ponzi no veo esos 2300 mill
> 
> ¿que apartados son?



Lo he dicho de memoria

Son 2611 a marzo de 2012. Long term debt. Es la deuda estructural de la empresa. Los pagos a cp van aparte.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native

Para hacerte una idea del tipo medio de interes que paga la empresa por la deuda en perdidas y ganancias tienes net interest , por si son picaros y pagan los interes con mas deuda es recomendable revisar el cash flow


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No creo que la lien, es una toma de cuantiosos beneficios en muy pocas jornadas.
> 
> A ver hasta donde profundizan, máximo 6330 y razonable hasta los 6430.



No lo decia por la bolsa. Tengo respeto a Mariano y Montoro, estan sin liquidez (son como zipi y zape)


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

Este tío va a ser mejor que Rajao. Manda webox

Zapatero renuncia a cobrar la indemnización de cesantía... Sinde, no - EcoDiario.es


----------



## ddddd (31 Jul 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Top U.S. Solar Company Profits Amid Red for Industry: Energy - Bloomberg
> 
> Ya están relamiéndose el cimbel. Veremos los resultados y las sorpresas que deparan.



¿Alguna idea respecto a lo que ocurrirá con First Solar?

Saludos.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Este tío va a ser mejor que Rajao. Manda webox
> 
> Zapatero renuncia a cobrar la indemnización de cesantía... Sinde, no - EcoDiario.es



Estoy convencido que no sabia lo que hacia, ahora el barbas es otro cantar.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Alguna idea respecto a lo que ocurrirá con First Solar?
> 
> Saludos.



O han vendido suficientes placas como para oscurecer el sol usano o muy probablemente daran perdidas.Llevan 2 trimestres seguidos perdiendo 400 mill. Yo aqui no me mojo que en usa cualquir cosa puede pasar


----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

Hachazo en los grandes

¿posible salto de stops y para arriba otra vez o quizás corrección?

Veremos


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Jul 2012)




----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

Cita de Cárpatos: 

"Según fuentes de la CBNC el Bundesbank ha declarado que el principal objetivo de la política monetaria es la estabilidad de precios....deberían ser por una vez prudentes con todo esto, como el mercado empiece a temerse que lo de Draghi no fuera cierto *el desplome puede ser de los que hace mucho que no hemos visto*, y el Bundesbank últimamente es muy temerario con sus comentarios."

Agüita y cuidadín que como hayan ido de farol la hostia puede ser monumental sin posiciones cortas que sujeten las cotizaciones. Las ventas por lo mejor o a precio de mercado nos pueden llevar a los infiernos. Cuidado.


----------



## paulistano (31 Jul 2012)

Gamesa cojones rompe el 1,22....


----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

Gato cómo lo ves?


----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

Cuidado que lo están tirando


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2012)

Let´s go to the fucking hell boyzzz..


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Gato cómo lo ves?



todo va como tiene que ir :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

Alemania dice que no hay necesidad de dar una licencia bancaria al ESM 

El Ministerio alemán de Finanzas dice que no se están manteniendo conversaciones sobre una licencia bancaria para el ESM. 

no son predecibles ni na estos cabezas cuadradas


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

Cuidado con precipitarse en volver a entrar. Hay muchos cientos de millones de plusvis que queman en las manos.


----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todo va como tiene que ir :Aplauso:



Gato eres la puta máquina.

Sigue aportando que vales un montón.


----------



## pollastre (31 Jul 2012)

El objetivo intra es 6730. Ojo si una vez cumplido sigue cayendo...


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El objetivo intra es 6730. Ojo si una vez cumplido sigue cayendo...



Maese, me ha marcado en 6731 ::


----------



## pollastre (31 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Maese, me ha marcado en 6731 ::



6730.D !!! Daxie, Daxie !


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Allí le llaman llanta a los neumáticos...



a) Me lo temía
b) El peligro de owned no me frenó ante la gracia que me hacía el chiste.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Gato eres la puta máquina.
> 
> Sigue aportando que vales un montón.



un Peru amigo


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> 6730.D !!! Daxie, Daxie !



Ya decía yo que qué hacía usted en la mierda del culibex 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a) Me lo temía
> b) El peligro de owned no me frenó ante la gracia que me hacía el chiste.



queriendo ownear al owneador mayor :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Gato eres la puta máquina.
> 
> Sigue aportando que vales un montón.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Pandoro se esta acercando de forma peligrosa a mi cuenta....Hasta el cierre no pasaras 


http://www.henkel.es/cps/rde/xchg/henkel_ess/hs.xsl/2511_ESS_HTML.htm


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2012)

vaya con FSLR menudo 6%


----------



## Xof Dub (31 Jul 2012)

glups!!
PSG me esta haciendo _*h*ojitos_

que alguien diga algo por tecnico ahora o calle para siempre


----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

Por favor, niveles de soporte en SP y Dax? Alguien podría ayudarme? Gracias


----------



## Sipanha (31 Jul 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Por favor, niveles de soporte en SP y Dax? Alguien podría ayudarme? Gracias



Preguntale al gato, que sus aportaciones son las mejores. ::


----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

Gato, por favor niveles de soporte en SP y DAX?


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2012)

SP 1374??

Corto en 1384 SL 1388.
Pero sólo porque hoy es fiesta aquí y me aburro. dos minis.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

ahora mismo no estoy invirtiendo en los indices que nombra , pero dax esta muy sobrecomprado asi que veo recorrido a la baja 


los cortos en el gold suben como la espuma :baba:


----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> SP 1374??
> 
> Corto en 1384 SL 1388.
> Pero sólo porque hoy es fiesta aquí y me aburro. dos minis.



Muchas gracias Atman. Yo corto en 1390,40 y buscando TP para salirme.


----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora mismo no estoy invirtiendo en los indices que nombra , pero dax esta muy sobrecomprado asi que veo recorrido a la baja
> 
> 
> los cortos en el gold suben como la espuma :baba:



Gracias por sus recomendaciones, yo tambien corto en horo, buscando al menos los 1500-1460 para salirme.


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2012)

Añado otros dos minicortos.


----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> Añado otros dos minicortos.



Parece que se quiere dar la vuelta, ojito ienso:


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2012)

Dos más.

Si hay vuelta, ahí están los stops.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Podian cerrar el ibex mas pronto (15-16).Total para lo que hace no necesita mas horas


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2012)

ahora si que no me gusta. cierro los dos primeros. (-1)


----------



## paulistano (31 Jul 2012)

Hola.

Ha tocado gamesa los 1,23?

estoy en un iphone con la aplicacion bkt broker y de mi orden de venta a 1,23 me dice lo siguiente:

Orden enviada.
10.000 titulos. 0 ejecutados
(Itulos de la orden: 10000
Titulos pendientes: 10

No me cuadra que en bloomberg veo maximo como 1,22.
Ni lo de 0 ejecutados y luego pendientes 10

Alguien entiende algo?

Me han vendido 9990?


Gracias!!


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Jul 2012)

Tasa Tobin en Francia


Impuesto de 0,20% sobre operaciones en valores de la siguiente lista. Interesante mañana ver que pasa con el volumen de todos estos valores

ADP. CNP Assurances. Iliad. Rubis. 
Air Liquide. Colas. Imerys. Safran. 
Air France-KLM. Crédit Agricole. Ingenico. Saint-Gobain. 
Alcate-Lucent. Danone. Ipsen. Sanofi. 
Alstom. Dassault Aviation. JC Decaux SA. Scor Se. 
Altarea. Dassault Systèmes. Klepierre. Schneider Electric. 
APRR. Endered. Lafarge. SEB. 
Areva. EDF. Lagardère SCA. Silic. 
Arkema. Eiffage. Legrand. Société Générale. 
Atos. Eramet. L'Oréal. Sodexo. 
Axa. Essilor Intl. LVMH. Somfy SA. 
Bic. Euler Hermès. Maurel et Prom. Suez Environnement. 
Biomérieux. Eurazeo. Mercialys. Thalès. 
BNP Paribas. Eutelsat Communication. Metropole TV. Technip. 
Bolloré. Faurecia. Michelin. TF1. 
Bourbon. FDL. Natixis. Total. 
Bouygues. Financière Odet. Neopost. Unibail-Rodamco. 
Bureau Veritas Foncière des Régions. Nexans Valéo. 
Cambodge (compagnie du). Foncière Lyonnaise. Orpea. Vallourec. 
Cap Gemini. France Telecom. Pernod Ricart. Veolia Environnement. 
Carrefour. Fromageries Bel. Peugeot. Vicat. 
Casino Guichard. GDF Suez. PPR. Vilmorin & Cie. 
CFAO. Gecina. Publicis Groupe SA. Vinci. 
CGG Veritas. Groupe Eurotunnel. Rallye. Virbac. 
Christian Dior. Havas. Remy Cointreau. Vivendi. 
CIC. Hermès Intl. Renault. Wendel. 
Ciments français. Icade. Rexel. Zodiac Aerospace.


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2012)

Yo tambien veo los precios más caros en 1,220


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tasa Tobin en Francia
> 
> 
> Impuesto de 0,20% sobre operaciones en valores de la siguiente lista. Interesante mañana ver que pasa con el volumen de todos estos valores
> ...



Y danone??


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2012)

danone esta en la lista. 4º linea junto a alcatel


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

atman dijo:


> danone esta en la lista. 4º linea junto a alcatel



Un mercado menos. Ya solo queda alemania,suiza,holanda,belgica,irlanda y usa


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un mercado menos. Ya solo queda alemania,suiza,holanda,belgica,irlanda y usa



no se olvide de la importante plaza financiera africana


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se olvide de la importante plaza financiera africana



Pero en que plazas toreas??


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2012)

cierro tmabien lo segundos. me qeudan los últimos


----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que broker tienes?



Creo que se refiere al IBEX


----------



## The Hellion (31 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tasa Tobin en Francia
> 
> 
> Impuesto de 0,20% sobre operaciones en valores de la siguiente lista. Interesante mañana ver que pasa con el volumen de todos estos valores
> ...




Cojonudo. 

0,20% para abrir una posición, 0,20% para cerrarla, y un porcentaje variable de entre el 21% y el 28% de los beneficios (suponiendo que tributen de una forma similar a la de España). 

Si fuese un casino, lo arrasaríamos por ladrones. 

Lo único que les queda a estos HDLGP es poner un impuesto a las pérdidas, y estoy seguro de que todavía no lo han hecho porque no se les ha ocurrido que si lo llaman "*Gravamen de Desincentivación de Minusvalías*" daría la impresión de que nos cobran el impuesto para evitar que incurramos en pérdidas excesivas. Después de todo, son los mismos que llaman verde al impuesto por quemar carbón...


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ha tocado gamesa los 1,23?
> 
> ...



1.2280. tengo yo de máximo en la sesión.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tasa Tobin en Francia
> 
> 
> Impuesto de 0,20% sobre operaciones en valores de la siguiente lista. Interesante mañana ver que pasa con el volumen de todos estos valores
> ...



con un poco de suerte ese socialista frances, la arruina, antes de lo que me imaginaba , menuda lumbrera

guarda este post de Mariano


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Cojonudo.
> 
> 0,20% para abrir una posición, 0,20% para cerrarla, y un porcentaje variable de entre el 21% y el 28% de los beneficios (suponiendo que tributen de una forma similar a la de España).
> 
> ...



pues veras la hostia mañana


----------



## paulistano (31 Jul 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> 1.2280. tengo yo de máximo en la sesión.



Entonces, ese precio es la media de los titulos negociados a ese nivel....o es el precio mas alto pagado por un titulo de gamesa en la sesion de hoy.

Cuando llegue a casa os cuento.

Me joderia que me dejasen con 10 acciones de gamesa sueltas ahi....manda huevos..


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> con un poco de suerte ese socialista frances, la arruina, antes de lo que me imaginaba , menuda lumbrera
> 
> guarda este post de Mariano



Sólo hay que esperar y ver como evoluciona, pero mala pinta tiene..

Los alemanes tienen que fliparlo: nosotros embargados, en Francia se le ha instalado un flanders financiero, Italia con problemas,...todo son fugas de capitales a su mercado en europa,

Bravo

p.d. ah bueno y también los británicos tienen que celebrarlo. Los menos europeos de todos, claro.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Vaya perlita la de Janus : Ha sido decir que Itx estaba cara y caer 7 eu por titulo


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

cerrados los cortos en el gold 1623-1619 tiene un soportito ahi asi que hacemos plusvis :baba:


----------



## The Hellion (31 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sólo hay que esperar y ver como evoluciona, pero mala pinta tiene..
> 
> Los alemanes tienen que fliparlo: nosotros embargados, en Francia un flanders financiero, Italia con problemas,...todo son fugas de capitales a su mercado en europa,
> 
> Bravo



Meanwhile, in America:

US Postal Service is finally broke



> La semana que viene, y en septiembre otra vez, el Postal Service tiene que hacer dos pagos de aproximadamente 5.500 millones de dólares al plan de pensiones de sus jubilados



A estos se les está acabando la pasta y antes o después van a tener que ponerse a repartir papelitos otra vez. 

Al final, son como el tito Botín pagando los dividendos con acciones: ellos han creado la ficción de que el fondo de rescate de 2007-2008 (TARP, 700.000 millones de dólares) se ha devuelto; en cierta manera es cierto, pero a base de emitir papelitos y papelitos sin parar. Ahora se vuelven a quedar sin dinero y vuelta la burra al trigo. 

Los alemanes nos van a joder, porque a ellos no les duele, pero en el fondo, es la única esperanza que tenemos de que esto llegue a empezar a arreglarse alguna vez.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Jul 2012)

Por cierto, de vergüenza el cierre de Bankia (bueno, todo en Bankia es de vergüenza):








Aprovecho para desearos un feliz agosto a todos.


----------



## boquiman (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados los cortos en el gold 1623-1619 tiene un soportito ahi asi que hacemos plusvis :baba:



No se me raje Gato, hay que aguantar el tirón.


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2012)

A estos precios Fakebook ya merecería algo de atención... para entrar tal vez en 19 y medio... ¿como lo ven?


----------



## SAMPLERKING (31 Jul 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados los cortos en el gold 1623-1619 tiene un soportito ahi asi que hacemos plusvis :baba:



Se ha ganado Vd. una latita de Whiskas Mr. Jato:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (31 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Podian cerrar el ibex mas pronto (15-16).Total para lo que hace no necesita mas horas



30minutos despues de abrir us, ya no vale la pena ni mirarlo.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Alguna idea respecto a lo que ocurrirá con First Solar?
> 
> Saludos.



Lotería, yo estoy dentro desde 14,19 y ayer estuvieron a puntito de ejecutarme el stop.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Jul 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Por cierto, de vergüenza el cierre de Bankia (bueno, todo en Bankia es de vergüenza):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guarda ese jpeg :XX::XX:

que put** verguenza


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2012)

Hay que tener cuidado con avioneta , dejemos que diga lo que tenga que decir , mientras nos embolsamos unos lerus con los intras :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Jul 2012)

Yo me estoy oliendo un reversal cabrón que ponga al limite a los largos...

En pocos días me temo que lo veamos..

p.d. si no lo están haciendo ya...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Por cierto, de vergüenza el cierre de Bankia (bueno, todo en Bankia es de vergüenza):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pepitoria dijo:


> Guarda ese jpeg :XX::XX:
> 
> que put** verguenza



Voy a ser bankero v2.1

Compra a mercado. Liquidez de risa y de ves en un segundo con un -2% ::


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Mirar a que se dedica el Bce..Mientras europa cae hace juegos para que la gente vaya asimilando la olvidada inflacion....

He llegado a una conclusion...Draghi desayuna muchos choco krispies 


http://m.ennaranja.com/economia-fac...-saber-como-afecta-la-inflacion-a-la-economia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mirar a que se dedica el Bce..Mientras europa cae hace juegos para que la gente vaya asimilando la olvidada inflacion....
> 
> He llegado a una conclusion...Draghi desayuna muchos choco krispies
> 
> ...



No lo he visto, y no se lo que dirán. Pero expongo mi opinión sobre el tema inflacionario.

Se supone que la impresión de billetes a mansalva la quieren aquellos que tienen deudas contraidas, pues se supone que con mas dinero circulante se generará inflación y se diluirán sus deudas. Si en este preámbulo hay errores, corrijan por favor.

Pues bien. No se si esta es una salida válida o no, no tengo el conosimiento para discernirlo. Lo que si me parece es inmoral. Y me lo parece por lo siguiente. Castiga a personas que no han causado el problema, esto es, a los ahorradores. Los castiga haciendo que sus ahorros pierdan valor. Esto significa que el fruto de tu trabajo, que por decisión propia no has intercambiado por otros bienes, pierde valor por culpa de terceros (llámese castuzos y despilfarradores).

Anti-inflacionista me declaro.

edit: le he echado un hogo, no está mal.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No lo he visto, y no se lo que dirán. Pero expongo mi opinión sobre el tema inflacionario.
> 
> Se supone que la impresión de billetes a mansalva la quieren aquellos que tienen deudas contraidas, pues se supone que con mas dinero circulante se generará inflación y se diluirán sus deudas. Si en este preámbulo hay errores, corrijan por favor.
> 
> ...




No es la salida mas correcta. Solo beneficia a los imprudentes o a la casta. La sola existencia del bce es una aberracion, pero peor aun es que dedique su tiempo y recursos a hacer videojuegos para reirse de la poblacion


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No es la salida mas correcta. Solo beneficia a los imprudentes o a la casta. La sola existencia del bce es una aberracion, pero peor aun es que dedique su tiempo y recursos a hacer videojuegos para reirse de la poblacion



Agree, yo iría más allá. El ciudadno debería elegir que moneda quiere usar para los intercambios comerciales. Sin el control de la moneda no son nada. *Game over castuzos*.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Agree, yo iría más allá. El ciudadno debería elegir que moneda quiere usar para los intercambios comerciales. Sin el control de la moneda no son nada. *Game over castuzos*.



Ahora mismo la casta Española esta empezando a ver las orejas al lobo.Como volvamos a la peseta a estos no los para ni un obus


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

A por las alemanas 

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...ecnico-de-su-parque-eolico-marino-aleman.html


----------



## The Hellion (31 Jul 2012)

En última instancia, es todo una farsa. A estas alturas, en la práctica, no estoy muy seguro de que 700.000 millones de dólares _que nadie ha visto_ hayan generado mucha inflación. Lo que han generado ha sido recortes de prestaciones y subidas de impuestos, porque en virtud de un extraño e incomprensible fenómeno, esos millones que supuestamente se han repartido entre ellos (y que ya se han devuelto, o eso dicen, así que ninguno de ellos debe ya nada), los pagamos nosotros. 

Si esos 700.000 se hubiesen impreso y se hubiesen repartido en el sistema, seguramente habría habido inflación (eso dicen los economistas, por lo menos). Pero es que esa pasta se la dieron a "los bancos" y tres años después dijeron que ya la habían devuelto. ¿La vio alguien? Teóricamente, si la han devuelto, la FED podrá volverla a poner en circulación. Pero no, ahora hace falta imprimir *más*, porque dicen que están más secos que la mojama. 

Y si la solución estuviese en darle a la maquinita, también es verdad que los hijoputas podrían darle para cubrir sus vicios, y nuestros impuestos. Pero es que los muy cabrones siempre paran en cuanto lo suyo está pagado.

Y hablo del rescate bancario estadounidense de hace unos años porque allí ya han cerrado el ciclo.


----------



## paulistano (31 Jul 2012)

Buenas tardes 

Finalmente la orden de Gamesa no se cruzó.

Mi AT indicaba precio venta en 1,230.

Al final tocó 1,228 en la robasta y no sé por qué me fallo dicho indicador zulomanescoienso:

No sé si es bueno o malo. Igual mañana sube más, pero no estaría disgustado de haberse vendido hoy, no me gustaría sustos de -8% como las he visto días atrás.

Así que con Janus y Atman seguimos:Aplauso:

Edito: Acabo de ver unos eurillos en la cuenta a modo de dividendo de las Gamesas:


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

Acabo de revisar las posiciones cortas y han variado de forma significativa....Parece que no vamos a tener el gusto de ver los 3000

CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas

BBVA ha bajado a ',51

CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas

Ibe ya no tiene

CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas

Gas no tiene

CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas

Curiosamente han incrementado las posiciones en el san

CNMV - Comunicaciones de posiciones cortas

En repsol tambien

CNMV - Comunicaciones de posiciones cortas

En indra igual...como les gusta este valor :::: (Son los remeros del ibex)

CNMV - Comunicaciones de posiciones cortas

Acciona 

CNMV - Comunicaciones de posiciones cortas

No respetan ni a la koplovitch

CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas

y tampoco se olvidan de su hermana

CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas

Ebro sin cortos desde marzo

CNMV - Comunicaciones de posiciones cortas

A flo cada dia tiene mas enanos a su alrededor y no son precisamente futbolistas


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Finalmente la orden de Gamesa no se cruzó.
> 
> ...



Han reducido las posiciones cortas de Gamesa...aun así se esta llevando estopa de la buena

CNMV - Comunicaciones de posiciones cortas


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> En última instancia, es todo una farsa. A estas alturas, en la práctica, no estoy muy seguro de que 700.000 millones de dólares _que nadie ha visto_ hayan generado mucha inflación. Lo que han generado ha sido recortes de prestaciones y subidas de impuestos, porque en virtud de un extraño e incomprensible fenómeno, esos millones que supuestamente se han repartido entre ellos (y que ya se han devuelto, o eso dicen, así que ninguno de ellos debe ya nada), los pagamos nosotros.
> 
> *Si esos 700.000 se hubiesen impreso y se hubiesen repartido en el sistema, seguramente habría habido inflación (eso dicen los economistas, por lo menos)*. Pero es que esa pasta se la dieron a "los bancos" y tres años después dijeron que ya la habían devuelto. ¿La vio alguien? Teóricamente, si la han devuelto, la FED podrá volverla a poner en circulación. Pero no, ahora hace falta imprimir *más*, porque dicen que están más secos que la mojama.
> 
> ...



no necesariamente tienen que generar inflación sobre todo si se guardan en el BCE a cambio de un interes a efectos practicos ese dinero "no existe", por otra parte no crea inflación sino expectativas de inflación siendo lo primero que crea un ciclo deflacionario ya que se tiene que "colocar"
- Draghi está como loco por generan inflación recientemen ha sacado el interes de "custodia" pero el problema es que en el interbancario aún no se sabe a ciencia cierta lo que hay y nadie se fia de nadie ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

On the news, castuzos sacándose los _hogos_ :baba:


----------



## The Hellion (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> On the news, castuzos sacándose los _hogos_ :baba:



Pues he ido a verlo y me he encontrado con una bizarra historia de una viceministra centroamericana en ropa interior grabando vídeos para su amante, un marido que pide la baja médica y hackers que roban el video y lo cuelgan en youtube. ::

[YOUTUBE]O2KwJuj6_e0[/YOUTUBE]

Podían adoptar la costumbre aquí, a ver si se entretenían y dejaban de darnos por el culo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Jul 2012)

Vengo de ver una nueva galeria de arte europea:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> On the news, castuzos sacándose los _hogos_ :baba:



Eso siempre está bien.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO POR DIOS!!!!!!!!!!!

Os imaginais??


----------



## Sipanha (31 Jul 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> NO POR DIOS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Os imaginais??


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

A 10 uñas.

Y un par de hostias al acabar. O plomo como dice el Jato.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A 10 uñas.
> 
> Y un par de hostias al acabar. O plomo como dice el Jato.



Hablas de bolsa? Reportado!


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Jul 2012)

ya veo, os lo montais con viejas y taradas........

q pasa? silenciosa no os da cancha? :XX:

malamente cierra el S&P......


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2012)

menudo ultimo minuto en usa 4 puntos


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menudo ultimo minuto en usa 4 puntos



Los usanos están en techo. Lo que están haciendo es de lo más previsible.

El primer test lo tienen en 1360.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2012)

Ale, fin de estudio.
Mañana es otro día!

[YOUTUBE]JTDFR0zfYzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Jul 2012)

Mañana la que puede liar el barbas puede ser épico...


----------



## Sipanha (31 Jul 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana la que puede liar el barbas puede ser épico...



Así de epico? ::


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

No comment.

Visualizing Today's Last Second 60,000 E-Mini Contract Wipe Out | ZeroHedge


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> No comment.
> 
> Visualizing Today's Last Second 60,000 E-Mini Contract Wipe Out | ZeroHedge



por fin el Jato ha decidido dejar el papertrading !

apuesta un poco fuerte para empezar, no!? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

Alguno pregunto por 

*[Caterpillar]*







En los 86 tiene resistencia (antes soporte) que coincide con el retroceso fibo del 62% de la anterior subida. Al haberlo perdido, lo esperable es que siga bajando hasta el entorno de los 67.4$. 

Si le da por subir, 92$ y 97$ son los objetivos.


*[MorganStanley]*

¿Esta haciendo un suelo sobre los 12,4?









Ah, y buenos dias y tal...


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Ago 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ya veo, os lo montais con viejas y taradas........
> 
> q pasa? silenciosa no os da cancha? :XX:
> 
> malamente cierra el S&P......



Yo soy fiel a Claca.

He dicho¡

Por cierto, guanos días...y lo de guanos es que van a ser guanos, guanos.


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

buenos dias

futuros ligeramente verdes.

esperemos se equivoque, Silenciosa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo soy fiel a Claca.
> 
> He dicho¡
> 
> Por cierto, guanos días...y lo de guanos es que van a ser guanos, guanos.



Pero de los guanos-guanos de toda la vida???

Vamooooooos coooññññño!!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]1CeTyIWiBc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2012)

guanos dias 

dia del QE3 o del no QE3 :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Ago 2012)

Guanos dias.

El botas me acaba de pagar los dividendos en efectivo. Menudo lio con los derechos, que si pides que te lo reembolses, que si no, que si su puta madre....Bueno, 200 eurillos para la buchaca. Menos da una piedra.


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

yo creo que en los 6700 hay que estar dentro...veo más posibles los sietemiles que otra cosa.


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias
> 
> dia del QE3 o del no QE3 :fiufiu:



Se huele y se intuye, pero salvo una acción coordinada con el BCE, ¿qué sentido tiene anunciar un QE a día de hoy? Los yankis siguen teniendo tasas de crecimiento positivas, el último dato del PIB era un 2% revisado al alza, y los datos de empleo no son del todo malos. Si gastan esa munición ahora, quizás dentro de unos meses le echen en falta. "It's my opinion".

Mi porra para esta tarde: discurso ambiguo del barbas, no QE3 y guanazo de bolsas hasta el viernes.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Se huele y se intuye, pero salvo una acción coordinada con el BCE, ¿qué sentido tiene anunciar un QE a día de hoy? Los yankis siguen teniendo tasas de crecimiento positivas, el último dato del PIB era un 2% revisado al alza, y los datos de empleo no son del todo malos. Si gastan esa munición ahora, quizás dentro de unos meses le echen en falta. "It's my opinion".
> 
> Mi porra para esta tarde: discurso ambiguo del barbas, no QE3 y guanazo de bolsas hasta el viernes.



QE3 es muy poco probable , pero imposible es notin :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Ago 2012)

Perdón por mi ignorancia, pero ...¿Que es estar neutral en bolsa? ¿Quedarse una como está?


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

Entiendo que es no estar posicionado, no?


----------



## juanfer (1 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Perdón por mi ignorancia, pero ...¿Que es estar neutral en bolsa? ¿Quedarse una como está?



Si tienes acciones no las vendes ni compras mas, sino pues no haces nada.


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Perdón por mi ignorancia, pero ...¿Que es estar neutral en bolsa? ¿Quedarse una como está?




Lo llamamos "ponerse de perfil". No entras a mercado y te quedas quieto.

En mi caso, supone la inmediata apertura de un tab de youtube con un episodio del gallo Claudio.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Perdón por mi ignorancia, pero ...¿Que es estar neutral en bolsa? ¿Quedarse una como está?



Yo lo entiendo como ponerse largicorto en una posición cortilarga.



pollastre dijo:


> Lo llamamos "ponerse de perfil". No entras a mercado y te quedas quieto.
> 
> En mi caso, supone la inmediata apertura de un tab de youtube con un episodio del gallo Claudio.



O en el caso extremo de no encontrar un capitulo nuevo romper la mesa de cristal y aprovechar para llamar al cristalero que tanto le anima...


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2012)

Desastre de Agosto.... los pocos leoncios que aún quedaban parece que se han ido de vacaciones con el arranque del mes. Volumen pírrico, +-200 Daxies. 

Creo que me largo...


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo llamamos "ponerse de perfil". No entras a mercado y te quedas quieto.
> 
> En mi caso, supone la inmediata apertura de un tab de youtube con un episodio del gallo Claudio.



De hoy no pasa que no me vea yo un capítulo de esa serie.

Ya me has intrigado.


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

vamos guanesa que me estoy empezando a tocar...::


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Desastre de Agosto.... los pocos leoncios que aún quedaban parece que se han ido de vacaciones con el arranque del mes. Volumen pírrico, +-200 Daxies.
> 
> Creo que me largo...



Yo ya dije ayer que salvo que vea algo tan claro que "tenga" que entrar paso.

En Agosto me quedo de brazos caídos.

El volumen es mínimo, y cualquier movimiento semileoncio puede hacerte un roto.


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

Manufacturing output de los Ingleses peor de lo esperado.

45.8 Vs 48 esperados.

Luego Crude oil stocks americanos.

A que hora es la FOMC aquí?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Desastre de Agosto.... los pocos leoncios que aún quedaban parece que se han ido de vacaciones con el arranque del mes. Volumen pírrico, +-200 Daxies.
> 
> Creo que me largo...



Vamoh, que loh mercao ehtan mah tiezo que la pisha unnovio! Masseco quel'ohun tuerto! ¿no?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Ago 2012)

Osti ahora...menos mal que estamos neutrales...::


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Osti ahora...menos mal que estamos neutrales...::



Con la que está cayendo quien ha dicho que estemos neutrales?

Edit: disculpas, no leí el comentário anterior suyo.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Ago 2012)

Por cierto señor P. me he unido al clan de las mesas de cristal:







Eso si, la mía será infinitamente más económica (y tendrá más papeles...)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Ago 2012)

Buenos días...  Que tal las vacaciones....? 

Habrá que ir haciendo cartera, si todo va bien, tendré que dividir mi herencia en dos... :fiufiu:

Para febrero más o menos... :Baile:

Saludos...


----------



## octan (1 Ago 2012)

Como veis que el Ibex este en pleno hch invertido siendo el mínimo de hace unos días la cabeza?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...  Que tal las vacaciones....?
> 
> Habrá que ir haciendo cartera, si todo va bien, tendré que dividir mi herencia en dos... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, espero que se la ganen


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...  Que tal las vacaciones....?
> 
> Habrá que ir haciendo cartera, si todo va bien, tendré que dividir mi herencia en dos... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena!!:Aplauso:


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Por cierto señor P. me he unido al clan de las mesas de cristal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La tuya no da ansiedad, es ver la de Pollastre y tener que cerrar los ojos como en las pelis de terror cuando sabes que va a pasar algo malo.



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...  Que tal las vacaciones....?
> 
> Habrá que ir haciendo cartera, si todo va bien, tendré que dividir mi herencia en dos... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Eso si que son buenas plusvis¡¡¡

Enhorabuena¡¡¡


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...  Que tal las vacaciones....?
> 
> Habrá que ir haciendo cartera, si todo va bien, tendré que dividir mi herencia en dos... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena!!!!!


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

Enhorabuena!


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...  Que tal las vacaciones....?
> 
> Habrá que ir haciendo cartera, si todo va bien, tendré que dividir mi herencia en dos... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Norawena!!!



Eso si... que manera de desviar la atención sobre mi noticia de la compra de una mesa de cristal...


----------



## Felix (1 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...  Que tal las vacaciones....?
> 
> Habrá que ir haciendo cartera, si todo va bien, tendré que dividir mi herencia en dos... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena! pero... ¿Eso no es piramidar?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Ago 2012)

Gracias a tod@s! 

El mad-max se acerca, tengo que acabar rápido mi ejército... ::

Edito para aportar algo: Tanto ayer como hoy le he metido cortos al ibex, cada vez que prohiben cortos, compro acciones (esta vez 500 acc de TEF a 8,85) así puedo meterle cortos al chulibex para cubrir la cartera... :Baile: veo que nadie lo ha puesto, y los novatillos a lo mejor no lo saben... :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Enhorabuena! pero... ¿Eso no es piramidar?



Es acumular onvre, acumular. ::


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Por cierto señor P. me he unido al clan de las mesas de cristal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parece.... robusta ::


----------



## Felix (1 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias a tod@s!
> 
> El mad-max se acerca, tengo que acabar rápido mi ejército... ::
> 
> Edito para aportar algo: Tanto ayer como hoy le he metido cortos al ibex, cada vez que prohiben cortos, compro acciones (esta vez 500 acc de TEF a 8,85) así puedo meterle cortos al chulibex para cubrir la cartera... :Baile: veo que nadie lo ha puesto, y los novatillos a lo mejor no lo saben... :



Aciertas con lo de los novatos. ¿Alguien puede explicarlo?


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Parece.... robusta ::



Por 40€ no daban nada mejor en IKEA ::

Y ya ha soportado varios golpes de esos que se dan cuando hablas por teléfono con hacienda.


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

En fin....yo como he venido a hablar de mi libro....orden venta de las gamesas a 1,25....si no las compran hoy, mañana las pondré más caras.

y me desentiendo del interné...que consume mucho 3G el puto modem este


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Por 40€ no daban nada mejor en IKEA ::
> 
> Y ya ha soportado varios golpes de esos que se dan cuando hablas por teléfono con hacienda.



Me intrigan esos papeles... y el "lapicero holder", también


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Me intrigan esos papeles... y el "lapicero holder", también



Lapices alpino, como Dios manda.

Y bolígrafos pilot.

En la mesa de un contable eso no puede fallar.

Y en esta (es provisional) no tengo montadas todas las pantallas para visualizar el programa de nominas, el de contabilidad y el foro (si, no es coña, tengo tres pantallas y una la dedico al foro, problem officer?)

Por cierto, que opinan sus mercedes (pillen el doble sentido :: ) de esta aberración:
BMW M550d, llega el M5 diesel


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

algiuen con iniciativa nos brinda el hilo de agosto, que por aqui estabamos en la parra...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2012-a.html#post6906113


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2012)

Suponía que el Chinazo la liaría más pronto que tarde.... y míralo, ahí tienes a la criaturita, con un M5 petrolero.

Espero que a partir de ahora se cuide muy mucho de volver a criticar al RS5, el cual, por cierto, únicamente se presenta en opción de atmosférico de giro rápido... sí sí, gasolina, en lengua vernácula


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo llamamos "ponerse de perfil". No entras a mercado y te quedas quieto.
> 
> En mi caso, supone la inmediata apertura de un tab de youtube con un episodio del gallo Claudio.



es esta serie 

esto segurisimo que es su episodio favorito (usted el pequeñin)



[YOUTUBE]g6EuSznWloQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felix (1 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> ...Por cierto, que opinan sus mercedes (pillen el doble sentido :: ) de esta aberración:
> BMW M550d, llega el M5 diesel



*MEC!!!!!!!*
Oximoron, si es M no es d y si es d no es M.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias a tod@s!
> 
> El mad-max se acerca, tengo que acabar rápido mi ejército... ::
> 
> Edito para aportar algo: Tanto ayer como hoy le he metido cortos al ibex, cada vez que prohiben cortos, compro acciones (esta vez 500 acc de TEF a 8,85) así puedo meterle cortos al chulibex para cubrir la cartera... :Baile: veo que nadie lo ha puesto, y los novatillos a lo mejor no lo saben... :



Felicidades por el próximo nuevo fichaje :: Transmítaselas también a su señora por favor.

Con qué broker haces el cortilargo cual jato jalapeño? En Interpobres es imposible hacer estas cosas, estoy pensando en cerrar la cuenta.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Seguimos esperando al IBEX en 6350 aproximadamente. Los usanos andan subiendo y tendrían el target en 1405. La duda es si van a corregir primero o no.

Para los iberdrolos, parece que nos va a tentar nuevamente para entrar sobre 20 céntimos más abajo.


----------



## aksarben (1 Ago 2012)

Una revista con un anuncio de Volkswagen... como lo vea Chinazo... :ouch:

¡Enhorabuena LCASC!


----------



## Cantor (1 Ago 2012)

muchas felicidades!!! ahora habrá otro causecito o causacita ::


----------



## carvil (1 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...  Que tal las vacaciones....?
> 
> Habrá que ir haciendo cartera, si todo va bien, tendré que dividir mi herencia en dos... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...




Buenos dias o

Felicidades por esa nueva "desgravación" a ver si es niña 


Salu2


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Ago 2012)

Vayan saliendo ordenadamente... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...32066-habeis-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2012-a.html )


----------

